# [Official] iPad Owner's Club



## RedStapler

_Artwork by *RJacobs28*- TYVM!_









The Official iPad Owner's Club

Welcome to The [un]Now Completely Official iPad Owner's Club! This little cranny of OCN is meant to be a place where any iPad owners - past, present, or even future - can come and discuss all things iPad. (If you want your name on the members list, though, you would need to be an actual owner, heh.)

I'm at a point where other things have most of my attention but I'm still here tending the thread. I monitor all the posts and such, even if I don't have time to reply every time.

Please let me know via a post ITT if you have any information you would like to see added here.







Again, thank you to RJacobs28 for the artwork crowning our thread. Very nice job!


Spoiler: The Proof for my iPad3







*Members List*

*iPad - 2010 (1st Gen)*

*Citra* - 16GB Wifi - Black
WC_EEND - 64GB 3G
*Boyboyd* - 16GB Wifi
*oregonducks45* - 64GB Wifi
*UnAimed* - 64GB 3G
*jakesuellentrop* - 16gb Wifi
*just4funuk* - 16gb Wifi
*Ergates* - 32gb 3G
*nasmith2000* - 32GB - Wifi- Black
*Xylene*
*Chickenman* - 64GB

*iPad - 2011 (2nd Gen)*

*Orzornn* - 16GB Wifi - Black
*tColl* - 16GB Wifi - White
*rui-no-onna* - 64GB Wifi - Black
*rdr09* - 16GB Wifi - White
*darkRyu* - 32GB Wifi - Black
*drufause* - 32GB XXXX - White
*Demented* - 16GB XXXX - Black
*rubicsphere* - 16GB Wifi - White
*newbrevolution* - 64GB 3G (ATT)
*UnAimed* - 32GB 3G
*JCG* - 16GB Wifi
*Al plants Corn* - 16GB
*driftkidd2323* - 32GB Wifi - White
*mav2000* - unknown
*pez* - 16gb wifi
*iShox* - 16gb - white
*Amateur OCer* - 16GB Wifi - Black
*RapboY* - 16gb Wifi - Black
*Kittencake* - 16gb Wifi Black
*xJavontax* - 16gb Wifi
*Levesque* (2)
*lordj* 16GB Wifi White
*Degree* 16GB Wifi Black
*Chilly* 16GB Wifi White
*Mitchel* 16GB Wifi Black
*phillyd* 16GB Wifi Black
*duox* 16GB
*martinroshak*
*dylanren* - 32GB White
*Levesque* - 64GB
*Dylan* - 16GB Wifi
*Robilar* - 64GB 3g
*xplode-bg* - 16 GB Wifi
*xAtLx* - 32GB ATT White - x2
*nasmith2000* - White - 32GB - Wifi
*reflex99*
*Xylene* - 16GB
*knd775* - 16GB - White
*Phelan* - 16GB - Wifi
*Rayleyne* - 16GB - 3G

*"New" iPad - 2012 (3rd Gen)*

*Red Stapler(OP)* - 16GB Wifi - Black (2)
*Vestito* - 32GB 4G (ATT) - White
*Triallen* - 32GB Wifi - Black
*Phantomgrave* - 32GB 4G (ATT) - White
*Ben the OCer* - 16GB Wifi - Black
*Skatingrocker17* - 32gb wifi - Black
*omgipown* - 32GB XXXX - Black
*rui-no-onna* - 64GB 4G - Black
*rui-no-onna* - 64GB Wifi - Black (2)
*travva* - 16GB Wifi - Black
*TheBlademaster01* - 16GB Wifi - White
*Shogon* - 16GB Wifi - White
*oregonducks45* - 32GB 4G (VZN)
*rubicsphere* - 32GB Wifi - Black
*UnAimed* - 16GB 4G
*wholeeo* - 16GB Wifi - Black
*rxsocal* - 16GB xxxx
*born2bwild* - 16GB xxxx
*Ovlazek* - 16GB - 4G
*gordesky1* 32gb - 4g ATT - black
*Levesque* 64gb - 4g
*Fultonloyn* - 16GB - Wifi - Black
*m3t4lh34d* - 16GB - WiFi - White
*squall325*
*Leo-king95* - 64GB - White
*alexmaia_br* - 64GB - White - 4G
*kavster12* - 32GB
*jcrew3002* - 16GB - White - WiFi
*BLACKBIRD002* - 64GB - WiFi - Black
*y2kcamaross* - 16GB - Wifi - Black
*y2kcamaross* - 32GB - Wifi - Black
*Pavix* - 16GB - 4G
*Padrone56* - 16GB - 4G - White
*Hokies83* - 16GB - Wifi - White
*Levesque* - 64GB
*Infinite Jest*
*lolmont* - 16GB Wifi - White
*ZealotKi11er* - 16GB - Black
*SenorRed* - 32gig - black
*nasmith2000* - 32GB - White
*Playapplepie* - 32GB - Wifi
*ZealotKi11er*

*iPad - 2012 (4th Gen)*
*Addictedtokaos* - 16GB
*Rerona* - 16GB Wifi Black
*Munkypoo7* - 16GB
*eseb1* - 16GB White
*dennyb* - 16GB Black
*Hokies83* - 16GB
*boostinsteve* - 32 GB
*TrollingThunder* - 16 GB WiFi White
*passey* - 16gb
*Eleven Eleven* 16GB Wi-fi White
*xAtLx* - 32GB - White - 4G ATT
*xAtLx* - 64GB - White - 4G ATT
*Concept* - 32GB - White
*rui-no-onna* - 128GB
*NeonRave* - 32GB
*Sm0keydaBear*
*robilar* - 128GB - Black
*eperelez* - 16GB - White - WiFi
*For the moves*
*DirtyBirdy88* - 16GB - Black

*iPad Mini - 2012 (1st Gen)*
*Ben the OCer* - 16GB Wifi - Black
*Steelbom*
*Ovlazek*
*Levesque* - 64GB
*pez* - 64GB Wifi
*skshooter* - Black 32GB 4g
*Subayi* - White 16GB Wifi
*passey* - 16gb
*Al Plants Corn* - 16 GB
*reflex99* - VZW
*Romin* - 32GB
*Dimaggio1103*
*Shogon* - 32GB - White - 4G
*Quantum Reality* - White - 16GB
*black7hought* - 64GB - White
*YangerD*
*Nexo*
*Phelan* - 16GB - Black - Wifi
*black7hought* - 64 GB - Black
*black7hought* - 64 GB - White

*iPad Mini w/Retina - 2013 (2nd Gen)*
*RJacobs28* - 64 GB
*iARDAs*
*Robilar*
*kremtok*
*Wiz766* Space Grey - 32GB

*iPad Air - 2013 (5th Gen)*
*Infinite Jest*
*HighTemplar* - 64gb - VZW
*Jixr* - 32gb
*Robilar* - 64gb
*WaRTaco* - 128GB - Space Grey - VZW

*Related Links*

*Ben the OCer* did some great comparison shots between the mini and the ipad 3.

*List of AirPrint compatible printers.*

*Tutorial on converting non-native video formats to iPad using Handbrake*

*Comparison of the original Asus Transformer (TF101) and the iPad3 by Ben the OC'er

now official by Klue22 - 11 april 2012*


----------



## Vestito

add me to the list 3rd gen 32gb white att 4g! get mine later today waiting on fedex


----------



## triallen

Well, fed ex dropped off my 32 GB black Wifi. I'm quite impressed by it so far


----------



## phantomgrave

phantomgrave - 32GB 4G/LTE (AT&T) - White


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome folks! I'm working on updating the OP so it's much better but currently researching the best ways to do that. Glad to see a few people around.

Everybody's lovin their iPad3's, right? Has anyone who has actually used one got any real complaints? I can't find any but I'm not an Apple hater anymore, and never really was, with all my heart.


----------



## Vestito

thinking about verison version and 64gb now... decisions decisions..


----------



## RedStapler

Well, if you plan to use it on the go a lot, AND you don't mind paying the big monthly fee for LTE service, get the 4g. Otherwise, the wifi model is great - but there's really a lot of apps that are a no-go without internet connectivity. So really do take that into consideration. I went with the wifi model and I'm very happy with that decision since I'm basically always at home. Plus, if I wanted to pay a monthly fee for mobile 4g lte, I'd get the verizon mifi hotspot so it isn't tethered to my iPad. Although, grabbing that link I noticed the thing doesn't seem to have great reviews. Hmmm.









Anyway, the other thing I'd point out is that if you plan to keep a lot of content or are really app-happy, retina-ready apps do take up quite a bit of space. The 16GB model seems like it's gonna be okay for me, but be aware that 3GB of those 16 are system reserved. You are allotted 13GB for your own apps, music, video, etc. I've used up about half installing 27 apps, including iMovie, iPhoto and Garage Band, which all take up a lot. Also about 60 podcasts are in.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Proud first time iPad owner here. I have a Black iPad 3 16GB Wi-Fi. So far it has been a pleasure to use and the screen is a joy to look at.







I am just getting used to it since it's my first iOS device.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome, Ben! I had the iPod Touch 4G before this, which I got for free for opening up a new checking account at Key Bank shortly after the 4G was released. I understood, after that first iOS experience, why Apple devices are just SO DAMN ALLURING and why hardware should not always be divorced from software. The Android fanboys are always quick to point out that the smoothness, the crisp, fabulously instantly responsive user experience provided by iOS devices is more difficult to achieve on an Android device because those poor developers have to work to hard to optimize their code for such a wide array of hardware. Although this commentary is typically provided as a defense for Android's obviously sub-par performance, I find it to be equally, if not more-so, a defense for Apple's closed technologies, their refusal to license iOS for non-Apple devices, and their efforts to ensure that their devices only run their code. I can't believe I'm saying this, because I've been a real hater in the past because I believe in open-source projects, I believe in the availability of information, and I don't believe it's cool to limit what I can do with hardware I have purchased and own. These philosophical values, however, are very firmly now riding back-seat to the overriding value of a quality experience. For my money, I want a device that is just "a pleasure to use" and "a joy to look at." As much as I believe I should be able to do what I want with the device, if I have to give that up in order to get a far, far superior product and user experience, then by all means. Take it. Because I've rarely, if ever, been frustrated while using an iOS device. 99% of the time, my experience on the Touch as well as now the iPad 3 is almost hard to believe. I touch, it responds IMMEDIATELY and the device listens to what I tell it to do. I never have to wonder if the device received my fingerly message. When I used an Android device... suffice it to say, that kind of responsiveness was simply unavailable to me.

And we haven't even started talking about that screen yet. Someone in a review I read somewhere described it as being like looking at a high quality glossy photo. I couldn't agree more. It is so absolutely crystal clear that I find myself preferring to use it for anything I can - over my 26" Samsung LCD. Web surfing, email, reading blogs... all much better on the iPad than on my PC thanks to that screen. And although typing on it can be burdensome, the dictation feature is astoundingly accurate and lets me say a whoooole lot without demanding that I wait or pause.

Overall, this is just one wickedly cool device.

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm in. I've got a black "new" 32GB iPad. I sold my white 16GB iPad 2 and the screen compared to the iPad 2 is fantastic. The iPad 2 screen was good compared too other screens but doesn't stack up to the new iPads screen.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome skating rocker!


----------



## Orzornn

May as well add me to the list, iPad 2 16GB Wifi - Black.. iPad 2 works perfectly fine for me and I never buy a new Apple product every year.. first one was my iPhone 4 then the iPad 2 and they've been treating me just fine.


----------



## omgipown

Might as well join 

The New iPad 32GB


----------



## skatingrocker17

I have the 32GB new iPad. You might of put the wrong thing in the OP because I said I used to have a 16GB iPad 2.

I really can't wait until this thing get's jailbroken, as is, it's somewhat boring.


----------



## lolmont

iPad 2 16GB WiFi Black


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome to our new members, Orzornn, lolmont and omgipown! Sorry for the delay getting your names added to the list - and apologies to skatingrocker for the misprint. Everything should be updated now on that front, and I've done some very minor editing to the OP, just for looks. I've been thinking about what content I might like to link to in the OP, as well as what information should be provided in the OP directly. I think we might want to avoid any discussion about jailbreaking here, but I intend to clarify that with a moderator today.

What do you guys think about the pad getting too hot? Anyone have any complaints about the temps? I've never used an iPad or iPad2 so I don't really have a fair frame of reference for what those extra ten degrees and <2 oz in extra weight are really adding to the experience, so to speak.

What about your preferred cases for your iPad?


----------



## phantomgrave

I always have the smart cover covering the back of the iPad so I never feel it getting hot. For cases I ordered an Incipio smart feather (Frost) to go along with my gray smart cover.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*
> 
> I always have the smart cover covering the back of the iPad so I never feel it getting hot. For cases I ordered an Incipio smart feather (Frost) to go along with my gray smart cover.


Nice pick on the case. I have a grey smart cover myself. I've been trying to decide on a case. One thing I saw recently was a case that has a velcro strap that lets you wear it on your wrist. This not only seemed like a logically handy way to make my iPad easily available for longer periods... but it also seems like I use both hands too much to be willing to give one up. I also would prefer a case that locks my smart cover to the iPad. Not sure yet, at all, what I'm going to get on that front. Adding corner and edge drop-protection seems to be nearly impossible without over-bulk.

I don't really feel mine getting hot, either, and I've wondered if that's why.


----------



## lolmont

I just use the grey smart cover, as for temps in the mornings my iPad 2 is always freezing and never really gets hot as for weight indie try a new iPad and noticed it was heavier but if you never had a 2 it won't be a difference


----------



## RedStapler

I have the frozen morning pad too.







It's like a brick of ice cold steel in the AM but then again, I always keep it cold in here. Low ambient = high overclock.


----------



## skatingrocker17

The smart cover was and is an awesome idea. I had one for my iPad 2 but the problem is when you fold it back to hold the tablet normally, the magnets aren't powerful enough to hold the smart cover in place is either you have to hold it yourself or it just hangs there, very annoying.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> The smart cover was and is an awesome idea. I had one for my iPad 2 but the problem is when you fold it back to hold the tablet normally, the magnets aren't powerful enough to hold the smart cover in place is either you have to hold it yourself or it just hangs there, very annoying.


Yeah, I can't say that by itself, the smart cover is any kind of end all, be all answer but for my use at home it seems to do the trick about 70% of the time. Not bad. I'm looking at the Snugg iPad3 Case... looks pretty swank for 30 bucks.


----------



## tCoLL

Count me in! Ipad 2 16GB white wifi.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome tColll! Haven't yet decided to go for the 3, eh? Waiting for the 4?

What sort of features are we hoping for in the iPad4? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## rdr09

may i join? here is my iPad . . .



gave up my intel rig for this lol.
thanks.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> may i join? here is my iPad . . .
> gave up my intel rig for this lol.
> thanks.


Of course you can!







Welcome to the club. What gen/size/connectivity is it?

GZ on the move to the Pad. I don't think I'll ever stop gaming on a PC, nor will I ever stop overclocking my systems, but the iPad3 was enough to get us to sell off every spare piece of hardware, AND a secondary gaming rig, so we could both have iPad 3's. I definitely prefer using it for web browsing, reading articles, checking email, and using variously handy apps. I also love all the things it can do that a PC can't do. But I'm torn... with only one PC in the house, we can't do co-op gaming anymore, and that hurts a bit. I think we need to build a small HTPC/Low-End Gaming Rig type of thing. Mini ITX maybe, with Ivy Bridge. But I digress. This is soooo off topic.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Got 5 in the house right now









2011 iPad 2 Wi-Fi 64GB -> mine, might sell or keep as back-up
2011 iPad 2 Wi-Fi 32GB -> brother's, might sell or give to grandma
2012 iPad 4G+Wi-Fi 64GB -> mine
2012 iPad Wi-Fi 64GB -> brother's
2012 iPad Wi-Fi 64GB -> wondering if I should return or keep as back-up (pre-order from Apple.com but bought 4G model from Verizon on release date)
Told myself I'll upgrade when the new iPad gets retina display so here I am. As far as hardware upgrades for the next iPad, I reckon we can expect to see a faster CPU, lighter weight, slimmer chassis, and a 128GB model among other things. Don't think I'll be upgrading to the iPad 4, though, even if it's a more impressive jump specs-wise over the current model. While 128GB would certainly be nice, I'm not sure if I'd be willing to shell out another $800~900 (or $400~500 if I sell my current iPad) for the newer model.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome, Rui-no-onna.







Will see if I can add you properly to the lists.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Of course you can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club. What gen/size/connectivity is it?
> GZ on the move to the Pad. I don't think I'll ever stop gaming on a PC, nor will I ever stop overclocking my systems, but the iPad3 was enough to get us to sell off every spare piece of hardware, AND a secondary gaming rig, so we could both have iPad 3's. I definitely prefer using it for web browsing, reading articles, checking email, and using variously handy apps. I also love all the things it can do that a PC can't do. But I'm torn... with only one PC in the house, we can't do co-op gaming anymore, and that hurts a bit. I think we need to build a small HTPC/Low-End Gaming Rig type of thing. Mini ITX maybe, with Ivy Bridge. But I digress. This is soooo off topic.


it's an iPad2/16GB/WiFi.

Have any of you tried Face Time?

Thanks.


----------



## RedStapler

We've used it to chat with family. So far we've been impressed.


----------



## lolmont

I've called my Dad with facetime but I wasn't as impressed as calling a friend when I was in Australia via Skype with my iPad 2


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it's an iPad2/16GB/WiFi.
> Have any of you tried Face Time?
> Thanks.


It's okay. Requires quite a bit of bandwidth and doesn't really allow fine-tuning but it works well enough.

The main thing I like about FaceTime is that it's integrated into the OS so once it's set-up, it's a lot easier for non-techies to use than having to open a separate app. I'm waiting for that same level of integration (doesn't really matter to me if it's via Google Talk, Yahoo Messenger, Skype or what have you) before I consider giving my grandmother a tablet that's not an iPad.


----------



## Ben the OCer

AnandTech's full iPad 3 review is up and a really great read:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5688/apple-ipad-2012-review


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> AnandTech's full iPad 3 review is up and a really great read:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5688/apple-ipad-2012-review


Good one, Ben. I'll add that to the OP.

Do you guys have any TYPES of information you would like me to fill into the OP? Let me know.


----------



## darkRyu

32g black iPad 2 wifi

And facetime is really easy and simple to use.


----------



## RedStapler

Hi darkRyu! Welcome!


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome, Rui-no-onna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see if I can add you properly to the lists.


Sold the iPad 2 Wi-Fi 32GB so decided to keep the new Wi-Fi 64GB and give my brother the iPad 2 64GB as his back-up. That leaves me with:

2011 iPad 2 Wi-Fi 64GB -> brother's back-up
2012 iPad Wi-Fi 64GB -> brother's
2012 iPad Wi-Fi 64GB -> my back-up
2012 iPad 4G+Wi-Fi 64GB -> mine
I'm the one who paid for all of them so not sure how you want to count it. By the way, all the iPads are in black. Lol, the one I sold it to actually wanted the 64GB but 32GB is just too cramped for me. Heck, even 64GB isn't enough. Too bad Apple didn't bump up storage.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Sold the iPad 2 Wi-Fi 32GB so decided to keep the new Wi-Fi 64GB and give my brother the iPad 2 64GB as his back-up. That leaves me with:
> 
> 2011 iPad 2 Wi-Fi 64GB -> brother's back-up
> 2012 iPad Wi-Fi 64GB -> brother's
> 2012 iPad Wi-Fi 64GB -> my back-up
> 2012 iPad 4G+Wi-Fi 64GB -> mine
> I'm the one who paid for all of them so not sure how you want to count it. By the way, all the iPads are in black. Lol, the one I sold it to actually wanted the 64GB but 32GB is just too cramped for me. Heck, even 64GB isn't enough. Too bad Apple didn't bump up storage.


Well, originally, I had just counted the ones you said were yours but you seem keen to show them all up there, so I've updated with the 2 additional iPads you reported.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome folks! I'm working on updating the OP so it's much better but currently researching the best ways to do that. Glad to see a few people around.
> Everybody's lovin their iPad3's, right? Has anyone who has actually used one got any real complaints? I can't find any but I'm not an Apple hater anymore, and never really was, with all my heart.


thanks op. my only complaint is - i have the iPad 2. it surpassed my expectations, though.

with regard to the app FaceTime, i never used it other than with the iPhone to another iPhone. may have to try it this weekend using the iPad.


----------



## Citra

Hipster ipad. 16gb Wifi









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Hipster ipad. 16gb Wifi
> *snip*
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a using Tapatalk


Hi Citra... welcome! Define: hipster... 2010?


----------



## Vestito

Update....







red smart cover, black carbon fiber strips, and also white carbon fiber back skin.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> Update....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red smart cover, black carbon fiber strips, and also white carbon fiber back skin.


very nice!

has anyone used Viber with the iPad?

hope you guys don't mind my ??? i am having a hard time starting on two projects this weekend. lol.


----------



## Orzornn

Some pics of the lock and home screen and the back of my iPad.


----------



## RedStapler

I like your lock and home screens, orzornn. Those are pretty wicked. I just have my cats on my mine right now. I might have to change that to something cooler.









I'm loving the air video app which allows me access to my entire home video collection (regardless of format). I haven't tried streaming anything across the internetticals, but it works very well on my home network.


----------



## Orzornn

Haha thanks. I've enjoyed this iPad since I bought it, use it every day so it was worth the money I spent on it. I might be getting the next iPhone when it comes out if it has a bigger screen.


----------



## RedStapler

Yeah, man... I *never ever ever* thought I would become an Apple fanboy. Back in the day when I was in elementary school, we were using the Apple IIe's. (I miss programming in LOGO...) But when I got older and my family finally decided to buy me a computer, I had been converted in the meanwhile to a crazy lust for one of these really wicked new Dell computers. Back when Michael Dell was sending out super slick glossy catalogs filled with techno-porn, I was dreaming hard about what I could manage to afford. When my family bought my PC, though, they didn't let me in on the secret so just as the 486 was about to come out, my parents came home with a 286 in an IBM PS/1 (not a typo) format. But I loved it like my own dirty red headed stepchild (Dos 4.0 and I were tight) and that's when I dedicated myself to PC's. Thereafter I started upgrading components in a couple machines I bought off the shelf, and then about 8 years ago I built my first homebrew PC. My love affair for building my own PC's has never waned. Since that time, we've always had at least two, if not three PC's in our two person (+2 cats) home.

However, a couple years ago I got a free iPod 4G and everything changed. I'd been using a G1 for a while, full of faith in the open source nature of the Android OS, not to mention being able to get apps outside of a locked down ecosystem and play any video I wanted to play without conversion. *chuckle* And THEN I used iOS. "Oh!" I said. "THIS is what a touch device is meant to be like." I didn't pay for the thing, but I suddenly understood why people are willing to go nuts for Apple stuff. We got our 2nd iPad last night, and now we're both talking about iPhones as well. Considering AppleTV but given the size of our non-compliant media database, ehhh... probably gonna go with a boxee box and forego the super-easy integration of the AppleTV. We haven't yet decided. The reality is that using Handbrake to convert video files to H.264 is fairly easy, if time consuming, so we're not yet decided.

Obviously the integration of AppleTV with the other Apple products we are working hard to collect is very hard to beat. And with my iPad, I'm using our PC far less, which means it could definitely be spending time doing Handbrake conversions. Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Ben the OCer

I'm working on a review of the new iPad with comparisons to the original Asus Transformer TF101. Are there any specific areas you guys would like me to compare? I have screen comparisons with closeups of the browser icons, text comparisons with OCN, and physical size comparisons. Then I touch on stability and customization differences between iOS and Android.


----------



## travva

Definitely add me to the club, had a 16gb ipad 2 wifi, and now i've got the new ipad in 16gb wifi, black in color. I use mine every day like some of you guys said, and it's awesome. i find new uses for it all the time, like using it to control my google tv box. pretty rad!


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I'm working on a review of the new iPad with comparisons to the original Asus Transformer TF101. Are there any specific areas you guys would like me to compare? I have screen comparisons with closeups of the browser icons, text comparisons with OCN, and physical size comparisons. Then I touch on stability and customization differences between iOS and Android.


Ben, that's awesome! I think it would be great to do a thorough review of the differences in playing media on each device, the support (or lack thereof) for particular formats, and a technical discussion about the difference in the way each device decodes video/audio, with a particular focus on the impact of GPU vs CPU video decoding on the iPad, when using various apps that enable playback of non-native formats.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> Definitely add me to the club, had a 16gb ipad 2 wifi, and now i've got the new ipad in 16gb wifi, black in color. I use mine every day like some of you guys said, and it's awesome. i find new uses for it all the time, like using it to control my google tv box. pretty rad!


Done, and welcome to the club.







Yes, I've had a hard time getting my face out of it lately. My GTX580 is getting rather jealous. I spent more on my video card than I did on the iPad, and yet I'm obsessively playing ridiculously simple games on my iPad. Speaking of, I have some burritos that just finished cooking in Restaurant Story...


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Ben, that's awesome! I think it would be great to do a thorough review of the differences in playing media on each device, the support (or lack thereof) for particular formats, and a technical discussion about the difference in the way each device decodes video/audio, with a particular focus on the impact of GPU vs CPU video decoding on the iPad, when using various apps that enable playback of non-native formats.


That's a great idea Red but I haven't loaded any of my video collection on either tablet or tinkered it at all with locally loaded videos, so I probably wouldn't be the right person to do that analysis. I have watched streaming TV shows (from the network web-site or app) and Youtube videos but that's about it.


----------



## Orzornn

Yeah I used to hate Apple with a vengeance, the iPhone (actually was a iPod touch then the iPhone) was the first Apple product I ever personally bought and then my iPad. I hate OSX personally and definitely spend more time on my PC than anything else, but I really enjoy web browsing on the iPad.. there really is nothing quite like browsing on a tablet. I've messed around with android a bit on my sister's Galaxy S and I really do like Android, but I just like the feel and look of iOS, It does everything I need it to do with no complaints from me.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I've had this iPad for ~2 weeks already and I love the display. It's a 16GB Wifi version btw. I use it for browsing and reading textbooks mainly, for now.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Are there any cases you guys would recommend? I'm looking to get a fairly slim case and if it doubles as a stand that would be handy too. It would also be nice if it had the magnetic sleep/wake feature (with the correct polarity for the iPad 3) but not a deal breaker if it doesn't. CNET has a gallery of some good iPad cases but there are so many to choose from:
http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-31747_7-10011594.html?tag=txt;post.gallery


----------



## Ben the OCer

I've posted my review of the iPad if any of you are interested in reading a thorough analysis of the iPad. I am only one person so I can't be as in depth as a professional review but I have a lot of pictures, some different take on things, and comparisons to my Asus Transformer TF101:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1239132/apple-ipad-3-comprehensive-review-with-transformer-tf101-comparison-lots-of-pics


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Are there any cases you guys would recommend? I'm looking to get a fairly slim case and if it doubles as a stand that would be handy too. It would also be nice if it had the magnetic sleep/wake feature (with the correct polarity for the iPad 3) but not a deal breaker if it doesn't. CNET has a gallery of some good iPad cases but there are so many to choose from:
> http://reviews.cnet.com/2300-31747_7-10011594.html?tag=txt;post.gallery


Hey there Ben... we just ordered a couple of the Snugg Ipad3 Cases with their handy dandy two in one stylus, too. Should be here in a week or so and will let you know what we think after we get em. It says on the page that this is the iPad3 version of the "best selling iPad2 case." It has the sleepy cover, the case is slim and "snug," it doubles as a stand, includes a wrist strap for those extra-long gaming sessions on the couch, and even has a stylus pen loop. Whee.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I've had this iPad for ~2 weeks already and I love the display. It's a 16GB Wifi version btw. I use it for browsing and reading textbooks mainly, for now.


Welcome! Added.










Yeah, I find that for browsing and reading just about anything I can get my hands on, I definitely prefer it to the previous technologies that supported those activities, namely, the PC and books/ebook readers. The iPad in general has definitely made mobile computing truly mobile in a way that laptops and netbooks never did, while the iPad3 2012 iPad has finally made mobile computing superior to the alternatives in most cases, IMHO, and YMMV, ofc.

After having had my iPad for a little while now, I can say that it's definitely hefty and gets heavy after long periods of holding it. It also gets warm - though I wouldn't describe it as "hot" - if I'm gaming for an hour or more. And I'm not sure if I have wifi connectivity issues or not. I have a very small place, about 850 square feet, so I'm never very far away from my wireless router. I always have full strength signal for the most part. If I sit directly between the pad and the router I can get it to drop a bar. I do, however, have a lot of problems streaming youtube videos. Typically, videos will go for a few minutes then stop and sit dead for minutes, not even rebuffering. Only seems to happen on youtube though, so like I say, the experience has been inconclusive.

Anybody had any issues with connectivity?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I've had this iPad for ~2 weeks already and I love the display. It's a 16GB Wifi version btw. I use it for browsing and reading textbooks mainly, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I find that for browsing and reading just about anything I can get my hands on, I definitely prefer it to the previous technologies that supported those activities, namely, the PC and books/ebook readers. The iPad in general has definitely made mobile computing truly mobile in a way that laptops and netbooks never did, while the iPad3 2012 iPad has finally made mobile computing superior to the alternatives in most cases, IMHO, and YMMV, ofc.
> 
> After having had my iPad for a little while now, I can say that it's definitely hefty and gets heavy after long periods of holding it. It also gets warm - though I wouldn't describe it as "hot" - if I'm gaming for an hour or more. And I'm not sure if I have wifi connectivity issues or not. I have a very small place, about 850 square feet, so I'm never very far away from my wireless router. I always have full strength signal for the most part. If I sit directly between the pad and the router I can get it to drop a bar. I do, however, have a lot of problems streaming youtube videos. Typically, videos will go for a few minutes then stop and sit dead for minutes, not even rebuffering. Only seems to happen on youtube though, so like I say, the experience has been inconclusive.
> 
> Anybody had any issues with connectivity?
Click to expand...

My router is 2 floors below where I am mostly and my reception is always 2/3 so no complaints here. The only issue I have is the fact that the iPad charges very slowly.

Most of the readers my profs publish are pdfs as well as the exams so I'm really enyoying this retina display. I don't have any games on it yet so I can't comment on the heat.


----------



## RedStapler

I hear you on the charging time. On the other hand, I am able to charge it overnight, grab it at six am, and use it pretty heavily all day, getting at least the advertised 10 hours out of it, even when playing games or streaming HD video. By 10 or 11 when I head to bed, the battery is usually somewhere between 15 and 30 percent.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I hear you on the charging time. On the other hand, I am able to charge it overnight, grab it at six am, and use it pretty heavily all day, getting at least the advertised 10 hours out of it, even when playing games or streaming HD video. By 10 or 11 when I head to bed, the battery is usually somewhere between 15 and 30 percent.


Yeah, I don't charge it too often. I usually use it for 3 days straight or 2 days if I use internet and then charge as soon as it hits 10%. Those are not full days of course but just 5-6 hours a day of studying while listening to some music. It's amazing how long the battery counter stays at 100% though coming from a 5 hours lasting laptop


----------



## drufause

I have the iPad2 32 gig white face.


----------



## Demented

Might as well add me! I've had an HP touchpad since August 2011, but it just does not compare to the iPad 2 black 16gb I picked up the other day. It handles all that I want it to do with better accuracy and integration than my touchpad and I was even running android on it.


----------



## Ben the OCer

I just read an interesting article by Wired looking into the iPad's reported heat issues:
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/03/new-ipad-versus-5-tablet-competitors-which-runs-hottest/

The truth is that Infinity Blade II pushes the new iPad to it's limits and when hardware is pushed it gets hot. Besides the better display and GPU, Infinity Blade II runs at a higher resolution on the new iPad so it's understandable it would get hotter. With a game that is still demanding but supports many tablet platforms for a more thorough comparison the new iPad doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Shogon

New iPad 16GB White w/ wifi in my Targus case


----------



## For_the_moves

Looks pretty sexy.


----------



## Citra

RedStapler, why you no add me to club list?


----------



## WC_EEND

I have a 64GB wifi+3GB original iPad, count me in.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> RedStapler, why you no add me to club list?


Hey, I wasn't sure what pad you own... you said "hipster iPad" but I asked you what you meant by that and didn't see a reply... Did I miss it? I'm really sorry if so. What year is your iPad?

And welcome to the other new members as well!

That white iPad looks nice in the Targus case, Sho. My bf wanted the white one, but they were out when we got to the store and he just couldn't wait to get his, so he came home with the black one.









Sorry for my mini-absence over the past few days. No excuses.









QUESTION

Do you guys think we should endeavor to have as many links as possible to related articles, or stick primarily to articles posted on OCN, and a few others of note? If you think we should be selective, besides linking to OCN articles, what should the criteria be for including a link?

I read an awful lot of tech articles related to the iPad, but I don't necessarily feel compelled to "retweet" them here, so to speak. (I don't actually have a twitter account, I'd like to point out. One of my cats does, though.)


----------



## Citra

Heh, yeah first gen 16gb. So tempted to get the current one though since my current one is starting to slow down..


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Heh, yeah first gen 16gb. So tempted to get the current one though since my current one is starting to slow down..


Ok! Gotcha put in!







Yeah, you know, they're really worth the investment in my opinion. It's an amazing piece of hardware technology. I'm still a bit in awe of it.


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm feeling the itch to upgrade too, but seeing as I just splashed out on a HTC One X, I don't think I'll upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## RedStapler

I'm very surprised to say it, but ... well... I never even considered anything else. Not remotely. My experience with the Android G1, and subsequent conversion to apple fan boy thanks to a free iPod Touch 4G, basically has had me kinda... deaf and blind to any and every other tablet. Pretty much it goes like this in my head: "What's it running for an OS? Android? No way. Oh, Windows, you say? Are you trying to be funny? When is the new iPad coming out?"

:guilty:


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I'm very surprised to say it, but ... well... I never even considered anything else. Not remotely. My experience with the Android G1, and subsequent conversion to apple fan boy thanks to a free iPod Touch 4G, basically has had me kinda... deaf and blind to any and every other tablet. Pretty much it goes like this in my head: "What's it running for an OS? Android? No way. Oh, Windows, you say? Are you trying to be funny? When is the new iPad coming out?"
> :guilty:


Android has become more mature now. I started with a Froyo device (LG Thrive) and it's been a pleasant experience for me. Performance is better than the original iPhone. It's not quite iPhone 3GS level but it's pretty close. I still wouldn't buy a Windows tablet right now as x86 platforms still haven't reached low enough power consumption for a cool running tablet with great battery life. However, aside from the apps issue, I've found Android 4.0/Ice Cream Sandwich to be a great tablet OS. Been playing around with CM9 on the TouchPad and it's been pretty great so far. Can't wait to get a Transformer Infinity.

Just re-read the earlier posts and noticed the following:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Plus, if I wanted to pay a monthly fee for mobile 4g lte, I'd get the verizon mifi hotspot so it isn't tethered to my iPad. Although, grabbing that link I noticed the thing doesn't seem to have great reviews. Hmmm.


The iPad works much better as an access point than the Mi-Fi. It has much longer battery life and the best thing is it doesn't come with a contract. If you need 4G service this month, then subscribe. If you don't need it next month, then you can cancel it easily. With the Mi-Fi, you need to pay $270 for the device if you don't want to be tied to a contract.


----------



## RedStapler

Those are very good points... I guess I just don't want to have to take my pad with me just to have a hotspot. It's large and not always my preference. I don't know. It's all very uncertain. Right now I'm always home with it, so it doesn't matter really.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Those are very good points... I guess I just don't want to have to take my pad with me just to have a hotspot. It's large and not always my preference.


Having owned a 3G Mi-Fi, I'd take the iPad over it any day. Forget keeping the Mi-Fi in your pocket while you're using it. It gets _really_ hot and when that happens, hello random disconnects and goodbye (fairly slow) EV-DO 3G. Battery life is abysmal. It barely lasts 4 hours (not that you'll be able to use it that long continuously since it'll overheat before that happens). Meanwhile, I'm trying to use up the data allocation on my iPad and after 8 hours of continuous use, battery is still at 77%.

I have a smartphone with its own data plan so I don't really have much need for a hotspot while I'm on the go. The only time I need a hotspot is when we go to visit the grandparents where there's no internet access and my AT&T smartphone barely gets reception. Since I'll either be using the iPad or it will be sitting around in the house stationary somewhere while I'm on my laptop, the large size is a non-issue.


----------



## Demented

Hey RedStapler, minor gripe. My username is Demented. It's a proper name.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Hey RedStapler, minor gripe. My username is Demented. It's a proper name.


Check. Sorry bout that.


----------



## steelbom

Do I need an iPad to join?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Check. Sorry bout that.


NP, thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Do I need an iPad to join?


Isn't that kind of the point?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Isn't that kind of the point?


Yep lol but I feel I should belong to this group







... I'll probably pick up an iPad 2 16GB some time in the near future. It's a great deal at $429 (AU) and I'm probably not gunna pick up the 3, I'm going to wait for 4. (Dual or quad-core Cortex A15 and PowerVR SGX600 series GPUs.)


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Isn't that kind of the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep lol but I feel I should belong to this group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll probably pick up an iPad 2 16GB some time in the near future. It's a great deal at $429 (AU) and I'm probably not gunna pick up the 3, I'm going to wait for 4. (Dual or quad-core Cortex A15 and PowerVR SGX600 series GPUs.)
Click to expand...

You're welcome to come here to discuss the iPad and so on, but if you want your name on the members list, I think that'd have to wait for you to actually own one... otherwise, where would I include you?


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm in, 16GB 1st gen WiFi. It rarely leaves my house though, the programs I use most are itunes remote, xbmc constellation, and airvideo.

On and safari, i guess.


----------



## oregonducks45

i have a 1st gen 64gb wifi and a 3rd gen 32gb + verizon LTE


----------



## Ben the OCer

RedStapler, I have just a small correction to your link title for my review in the OP, and thank you for promoting the review for me.







The comparison is with the original Asus Transformer TF101, not the Asus Transformer Prime TF201. The TF101 and TF201 do have the same resolution so in that way they are the same but the Prime has a better display that can get a lot brighter.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome new members!

Also, thanks Ben for the heads up. All fixed up.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> You're welcome to come here to discuss the iPad and so on, but if you want your name on the members list, I think that'd have to wait for you to actually own one... otherwise, where would I include you?


Potential owners?







I'm going to be doing the same as steelbom, maybe by next month.


----------



## RedStapler

I think for now we'll stick with actual owners as members of the owner's club. Everyone is a potential owner, and everyone is welcome to come here to discuss the iPad, but it wouldn't be much of an owner's club if every single person in the world was on the list.


----------



## Ben the OCer

My Speck PixelSkin case that I bought might come today so I'll let you guys know how I like it. I'll probably post an update in my iPad review or do a complete review of just the case.


----------



## WC_EEND

Serious question guys: who actually uses the back camera in their iPad2/3 to take pictures or make videos?


----------



## RedStapler

It's replaced my Camedia C-750 as my only still camera. Obviously the lens options are not the same (haha) but frankly, the iPad does a better job. It also has such nice options for editing and sharing photos which the Olympus didn't have obviously. I haven't made any movies with it yet, but I would like to. I find it to be a little bit unwieldy, of course, for such things, but it's a give and take.

It came along right when I needed to upgrade my camera, so it fit the bill rather nicely. Then again, I'm easy to please when it comes to cameras. I am no professional photographer by any means, so the iPad camera is great. Of course, I have the 2012 iPad, not the 2011, so I understand that it has a much improved camera over the 2011 model.

Also, my 400th post. Whee.









That's a cool looking case, Ben. I'm looking forward to the delivery of my Snugg case and stylus today.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Serious question guys: who actually uses the back camera in their iPad2/3 to take pictures or make videos?


Used it once. Never again. It's darned awkward to use the iPad as a camera. Only used it because we forgot the digicam at home so I gave my smartphone to my dad so he can use it to take pictures while I used the iPad.

The back camera does get pretty regular use when we're using FaceTime, though.


----------



## RedStapler

Isn't the "back camera" the one that faces out, and the "front camera" the one you use for facetime?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Isn't the "back camera" the one that faces out, and the "front camera" the one you use for facetime?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## RedStapler

When the other half comes home with his iPad we'll take some photos to supplement, but first impressions of the Snugg case and stylus are a mixed bag.

Amazon sold me a leather case, but then after doing so, changed the description of the item to remove the word leather from the title, since it is in fact "PU Leather," aka polyurethane. Nothing leather about it at all. It does do a good job of appearing to be leather, though, so as long as no one is within smelling range of it, they wouldn't be able to tell. Of course, within five feet of it, you can smell the VOC's off-gassing from it. I may be developing a headache from it. Still, it does look good, and when closed, it looks like a nice leather bound book or portfolio.

One of the features I was very interested in was the wrist strap, which presumably makes it possible to wear your pad on your wrist. Unfortunately, it is not adjustable, and therefore requires you to wear the iPad in portrait mode, like a wristwatch. In order to use it or view it right in front of you, you have to hold your wrist out in front of you like you are checking the time on a wristwatch - a wristwatch that is 10" diagonally, and with a center that sits a good 3.5 inches further up your arm than any wrist watch you would ever wear. You must hold your arm 6" away from the body, with your left hand beneath your right nipple. In this way it seems to have accomplished exactly the opposite of the intended function for a wrist strap, actually making it much harder to hold and use the thing, rather than easier. Genius!

Additionally, when putting one's wrist through the wrist strap, it becomes immediately apparent that the PLeather cover is nothing BUT PLeather. It has no interior rigidity stabilizers, meaning that once you slide your hand through the strap, the cover is bent into an arc, pulling the cover around your wrist. I immediately removed it but I estimate it would take no more than twenty minutes of using the wrist strap to render the cover completely destroyed, never to close flat against the iPad again, probably ruining the magnetic sleep action as well.

The stand action is limited to two positions, not any/every position, but it feels sturdy in both positions. Much more so than the smart cover. The angles are almost identical to those provided by the smart cover.

So far the sleepy cover seems to be working properly.

The Snugg stylus is also a surprise and a bit of a disappointment, in that the silicone tip which is to be used on the iPad is no smaller nor more precise than my fat pinky finger. I had wanted the stylus to make things like drawing and hand writing notes easier. Again, I feel like the Snugg product has sort of gone the other direction, making it harder to control and use rather than easier. (If it's no more precise than a fingertip, then why bother with something I have to hold in my hand, which is in the way when I want to do multi-finger gestures?)

I'm going to wait for the other household opinions to come in before making a final decision, but I may or may not keep this gear. I'd give the case 3 out of 5 stars, and the stylus 2 of 5.


----------



## lolmont

Oh this thread has gotten big now good work TC.


----------



## RedStapler

*tips hat*







Hopefully we will be Officialimificated soon.


----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> *tips hat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will be Officialimificated soon.


Hope so been here since page 2, we can DO IT.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> *tips hat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will be Officialimificated soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so been here since page 2, we can DO IT.
Click to expand...

Woooo!


----------



## rubicsphere

Wow i just saw this thread.

rubicsphere 1. 16GB iPad 2 Wifi white
2. 32 GB iPad "3" Wifi black


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Wow i just saw this thread.
> 
> rubicsphere 1. 16GB iPad 2 Wifi white
> 2. 32 GB iPad "3" Wifi black


Welcome! What kinda case is that on your 2012?

Also, 100th Thread Post. Woo!


----------



## oregonducks45

i picked up my iPad 3 on launch day and really wanted a good case for it but there were not many out because of the small changes apple made from the iPad 2 and case manufacturers betting they wouldn't change.

what the case had to have: front and back protection, some kind of locking cover, able to be positioned at several angles while sitting on a table, and magnetic on/off.

the first one i really liked was the targus versavue but the reviews were not favorable, iPad would fall out, magnetic on/off doesn't work. targus has been replacing the cases if you contact them but as far as i know they are not shipping ones that work.

the one i ended up purchasing was the belkin folio and i really like this case plus every feature works as intended. it has 4 rubber corners you put the iPad in that keep it mounted to the back side of the case, a rear camera hole (for all those times you take pictures with it







), it can be set a many different angles without having to remove any part of the iPad as i have seen with other cases, magnetic on/off, and a magnetic latch for the front cover that can be flipped back to keep it out of the way. the only cons i have seen in this case have been that the front cover is a little flimsy and the strips for keeping it at an angle do not hold very strongly (they do work well but if you are moving it they can slip), and you can only stand the iPad in landscape (the versavue is able to rotate and stand in portrait or landscape)


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome! What kinda case is that on your 2012?
> Also, 100th Thread Post. Woo!


It's this one :

http://www.amazon.com/Speck-Products-PixelSkin-Rubberized-SPK-A0415/dp/B004SGSHIY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1334176934&sr=8-4

I really like it and it fits the new ipad like a glove.


----------



## RedStapler

What are your favorite features of that case?


----------



## rubicsphere

I just like the all around protection that it gives. I thought about getting the smart cover but then realized I would have to buy a back protector as well. I also like how solid it makes the iPad feel. It's quite a thick piece of rubber and heavy.

A couple cons are that it is a PITA to put back on once you take it off and that the sticky portion that closes the flat loses its adhesiveness after awhile.


----------



## newbrevolution

Count me in, iPad2 64gb WiFi +3G with AT&T (3GB a month data plan). Take a screenshot later if I remember. Would like the new one, but it will have to wait until next January.

I do love owning an iPad. I use it on the go constantly. Main things I do use it for are web surfing, Netflix, synced movies, games of course, note taking (have Bluetooth keyboard for it and stylus), and keeping the kid quite on road trips. The kid mainly plays games and watches movies.


----------



## RedStapler

Added! Welcome!


----------



## RedStapler

*clearing throat*

And we are now the OFFICIAL iPad Owner's Club!









Yay! Would y'all like to see us create an "official" club signature? I've always felt it's better to let people decide how they want to link to things in their sig, but if it's sort of a golden rule to make one, I'm happy to put one up there.

Cheers, and thanks to everyone for your participation!


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Isn't the "back camera" the one that faces out, and the "front camera" the one you use for facetime?


You can use both and can switch between the cameras during a FaceTime call. It's quite useful for showing stuff to the other person without having to flip your iPad.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oregonducks45*
> 
> the first one i really liked was the targus versavue but the reviews were not favorable, iPad would fall out, magnetic on/off doesn't work. targus has been replacing the cases if you contact them but as far as i know they are not shipping ones that work.


Interesting. I bought the Targus Slim Case for my iPads on release and had the magnetic lock issue. Calling customer service took a long time but they were very nice and even let me choose from any case in their line-up (considered getting the VersaVu 360 but it's just too heavy). Other than the no magnetic lock thing, the case is pretty great. It fits the iPad quite snugly. No falling out, either. It takes a bit of force to remove iPad from my Targus case.

Just received the replacement covers last week but I still haven't swapped cases so don't know if magnetic lock works now.


----------



## UnAimed

Black Ipad 1G 64GB +3G, White iPad 2 32GB 3G and the new iPad White 16gb + 4G pls add


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> You're welcome to come here to discuss the iPad and so on, but if you want your name on the members list, I think that'd have to wait for you to actually own one... otherwise, where would I include you?


Haha thanks. You'd put me in the obsessed with Apple section of course!







(/j)


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Interesting. I bought the Targus Slim Case for my iPads on release and had the magnetic lock issue. Calling customer service took a long time but they were very nice and even let me choose from any case in their line-up (considered getting the VersaVu 360 but it's just too heavy). Other than the no magnetic lock thing, the case is pretty great. It fits the iPad quite snugly. No falling out, either. It takes a bit of force to remove iPad from my Targus case.
> 
> Just received the replacement covers last week but I still haven't swapped cases so don't know if magnetic lock works now.


Yeah I think it was just a problem with the versavu I like Targus as their customer support is top notch. Glad to hear that the other cases are working well it might just be how that case works that caused the problem with just a few mm difference


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome, UnAimed!

Sorry guys, I forgot to take pix of the Snugg case last night. Maybe tonight, maybe not.







We did decide to keep them though. They're not that bad. They're just not as I had thought originally.


----------



## WC_EEND

here's my iPad 1 by the way running iOS 5.1


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Wow, this thread has become lively and official









Btw, does anyone know if iOS 6 is coming to the new iPad. Not that I need it right now though.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Wow, this thread has become lively and official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, does anyone know if iOS 6 is coming to the new iPad. Not that I need it right now though.












Ars had an article at the beginning of March during the fever pitch of new iPad speculations, where they were identifying iPads that were running iOS 6.0. mmmmmmm... here it is.

Fingers crossed for iOS 6.0 on the new iPad. I can't imagine that it wouldn't get the update since iOS 6 will be released way too far in advance of the 2013 iPad to be the pad Apple puts it on. I can just hear the outrage if Apple were to release iOS 6 in the Summer and put it on all of NONE of their iPad devices. "No current or previous generation iPads will run iOS 6.0!" Lawdy. Let's hope not.


----------



## WC_EEND

I suspect the original iPad will probably not get iOS6, seeing as how iOS5 already slowed it down considerably.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I suspect the original iPad will probably not get iOS6, seeing as how iOS5 already slowed it down considerably.


A bit off topic though but I used to be called WC eend when I was little since I was always playing with soap in the toilet and bathroom, I also ussd to spill the WC eend, how nostaligic









@RedStapler

Thanks, I really hope we get the update


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I suspect the original iPad will probably not get iOS6, seeing as how iOS5 already slowed it down considerably.


So glad i'm not the only person noticing this. Does your safari crash a lot too?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> A bit off topic though but I used to be called WC eend when I was little since I was always playing with soap in the toilet and bathroom, I also ussd to spill the WC eend, how nostaligic


Hehe, awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> So glad i'm not the only person noticing this. Does your safari crash a lot too?


To be fair, it used to crash a lot more on iOS5, 5.1 improved it considerably. OCN for example was a disaster on 5.0, it was load page, crash, read page normally, load new page, crash, read new page normally, etc. On iOS5.1 I can read OCN pretty much without crashing. Techradar still crashes it without exception though, Facebook as well sometimes, Deredactie.be (Belgian news site) also crashes it. Performance intensive games like Infinity Blade, GTA3, Real Racing 1 and 2 all require all apps to be cleared out of the memory and the iPad to be rebooted if I want to play it without crashing. VLC also cannot play HD video content because it says the iPad is too slow (which is ironic considering most of the iPad optimized apps are called HD).


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Hehe, awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it used to crash a lot more on iOS5, 5.1 improved it considerably. OCN for example was a disaster on 5.0, it was load page, crash, read page normally, load new page, crash, read new page normally, etc. On iOS5.1 I can read OCN pretty much without crashing. Techradar still crashes it without exception though, Facebook as well sometimes, Deredactie.be (Belgian news site) also crashes it. Performance intensive games like Infinity Blade, GTA3, Real Racing 1 and 2 all require all apps to be cleared out of the memory and the iPad to be rebooted if I want to play it without crashing. VLC also cannot play HD video content because it says the iPad is too slow (which is ironic considering most of the iPad optimized apps are called HD).


Wow. I'm still on 5.0 because I don't have enough free space to do an OTA upgrade. I'll update to 5.1 asap, thanks.

To give it some credit, it's only safari that crashes regularly for me. Sure other apps have crashed, but they're so infrequent that I can't think of an example.


----------



## RedStapler

XBMC+iPad+XBMC Constellation App = fawesome.


----------



## rui-no-onna

I'm curious, anyone else here bought the new iPad and kept an older model? Do you still use your non-retina iPad? My brother and I each had an iPad 2 and kept one of them for back-up when we bought new iPads (e.g. for when the new one is charging). After just a few weeks, we've stopped using the iPad 2 and when both of our iPads are charging, we end up fighting over the extra iPad 3. The old iPads are just such a big downgrade in terms of sharpness and detail (a big deal when reading high res manga and text) that I can barely stand using it anymore. Only thing I still use it for is video playback or FaceTime (where the increased resolution isn't as useful). I also find myself the iPad 3 a lot more than I did the iPad 2. I have an iPhone 4 so when I bought the iPad 2, the screen always felt like it was a downgrade. I preferred using the iPhone 4 for web browsing despite the smaller screen size. If I needed a bigger screen, I'd use my laptop or desktop. Nowadays, I'm using the iPad a lot more for web browsing. I reckon 70% of my web browsing is now done on the iPad compared to just 20% before.

Anyone want to chime in on their experience?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> I'm curious, anyone else here bought the new iPad and kept an older model? Do you still use your non-retina iPad? My brother and I each had an iPad 2 and kept one of them for back-up when we bought new iPads (e.g. for when the new one is charging). After just a few weeks, we've stopped using the iPad 2 and when both of our iPads are charging, we end up fighting over the extra iPad 3. The old iPads are just such a big downgrade in terms of sharpness and detail (a big deal when reading high res manga and text) that I can barely stand using it anymore. Only thing I still use it for is video playback or FaceTime (where the increased resolution isn't as useful). I also find myself the iPad 3 a lot more than I did the iPad 2. I have an iPhone 4 so when I bought the iPad 2, the screen always felt like it was a downgrade. I preferred using the iPhone 4 for web browsing despite the smaller screen size. If I needed a bigger screen, I'd use my laptop or desktop. Nowadays, I'm using the iPad a lot more for web browsing. I reckon 70% of my web browsing is now done on the iPad compared to just 20% before.
> Anyone want to chime in on their experience?


I know what you mean, except my backup tablet is an Asus Transformer TF101. Not only do I not want to use the Transformer but I find myself using the iPad more frequently than I used my Transformer back when it was my only tablet. The Transformer is also very buggy and slow with Sleep of Death issues and regular browser crashes. I haven't had any real problem with my new iPad. I just had to get used to the interface, lack of Flash support, constant nagging to enter the password when I buy or update an app, and reliance on iTunes whereas my Android tablet could download stuff directly like PDFs or I could load files on it like a flash drive. The display on the new iPad really does make a world of difference.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I know what you mean, except my backup tablet is an Asus Transformer TF101. Not only do I not want to use the Transformer but I find myself using the iPad more frequently than I used my Transformer back when it was my only tablet. The Transformer is also very buggy and slow with Sleep of Death issues and regular browser crashes. I haven't had any real problem with my new iPad. I just had to get used to the interface, lack of Flash support, constant nagging to enter the password when I buy or update an app, and reliance on iTunes whereas my Android tablet could download stuff directly like PDFs or I could load files on it like a flash drive. The display on the new iPad really does make a world of difference.


Interesting. I had a chance to use CM9 on an HP TouchPad a few weeks before the new iPad was released and I liked it a lot better than iPad 2+iOS. As for browser crashes - meh, with Flash disabled, I get more or less the same amount of crashes on both the iPad 2+iOS/Safari and the TouchPad+CM9/Chrome Beta (granted, the iPad 2 only has half the RAM of the TouchPad). If not for the resolution, I would be using the TouchPad a lot more than the iPad 3. I'm actually planning on buying the Transformer Infinity 700t at which point, the iPad will probably be mostly used as wifi hotspot and for iOS-exclusive apps. A good thing since I'm already running out of space on the iPad. Currently have 52.7GB used and only 4.4GB free space left due to all my side-loaded manga (which is just a small fraction of my collection). It'll be nice being able to offload manga to inexpensive SD cards with the Transformer.


----------



## lolmont

Hey it's official now told you we would make it Red


----------



## RedStapler

Haha, yeah, it's pretty cool. I'm glad there's activity here and that at least several of us like talkin about the coolest device I've ever bought.

As for the usage, I definitely find that I prefer to use it for almost everything possible, including reading blogs, browsing, controlling my home theater and handling my finances. I do find responding to lots of posts on OCN is done easier with my Model M keyboard at hand though.

But yeah, it's radically changed our way of life at home as relates to PC usage. It's better than the PC almost every time. That's pretty crazy, but for us, it's true.

Oh yeah, and someone mentioned browser crashes due to lack of flash support? Never had a single problem with this myself. My pad hasn't crashed yet, though the occasional app has had a problem. No websites have caused me any grief due to a lack of flash. Truth be told, I hate flash with a passion, and Java is evil in my opinion. I hate the proliferation of java, especially since it seems responsible for the vast majority of internet security threats.

It can be frustrating to not have total ease of access when it comes to loading content or expanding memory on the iPad but I've always felt that I got so much more from an Apple product in terms of usability and experiential satisfaction that it was a very worthy tradeoff. I just don't care that they have closed their architecture and all that. I like what it buys me.


----------



## JCG

Wow, never knew such a thread even existed. Count me in, please - iPad 2 16GB WiFi.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> So glad i'm not the only person noticing this. Does your safari crash a lot too?


It does for me, a lot. And when I re-open, it starts with zero tabs as well, which is annoying ..


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Oh yeah, and someone mentioned browser crashes due to lack of flash support? Never had a single problem with this myself. My pad hasn't crashed yet, though the occasional app has had a problem. No websites have caused me any grief due to a lack of flash. Truth be told, I hate flash with a passion, and Java is evil in my opinion. I hate the proliferation of java, especially since it seems responsible for the vast majority of internet security threats.


Nope. I said a lot of the browser crashes I've experienced on _Android_ are _caused by Flash_. Disabling Flash minimized browser crashes on Android. I've never really found Flash support on Android to be particularly useful. Lack of Flash on iOS actually makes for a form of ad blocking.









Quite frankly, _all_ of the browser crashes I experience on my PC are caused by Flash, too.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Oh yeah, and someone mentioned browser crashes due to lack of flash support? Never had a single problem with this myself. My pad hasn't crashed yet, though the occasional app has had a problem. No websites have caused me any grief due to a lack of flash. Truth be told, I hate flash with a passion, and Java is evil in my opinion. I hate the proliferation of java, especially since it seems responsible for the vast majority of internet security threats.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I said a lot of the browser crashes I've experienced on _Android_ are _caused by Flash_. Disabling Flash minimized browser crashes on Android. I've never really found Flash support on Android to be particularly useful. Lack of Flash on iOS actually makes for a form of ad blocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, _all_ of the browser crashes I experience on my PC are caused by Flash, too.
Click to expand...

Ahhhh... okay, well that certainly is more congruent with my own experience. I hate Java. I still don't understand why it's so popular.

And welcome JCG! Added ya!


----------



## Al plants Corn

Do any of you guys have iphones as well? I used my ipad 2 alllll the time but then hardly touched it after getting my 4S.


----------



## RedStapler

I wanna get an unlocked iPhone5 and go prepaid on it. Whee!


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Do any of you guys have iphones as well? I used my ipad 2 alllll the time but then hardly touched it after getting my 4S.


Still rocking an iPhone 4. Had an iPhone 4S for a while but got rid of it because of worse battery life compared to iPhone 4 and initial compatibility issues with iOS 5 and Stanza.

Been using iPhones before the iPad was released. Used my iPhone 4 a lot more than my iPad 2 (due to better PPI on the iPhone 4). Now that I have the iPad 3, I'm using it a lot more for web browsing compared to my iPhone.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Do any of you guys have iphones as well? I used my ipad 2 alllll the time but then hardly touched it after getting my 4S.


I have an android, that way I have the best of both worlds









also, specifically to iPad1 owners here: does anyone else notice severe ghosting sometimes when playing videos?


----------



## wholeeo

Count me in.

3rd Generation Black 16GB Wifi Model


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> And welcome JCG! Added ya!


Cheers!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I have an android, that way I have the best of both worlds


Same here. A Galaxy SII + iPad 2 = maximum satisfaction


----------



## xDriftyy

Hey guys, can you physically tell the difference between the iPad 2 and iPad 3? I have an iPad that was given to me and won't charge or turn on, so I want to list it on eBay for parts and don't know what one to list it as :X


----------



## pez

When I went into Best Buy last time to check out the new iPad it felt noticeably heavier. It's also a tad bit thicker than the previous gen.

EDIT: Better yet, go here. Once you put in your serial number, Apple will tell you the remaining warranty period, and of course, what it is.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Hey guys, can you physically tell the difference between the iPad 2 and iPad 3? I have an iPad that was given to me and won't charge or turn on, so I want to list it on eBay for parts and don't know what one to list it as :X


Checking the serial number with warranty lookup would be the easiest. You could also search the model # engraved on the back.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Hey guys, can you physically tell the difference between the iPad 2 and iPad 3? I have an iPad that was given to me and won't charge or turn on, so I want to list it on eBay for parts and don't know what one to list it as :X


Google the model number engraved on the back - "Designed by Apple in California. Assembled in China. Model *Axxxx*"

EDIT: Ninja'ed.


----------



## xDriftyy

Awesome guys, iPad 2 Wifi, thanks! I was kinda hoping it was an iPad 3 because the parts would be worth more


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> EDIT: Better yet, go here. Once you put in your serial number, Apple will tell you the remaining warranty period, and of course, what it is.


that says my warranty expired, which is bs, all electronics bought in the EU come with a 2 year manufacturer's warranty (legally enforced), and I bought mine in September '10.


----------



## xDriftyy

well i got this thing to turn on and now it's working fine, put me down for a *white* iPad 2 32GB!


----------



## RedStapler

Hi Driftkidd2323! Welcome!


----------



## rdr09

has anyone used or is using a wireless printer (hp in particular) with an iPad?

thanks.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> has anyone used or is using a wireless printer (hp in particular) with an iPad? thanks.


I'll be buying a new wireless printer sometime soon. Here's a list of airprint compatible printers...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I'll be buying a new wireless printer sometime soon. Here's a list of airprint compatible printers...


mine is not on the list but i'll try to make it work anyways and give an update.

thanks, op.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I'll be buying a new wireless printer sometime soon. Here's a list of airprint compatible printers...
> 
> 
> 
> mine is not on the list but i'll try to make it work anyways and give an update.
> 
> thanks, op.
Click to expand...

For whatever reason there's very few printers that are natively compatible. I use (and recommend) Finger Print by Collobos. Ten bux, but it runs on Windows and enables basically any network connected printer to work with airprint. It also has some very nice features like instead of printing a document you can just automatically have it open on your PC, or send it to your drop box too. Very slick and much cheaper than a new printer. To be frank, I'm annoyed that I can't buy the natively compatible brother printers from Newegg. I swear by brother printers and have for over ten years. But newegg doesn't carry the models that have this airprint compatibility. No idea why not. But for ten bucks I'm able to pick any printer I want, pretty much. Well worth the price just to not have to be locked into a very narrow selection of new printers! It also has a free trial.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I noticed that sometimes when I leave my iPad in a cold room the screen is really yellowish and the gamut is completely unbalanced. It goes away after warming up though. Does anyone of you have this problem?


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I noticed that sometimes when I leave my iPad in a cold room the screen is really yellowish and the gamut is completely unbalanced. It goes away after warming up though. Does anyone of you have this problem?


Wow, sorry for the long delay. I haven't had this problem at all. Anyone else?


----------



## steelbom

Add me to the list! I've got an iPad 3 WiFi 64GB Black. It's AWESOME!!! I'm downloading a large quantity of apps for it right now...


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Wow, sorry for the long delay. I haven't had this problem at all. Anyone else?


Nope, only really bad ghosting on the display here


----------



## mav2000

Ipad 2 here...any great free games??


----------



## rxsocal

Have had the white iPad 16gb 3rd gen since release.

Macs are overpriced but Apple produces some of the HIGHEST quality tablets and phones and a fair price. Love my iPad to death


----------



## born2bwild

iPad 3 16Gb here. Fantastic Device.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Ipad 2 here...any great free games??


I'm currently playing Kingdom Rush a lot. Tower Defense/Strategy game. Super fun and time consuming.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome new members! Everyone has been added to the list.

I was getting so into Bakery Story and Restaurant Story I had to uninstall them. I can't spend that kind of time on something that doesn't make me any real money!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Wow, sorry for the long delay. I haven't had this problem at all. Anyone else?


I haven't seen it for a week so maybe I was just seeing things. Really strange since the first time I saw it, I definately thought something was wrong. Well as long as it stays away I'm fine, I don't want to RMA it since I only use my iPad lately. Laptop is catching dust, main PC is folding bigadv and server is streaming movies to my iPad and is being controlled by PocketCloud if I need to print or do something else in Windows


----------



## BiscuitHead

Hey wanna add me on here? 16 GB first gen WiFi.

Thanks


----------



## pez

Been posting, but I'm not sure if I said I have a 2nd Gen iPad (16GB) WiFi.


----------



## Ovlazek

You can add me to the list. A couple of weeks back I bought a 2012 black 16GB 4g. What is your source for wallpapers?


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome to more new members. And much thanks for the welcome discussion and activity!

@Blademaster - you sound like me; I am sort of astonished at how well it has replaced a PC, still camera, and video camera in the house, as well as saved me money since I don't have to buy a separate remote for XBMC. The thing is just crazy awesome.

EDIT: Also, welcome, Ovlazek. Added you. I don't change my wallpapers very often, but there's a decent free app called wallpapershd that I've used a few times.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've deleted some movies form mine so i can do an OTA update to 5.1 (or whatever the latest is). I've been putting it off for ages.

Also, my XBMC constellation app has stopped working properly


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I've deleted some movies form mine so i can do an OTA update to 5.1 (or whatever the latest is). I've been putting it off for ages.
> 
> Also, my XBMC constellation app has stopped working properly


What's going on with your constellation app?


----------



## Boyboyd

It lets me use it as a remote, but it won't display a list of TV / Movies / Albums like it used to. Anyone having a similar problem? I'm running the latest version of XBMC constellation on the ipad and XBMC 11 on my desktop.


----------



## RedStapler

I haven't had that problem. I have had a couple others that I've resolved. Have you tried the "refresh video library" button? Did you try uninstalling and reinstalling the app? rediscovering?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I haven't had that problem. I have had a couple others that I've resolved. Have you tried the "refresh video library" button? Did you try uninstalling and reinstalling the app? rediscovering?


Yeah I've tried those, i've even tried manually restoring the cache a few times. What's weird is that the remote works. If none of it works I could understand.


----------



## RedStapler

I feel you tthere. So... the only other thing I've run into was when I was setting up sabnzb I ended up causing a conflict because sab was using the same ports as the remote. After I fixed that up, I had no probs.

Did you try the forums for the app?

Edit: You know, I'm not sure why there's two separate things, but there's the "Update Video Library" button under the "Configure & Manage" menu which I have found so far to do absolutely nothing. Right next to the Configure and Manage menu button though, there's a settings button which when pressed reveals a series of options. Under "Manage" there's an option to "resync local data" which seems to update my video library in constellation when nothing else will.


----------



## steelbom

So... I bought Apple's Digital AV Adaptor and connected my iPad 3 to my (720p







) HDTV and played a couple of games on it... it's really great without lag. (My router and Apple TV are very far away, so there's a lot of lag via AirPlay.)

Sky Gamblers: Air Supremacy looked great... Real Racing 2 was good but only filled about 90% of the screen... Modern Combat 3 only filled a quarter of the screen, and some other game I tried did a similar thing. The retina display must be messing up how the game is output, so I'll have to wait for an update


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I feel you tthere. So... the only other thing I've run into was when I was setting up sabnzb I ended up causing a conflict because sab was using the same ports as the remote. After I fixed that up, I had no probs.
> Did you try the forums for the app?
> Edit: You know, I'm not sure why there's two separate things, but there's the "Update Video Library" button under the "Configure & Manage" menu which I have found so far to do absolutely nothing. Right next to the Configure and Manage menu button though, there's a settings button which when pressed reveals a series of options. Under "Manage" there's an option to "resync local data" which seems to update my video library in constellation when nothing else will.


That fixed it. There was another webserver running on port 80 on my computer. I didn't know that teamviewer ran a webserver :S

Changed it to port 808 and it works again. Thanks.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> That fixed it. There was another webserver running on port 80 on my computer. I didn't know that teamviewer ran a webserver :S
> 
> Changed it to port 808 and it works again. Thanks.


Hey, awesome! Glad it worked!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Just a heads up for you US iPad owners there is a sweet deal on eBay for an Incase Origami Workstation Stand + Apple Wireless Aluminum Keyboard for $54.99 shipped Buy-it-Now (over 10 available, currently 4 sold). The Incase Origami is pretty nifty because it functions as a stand for the iPad and a holder for the keyboard (it snaps in to hold it in place), and when you're traveling it doubles as a protective case for the Apple Wireless Keyboard. Just note that the Incase Origami is brand new, but the keyboard is lightly used in excellent condition (according to the seller) and it's the older Snow Leopard MC184LL/A model (the only difference between it and the MC184LL/B model are the F3 and F4 keys have different graphics on them which makes no difference for iPad owners). I've been wanting to get the Incase Origami Workstation for awhile but have been waiting for a great deal. I actually already have an MC184LL/B model Apple Wireless Keyboard but the deal was so good and I like the keyboard enough that I don't mind having a spare for $25. The Incase Origami retails for $30 and the Apple Wireless Keyboard retails for $70.


----------



## Boyboyd

Finally got my ipad able to control foobar2k over WLAN. Which means i can replace the itunes remote and itunes.










On a side note, is it possible to take screenshots? haha


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> On a side note, is it possible to take screenshots? haha


Yes, to take a screen shot just hold down the power button and then press the home button. For other useful shortcuts see the Tips section of my iPad review:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1239132/apple-ipad-3-comprehensive-review-with-transformer-tf101-comparison-lots-of-pics


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Finally got my ipad able to control foobar2k over WLAN. Which means i can replace the itunes remote and itunes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, is it possible to take screenshots? haha


What app is that?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What app is that?


It's weird, i don't think it's an app but it behaves like one.

Anyway, it's a web-page for Foo-httpcontrol which is a method of controlling foobar over http.

And then the plugin is the orange version of this

But if you use safari to "send to home screen" and then use the new icon on your home screen that's what you get.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It's weird, i don't think it's an app but it behaves like one.
> Anyway, it's a web-page for Foo-httpcontrol which is a method of controlling foobar over http.
> And then the plugin is the orange version of this
> But if you use safari to "send to home screen" and then use the new icon on your home screen that's what you get.


Awesome! I'll have to try this when I get back to my desktop computer.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Awesome! I'll have to try this when I get back to my desktop computer.


So far it's really good, but you can't browse a list of albums / artists. You have to already know what album you want to listen to. With itunes remove sometimes just scrolled down the list until I found something I liked.


----------



## Necrodox

Hey guys I'm considering buying an iPad for college because of it's e-textbook capabilities. I would like to know if the textbooks offered are useful or up to date for college?

Does anyone use their iPad as a textbook?


----------



## wholeeo

So what's the best remote desktop app for the iPad?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So what's the best remote desktop app for the iPad?


Teamviewer. But it doesn't work over local connections which is very annoying.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So what's the best remote desktop app for the iPad?


LogMeIn user here (purchased back when it was actually affordable







), love it! But I have used TeamViewer, it's just as good; and so is iTeleport: VNC (previously known as Jaadu VNC).


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> Hey guys I'm considering buying an iPad for college because of it's e-textbook capabilities. I would like to know if the textbooks offered are useful or up to date for college?
> Does anyone use their iPad as a textbook?


Nope, but I have found it quite useful for note-taking, especially if the teacher uses powerpoint slides.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Teamviewer. But it doesn't work over local connections which is very annoying.


Only one I can think of at the top of my head for local is Desktop connect so you may want to try that.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Only one I can think of at the top of my head for local is Desktop connect so you may want to try that.


I might if it's free. Thanks.

Literally the only time i connect locally with teamviewer is when i need to start the airvideo server on my PC and i'm too lazy to get out of bed to do it.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Literally the only time i connect locally with teamviewer is when i need to start the airvideo server on my PC and i'm too lazy to get out of bed to do it.










Hahaa, same here, but with LogMeIn.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> Hey guys I'm considering buying an iPad for college because of it's e-textbook capabilities. I would like to know if the textbooks offered are useful or up to date for college?
> Does anyone use their iPad as a textbook?


I only use the free readers we can download on Blackboard. Those are just PDF files and Power Point presentations. A few examples:

PDF file opened in iBooks:



Power Point presentation slide in iBooks:



They work really well with the Retina display and I use it a lot. They just need to make a wolfram document viewer for the iPad. The only one there is now really sucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So what's the best remote desktop app for the iPad?


I use the free version of PocketCloud I find it more stable than TeamViewer and LogMeIn but that's just my experience








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Nope, but I have found it quite useful for note-taking, especially if the teacher uses powerpoint slides.


Which app do you use?


----------



## RedStapler

Great conversation going folks. I wish I had more to contribute but I'm learning a lot here.

For those that said the only reason they log into their desktop is to start the AirPlay server... don't you wish there was a simpler way to do that? Seems it ought to be as simple as a single tap on an icon on your pad. All that logging in and what not seems a lot of work. I yearn for simplicity. Simple solutions are so often the very best, instagram being a fine example. This is why I have so much industrial velcro.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Great conversation going folks. I wish I had more to contribute but I'm learning a lot here.
> For those that said the only reason they log into their desktop is to start the AirPlay server... don't you wish there was a simpler way to do that? Seems it ought to be as simple as a single tap on an icon on your pad. All that logging in and what not seems a lot of work. I yearn for simplicity. Simple solutions are so often the very best, instagram being a fine example. This is why I have so much industrial velcro.


It's stapled to my taskbar so its not very difficult. But yeah i wish there was an easier way.


----------



## steelbom

I'm a fan of Splashtop Remote desktop, I've always found it pretty good.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Which app do you use?


At the moment, I use iAnnotate PDF. I've used Noterize in the past, but an update about a year ago made it crap and it hasn't been fixed since then, which is a shame since it was quite a good app.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> Hey guys I'm considering buying an iPad for college because of it's e-textbook capabilities. I would like to know if the textbooks offered are useful or up to date for college?
> Does anyone use their iPad as a textbook?


More than 50% of my usage on my iPad is used taking notes with Noteshelf. You'd need to invest in a stylus of course, but I love it. Takes a bit to get used to writing with a stylus, but it's worth it.


----------



## iShox

IPad 2nd gen white 16gb unlocked (going to use meteor, Irish company) .

I'll grab a pic next time I have a camera handy


----------



## RedStapler

Added! Welcome!


----------



## steelbom

You guys should check out N.O.V.A 3... the graphics are great and it looks pretty cool.


----------



## WC_EEND

will it work on the original iPad?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> will it work on the original iPad?


I think so but you'll want to check in iTunes. I had a look and it says it works on iPad, so I assume so, plus it works on the 3GS.


----------



## dark matter

New IPAD 32 GB Wi-fi Black on STM Grip case.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Got a iPad 3/new iPad for free a few days ago. Loving it so far. Does anyone have any free note taking and games recommendations? I'm a college student and things can get boring.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Got a iPad 3/new iPad for free a few days ago. Loving it so far. Does anyone have any free note taking and games recommendations? I'm a college student and things can get boring.


What games of games? Time killers or some good quality stuff?

Here's a few to check out:

1) N.O.V.A 3
2) Sky Gamblers: Air Supremacy
3) ShadowGun
4) Burnout: Crash
5) Infinity Blade 2
6) Starfront
7) Galaxy On Fire 2 HD
8) Modern Combat 3
9) Avadon HD
10) 9mm
11) ME Infiltrator
12) Order & Chaos (MMO)
13) Marvel Vs Capcom 2
14) Epoch
15) Adventures of Tin Tin

Some real top quality stuff there... I've not played 9mm or Tin Tin yet but they look pretty good. N.O.V.A 3, Air Supremacy, ShadowGun (which now has retina support), Crash, and Starfront are all great games, I'm a big fan of em.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Got a iPad 3/new iPad for free a few days ago. Loving it so far. Does anyone have any free note taking and games recommendations? I'm a college student and things can get boring.


Noteshelf is $0.99, but well worth it. And I'm not sure about Free games as I haven't been keeping up too much lately, but an app that I think you will find stupid useful is AppShopper. You can make a wish list of the apps that you want, and it will keep a tally and notify you when an app goes on sale/free.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Please excuse me if I'm just being totally stupid, but where is the sig link?


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakesuellentrop*
> 
> Please excuse me if I'm just being totally stupid, but where is the sig link?


Naw, not stupid at all, I just haven't made an "official" one. I asked a while back if anyone thought I should and got no responses so I didn't bother with it. I figure people can make their sig however they like, but if you prefer something specific, I can make it however y'all like. I certainly won't run around policing people's signature so.


----------



## Infinite Jest

If I were to throw my iPhone and my TouchPad into the bathtub and let them ionize, would a TouchPhone and an iPad precipitate out of the solution? Could I join the club then???


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> If I were to throw my iPhone and my TouchPad into the bathtub and let them ionize, would a TouchPhone and an iPad precipitate out of the solution?


Nope. But you'll have two expensive paperweights.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I got a DODOCase for my iPad btw. I like it very much, it was a tad expensive though









I'll take some pics later. I'm pending whether or not to get the dock and keyboard btw. It would make browsing forums a lot easier


----------



## JCG

It's been a year, but I have yet to buy any accessories for my iPad 2. Really want to buy a case with keyboard, but they're either too expensive or completely crap.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yeah, true that. The price is the major problem for me.

Btw guys, the OP looked a bit empty so I thought I'd do some quick (crappy) photoshopping and came up with this:



What do you guys think? I did this with Adobe Photoshop Touch btw.


----------



## RedStapler

8-0

Wow! Super nice! I assume since you said it's for the OP it's ok if I add it?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> 8-0
> Wow! Super nice! I assume since you said it's for the OP it's ok if I add it?


Yes, thanks


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yes, thanks


No no, thank YOU! Looks really great up there.


----------



## drufause

Any of you have the Ipad2.4? Apparently its the first apple chip at .32nm.


----------



## WC_EEND

iPad 2.4? Haven't heard of that before.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> iPad 2.4? Haven't heard of that before.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/5789/the-ipad-24-review-32nm-a5-tested


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yeah, true that. The price is the major problem for me.
> 
> Btw guys, the OP looked a bit empty so I thought I'd do some quick (crappy) photoshopping and came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I did this with Adobe Photoshop Touch btw.


Nice... looks good!


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5789/the-ipad-24-review-32nm-a5-tested


That's pretty cool. Certainly bodes well for the upcoming iPhone (which I assume will be getting a CPU upgrade) as well as next year's iPad. It's already pretty amazing that Apple was able to keep battery life on the iPad 3 pretty close to the iPad 2 while not making a _significant_ sacrifice in terms of weight and thickness. With the move to 32nm, hopefully, this would mean the next iPad would retain the excellent battery life while still managing to shed some weight.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> That's pretty cool. Certainly bodes well for the upcoming iPhone (which I assume will be getting a CPU upgrade) as well as next year's iPad. It's already pretty amazing that Apple was able to keep battery life on the iPad 3 pretty close to the iPad 2 while not making a _significant_ sacrifice in terms of weight and thickness. With the move to 32nm, hopefully, this would mean the next iPad would retain the excellent battery life while still managing to shed some weight.


It could be a lot better than that... the power draw on the iPad 3's display at 100% brightness is 7 watts vs the iPad 2's 2.7 watts, if they were able to use a display which requires a less powerful backlight (perhaps an IGZO display? I don't know if that would do it or not) we'd get a significant gain in battery life. On top of that, as you say, the move to 32nm will greatly aid the iPhone and iPad... there was a significant gain (+29%) in battery life when gaming on the iPad 2... so considering that the iPad 3 has four GPU's not two, it'd be even more. We should see PowerVR SGX600 series graphics in the next iPad, and a quad-core processor. (I expect the quad-core in the next iPhone too!)


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It could be a lot better than that... the power draw on the iPad 3's display at 100% brightness is 7 watts vs the iPad 2's 2.7 watts, if they were able to use a display which requires a less powerful backlight (perhaps an IGZO display? I don't know if that would do it or not) we'd get a significant gain in battery life. On top of that, as you say, the move to 32nm will greatly aid the iPhone and iPad... there was a significant gain (+29%) in battery life when gaming on the iPad 2... so considering that the iPad 3 has four GPU's not two, it'd be even more. We should see PowerVR SGX600 series graphics in the next iPad, and a quad-core processor. (I expect the quad-core in the next iPhone too!)


Actually, given Apple's history, I expect the new iPhone to get the A5X currently in the iPad. Truth be told though, they have bigger things to worry about with the new iPhone than what SoC to use. I think a bigger screen is in order (at least 4.3"). I mean, the 4S feels like a kids toy compared to my One X.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Actually, given Apple's history, I expect the new iPhone to get the A5X currently in the iPad. Truth be told though, they have bigger things to worry about with the new iPhone than what SoC to use. I think a bigger screen is in order (at least 4.3"). I mean, the 4S feels like a kids toy compared to my One X.


Some months prior to the release of the iPad 3 several references were found in the latest iOS 5 Beta for the A5X and the A6 which has a quad-core CPU. If they've had an A6 available back in January/February when the iPad 3 started production, or even earlier, then it should most definitely be ready for the iPhone 5 in the next few months -- hopefully at 32nm too.

We definitely won't see the A5X in the iPhone 5 as it was just a stepping stone to compensate for the massive resolution on the iPad 3 -- it doesn't really bring anything worthwhile to the iPhone. The A5 in the iPad 2 and iPhone 4S is already more powerful than the iPad 3's A5X when factoring in the native resolution of the devices, so giving the iPhone 5 a quad-core GPU wouldn't really make any sense without a resolution increase -- if they did bump it up to 1440x960 (twice the pixels of 960x640) then we might see an SGX543MP3 or a lower clocked SGX543MP4, but in the A6 not the A5X.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Actually, given Apple's history, I expect the new iPhone to get the A5X currently in the iPad. Truth be told though, they have bigger things to worry about with the new iPhone than what SoC to use. I think a bigger screen is in order (at least 4.3"). I mean, the 4S feels like a kids toy compared to my One X.


The A5X was a stopgap measure to handle the iPad 3's retina display (2048x1536). It's kinda useless on the iPhone which only has 960x640 resolution. Personally wouldn't like a 4" or bigger iPhone. I have a Galaxy S and it just feels too big for single-handed operation.


----------



## Amateur OCer

Add me for 2nd gen. 16 GB WIFI black


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amateur OCer*
> 
> Add me for 2nd gen. 16 GB WIFI black


Done! Welcome to the club! Did you get your iPad new or have you had it a while?


----------



## RedStapler

Just popping in to say I've been missing y'all.









Hope everyone is still loving their 'pads. I've stopped gushing, but I still have no complaints, really. It's the greatest 500 bucks I've ever spent.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Just popping in to say I've been missing y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is still loving their 'pads. I've stopped gushing, but I still have no complaints, really. It's the greatest 500 bucks I've ever spent.


Yeah me too


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Just popping in to say I've been missing y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is still loving their 'pads. I've stopped gushing, but I still have no complaints, really. It's the greatest 500 bucks I've ever spent.


Well, my original iPad is starting to show its age software-wise as it's struggling more and more with iOS5.1. I really do think the 256MB RAM is the culprit here as I have significant slowdown in some apps, others just downright crash randomly and some refuse to work alltogether unless I clear out all the apps out of the memory and reboot first (looking at you GTA3). I do still think it's one of the best purchases I ever made, and if the time eventually comes to replace it, it'd be either a Windows 8 tablet or another iPad.


----------



## RedStapler

I cast my straw-poll vote of no-confidence in Windows 8 Tablets as a viable future platform. I'd love to be proved wrong. Windows 8 appears to me, however, to be the next Windows ME, while Windows 7 may end up more like Windows XP with people clinging to it until well after it's not being officially supported.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Sorry to go offtopic in here but can any of you spare a few cpu and/or gpu cycles for the chimp challenge [email protected]?

OCN could really use your help in beating OCF


----------



## RedStapler

Welllllll.... I would.... I have what I believe to be a very stable 4.8 (48x100) on my 2600 absolute max at 73 deg under max heat stress test for 2 hours... but I haven't done a 12 or 24 hour P95 stability run. I think it would be potentially... inappropriate but if you think otherwise, you can let me know. Haven't pushed this thing at all.

I'd need some very explicit help with setup, and I'd only be able to run about 8 hours a day, TOPS. I'm building a very complex mod for Skyrim and the CK is twitchy enough as it is.

Edit: But I would do anything to help my friends at OCN.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks man, you're a star









You can also win prizes if you submit proof btw.

You can sign up here and view the details, rules and stats of the competition here.

Basically what you'll do is complete some work units on your hardware. And the faster you complete those units the more credit our team gets.

You should check out the sign up thread, it's explained how to setup the client and you can decide for yourself on what to fold and how long. Your 580 and i7 will do very well. The i7 gets a time penalty if you pause it for a long period so maybe you would be better of only using yoour 580.

Just remember to fill in the passkey, team name and team number correctly if you fold. Don't feel obliged to fold though, it's just that it would be a shame to leave that beastly rig out of the competition.

You can also ask around in the thread if you don't understand something or need help









Thanks again.

PS

This is also aimed at other people who are interested and read this









/thread hijack


----------



## RapboY

I have the iPad 2 16GB black Wi-Fi


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome RapboY! Added ya's.


----------



## just4funuk

Went from iPod touch 8GB to iPhone to Dell Streak for the larger screen size and finally decided I was using the Dell as a Tablet enough to actually warrant an iPad for the larger screen. Do prefer iOS over Android.

I Purchased a used iPad 1 16GB Wi-Fi please add me.


----------



## Kittencake

^_^ 2nd gen ipad black 16gig owner here , hope i qualify


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome Kittencake and just4funuk!


----------



## Citra

New iOS 5.1.1 Untethered jailbreak out.


----------



## Kittencake

I know what I'm doing tonight ^_^


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> New iOS 5.1.1 Untethered jailbreak out.


I might do this. But what are the benefits? I understand it somewhat for a phone, especially for unlocking to other providers, but what about an iPad?


----------



## Kittencake

cracked apps I think is really the only benefit for the ipad


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I might do this. But what are the benefits? I understand it somewhat for a phone, especially for unlocking to other providers, but what about an iPad?


The same things you would do for a phone. Themes, widgets, tweaks. All that stuff.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I might do this. But what are the benefits? I understand it somewhat for a phone, especially for unlocking to other providers, but what about an iPad?


Retinapad for iphone apps on the ipad is really good. Makes it crystal clear.


----------



## Kittencake

i like the android slide lock tweak


----------



## gordesky1

You can add me Ipad 3rd gen 32gb at&t 4g black . Just got mine today, And so far loving it!, And i have other tabs too, Galaxy tab 7in first gen, Toshiba thrive 16gb and a nook color first gen, And i have always like the stableness and snappy feel of i os devices. Oh and the app store which for me has better apps than the android store,


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Retinapad for iphone apps on the ipad is really good. Makes it crystal clear.


QFT


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Did anyone try out Contre Jour, really good puzzle game. some levels seriously kept me going


----------



## RedStapler

Added new member gordesky1.

Welcome!


----------



## xJavontax

Add me to the list. I just got an iPad 2nd Gen 16GB.


----------



## RedStapler

Added you a while back there, Javontax. Welcome to the club. It's pretty quiet around here. I suppose others may be experiencing some of the same thing we have: the device is now becoming a "how did I ever live without it" kinda thing. For me, I hardly play any games anymore, but it is an indescribably useful companion to my endeavors when working on the PC. I think it's even better than a second monitor.

I love my iPad, I use it every single day, and can't wait to see what Apple does next. Also,if you don't have it, you should check out the app called "Apps Gone Free" which is designed for the iPhone interface, but works fine on the iPad of course, and which shows a list of apps every day that are normally paid, and which for a limited time are offered free. It shows you right on the list if it's for the iPhone, iPad, or Universal. The other day I got a great Spanish Learning app which is normally ten bucks para nada. Es muy bueno!


----------



## Citra

Apparently they aren't bringing iOS 6 to the first gen iPad.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Apparently they aren't bringing iOS 6 to the first gen iPad.


Yeah... you kinda gotta expect that, really. There is a limit to what the hardware can do, and they are disincentivised to extend backward compatibility when they release a new product every six months.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Added you a while back there, Javontax. Welcome to the club. It's pretty quiet around here. I suppose others may be experiencing some of the same thing we have: the device is now becoming a "how did I ever live without it" kinda thing. For me, I hardly play any games anymore, but it is an indescribably useful companion to my endeavors when working on the PC. I think it's even better than a second monitor.
> I love my iPad, I use it every single day, and can't wait to see what Apple does next. Also,if you don't have it, you should check out the app called "Apps Gone Free" which is designed for the iPhone interface, but works fine on the iPad of course, and which shows a list of apps every day that are normally paid, and which for a limited time are offered free. It shows you right on the list if it's for the iPhone, iPad, or Universal. The other day I got a great Spanish Learning app which is normally ten bucks para nada. Es muy bueno!


Thanks for the welcome







and yeah thanks for the app suggestions. I'm still trying to find some good apps but not many of my friends have iPads so it's difficult to find some from word of mouth haha. I'll be sure to pick up that app you mentioned though, could save my wallet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Yeah... you kinda gotta expect that, really. There is a limit to what the hardware can do, and they are disincentivised to extend backward compatibility when they release a new product every six months.


Yep that's true. My second gen 8GB iPod Touch doesn't have iOS 5 because it's just too slow and can't handle it. A disappointment, but I don't really use it for anything other than music in the car now since I have an iPad.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Apparently they aren't bringing iOS 6 to the first gen iPad.


I can't say I'm surprised really, considering iOS5 put a relatively big strain on it already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Added you a while back there, Javontax. Welcome to the club. It's pretty quiet around here. I suppose others may be experiencing some of the same thing we have: the device is now becoming a "how did I ever live without it" kinda thing. For me, I hardly play any games anymore, but it is an indescribably useful companion to my endeavors when working on the PC. I think it's even better than a second monitor.
> I love my iPad, I use it every single day, and can't wait to see what Apple does next. Also,if you don't have it, you should check out the app called "Apps Gone Free" which is designed for the iPhone interface, but works fine on the iPad of course, and which shows a list of apps every day that are normally paid, and which for a limited time are offered free. It shows you right on the list if it's for the iPhone, iPad, or Universal.


I had that feeling after about 2 months of owning it. Now though, it's becoming more of a burden than anything else: it's laggy, apps crash for no reason at all and there is quite a lot of ghosting happening on the display (that is by far the most annoying though).

As for iOS6, I wonder what android features they are going to introduce this time (last year it was FOTA and the drag down notification bar)









And with regards to the free apps thing, I have a similar app called "Apshopper" which also notifies you when apps you want go on sale


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I can't say I'm surprised really, considering iOS5 put a relatively big strain on it already.
> I had that feeling after about 2 months of owning it. Now though, it's becoming more of a burden than anything else: it's laggy, apps crash for no reason at all and there is quite a lot of ghosting happening on the display (that is by far the most annoying though).
> As for iOS6, I wonder what android features they are going to introduce this time (last year it was FOTA and the drag down notification bar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with regards to the free apps thing, I have a similar app called "Apshopper" which also notifies you when apps you want go on sale


Interesting, what generation iPad do you have? I bought mine refurbished and I don't have any of these problems. Granted, it's only about a week old.

As for Android features, I'd love widgets, face unlock, and ICS multi-tasking. Those are features that make using my phone an absolute joy and having them on my iPad would be awesome.


----------



## WC_EEND

I have a 64GB wifi+3G first gen iPad.


----------



## Boyboyd

I only really have 1 problem with my 1st gen, that is that safari crashes sometimes. But not nearly as often as it used to ever since I updated to the latest ios a few months ago. I suppose it's unavoidable with such little ram.


----------



## WC_EEND

Apps I've had crash on me: Safari (try loading up techradar without crashing), MSN messenger, Youtube, Maps (very frequent), Infinite flight (once it has to load the gameplay), GTA3 (unless I clear all other apps first and reboot), Logo Quiz, Skyfire (when I try to watch a flash video of more than 360p in quality) and a couple of random others


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Apparently they aren't bringing iOS 6 to the first gen iPad.


I'm not so sure about that. I don't see why they'd drop support for the iPad 1 but not for the slower iPhone 3GS or iPhone 4, although the 4 does have twice the RAM.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm not so sure about that. I don't see why they'd drop support for the iPad 1 but not for the slower iPhone 3GS or iPhone 4, although the 4 does have twice the RAM.


The same reason they dropped it for the 2nd gen iPod. Because of the hardware. The hardware is what holds it back. The 3GS is next in line too; but I think the 4 is going to stick around for a while. It's still a relatively powerful phone.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> The same reason they dropped it for the 2nd gen iPod. Because of the hardware. The hardware is what holds it back. The 3GS is next in line too; but I think the 4 is going to stick around for a while. It's still a relatively powerful phone.


The difference is though that the 1st generation iPad is more powerful than the iPhone 4 and more so the 3GS.


----------



## Levesque

I have a iPad 64GB wifi + 3G 3rd gen, and 2 iPad 2nd gen for work (incredibly useful tool for my pharmacists).









I don't know how we were able to work without those before. Totally changing the way we work.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The difference is though that the 1st generation iPad is more powerful than the iPhone 4 and more so the 3GS.


I'm not sure that's entirely accurate... (sourced at wiki)

The iPad 2010 (1st Gen) had a 1GHz A4 chip, and 256MB ram (which surely must be a big part of the lag some users are experiencing)
The iPhone 3GS has an ARM Cortex 8 (833MHz downclocked to 600) and 256 MB Ram (less than the 1st gen iPad, BUT...)
The iPhone 4 has an A4 chip with 512 MB Ram (A definite improvement over the 1st Gen iPad with twice the ram supporting the same chip)

So while it does hold true that the 1st gen iPad has better processing and ram specs than does the iPhone 3GS, it's not quite as kitted as the iPhone 4.

That said, if steelbom is right that iOS6 is coming to the 3GS, it seems then that the decision not to bring it to the 1st gen iPad (if that is in fact the decision they are making) would be a marketing strategy more than a hardware limitation. But that's not much of a surprise either. Planned obsolescence may not be something they teach in business school, but pretty much every corporation has figured it out nonetheless. Most manufacturers PLAN for (and design) the obsolescence of their products. This drives future sales, and Apple is very good at milking this truth. I kinda like it.

Edit: also, welcome to Levesque!


----------



## lordj

lordj - iPad 2 16GB Wi-Fi only, White


----------



## RedStapler

Added lordj. Thanks, and welcome!


----------



## WC_EEND

We'll know in a few hours I guess, though I'm not holding my hopes up.

Edit: not sure what I'd replace my first gen iPad with though when it dies/becomes unusable. Might end up going android or Win8. Then again, I have a fair amount of money invested in the iOS platform already...
Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The difference is though that the 1st generation iPad is more powerful than the iPhone 4 and more so the 3GS.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's entirely accurate... (sourced at wiki)
> 
> The iPad 2010 (1st Gen) had a 1GHz A4 chip, and 256MB ram (which surely must be a big part of the lag some users are experiencing)
> The iPhone 3GS has an ARM Cortex 8 (833MHz downclocked to 600) and 256 MB Ram (less than the 1st gen iPad, BUT...)
> The iPhone 4 has an A4 chip with 512 MB Ram (A definite improvement over the 1st Gen iPad with twice the ram supporting the same chip)
> 
> So while it does hold true that the 1st gen iPad has better processing and ram specs than does the iPhone 3GS, it's not quite as kitted as the iPhone 4.
> 
> That said, if steelbom is right that iOS6 is coming to the 3GS, it seems then that the decision not to bring it to the 1st gen iPad (if that is in fact the decision they are making) would be a marketing strategy more than a hardware limitation. But that's not much of a surprise either. Planned obsolescence may not be something they teach in business school, but pretty much every corporation has figured it out nonetheless. Most manufacturers PLAN for (and design) the obsolescence of their products. This drives future sales, and Apple is very good at milking this truth. I kinda like it.
> 
> Edit: also, welcome to Levesque!
Click to expand...

The iPad 1 still has a 200MHz faster processor than the iPhone 4 which is substantial, but yes it doesn't make sense supporting the 3GS but not the iPad 1. We'll see soon enough though.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The iPad 1 still has a 200MHz faster processor than the iPhone 4 which is substantial, but yes it doesn't make sense supporting the 3GS but not the iPad 1. We'll see soon enough though.


Oh you're right. I missed the underclock on the iPhone. Well well well. Smelling more and more like an intentional move to get people out of 1's.

You know what I want? An old skool type of thing where basically, I pay monthly for service from Apple and the device is FREE. I say old skool because I'm thinking of those too-awesome retro phones that had the dial on the front, a five hundred mile long cord, and which came free from the phone company when I was a kid. Because of this, they also never broke. (Yes, kids, that's right. The phone company used to provide you with the device necessary to access their networks - for free! And if it ever broke, they simply brought you a new one!)

In this situation I'd pay Apple something along the lines of 60 to 90 a month (model dependent) for unlimited 3g data and a new iPad every year. They take back the old one and send a new one. Refurb the old one and sell those. Meanwhile, the monthly service fees are netting them more than the cost of the replacement device, and they would finally get me on a month to month payment, a notoriously difficult challenge.

But of course, this will never, ever happen, and everyone knows it.


----------



## lordj

Less than one hour to the WWDC keynote! Everything will be revealed then (well, not everything, but you know what I mean). So excited.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Less than one hour to the WWDC keynote! Everything will be revealed then (well, not everything, but you know what I mean). So excited.


What are your big hopes for reveals?


----------



## WC_EEND

from techradar:
Quote:


> The new iteration will come to: the iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPad 2, new iPad 3 and from the fourth generation iPod touch onwards.


How is it that the 3GS gets iOS6, whil the iPad 1 doesn't, or the 3rd gen iPod Touch (which has exactly the same hardware as the 3GS)?


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> from techradar:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The new iteration will come to: the iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPad 2, new iPad 3 and from the fourth generation iPod touch onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that the 3GS gets iOS6, whil the iPad 1 doesn't, or the 3rd gen iPod Touch (which has exactly the same hardware as the 3GS)?
Click to expand...

"Planned obsolescence."

Thank you, please come again. And again, and again, and again....


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> "Planned obsolescence."


I may be daft, but that just doesn't make sense in my eyes, the 3GS is older than the iPad 1 so you'd expect that to be obsolete first.
Still, if anything, it means I can now jailbreak without having to worry about updates and it also somewhat convinced me even more to go android/Windows 8 next time...


----------



## Degree

iPad 2 - Black 16GB WiFi

Do I need to post pics?


----------



## RedStapler

Well. Another way of looking at it is that there are likely more people to complain that they are locked into a plan on their 3gs, and likely far more of those devices in current use than there are 1st gen iPads.

Of course, it's hard to argue for any OTHER reason (than driving sales of new devices) for the decision to not port it to hardware that is ostensibly capable of running it better than some hardware they are putting it on. I know "planned obsolescence" may not make any sense in your eyes, but does THAT?

By what other rationale does Apple find cause to limit the continued support for a device that can run the new OS?


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> iPad 2 - Black 16GB WiFi
> Do I need to post pics?


At least twenty pics, one of which must include you, your cat, any dog, a shark and a ferrari testarossa, todays date spraypainted on the car in at least 12" tall letters, the correct latin spelling of "Romans Go Home" and a salted herring in the corner.

Don't forget to include your OCN username and of course, the iPad behind the wheel of the Ferrari, because everything looks better in a Ferrari.

/smartassery

Nah... that's good. I'll add you now.







Welcome!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> At least twenty pics, one of which must include you, your cat, any dog, a shark and a ferrari testarossa, todays date spraypainted on the car in at least 12" tall letters, the correct latin spelling of "Romans Go Home" and a salted herring in the corner.
> Don't forget to include your OCN username and of course, the iPad behind the wheel of the Ferrari, because everything looks better in a Ferrari.
> /smartassery
> Nah... that's good. I'll add you now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!


Haha alright awesome <3
Didn't feel like taking out my iPad 2 and take pictures of it


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> ... the correct latin spelling of "Romans Go Home" and a salted herring in the corner.


Hehe, this bit made me lol hard








edit: I'm surprised you didn't ask for a shrubery and a picture of a tree chopped down with a herring









Also, I'm jailbreaking now, since it's the end of the line now anyway for the iPad 1


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Hehe, this bit made me lol hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I'm surprised you didn't ask for a shrubery and a picture of a tree chopped down with a herring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm jailbreaking now, since it's the end of the line now anyway for the iPad 1


Haha! Victory is mine!


----------



## Citra

Can't wait til they release the modded iOS 6 for ipad 1.


----------



## Fultonloyn

iPad 3 16gb Black here!!! Couldn't be happier with this purchase....


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fultonloyn*
> 
> iPad 3 16gb Black here!!! Couldn't be happier with this purchase....


Added! Welcome!


----------



## Boyboyd

What's special about iOS6?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> What's special about iOS6?


.


----------



## Fultonloyn

I definitely have a 32gb...black Wi Fi only...I just didn't even realize I posted incorrectly. Woops. Long day...


----------



## pez

I have a feeling iOS 6 is going to do to the 3GS what iOS 4.x.x did to the iPhone 3G. One of the most depressing updates I've ever done.

Had a question for you guys:

Do any of you have Code 2 Go or Textastic? Kinda interested in these apps as I want to either get a better laptop, or continue to find reasons to get rid of the one I have.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Ipad 3 16GB White


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> What's special about iOS6?


Siri for iPad


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome m3t4lh34d!


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Siri for iPad


For the new iPad, which is why I'm mad at Apple. I don't know why they're advertising Siri as a flagship feature on their new devices if it's pretty much in an expensive open beta stage right now.


----------



## L D4WG

Add me to the most hated users of OCN club please!!!

White 64GB iPad WiFi + 4G "The New iPad"


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> What's special about iOS6?.


http://www.apple.com/au/ios/ios6/

Read for your self, im most excited about turn by turn navigation, shared photo streams and siri on my ipad.

But there are many minor updates that will be great also.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> For the new iPad, which is why I'm mad at Apple. I don't know why they're advertising Siri as a flagship feature on their new devices if it's pretty much in an expensive open beta stage right now.


Oh wow, I thought it was going to support the iPad 2 as well, omitting just the first gen iPad. Lame.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh wow, I thought it was going to support the iPad 2 as well, omitting just the first gen iPad. Lame.


Yeah. Apple can suck it. I hope Siri fails miserably because of their attempt at keeping it exclusive to the latest devices.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Yeah. Apple can suck it. I hope Siri fails miserably because of their attempt at keeping it exclusive to the latest devices.


Also because the iPad one doesn't get any updates, but the slower 3gs does.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Also because the iPad one doesn't get any updates, but the slower 3gs does.


They do that too? It's even worse than I thought. I wonder what their excuse is for all of this.

Also, does anyone here play Hero Academy? I'm looking for people to play with.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> Yeah. Apple can suck it. I hope Siri fails miserably because of their attempt at keeping it exclusive to the latest devices.


They're not obligated to do that. I mean they already give users two OS releases after what their smartphone initially launched with, and three in the case of the 3GS. What's so wrong about them spending what was it? $400 million? To buy Siri, and no doubt more to handle all the cloud processing, and then spend a year and a half working on it integrating it into the iPhone, and then keeping it exclusively for the 4S to promote it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Also because the iPad one doesn't get any updates, but the slower 3gs does.


Probably because it wouldn't run iOS 6 well.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> They're not obligated to do that. I mean they already give users two OS releases after what their smartphone initially launched with, and three in the case of the 3GS. What's so wrong about them spending what was it? $400 million? To buy Siri, and no doubt more to handle all the cloud processing, and then spend a year and a half working on it integrating it into the iPhone, and then keeping it exclusively for the 4S to promote it?
> Probably because it wouldn't run iOS 6 well.


All I'm saying is that Siri would no doubt be "better" if they opened it up to a wider range of devices and let more people use it. More data to use to enhance Siri, if that's how they improve it. They'd also make a bunch of their customers happier in the process.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> All I'm saying is that Siri would no doubt be "better" if they opened it up to a wider range of devices and let more people use it. More data to use to enhance Siri, if that's how they improve it. They'd also make a bunch of their customers happier in the process.


They'd definitely make their customers happy.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> All I'm saying is that Siri would no doubt be "better" if they opened it up to a wider range of devices and let more people use it. More data to use to enhance Siri, if that's how they improve it. They'd also make a bunch of their customers happier in the process.


Erm, the iphone 4 + 4S population combined accounts for well over 65% of iphone users. They're getting plenty of data.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> All I'm saying is that Siri would no doubt be "better" if they opened it up to a wider range of devices and let more people use it. More data to use to enhance Siri, if that's how they improve it. They'd also make a bunch of their customers happier in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, the iphone 4 + 4S population combined accounts for well over 65% of iphone users. They're getting plenty of data.
Click to expand...

The iPhone 4 doesn't have Siri. Just the 4S.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Erm, the iphone 4 + 4S population combined accounts for well over 65% of iphone users. They're getting plenty of data.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The iPhone 4 doesn't have Siri. Just the 4S.


What steelbom said. Remove the iP4 from that and I'm sure the number drops significantly.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax*
> 
> They do that too? It's even worse than I thought. I wonder what their excuse is for all of this.
> *Also, does anyone here play Hero Academy? I'm looking for people to play with.*


No, I do not play that game. Is it fun?

I just downloaded Squids and the sequel though since that one was half price.

Games to check out too are:

World Of Goo
Contre Jour
daWindci


----------



## RedStapler

Re: Apple's excuse - I am pretty sure Apple specifically refuses to explain or offer an excuse for basically anything and everything it does.

edit: in other words, the only excuse Apple has ever seemed to need is "We are Apple. Piss off." I love that about Apple.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Also because the iPad one doesn't get any updates, but the slower 3gs does.


In fairness to Apple, it's likely that the iPad's hardware just couldn't handle the iOS6 upgrade. 1st gen iPad owners have already complained about slowdowns with iOS5. While the iPad may have a faster CPU compared to the 3GS, it only has the same 256MB RAM. Given that the iPad has to power a 1024x768 display while the 3GS only has 480x320, well, you get the picture. As it is, I already get lock-ups and app crashes with Safari on my iPad 3 with the faster A5(X) CPU and 1GB RAM on image heavy sites or pages with complex javascript.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Re: Apple's excuse - I am pretty sure Apple specifically refuses to explain or offer an excuse for basically anything and everything it does.
> 
> edit: in other words, the only excuse Apple has ever seemed to need is "We are Apple. Piss off." I love that about Apple.


We are Apple. Lower your defences and surrender your mind. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.

What you said reminded me of the Borg lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> In fairness to Apple, it's likely that the iPad's hardware just couldn't handle the iOS6 upgrade. 1st gen iPad owners have already complained about slowdowns with iOS5. While the iPad may have a faster CPU compared to the 3GS, it only has the same 256MB RAM. Given that the iPad has to power a 1024x768 display while the 3GS only has 480x320, well, you get the picture. As it is, I already get lock-ups and app crashes with Safari on my iPad 3 with the faster A5(X) CPU and 1GB RAM on image heavy sites or pages with complex javascript.


An interesting thought though is that the iPod touch 4 has a similar resolution to the iPad 1 but the same amount of RAM too, and a slower CPU. It's true that the iPad 1 does have quite a few problems with crashing because of low memory, so I'm inclined to believe that's why it won't be getting the upgrade but I don't see why the iPod touch 4 will be getting it.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> We are Apple. Lower your defences and surrender your mind. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.
> What you said reminded me of the Borg lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting thought though is that the iPod touch 4 has a similar resolution to the iPad 1 but the same amount of RAM too, and a slower CPU. It's true that the iPad 1 does have quite a few problems with crashing because of low memory, so I'm inclined to believe that's why it won't be getting the upgrade but I don't see why the iPod touch 4 will be getting it.


I only think the Ipt4 is getting it since they didn't release a new one last year. They can't just discontinue it so quickly.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> I only think the Ipt4 is getting it since they didn't release a new one last year. They can't just discontinue it so quickly.


Mmm though I expect we'll see a new model launched alongside the iPhone 5 this year.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Mmm though I expect we'll see a new model launched alongside the iPhone 5 this year.


I'm curious as to what they will change.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Mmm though I expect we'll see a new model launched alongside the iPhone 5 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to what they will change.
Click to expand...

Well at this point I'm convinced that the iPhone 5 will have this much rumoured taller design, so I expect the iPod touch to follow suit. And hopefully it'll use the same SoC as the 5 as well. So this is my guess:

iPod touch 5 w/ a 4 inch 1136x640 *IPS* display and an 800MHz dual-core Cortex A9, higher clocked SGX543MP2 for the higher resolution, 512MB LPDDR2 RAM, and of course a better front and rear facing camera. What I'd like to see is it using a dual-core A15 or quad-core A9 and 1GB of RAM, and if the tech is available the PowerVR SGX 600 series graphics in place of the SGX543MP2.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> An interesting thought though is that the iPod touch 4 has a similar resolution to the iPad 1 but the same amount of RAM too, and a slower CPU. It's true that the iPad 1 does have quite a few problems with crashing because of low memory, so I'm inclined to believe that's why it won't be getting the upgrade but I don't see why the iPod touch 4 will be getting it.


The iPod Touch still has slightly lower resolution compared to the iPad (960x640 vs 1024x768 or around 28% less pixels). As it is, the iPod Touch is already a lot more prone to slowdowns/crashing compared to the iPhone 4 which has the same Apple A4 CPU underclocked to 800MHz but has 512MB RAM. Despite how "lightweight" iOS is in comparison to Android, the minimum on these things should really be:

iPod/iPhone retina: 512MB RAM
iPad: dual-core A9, 512MB-1GB RAM
iPad retina: quad-core A9/dual-core A15, 2-4GB RAM


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> The iPod Touch still has slightly lower resolution compared to the iPad (960x640 vs 1024x768 or around 28% less pixels). As it is, the iPod Touch is already a lot more prone to slowdowns/crashing compared to the iPhone 4 which has the same Apple A4 CPU underclocked to 800MHz but has 512MB RAM. Despite how "lightweight" iOS is in comparison to Android, the minimum on these things should really be:
> 
> iPod/iPhone retina: 512MB RAM
> iPad: dual-core A9, 512MB-1GB RAM
> iPad retina: quad-core A9/dual-core A15, 2-4GB RAM


Yep. I agree though I think 4GB of RAM is a little overkill lol.


----------



## pez

I think the one thing Apple will have in the bag this time is their great battery life while providing an LTE 4G conntection. I am personally excited for that. I love my GNex, but if you give me that speed, and then the battery life of an iPhone, I would drop the GNex in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chilly

Add me to that list







iPad 2 16GB with Wi-Fi only. I've owned it for just over a week now, having a lot of fun with it


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome to the club, Chilly!


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome to the club, Chilly!


Thank you, thank you!







Oh I forgot to mention, mines white


----------



## RedStapler

Woops... my bad! I guess I decided for you.









Cheers!


----------



## WC_EEND

iPad owners which jailbreak: I can recommend you get retinapad in the cydia store (it's like 2.49$ or something, if you haven't already) and works wonders when using iPhone only apps.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> iPad owners which jailbreak: I can recommend you get retinapad in the cydia store (it's like 2.49$ or something, if you haven't already) and works wonders when using iPhone only apps.


Though it doesn't work if you've got the iPad 3 I think.


----------



## rdr09

Anyone using the app instagram? Is it safe? Thanks.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Anyone using the app instagram? Is it safe? Thanks.


*chuckle* Instagram made huge news a few months back when they were acquired by Facebook for.... ONE BILLION DOLLARS..... *pinky in the corner of the mouth gesture*

It's an incredibly popular, very well known app, and as far as I know, safe as a bug in a rug.









Again, it's now owned by Facebook so you can decide whether Facebook apps are "safe." lulz...


----------



## squall325

iPad 2012 here


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Anyone using the app instagram? Is it safe? Thanks.


I have it on my One X, and it is completely safe.
I still remember that the whole iPhone hipster club threw a big fit about the fact that instagram was coming to android







(don't want to start a flamewar here though)


----------



## Mitchel

Hey, i got a brand new ipad 2 today, fresh out the box about 5 hours ago and still i hant been able to get it to work, iv followed almost EVERY thread on the site for help, iv been emailed 2 top links and followed them step by step, and still nothing, i spent an hour on the phone to apple support which proved insufficient, im running out of solutions here guys i just want to be able to sync my ipad with my computer, it worked when i synced it with my brothers computer but not mine, iv uninstalled itunes and all its components several times now and reinstalled them, no luck, restarted my computer and my ipad a few times -_-, somone try and help please anything would be a great help. "itunes was unable to load data class information from sync services".

if somone could please reply to me via inbox or email : [email protected] that would be great!.

(ps my ipad is a black 16gb wifi.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitchel*
> 
> Hey, i got a brand new ipad 2 today, fresh out the box about 5 hours ago and still i hant been able to get it to work, iv followed almost EVERY thread on the site for help, iv been emailed 2 top links and followed them step by step, and still nothing, i spent an hour on the phone to apple support which proved insufficient, im running out of solutions here guys i just want to be able to sync my ipad with my computer, it worked when i synced it with my brothers computer but not mine, iv uninstalled itunes and all its components several times now and reinstalled them, no luck, restarted my computer and my ipad a few times -_-, somone try and help please anything would be a great help. "itunes was unable to load data class information from sync services".
> if somone could please reply to me via inbox or email : [email protected] that would be great!.
> (ps my ipad is a black 16gb wifi.


Did you try this:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2690

or this:

http://www.knowthenetwork.com/2011/09/overcoming-itunes-sync-issues-in-windows-7/

I never had that issues so I'm sorry if I'm not that much of an help


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome Mitchel. Feel free to ask questions. Would be nice to see more activity here again!


----------



## Mitchel

hey, thanks for the welcome







, and also iv already tried both those links but thanks anyway!, iv spent about 6 hours on the phone to apple now trying to find a solution, im waiting back from there engineering center -.-


----------



## phillyd

In with a 2nd gen 16GBb black wifi

Any app suggestions? I want tapatalk but I don't wanna pay, and I can't jailbreak


----------



## RedStapler

welcome!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> In with a 2nd gen 16GBb black wifi
> Any app suggestions? I want tapatalk but I don't wanna pay, and I can't jailbreak


Welcome! And you're not missing out on much. OCN's move to Huddler messed up Tapatalk access a lot. No PM, goes to last post instead of first unread, buggy quote format (post number and such), buggy multi-quote and much more.


----------



## phillyd

Any other app suggestions? Any free shooters?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any other app suggestions? Any free shooters?


Free apps, not so sure search around in the App Store I guess.

Good games:

World of Goo (puzzle)
Contre Jour (puzzle)
Squids, Squids WW (RPG, arcade)
Osmos


----------



## Ben the OCer

Google Chrome is a must download app in my opinion. The scrolling can be a little jerky but it doesn't have low tab limit like Safari does (limited to 9 tabs). The free version of Minecraft is pretty cool.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Google Chrome is a must download app in my opinion. The scrolling can be a little jerky but it doesn't have low tab limit like Safari does (limited to 9 tabs). The free version of Minecraft is pretty cool.


Got chrome early lol. Gonna get mc. Thanks


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Google Chrome is a must download app in my opinion. The scrolling can be a little jerky but it doesn't have low tab limit like Safari does (limited to 9 tabs). The free version of Minecraft is pretty cool.


I think I have to agree here. The other thing I love about the chrome app is being able to instantly access the open tabs from my PC on my iPad. That's too convenient.

I also find the Chase Bank app to be useful (as I have a Chase account). I like Flipboard and Techwire for news. I use Wunderlist for lists. I really like the Constellation app for controlling my XBMC. I'm in Seattle and the One Bus Away app is indispensible. Clear Vision is a GREAT sniper shooter. Lots of violence. Very simple but great.







My partner has Adobe Photoshop Touch and is in love with it.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Google Chrome is a must download app in my opinion. The scrolling can be a little jerky but it doesn't have low tab limit like Safari does (limited to 9 tabs).


Amen! Chrome is now my only browser on Windows, OS X, Linux, iOS and Android. The sync everything option just makes life miles easier.


----------



## WC_EEND

Chrome also runs way better on my first gen iPad than Safari does (ie: doesn't crash as much). The syncing is very useful too, the only real downside is that you cannot set it as the default browser (though that's a limitation put in place by Apple) and that you can't use extensions like adblock (yet).


----------



## 179232

After owning my iPad for around a week now, I can say that it blows away every Android tablet I have owned so far (Nexus 7, Acer Iconia Tab). At first I thought the lack of a file system would be very hard to deal with. However, after downloading DiskAid (got it for free since I have a university e-mail address) I no longer need to use iTunes to get things onto my iPad. Also, I actually prefer the file system of the iPad now, thanks to DiskAid and FileApp.

Also, you get $50 of App Store credit for free if you are a University student who just purchased an iPad. That's fantastic. You can purchase QuickOffice for $20 to edit documents, FileApp for $5, and still have enough to buy some books or other things.

Also, I really don't care that I can't connect my PS3 controller to my tablet, or output video from my device. I have a Galaxy S3 for that. The iPad is amazing for media consumption. Also, I can type very fast with the on screen keyboard.

I'm very glad I didn't purchase the TF700T. I had an iPhone and I hated it. I still hate iOS for phones, it is obsolete IMO. However, I believe it far surpasses Android tablets for my needs. Android is still the dominant phone OS though. I love my Galaxy S3.

Before I purchased my iPad I thought it was a simple product made for idiots who don't want anything complicated in their lives. Now that I own it, I can easily say I was wrong. Some things still require a learning curve, and I feel like I still haven't gotten the hang of everything.

Can't wait to take this bad boy to college and start using it in class!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> After owning my iPad for around a week now, I can say that it blows away every Android tablet I have owned so far (Nexus 7, Acer Iconia Tab). At first I thought the lack of a file system would be very hard to deal with. However, after downloading DiskAid (got it for free since I have a university e-mail address) I no longer need to use iTunes to get things onto my iPad. Also, I actually prefer the file system of the iPad now, thanks to DiskAid and FileApp.
> 
> Also, you get $50 of App Store credit for free if you are a University student who just purchased an iPad. That's fantastic. You can purchase QuickOffice for $20 to edit documents, FileApp for $5, and still have enough to buy some books or other things.
> 
> Also, I really don't care that I can't connect my PS3 controller to my tablet, or output video from my device. I have a Galaxy S3 for that. The iPad is amazing for media consumption. Also, I can type very fast with the on screen keyboard.
> 
> I'm very glad I didn't purchase the TF700T. I had an iPhone and I hated it. I still hate iOS for phones, it is obsolete IMO. However, I believe it far surpasses Android tablets for my needs. Android is still the dominant phone OS though. I love my Galaxy S3.
> 
> Before I purchased my iPad I thought it was a simple product made for idiots who don't want anything complicated in their lives. Now that I own it, I can easily say I was wrong. Some things still require a learning curve, and I feel like I still haven't gotten the hang of everything.
> 
> Can't wait to take this bad boy to college and start using it in class!


I thought I'd point out that you can output video from an iPad, with the appropriate cables. You can mirror the screen to a TV too.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## WC_EEND

Hehe, I also have a folder named "useless" on mine (contains iTunes store, Safari and other stuff )









edit: one thing I really, really hate about iOS is that you can't change the default browser. I hate how it always opens up safari when you tap on a link in, say an email. I stopped using Safari ever since Chrome came along.


----------



## phillyd

I moved to dolphin soon after I got chrome. It's really efficient, has a nice gestures feature and handles java scripts better than chrome and safari

Anyone know how to get free legal iTunes $?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Hehe, I also have a folder named "useless" on mine (contains iTunes store, Safari and other stuff )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: one thing I really, really hate about iOS is that you can't change the default browser. I hate how it always opens up safari when you tap on a link in, say an email. I stopped using Safari ever since Chrome came along.


I still use safari. Chrome is pretty slow on my 3rd gen. Latencies are somewhat longer and it lags while scrolling.

Haven't tried dolphin yet, but I have no problems with safari.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I still use safari. Chrome is pretty slow on my 3rd gen. Latencies are somewhat longer and it lags while scrolling.
> Haven't tried dolphin yet, but I have no problems with safari.


Chrome sync with my PC is quite useful, and on my first gen iPad, Chrome doesn't crash anywhere near as much as Safari does. Speed-wise they are more or less the same.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> After owning my iPad for around a week now, I can say that it blows away every Android tablet I have owned so far (Nexus 7, Acer Iconia Tab). At first I thought the lack of a file system would be very hard to deal with. However, after downloading DiskAid (got it for free since I have a university e-mail address) I no longer need to use iTunes to get things onto my iPad. Also, I actually prefer the file system of the iPad now, thanks to DiskAid and FileApp.
> Also, you get $50 of App Store credit for free if you are a University student who just purchased an iPad. That's fantastic. You can purchase QuickOffice for $20 to edit documents, FileApp for $5, and still have enough to buy some books or other things.
> Also, I really don't care that I can't connect my PS3 controller to my tablet, or output video from my device. I have a Galaxy S3 for that. The iPad is amazing for media consumption. Also, I can type very fast with the on screen keyboard.
> I'm very glad I didn't purchase the TF700T. I had an iPhone and I hated it. I still hate iOS for phones, it is obsolete IMO. However, I believe it far surpasses Android tablets for my needs. Android is still the dominant phone OS though. I love my Galaxy S3.
> Before I purchased my iPad I thought it was a simple product made for idiots who don't want anything complicated in their lives. Now that I own it, I can easily say I was wrong. Some things still require a learning curve, and I feel like I still haven't gotten the hang of everything.
> Can't wait to take this bad boy to college and start using it in class!


Cool, it's good to get your hand in the proverbial tablet cookie jar and try out a variety of them. My first tablet was an Asus Transformer TF101. It was a cool tablet but they couldn't seem to release a firmware that actually fixed the battery drain issue in sleep. They finally got a firmware that fixed the issue a month or two before I sold it. The iPad blew me away as well. The thing is just so stable and enjoyable to use. Android is getting a lot better but hasn't quite matched the user experience in iOS on the Retina iPad. I'll have to give DiskAid and some of the other apps you mentioned a try. I want to get a Nexus 7 to play with but I might wait and see how the Windows 8 tablets turn out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I moved to dolphin soon after I got chrome. It's really efficient, has a nice gestures feature and handles java scripts better than chrome and safari
> *Anyone know how to get free legal iTunes $?*


LOL, what. There are sales sometimes like Walmart had a $100 gift card for $80 recently: link. I've gotten $50 egift cards from BestBuy.com when they had them on sale for $40 before. Then like ComradeNF mentioned students can get free App Store gift cards for buying Apple products. I've never seen iTunes money given away for free beside in the freebie section on here.


----------



## Leo-king95

Count me in! New iPad, wifi 64gb in white, had it for about a month and it is my little baby!


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome, Leo-king95! GZ on the New iPad!

Hey Blademaster, you still watching this thread? I think we're going to want a new graphic for when the iPad Mini comes out, yeah? Feel like updating the one you made?


----------



## Leo-king95

Thank you! And is the iPad mini actually going to exist? I've heard rumours of it, but was unsure whether they were true, I thought it would be just like the step from iPad 2-3 just have more power and better resolution screen. Unless they are being brought out in conjunction with one another. Personally I don't like the idea of iPad mini, one of the things that attracted to me to the iPad, and put me off other tablets was the size of them, most of them, for example the blackberry play book are much smaller in comparison! That's just my view though.


----------



## RedStapler

http://globalgrind.com/style/apple-ipad-mini-set-be-released-october-details

Grain of salt, I suppose, but it does seem to be relatively confirmed.


----------



## Leo-king95

Ooer, well is it something you're happy to see?


----------



## RedStapler

Not... much, no. I mean, I don't look forward to it myself. I am of the opinion that the screen size matters so much that the 7" screen would be a total disappointment to use. It's too big to fit in my pocket and too small to be satisfying. If I can't see the majority of an 8 1/2 x 11 page of text as crisply and clearly as I can on paper, then the device sort of fails for me. But that's just me.

I'm not convinced the product will fail or won't sell. Rather, I think Apple could package cat poop on a spoon and you'd have people lined up with bibs on. However, I also believe they don't design poopy products, which is why people are so fanatical about their products. It's also why Samsung didn't think to themselves "Hmm, how can we do better than they're doing?" but instead said "How can we copy what they're doing?" Basically, I think Apple will capture a different market - different folks, different strokes kinda thing. The iPad mini will be great for some people and will ultimately add to the move into the post-pc era. (Oh dear gods did I actually say that??)

I guess my point is I don't have anything BAD to say about the mini. I think it'll be great! But I won't get one.

Hmmm... I sense there could be a mutiny a'brewin' now...


----------



## Leo-king95

You pretty much just summed up my feelings on it to be honest! And I like the literally quip at the expense of Samsung







but I guess they are trying to fit in to the market that android and blackberry are fitting into with their smaller tablets to just broaden their control over the market. But, after all apples's previous successes, no doubt it will still be a brilliant product, even if it is something some of us aren't looking for!


----------



## alexmaia_br

Count me in.
Got the new ipad, 64gb, 4g.

Main reason: learn japanese, but I've been using it for so much more.

Loving the device... my netbook is just a downloading, hdtv media box now.

64gb might've been overkill, since I don't much care about music and don't use it to watch movies or whatever... but hey, it's better to have spare space than a lack of...

Cheers!


----------



## phillyd

yeah being limited by 16GB sucks


----------



## alexmaia_br

Also, is there an Adblock extension or something for safari? Or are the settings options good enough?

I really don't care about installing other browsers (I just hate multiple softwares installed), so I am not looking for advices about other programs.

If anyone can help me to optimize the safari browser, I'll be very glad.

Thanks!


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome alexmaia_br!

It'll be fun to see if anyone here gets one of the mini's and what the feedback is.









edit: I don't think there is an ad blocker. You may not want to install a bunch of stuff, but I HIGHLY recommend the chrome browser app. It's well worth the expense (which is ZERO!). And addons like that will be coming soon. Safari isn't planning to implement addons I don't think. Plus, the integration between all chrome browsers is priceless. And with 64GB, you've got plenty of room to work.


----------



## WC_EEND

You can install an adblock extension (which allows you to select which apps you want to block ads for) if you jailbreak via Cydia though.


----------



## phillyd

I would recommend dolphin he as the browser


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome, Leo-king95! GZ on the New iPad!
> Hey Blademaster, you still watching this thread? I think we're going to want a new graphic for when the iPad Mini comes out, yeah? Feel like updating the one you made?


Sure, PM me if you need a new banner


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah being limited by 16GB sucks


Indeed. I've got just a few hundred megabytes free.
Would've loved to get the 32GB but didn't have enough cash at the time ..


----------



## TheBlademaster01

What do you guys use all that space for?

I've got 4GB of music and still have like 5.4GB left?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What do you guys use all that space for?
> I've got 4GB of music and still have like 5.4GB left?


Pronz


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Cool, it's good to get your hand in the proverbial tablet cookie jar and try out a variety of them. My first tablet was an Asus Transformer TF101. It was a cool tablet but they couldn't seem to release a firmware that actually fixed the battery drain issue in sleep. They finally got a firmware that fixed the issue a month or two before I sold it. The iPad blew me away as well. The thing is just so stable and enjoyable to use. Android is getting a lot better but hasn't quite matched the user experience in iOS on the Retina iPad. I'll have to give DiskAid and some of the other apps you mentioned a try. I want to get a Nexus 7 to play with but I might wait and see how the Windows 8 tablets turn out.


Yeah, I had a TF101 tablet before, it was not as great as it could of been, even after the ICS update, so I eventually sold it.

While I have a LTE 32GB iPad now, I'm also waiting on Win8 tablets.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What do you guys use all that space for?
> I've got 4GB of music and still have like 5.4GB left?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What do you guys use all that space for?
> 
> I've got 4GB of music and still have like 5.4GB left?


Games are probably the biggest storage eater for me. Just one quality Retina enabled game can take 1GB+ of space (Infinity Blade 2 = 1.2GB and Real Racing 2 HD = 1.1GB). I have music on mine but I don't play music much and it's only a 1.9GB library. I currently have 8.6GB used and 4.7GB available on my iPad 3 16GB.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Ah, I uninstall games immediately if I don't play them much anymore. I do have 6 or 7 retina games installed but those aren't as big (300-400MB at most)


----------



## WC_EEND

Mine is mostly filled with movies and series in VLC (non-HD though as it cannot handle HD). And quite a few games too. Lately I've noticed a fair bit of ghosting on my iPad's display. Anyone else (especially first gen iPad owners) have this?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## alexmaia_br

Just checked. I installed everything I need... And i am still under 9g.
Guess I don't have to worry, that's good.

I do think having a movie or two downloaded for airport emergencies wouldn't hurt, though.

What's a good video player for the iPad?


----------



## WC_EEND

VLC was excellent and free ... until Apple pulled it. No idea what other video playing apps are out there that support the most common file formats though.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> VLC was excellent and free ... until Apple pulled it. No idea what other video playing apps are out there that support the most common file formats though.


Not sure if you know this or not but it had to be pulled because of copyright or something like that. Apparently some of the guys who worked on VLC (not the app) didn't want it there... poorly worded because I barely remember about it


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Not sure if you know this or not but it had to be pulled because of copyright or something like that. Apparently some of the guys who worked on VLC (not the app) didn't want it there... poorly worded because I barely remember about it


Ah okay, thanks for pointing that out to me. I assumed it got pulled by Apple themselves, and now that you mention it, I vaguely remember something along those lines.








I still think it's a shame it got pulled though as it makes loading videos onto my iPad so much easier (ie: no need to convert them to a file format supported by Apple anymore)

edit: still, at least iTunes allows you to keep apps even if they got pulled for one reason or another


----------



## Boyboyd

My ipad one is really showing it's age now. I might try and roll back to version 3 of iOS. I honestly felt like that was the best. Sure there might have been some great improvements between 3 and 5, but none that i use.


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ Same here, I'll wait until I see what MS' Surface brings to the table to decide how to upgrade though.


----------



## Boyboyd

I use my ipad nearly every day, but only for incredibly specific things. Browsing the internet at home, and watching TV in bed at night. I don't know if I'd use a tablet more if i had a 7" model. My friend just got a nexus 7 but the lack of 3g is a bit of a deterrent for me.


----------



## WC_EEND

My main issue is apps crashing, like when I'm watching online videos (wether through the youtube app or in the browser) and get, say an email notification, my app playing the video just crashes. Most games require me to clear all the apps from memory and reboot before working properly (ie: not crashing after 5 mins), and now that I've figured out how to use my PS3 controller on my phone, my iPad sees a lot less gaming (except for games that don't support ICS yet, I'm looking at you EA







).

I agree the fact that the NExus 7 and Surface don't have 3G is a bit of a deterrent though.


----------



## Z Overlord

I want an iPad for school, good idea?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I want an iPad for school, good idea?


If you don't have a laptop, buy one over an iPad first. If you have a laptop but use a lot of electronic media in your classes (i.e. E-textbooks), an iPad and tablets in general can be a nice addition. I'm using pdf e-textbooks in three of my courses this semester and even my beat-up HP TouchPad has been great as a textbook reader. If Windows 8 slates weren't around the corner and my current laptop wasn't 5 years old, I'd probably jump onto the iPad bandwagon within the next 6 months (it seems like a lot of my professors have  ).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> I want an iPad for school, good idea?


My whole high school got em and it's nice since all kinds of materials are available but I would get a laptop if the whole school didn't have them


----------



## WC_EEND

Over here there was quite a bit of controversy because a high school wanted to make iPads mandatory. The main cause for controversy though was the fact that it had to be an iPad 3 (ie: those with an iPad 1 or 2 basically had to buy a new one), the teachers got them for free and the fact that they had no real plan how to avoid the students also using them to cheat on tests.


----------



## phillyd

We just put them away and the school leased iPad 2's


----------



## TheBlademaster01

But why would you need iPads for High school. I didn't even need my laptop in the last year. Sure it's a cool gadget but a little unnecessary at that point IMO.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> But why would you need iPads for High school. I didn't even need my laptop in the last year. Sure it's a cool gadget but a little unnecessary at that point IMO.


I agree, the argument they make is that it will replace all textbooks, which will significantly reduce the weight of the high school students' backpack (which is a fair point if I'm honest). I think prestige also has something to do with it, since it's a Catholic school (which in Belgium is usually attended by snobs).


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I agree, the argument they make is that it will replace all textbooks, which will significantly reduce the weight of the high school students' backpack (which is a fair point if I'm honest). I think prestige also has something to do with it, since it's a Catholic school (which in Belgium is usually attended by snobs).


Well then they have to release Dutch e-books on all high school levels. I mean even I've got difficulties finding readers on differential equations on sophomore EE level. It's easy to get freshman level readers on Calculus though. Outside of the ones provided by my own university.

On the other side of the border here the Catholic schools usually have a poor budget so school trips are not very common. The best schools are gymnasia but I don't see those switching to tablets soon. IMO iPads are not a durable solution for that intention. It's a nice device for personal use but inadequate and horribly overpriced solely for textbook purpose.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> But why would you need iPads for High school. I didn't even need my laptop in the last year. Sure it's a cool gadget but a little unnecessary at that point IMO.


It's only useful if you restrict internet use while in class. Otherwise it's just a facebook machine.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> It's only useful if you restrict internet use while in class. Otherwise it's just a facebook machine.


Oh, that's also a problem. I didn't think of that, but you need to expect that with the majority of the teens


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh, that's also a problem. I didn't think of that, but you need to expect that with the majority of the teens


not only that, it's basically a cheat sheet too as (from what I've heard) they'll be required to make tests on it as well.


----------



## phillyd

My school has a web filter and the Facebook, youtube and twitter apps disabled while In school. I was skeptical too but it's working well


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My school has a web filter and the Facebook, youtube and twitter apps disabled while In school. I was skeptical too but it's working well


Yeah well, over here they haven't really thought that far ahead. All classrooms in said school will get wifi, but wether FB, YT, Twitter and wikipedia will be blocked is anyone's guess


----------



## phillyd

wikipedia isnt blocked but if you use wikipedia as a source on a paper its like an automatic 50% off your grade.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My school has a web filter and the Facebook, youtube and twitter apps disabled while In school. I was skeptical too but it's working well


With mobile data, that's pretty much useless.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My school has a web filter and the Facebook, youtube and twitter apps disabled while In school. I was skeptical too but it's working well
> 
> 
> 
> With mobile data, that's pretty much useless.
Click to expand...

Not all iPads are 3G or 4g


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wikipedia isnt blocked but if you use wikipedia as a source on a paper its like an automatic 50% off your grade.


In the US maybe, but that's not the case over here.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wikipedia isnt blocked but if you use wikipedia as a source on a paper its like an automatic 50% off your grade.


Yeah it's the same here, wikipedia isn't a source. However most well-written wikipedia articles cite sources, so you just use the source's source.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wikipedia isnt blocked but if you use wikipedia as a source on a paper its like an automatic 50% off your grade.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's the same here, wikipedia isn't a source. However most well-written wikipedia articles cite sources, so you just use the source's source.
Click to expand...

My teacher says we can't use any .com url's. We have to use .gov, .org or .edu


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My teacher says we can't use any .com url's. We have to use .gov, .org or .edu


Well THERE'S a senseless and arbitrary dividing line.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My teacher says we can't use any .com url's. We have to use .gov, .org or .edu


Does he/she realise wikipedia has a .org url?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Well THERE'S a senseless and arbitrary dividing line.


this really.


----------



## phillyd

I agree with both of those but I refer to my previous statement that Wikipedia is never allowed


----------



## WC_EEND

For those of you that are jailbroken, I can wholeheartedly recommend the Browser chooser extension (available through Cydia for free) which allows you to set the default browser to something that isn't Safari (Chrome in my case).


----------



## Z Overlord

So what things iPad related do you think will be unveiled on the 12th? Perhaps a newer revision of the third gen iPad to have the newer connecter and maybe better battery life somehow?

yes yes I know there will be some dumb mini iPad revealed


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*
> 
> So what things iPad related do you think will be unveiled on the 12th? Perhaps a newer revision of the third gen iPad to have the newer connecter and maybe better battery life somehow?
> 
> yes yes I know there will be some dumb mini iPad revealed


This is what I think for the iPhone 5:

4 inch 1136x640 resolution IPS IGZO display
32nm A6 w/ a quad-core Cortex A9, 1GB RAM and the SGX543MP2 w/ +20% clock speed.
Substantial battery life improvements (from the IGZO display and 32nm SoC), improved front and rear facing camera, and 4G LTE.

I suspect the iPod touch 5 will have the same display and a 32nm A5 SoC, an improved front and rear facing camera and of course battery life improvements from the IGZO display and the 32nm SoC.

I think the iPad 3 will be updated with a 32nm A5X SoC and an IGZO display, and I expect the iPad Mini to have a 1024x768 resolution IPS IGZO display, and a 32nm A5 SoC.

All four of these should have the new dock connector as well.


----------



## Kavster12

Add me to the crew! iPad 3 32GB.
Must say that the only things I do on it as of now consist of browsing the web, Skype and Temple run!


----------



## duox

I have an iPad 2 16 gb, I hate it but I am to cheap to buy a different tablet.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I have an iPad 2 16 gb, I hate it but I am to cheap to buy a different tablet.


Perhaps iOS 6 will change that, but if not why not sell and buy a Nexus 7? You'll probably get a little money back too.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I have an iPad 2 16 gb, I hate it but I am to cheap to buy a different tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps iOS 6 will change that, but if not why not sell and buy a Nexus 7? You'll probably get a little money back too.
Click to expand...

Or one of the newfangled Kindle Fire HDs.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome to new members!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Perhaps iOS 6 will change that, but if not why not sell and buy a Nexus 7? You'll probably get a little money back too.


Blasphemer!


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Or one of the newfangled Kindle Fire HDs.


And this is actually what I would consider if I were in that position...


----------



## Z Overlord

2 days left

and 4 days till Black Mesa

and like a week left till Borderlands 2

so much stuff


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Perhaps iOS 6 will change that, but if not why not sell and buy a Nexus 7? You'll probably get a little money back too.


Cause I just use tablets for web browsing ATM and anything will do for that. My gripes with apples build quality and customer service will not be settled by a new iOS . But these are personal opinion issues so do not let my opinions deter your purchase other ppl reading this thread.


----------



## Z Overlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> My gripes *with apples build quality* and customer service will not be settled by a new iOS .


then no tablet in the world will satisfy you


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Or one of the newfangled Kindle Fire HDs.


Perhaps, but I think stock Android is best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome to new members!
> Blasphemer!


Haha, it's a really solid device though -- great hardware and design, I'm not a fan of Android though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Cause I just use tablets for web browsing ATM and anything will do for that. My gripes with apples build quality and customer service will not be settled by a new iOS . But these are personal opinion issues so do not let my opinions deter your purchase other ppl reading this thread.


What's wrong with its build quality? Or the customer service? Generally speaking Apple is the top dog in regard to those two things.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Perhaps, but I think stock Android is best.
> Haha, it's a really solid device though -- great hardware and design, I'm not a fan of Android though.
> What's wrong with its build quality? Or the customer service? Generally speaking Apple is the top dog in regard to those two things.


Basically my Ipad fell the distance of 2 vhs tapes onto a padded carpeted floor and it dented near the volume button forcing the volume button to stay on until I jailbroke it to deactivate the button. 2 vhs tapes is not high enough of a distance to ruin an electronic,. I mean if i cracked teh screen it would be one thing, but that flimsy metal backing is far more fragile than any plastic electronic I own. The two times I have called customer support they were not polite to me and therefore I am not a fan of their customer service. However the apple store people are amazingly nice and helpful, so I guess I cannot comlain to much , I just have to leave the house instead of calling them haha.

Edit: keep in mind these are my opinions , I am not saying I am the authority on build quality, just saying I personally was not satisfied. And to the other guy that said I would not be satisfied, I could list several tablets with a build style that would satisfy me because I actually prefer plastic shells.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Basically my Ipad fell the distance of 2 vhs tapes onto a padded carpeted floor and it dented near the volume button forcing the volume button to stay on until I jailbroke it to deactivate the button. 2 vhs tapes is not high enough of a distance to ruin an electronic,. I mean if i cracked teh screen it would be one thing, but that flimsy metal backing is far more fragile than any plastic electronic I own. .


A friend of mine has had the exact same thing happen with his iPad 2 actually and he had to jailbreak to deactivate it as well, so you're not alone with that issue if that helps.


----------



## jcrew3002

add me to the list, I have The New Ipad 16GB WiFi white

Do I need to post a picture for proof?


----------



## Infinite Jest

You could just go with the annoying Tapatalk signature. :thumbup:

Edit: For some reason I keep lurking in thread even though I don't own an iPad... I think I need some help.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> You could just go with the annoying Tapatalk signature. :thumbup:
> Edit: For some reason I keep lurking in thread even though I don't own an iPad... I think I need some help.










You're welcome here anyway.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> add me to the list, I have The New Ipad 16GB WiFi white
> Do I need to post a picture for proof?










Heck no.







Welcome!

@Everyone:

Recently, Jeff Bezos said of tablet devices "These things just aren't very useful without 4G" or something to that effect, saying basically that you gotta have mobile internet on a tablet for it to be useful.

Personally, I find that to be true, but not out of necessity. Far more often than not, it seems to me that every app just loves to demand internet access whether it's REALLY necessary to play the game, read content or otherwise function. It just seems like devs aren't really putting any effort into an offline mode for apps.

Thoughts?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> @Everyone:
> Recently, Jeff Bezos said of tablet devices "These things just aren't very useful without 4G"
> Thoughts?


3G, I can agree with, but not everywhere in the world has 4G yet. I see his point though, and I couldn't imagine not using my 3G smartphone anymore. Especially with the cheap data roaming tariffs I have


----------



## RedStapler

And I may have the quote wrong, I'm not sure he meant 4G vs 3G but my takeaway was more that he meant tablets aren't really useful with ONLY wifi.


----------



## WC_EEND

Well yeah, I more or less understood it that way as well, it's just that I know a few people who think US has 4G => every other country in the world has 4G (which is obviously not true).


----------



## Leo-king95

Hey guys, need some help, I have a apple smart cover for my iPad 3, and I'm looking for a bit more protection for the back of it. Anyone know of any covers that are compatible with the front apple smart cover? Thanks.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo-king95*
> 
> Hey guys, need some help, I have a apple smart cover for my iPad 3, and I'm looking for a bit more protection for the back of it. Anyone know of any covers that are compatible with the front apple smart cover? Thanks.


I bought this cheap plexi clear hard back case to go with my smart cover ( I think it was a knockoff, but it works fine). Got them both from ebay for like less than $10.

Similar to this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Crystal-Hard-Back-Case-Work-with-Smart-Cover-For-iPad-2-The-New-iPad-3rd-/330730936374?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d01199836


----------



## JCG

I've got the exact same back cover, only cost me £5 and it does it's job really well!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

So iOS 6 will be available from 17:00PM GMT again I take it?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

After installing for 45 minutes I'm finally in iOS 6. It's a lot more responsive and my geekbench score went up by 50 points. Don't notice a lot more functionality but it's definately faster than iOS 5.1


----------



## RedStapler

*snort* iOS 6 is on and I've just tried out Siri for the first time.

"Siri, what should I have for dinner?" "I found fifteen restaurants close to you..."
"Siri, what should I MAKE for dinner?" "I found fifteen restaurants close to you..."
"Siri, what should I COOK for dinner?" "I found fifteen restaurants close to you..."

I had heard how laughably bad the Siri experience could be, but come on. She RECOGNIZES these words I'm saying, so what, am I going to go down to Kokora's and barge into the kitchen and demand to cook myself some souvlaki and roll up a few dolmades?

C'mon... lulz

I have noticed it's a bit faster on transitions from one screen/program to another but loading apps isn't noticeably improved from what I can see...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> *snort* iOS 6 is on and I've just tried out Siri for the first time.
> "Siri, what should I have for dinner?" "I found fifteen restaurants close to you..."
> "Siri, what should I MAKE for dinner?" "I found fifteen restaurants close to you..."
> "Siri, what should I COOK for dinner?" "I found fifteen restaurants close to you..."
> I had heard how laughably bad the Siri experience could be, but come on. She RECOGNIZES these words I'm saying, so what, am I going to go down to Kokora's and barge into the kitchen and demand to cook myself some souvlaki and roll up a few dolmades?
> C'mon... lulz
> I have noticed it's a bit faster on transitions from one screen/program to another but loading apps isn't noticeably improved from what I can see...


I meant Safari is fast









Also, I don't plan on using Siri a lot since it's not available in Dutch so I have to force my English speaking lol


----------



## Ben the OCer

Thanks for the heads up. I'm updating to iOS 6 now.


----------



## RedStapler

The app store still sucks, but it has been revamped and seems better than before, at least.

Siri is ... as bad as they say.

Overall I feel like Apple's product lines are reaching maturity and thus we can mostly expect a series of refinements over any kind of real wow's.

Nederland, Blademaster? I spent a couple of weeks there on a trip through Europe ten years ago. (In fact, I would have arrived in Amsterdam ten years ago a week from this Saturday.) I spent a week in Amsterdam and a week in Rotterdam. The thing I found most surprising was how many Dutch could speak fluent English - and how much American television was being broadcast there. We felt right at home. One of my favorite shows in Amsterdam was Boom Chicago. If you haven't seen it, you should check it out sometime. Lots of fun.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> *snort* iOS 6 is on and I've just tried out Siri for the first time.
> "Siri, what should I have for dinner?" "I found fifteen restaurants close to you..."
> "Siri, what should I MAKE for dinner?" "I found fifteen restaurants close to you..."
> "Siri, what should I COOK for dinner?" "I found fifteen restaurants close to you..."
> I had heard how laughably bad the Siri experience could be, but come on. She RECOGNIZES these words I'm saying, so what, am I going to go down to Kokora's and barge into the kitchen and demand to cook myself some souvlaki and roll up a few dolmades?
> C'mon... lulz
> I have noticed it's a bit faster on transitions from one screen/program to another but loading apps isn't noticeably improved from what I can see...


Lol.
"What is the best phone?"


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Lol.
> "What is the best phone?"


*eyeroll*

They can do that, but they can't figure out the difference between "have" "make" and "cook?" Tsk. Apple... Apple...


----------



## Ben the OCer

I haven't messed with Siri much but it does seem pretty useless as you guys are saying. I'm sure for certain things it gives the answer you want but most other times not so much. It's pretty fun to laugh at the answers. Like I asked Siri: "Is an iPad Mini coming out?" Siri replied: "Apple.com should be able to answer that question, and more: Go to Apple.com."


----------



## JCG

Damn it! I forgot that native YouTube app was removed from iOS6 and went ahead with the update. Now I can't watch YouTube videos in fullscreen.


----------



## RedStapler

I use XBMC Constellation which is ultimately for use with XBMC (duh) but the YouTube browser embedded in it will allow you to watch YT videos on the pad or on your XBMC screen. I have the paid version and can watch YT vids in full screen in it but don't know if that's possible with the free version or not as it includes an ad banner at the bottom which may always be present.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I use XBMC Constellation which is ultimately for use with XBMC (duh) but the YouTube browser embedded in it will allow you to watch YT videos on the pad or on your XBMC screen. I have the paid version and can watch YT vids in full screen in it but don't know if that's possible with the free version or not as it includes an ad banner at the bottom which may always be present.


Constellation is a fantastic app. It completely transforms an XBMC + ipad setup. It has a real professional feel too. THere is a free version but like you say the ad banner is always visible.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Constellation is a fantastic app. It completely transforms an XBMC + ipad setup. It has a real professional feel too. THere is a free version but like you say the ad banner is always visible.


It certainly does make a difference. On my sig rig (system 1.95) I play games on my main screen connected to my video card while running XBMC and video decoding through my sandy-bridge graphics and outputting through the on-board HDMI. Then with Constellation I don't have to have a separate remote and can easily change what's playing while in the middle of a game, etc. Of course, all the features of Constellation blow any remote control out of the water including the Harmony One. NOTHING compares to using your iPad to browse your cache of movies and TV shows.

Just my .02 of course.


----------



## Ben the OCer

I love that Apple removed the 9 tab limit with the new version of Safari in iOS 6. Now with over 7 tabs in portrait or 10 in landscape there is an arrow on the last tab on the right which brings a drop down menu of the rest of the tabs. I like Chrome's way better of stacking tabs and scrolling through them with a swipe when it can't display them all but it's better than nothing. Safari also seems to respond better to closing and opening tabs now, as before at times it would be very sluggish to respond and kind of freeze for a second.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> It certainly does make a difference. On my sig rig (system 1.95) I play games on my main screen connected to my video card while running XBMC and video decoding through my sandy-bridge graphics and outputting through the on-board HDMI. Then with Constellation I don't have to have a separate remote and can easily change what's playing while in the middle of a game, etc. Of course, all the features of Constellation blow any remote control out of the water including the Harmony One. NOTHING compares to using your iPad to browse your cache of movies and TV shows.
> Just my .02 of course.


My phone has an XBMC remote, but it's literally just the remote. I really like the tiles and fan art from TV shows and movies.


----------



## WC_EEND

to those that have iOS6: to what extent is it an improvement? I'm especially curious about the new Maps app.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> to those that have iOS6: to what extent is it an improvement? I'm especially curious about the new Maps app.


The reports about the maps feature are accurate, which is to say, the maps app is not.

GPS locations are off, routing and pathing is often not optimal, there is no public transit data (which, if you live and die by public transit as I do, is a HUGE problem) and it has a bit of an over-candied feel to it. Almost like a Fischer Price toy for infants or something. Lots of overly rounded edges and pastels. Overall it's a drag. It's a step backwards.

And the loss of the YouTube app may matter to you.

The improvements that I can see so far are subtle refinements belying the absurdity of a big huzzah of an announcement. I may have already said this but I feel like the Apple products are getting to a maturity point that means we shouldn't expect so much wow any more from current offerings. With iOS6 there does seem to be some unfortunate backpedaling with the pissy war between Apple and Google. If you use google products, especially maps, you're likely going to be happier with an android device. Yes, I said it. I'm a little pissed about the Apple approach making my experience of the device LESS satisfying.

Between that and my increasing rage over digitally distributed content (Paying to borrow vs paying to own) I'm becoming a tad disillusioned (finally) with the Apple ecosystem. I've been waiting.


----------



## WC_EEND

Well yeah, I read a BBC article about it a few mins ago, which showed a bit of Scotland that was covered by what appeared to be a vulcanic ash cloud and it also completely misplaced some places like Stratford-Upon-Avon. Not to mention when googling searching for Manchester United (in case you don't know, it's one of the biggest soccer teams in Europe) redirects you to "Sale United Football Club", a community team for ages five and above.

BBC article here: http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-19659736

edit: none of the above matters to me anyway since my 1st gen iPad won't get iOS6 anyway, so it was really just pure curiosity.

PS: thanks for the tip on the constellation app


----------



## rationalthinking

Siri is on the iPad now in iOS6? I have a 2nd gen.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Siri is on the iPad now in iOS6? I have a 2nd gen.


Only, iPhone 4(S)/5 and iPad 3rd have Siri









You don't miss much though, Siri is still pretty dumb. Let it go back to school for a year and maybe I'll actually use it.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Damn it! I forgot that native YouTube app was removed from iOS6 and went ahead with the update. Now I can't watch YouTube videos in fullscreen.


Check out TubeBox from the store. It's a great alternative to YouTube. I can browse, and cache videos in the app for watching later. It also continues playing if you exit the app, so if you don't want to be hitting play every three minutes... it's nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> to those that have iOS6: to what extent is it an improvement? I'm especially curious about the new Maps app.


It has a lot of work to be done. Whether or not it's usable for some right now depends on what you need it for and where you live. It may be a year or more before Apple has all the loose screws tightened up. I like it though, but I never needed the public transit info or street view. If you do, then that's problematic.

Google's Maps app (if Apple allows it) will probably compensate though.


----------



## Citra

Official youtube app (download) came on the app store a few days ago.

It's much better as it's like the android version.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I use XBMC Constellation which is ultimately for use with XBMC (duh) but the YouTube browser embedded in it will allow you to watch YT videos on the pad or on your XBMC screen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Check out TubeBox from the store. It's a great alternative to YouTube. I can browse, and cache videos in the app for watching later. It also continues playing if you exit the app, so if you don't want to be hitting play every three minutes... it's nice.


Thanks guys, will check it out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Official youtube app (download) came on the app store a few days ago.
> It's much better as it's like the android version.


For iPhone/iPod, yeah. Still waiting for the iPad version.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Thanks guys, will check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For iPhone/iPod, yeah. Still waiting for the iPad version.


If you're jailbreaked, use retinapad.

The youtube app looks good, but there are borders.


----------



## phillyd

Welp updated to 6 on my iPad 2 nd there are a couple cool changes but really it just makes my favorite game, dream league, lag like crazy


----------



## martinroshak

Howdy one and all, rocking an Ipad 2 here!

Just had a question to you all in regards to watching videos on your Ipad...

Up until recently I have been using flexlayer to watch tv shows on my Ipad but after an update it's now completely unusable.

As I've already been waiting a while for a fix and there appears to be none, I'm looking into other options...

What would you all recommend? I also don't mind paying for it, as I've already established I use such an app enough to justify paying for it.

vIplayer looks decent, but anyone got first hand experience...?

Other suggestions also welcome!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinroshak*
> 
> Howdy one and all, rocking an Ipad 2 here!
> 
> Just had a question to you all in regards to watching videos on your Ipad...
> 
> Up until recently I have been using flexlayer to watch tv shows on my Ipad but after an update it's now completely unusable.
> 
> As I've already been waiting a while for a fix and there appears to be none, I'm looking into other options...
> 
> What would you all recommend? I also don't mind paying for it, as I've already established I use such an app enough to justify paying for it.
> 
> vIplayer looks decent, but anyone got first hand experience...?
> 
> Other suggestions also welcome!


Is this for wireless streaming or on-device playing? If the latter then have a look at AVPlayer HD. I've barely used it but it seems to work and you can turn on and off hardware decoder for natively supported video formats (and also it says for "MKV and AVI if possible") -- though you're probably looking to use video with non-native formats.

Otherwise I think AirVideo is good for streaming.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Just felt like saying the iPad is amazing.
I've been using it so much.
I reading comics again, learning Japanese, reviewing class presentations and reading the news over 3G at midnight on a coffee place.

With so much hate around, let me say it:

Thank you Apple!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Just felt like saying the iPad is amazing.
> I've been using it so much.
> I reading comics again, learning Japanese, reviewing class presentations and reading the news over 3G at midnight on a coffee place.
> With so much hate around, let me say it:
> Thank you Apple!


muito bem









My thoughts exactly. Of course I don't like the whole politics behind Apple but the iPad has been one of the best devices I purchased in a long time


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> A friend of mine has had the exact same thing happen with his iPad 2 actually and he had to jailbreak to deactivate it as well, so you're not alone with that issue if that helps.


It is an amazingly common problem, apples goals of sleekness always result in achilles heels haha. Life goes on, the thing still let's me web browse and use the few apps I do. It is still pathetic there is no way to run off that volume animation without jail reaking it considering how common the customer service people told me it is.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Won a new iPad in a [email protected] walk for Alzheimer's, so now i have 2 new iPads a 32gb blackWi-Fi and a 16b blackWi-Fi


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

I have a 'new' iPad 64GB (Wi-Fi Only)


----------



## Pavix

I've got the 2012 iPad + 4G LTE 16GB. It was a pretty cheap deal($240) because the guy dropped his phone on the glass/digitizer and cracked it to hell. He said he didn't want to have to goto the apple store(Read: I know I'm up ***** creek) and could use the money for a new phone. I've never replaced a digitizer but I've got some youtube videos, a heat gun and a new digitizer from ebay for $60. So provided that I am not a complete muppet it should cost me $300 overall.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome, Pavix!


----------



## RedStapler

And welcome to Blackbird and y2kcamaross as well! Wow, I sorta fell off the face of the planet there... sorry for the delays, y'all! Been overwhelmed trying to get a Ceton InfiniTV 4 PCIe card working consistently.

Cheers!


----------



## Pavix

Here's what a 2012 4G iPad looks like, I broke the bezel around the digitizer so I'm waiting for that to arrive for reassembly. All in all I think it went well, it appears I managed to avoid damaging any of the antennas, and only cut the ribbon cable for the digitizer. I took a pic of the new digitizer as reference. My apologies for the bad pics, I couldn't find the charger for my good camera.

http://imageshack.us/g/1/9803964/


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> Here's what a 2012 4G iPad looks like, I broke the bezel around the digitizer so I'm waiting for that to arrive for reassembly. All in all I think it went well, it appears I managed to avoid damaging any of the antennas, and only cut the ribbon cable for the digitizer. I took a pic of the new digitizer as reference. My apologies for the bad pics, I couldn't find the charger for my good camera.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/1/9803964/


Very cool.


----------



## Ben the OCer

They just started accepting pre-orders for the iPad Mini and iPad 4 a short time ago after some site maintenance. Release date is a week later on November 2.

Man I must love tech, call me crazy, but I just pre-ordered an iPad Mini Wi-Fi 16GB Black/Slate. I want to see how it compares to my iPad 3. The fact that it has a 1024x768 display and A5 are kind of a let down, but the form factor seems great, very light at 0.68lbs (308g), and I like the sweet Slate back.







Also that 7.2mm (0.28") thickness is pretty insane. We'll see how it goes. I am going to play with both and sell the one I like the least.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> They just started accepting pre-orders for the iPad Mini and iPad 4 a short time ago after some site maintenance. Release date is a week later on November 2.
> Man I must love tech, call me crazy, but I just pre-ordered an iPad Mini Wi-Fi 16GB Black/Slate. I want to see how it compares to my iPad 3. The fact that it has a 1024x768 display and A5 are kind of a let down, but the form factor seems great, very light at 0.68lbs (308g), and I like the sweet Slate back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also that 7.2mm (0.28") thickness is pretty insane. We'll see how it goes. I am going to play with both and sell the one I like the least.


yeah gonna call you insane for stepping down from an ipad 3 to an ipad 2 essentially with a smaller screen!


----------



## Ovlazek

I pre-ordered a wifi iPad Mini this morning as well. Plan to use it as my main remote for my HTPC with it's shiny new copy of Win8.
Plus just another little toy to fart around with.

I use Remote Mouse a lot, but does anyone have suggestions for other useful HTPC apps?


----------



## steelbom

I'm also going from my iPad 3 64GB to a 16GB iPad mini. The weight really appeals to me.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm also going from my iPad 3 64GB to a 16GB iPad mini. The weight really appeals to me.


Yeah, weight and portability are big pluses. Alas, the lower pixel density (would've preferred around 200 ppi same as the Nexus 7), smaller battery compared to the 3rd gen iPad (planning on using it as wi-fi hotspot) and availability (LTE model not shipping until mid-November) made me decide to just get another iPad 3 which can be had refurb for only a little bit more than the Mini.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Yeah, weight and portability are big pluses. Alas, the lower pixel density (would've preferred around 200 ppi same as the Nexus 7), smaller battery compared to the 3rd gen iPad (planning on using it as wi-fi hotspot) and availability (LTE model not shipping until mid-November) made me decide to just get another iPad 3 which can be had refurb for only a little bit more than the Mini.


The refurb for $90 off is a sweet deal.


----------



## Infinite Jest

It seems like the old New iPad is the unwanted lovechild of Apple now. At least the HP TouchPad can keep it company in the bowels of history.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> It seems like the old New iPad is the unwanted lovechild of Apple now. At least the HP TouchPad can keep it company in the bowels of history.


Had to see it coming with the "Lightning" connector though.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Had to see it coming with the "Lightning" connector though.


Yep. I didn't expect to see it released this soon but can't say I'm surprised given the new connector.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Yeah, weight and portability are big pluses. Alas, the lower pixel density (would've preferred around 200 ppi same as the Nexus 7), smaller battery compared to the 3rd gen iPad (planning on using it as wi-fi hotspot) and availability (LTE model not shipping until mid-November) made me decide to just get another iPad 3 which can be had refurb for only a little bit more than the Mini.


Yeah I can understand that. Next year I'll either upgrade to the Mini 2 or iPad 5. I think I'll really like the portability of the Mini.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yeah I can understand that. Next year I'll either upgrade to the Mini 2 or iPad 5. I think I'll really like the portability of the Mini.


I'm actually quite happy with the iPad 3. The only thing that will convince me to upgrade is the availability of higher capacity models. 64GB just isn't enough storage and devices like the GoFlex Satellite or WiDrive just don't cut it.

However, I do see myself getting an iPad Mini if (when?) they increase the resolution. I'd love something lightweight like my Nexus 7 and the current iPad Mini is even lighter than that so that's already a big advantage. I also really like the 4:3 aspect ratio on the iPad since it lends itself better to A4/letter-sized PDF files. I can already read A4/letter-sized PDFs on the Nexus 7 but it's a bit uncomfortable since the document is smaller due to the letter-boxing (around 6" diagonal). Since there'll be very minimal letter-boxing on the iPad, A4/letter-sized PDF should render at close to 7.9" diagonal which is a fairly noticeable size increase.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yeah I can understand that. Next year I'll either upgrade to the Mini 2 or iPad 5. I think I'll really like the portability of the Mini.


Do you know how much more powerful the a6x is vs the a5x?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Do you know how much more powerful the a6x is vs the a5x?


Comparison between Apple A6 and Apple A5 probably applies. The X part is just because of the better GPU (required to power the retina display).


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> They just started accepting pre-orders for the iPad Mini and iPad 4 a short time ago after some site maintenance. Release date is a week later on November 2.
> Man I must love tech, call me crazy, but I just pre-ordered an iPad Mini Wi-Fi 16GB Black/Slate. I want to see how it compares to my iPad 3. The fact that it has a 1024x768 display and A5 are kind of a let down, but the form factor seems great, very light at 0.68lbs (308g), and I like the sweet Slate back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also that 7.2mm (0.28") thickness is pretty insane. We'll see how it goes. I am going to play with both and sell the one I like the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah gonna call you insane for stepping down from an ipad 3 to an ipad 2 essentially with a smaller screen!
Click to expand...

The biggest advantage is the lighter weight. It's also lighter than the other popular 7" tablets, even though the screen is 0.9" larger. For example, here is a weight comparison:

iPad Mini: 308g (~10.9oz/0.68lbs)
Nook HD: 315g (~11.1oz/0.69lbs)
Nexus 7: 340g (~12.0oz/0.75lbs)
Fire HD: 395g (~13.9oz/0.87lbs)

You might think that 1.44lbs of the iPad would be fine but it can be a bit fatiguing when held for a long time, unless propped on something or set down. The iPad Mini being so light and able to be held in one hand means it's much easier to use for long periods of time. I agree with rui-no-onna in that I prefer the 4:3 aspect ratio of the iPad which is more fitting to reading and web surfing (what I use my tablet for 90% of the time). I'd rather the tablet not sacrifice usability just so the letter boxes are smaller for HD movies.

I'll see if the display makes much difference to me. The iPad 3 was my first iPad so I don't have anything else to compare it it. If anything else the iPad Mini will be a fun new device to play with and that Slate back and ultra thin 7.2mm profile are some of my likes, besides the light weight. It does have a few minor technical advantages over the iPad 3 like faster Wi-Fi, 720p front camera instead of VGA, and I'd expect much faster charging time due to the smaller battery (16.3 vs 42.5 watt-hour).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> It seems like the old New iPad is the unwanted lovechild of Apple now. At least the HP TouchPad can keep it company in the bowels of history.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to see it coming with the "Lightning" connector though.
Click to expand...

There wasn't any precedence from Apple to have given us this indication. They have never released an iPad sooner than the normal ~1 year release cycle and this is the first time they changed the connector. While one might assume they would update the iPad with the new connector, how could one also assume they would update the SoC and make other minor updates. While I wouldn't say it's shocking they would do this, I still didn't really expect it.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> I'm actually quite happy with the iPad 3. The only thing that will convince me to upgrade is the availability of higher capacity models. 64GB just isn't enough storage and devices like the GoFlex Satellite or WiDrive just don't cut it.
> 
> However, I do see myself getting an iPad Mini if (when?) they increase the resolution. I'd love something lightweight like my Nexus 7 and the current iPad Mini is even lighter than that so that's already a big advantage. I also really like the 4:3 aspect ratio on the iPad since it lends itself better to A4/letter-sized PDF files. I can already read A4/letter-sized PDFs on the Nexus 7 but it's a bit uncomfortable since the document is smaller due to the letter-boxing (around 6" diagonal). Since there'll be very minimal letter-boxing on the iPad, A4/letter-sized PDF should render at close to 7.9" diagonal which is a fairly noticeable size increase.


Yeah I'd like an iPad mini with Retina display, but I don't think we'll see it until the third generation iPad mini, if then. It just uses so much power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Do you know how much more powerful the a6x is vs the a5x?


According to Apple the A6X is twice as powerful as the A5X, for both the processor and graphics I think.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> You might think that 1.44lbs of the iPad would be fine but it can be a bit fatiguing when held for a long time, unless propped on something or set down. The iPad Mini being so light and able to be held in one had means it's much easier to use for long periods of time.


So true. I only use the iPad 3 for extended periods if I'm able to prop it on something. For ebook reading, I actually stick to either the iPod Touch or iPhone since they're so much lighter and easier on the wrist. Comics, I do like using the iPad (as long as I'm able to prop it) but the Nexus 7 is getting much more use for that because of the lighter weight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I'll see if the display makes much difference to me. The iPad 3 was my first iPad so I don't have anything else to compare it it. If anything else the iPad Mini will be a fun new device to play with and that Slate back and ultra thin 7.2mm profile are some of my likes, besides the light weight. It does have a few minor technical advantages over the iPad 3 like faster Wi-Fi, 720p front camera instead of VGA, and I'd expect much faster charging time due to the smaller battery (16.3 vs 42.5 watt-hour).


Yeah, the Slate back is so pretty. Alas, I really do like the long battery life on the iPad 3 (lasted 25 hours straight when used as a wi-fi hotspot). All our phones (bar my dad's Xperia Active) need to be charged daily so it's really nice only having to charge the iPad every 2-4 days (when used as hotspot for around 8 hours daily).


----------



## Padrone56

Hi!!

Add me to the 3rd gen! iPad with 4G, white!

Now South Africa just needs to get 4G


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome Padrone!


----------



## Padrone56

Oh I got the 16GB btw


----------



## Ben the OCer

Here it is, an iPad Mini 16GB Wi-Fi (Black/Slate):







Left to Right: iPad 3 16GB, iPad Mini 16GB, and Zune HD 16GB.




The power adapter for the iPad Mini is substantially smaller than the iPad 3's. My iPad 3 from March came with the 10W A1357 adapter and the iPad Mini came with a 5W A1265 adapter (similar to what comes with some iPhones and iPods). I haven't charged it yet (came from the factory at about 87% charge) but with almost 1/3 the battery capacity of the iPad 3/4, it will likely still take less time to charge.


So far I like it. I've only been using it for a few hours so it's hard to form a full opinion yet. The display is noticeably less sharp as you'd expect compared to the iPad 3, especially with text. How much it's noticeably depends how far away you hold it. It's still a great looking IPS display. I was kind of surprised that apps such as large Retina enabled games seem to be taking up around the same amount of space even though the Mini doesn't have a Retina display. On the other hand, smaller apps like Chrome (35.3MB vs 199MB) and Facebook (27MB vs 199MB) take up substantially less space on the Mini. Maybe this comes down to how games work vs other apps.


----------



## RedStapler

Coool!


----------



## steelbom

I've got a 32GB Black WiFi iPad mini. You can remove my iPad 3 too, I'm selling it. Love the mini so far. It's just so much lighter


----------



## Citra

IIRC your ipad downloads all the resolutions, even if you don't use them.

Currently debating an ipad3 refurb, nexus 10 or ipad 4...


----------



## staryoshi

I'd opt for the Nexus 10 or iPad 4 if you're looking to stay in that form factor. But then again, I prefer to be on the leading edge of things, despite the cost of doing so


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just picked up my IPAD with Retina display 16GB (4th Gen). My wife loves it so far!


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Just picked up my IPAD with Retina display 16GB (4th Gen). My wife loves it so far!


Welcome!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Anyone able to do a comparison of how the res looks between the mini and the retina display?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Anyone able to do a comparison of how the res looks between the mini and the retina display?


It's noticeable different. But the mini's display is noticeably sharper than the iPad 2's display as well. I've found it fine so far.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It's noticeable different. But the mini's display is noticeably sharper than the iPad 2's display as well. I've found it fine so far.


My wife wants an ipad, I was thinking the mini would be better for her, and also because it is much more cost effective, but she worries the display won't look as good as the 3


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'd opt for the Nexus 10 or iPad 4 if you're looking to stay in that form factor. But then again, I prefer to be on the leading edge of things, despite the cost of doing so


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Just picked up my IPAD with Retina display 16GB (4th Gen). My wife loves it so far!


Did you preorder or just go to the store?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I've got a 32GB Black WiFi iPad mini. You can remove my iPad 3 too, I'm selling it. Love the mini so far. It's just so much lighter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Just picked up my IPAD with Retina display 16GB (4th Gen). My wife loves it so far!


Congrats, enjoy the new tech.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> IIRC your ipad downloads all the resolutions, even if you don't use them.
> 
> Currently debating an ipad3 refurb, nexus 10 or ipad 4...


That's what I assumed which doesn't make sense to me. But how do you account for the other apps like Chrome and Facebook being much smaller but games are the exact same size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Anyone able to do a comparison of how the res looks between the mini and the retina display?


Sure I can do that, what do you want compared (icons, text, both, other) and how (camera or screen shot).


----------



## JTHMfreak

Ben, probably an overall, but also with plenty of emphasis on how text looks when surfing the web, which she would be doing alot of, screenshot would be great if not too much trouble


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> My wife wants an ipad, I was thinking the mini would be better for her, and also because it is much more cost effective, but she worries the display won't look as good as the 3


I see. It's definitely not as sharp as the 3, and you can see that easily. It's acceptable for me though, coming from an iPad 3. Compare both in-store if you can, that'll make it easy. Online comparisons not always great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Congrats, enjoy the new tech.


Thank you =)


----------



## Ben the OCer

Well I did a few comparisons of the iPad Mini (1024x768) and iPad 3 (2048x1536) displays, but it should be noted that this is for general information and is far from scientific (I tried to take the picture at the same distance, with the same amount of pixels from each shot, but I'm not perfect or a pro photographer). You will not be looking at the display this close so it kind of makes the difference more pronounced than it really is, as steelbom said, the best thing to do is a comparison in person for yourself.

Safari Icon (Left: iPad Mini, Right: iPad 3):


Safari, Chrome, and Mail Icons (Top: iPad Mini, Bottom: iPad 3):


AnandTech.com Home Page (Left: iPad Mini, Right: iPad 3):


Newegg.com Home Page (Left: iPad Mini, Right: iPad 3):


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Well I did a few comparisons of the iPad Mini (1024x768) and iPad 3 (2048x1536) displays, but it should be noted that this is for general information and is far from scientific (I tried to take the picture at the same distance, with the same amount of pixels from each shot, but I'm not perfect or a pro photographer). You will not be looking at the display this close so it kind of makes the difference more pronounced than it really is, as steelbom said, the best thing to do is a comparison in person for yourself.
> Safari Icon (Left: iPad Mini, Right: iPad 3):
> 
> Safari, Chrome, and Mail Icons (Top: iPad Mini, Bottom: iPad 3):
> 
> AnandTech.com Home Page (Left: iPad Mini, Right: iPad 3):
> 
> Newegg.com Home Page (Left: iPad Mini, Right: iPad 3):


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you preorder or just go to the store?


I ordered on the 26th when they started allowing orders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> My wife wants an ipad, I was thinking the mini would be better for her, and also because it is much more cost effective, but she worries the display won't look as good as the 3


Depends what your wife is looking for. If she wants portability over screen size go with the mini. If its going to be used for facebook, surfing while on the couch, etc... get the 3.

Im not sure how reflow works on the Mini but I know on the Nexus 7 its hit and miss, sometimes web browsing is fine other times it can be quite irritating due to the screen size. So make sure to look into that if you are considering a Mini.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Depends what your wife is looking for. If she wants portability over screen size go with the mini. If its going to be used for facebook, surfing while on the couch, etc... get the 3.
> 
> Im not sure how reflow works on the Mini but I know on the Nexus 7 its hit and miss, sometimes web browsing is fine other times it can be quite irritating due to the screen size. So make sure to look into that if you are considering a Mini.


I'm pretty sure that reflow is non-existent on any iDevice.


----------



## JTHMfreak

After looking at the comparison photos we both decided that the 3 would be better, thanks again for those shots man


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> After looking at the comparison photos we both decided that the 3 would be better, thanks again for those shots man


Your very welcome and I'm glad they were helpful. I definitely understand that decision as the iPad 3 & 4 have amazingly crisp displays, you won't be disappointed with either. Let me just reiterate steelbom and myself, I would recommend seeing both tablets in person, as I wouldn't base your decision solely on my non-real world view distance screen comparison.

While the iPad Mini does have it's short comings that mainly consist of the lower resolution, 512MB of RAM in the SoC, and in my opinion the long charge time with the small 5W power adapter (although to be fair the iPad 3 also takes a long time to charge). It also has tangible benefits that include the lighter weight, smaller more portable footprint, easier to hold in one hand, super thin, and amazing good looks (at least in the case of my Slate backed version and the Silver version looks pretty good in images too). While I will say the iPad Mini is not for everyone, I think it's an all around solid tablet.

The price of the iPad 3 is definitely very attractive with the refurb (if you can call it that with new battery, outer shell, and full warranty) starting at only $379 (although as of this post the iPad 3 16GB is out of stock). Then there is the new iPad 4 with a faster CPU, GPU, Wi-Fi, and new Lightning connector (depending on how many 30-pin accessories you own this could be a downside). The GPU in the iPad 4 looks very very fast according to AnandTech that we might finally see games that use the full resolution with smooth framerates: link. Then there is the soon, on Nov. 13, to be released Google Nexus 10 which has an amazing 2560x1600 display that is competitive with the iPad 3 & 4 and a starting price $100 lower. Lastly Windows 8 tablets have come on the scene and while the OS is pretty solid now that it is more touch centric, I'm not yet convinced about the competitiveness of the current device offerings. For example, the MS Surface RT uses a 1366x768 display, is on the slow side for opening apps, and weighs 1.5lbs.

One thing is clear, the tablet market is getting better and more competitive every year. More options for consumers means we win in the end. The iPad 3 or whatever you end up getting, you and your wife enjoy the amazing mobile device.


----------



## JTHMfreak

How much of the internal memory do you typical use on your ipad? Trying to determine what size to get the wife.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How much of the internal memory do you typical use on your ipad? Trying to determine what size to get the wife.


I'd say 16GB is too small, even if you don't do that much on it. Actual capacity available is about 11-12GB. If you don't have a lot of movies to put on it then 32GB is a pretty good size. If you do, 64GB.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

From my experience, 16gb is good for browsing, email, and light gaming. On our 32gb Asus prime my wife never used more than 6gb and that include a quite a few videos of our kids in HD.

On my nexus 7 8gb is forsure on the small size. Always struggling with room if I want t try games.

So I would say 16 GB is good for basic usage, but if you plan to store a lot of movies, large games, then you will want to look at 32 or 64gb.


----------



## Dylanren99

Add me, 32gb iPad 2 white


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How much of the internal memory do you typical use on your ipad? Trying to determine what size to get the wife.


It depends on the amount of apps and content she will put on the device. Currently my iPad 3 16GB, that I've had since launch, has 4.4GB free with 9GB used (1.9GB of music that I never use and around 3.8GB of 4 large 768MB-1.2GB games make up a large majority of this). With how much I like my iPad I do kind of find the 16GB model to be limiting, especially with how large Retina apps can be (like silly Facebook is 199MB vs 35.3MB). The 32GB would definitely leave you more of a cushion for games and locally stored movies for the road.

I would say if you can afford it go for the 32GB model but if your cheap like me and don't think she'll put that much content on it aside necessary games and apps then the 16GB should work. One good thing about the 16GB model is it saves you money on apps so you only buy the ones you really need or in the case of games, really want to try. So 16GB if she won't store much or install countless useless apps, 32GB if she doesn't want to worry about storage as much, and 64GB if she will store a lot of movies on it among other things.


----------



## Hokies83

3rd gen 16gb wifi white 375$ refurb with 1year warranty can not beat it at that price!
Now to figure out the USB storage device work around to store mp3s and videos on


----------



## Ovlazek

So I got my iPad Mini 32GB Wifi in Black/Slate on Friday.
It is pretty nice. The hardware itself is very well built, as with all Apple products.
I have both the 3rd generation iPad and now the Mini. Obviously the retina display blows the Mini out of the water. Having the Mini next to my dad's Nexus 7, the 7 definitely has the edge on display. My dad was looking at Apple's own website at the Mac Mini, and text and images were much sharper on the 7 compared to the exact same page on the Mini. The Mini might have more real estate but you have to zoom in to be as sharp as the 7, so it's somewhat irrelevant.

Edit: Tomorrow I'm planning to post some photos of the 3rd gen iPad, Mini, Playbook & Nexus 7 displays.


----------



## Hokies83

Any info on using a USB storage device to store your movies/music.. ive heard afew things about.. Anyone else done it?


----------



## Levesque

Just got my iPad 4 64GB today.









Also have an iPad 3 64GB and iPad 2 64GB at home.

Will probably buy 2 iPads mini soon for the kids to replace their iPad Touch.


----------



## Hokies83

I like how they confuse you on Apples web site.. with the Ipad 3 and Ipad 4 having the exact same name.. Only way i can tell a difference is the A6x processor vs the A5x processor lol.


----------



## RedStapler

WElcome to new members. Finally updated the OP.







Sorry for the delay. I'm in the process of moving.


----------



## Ovlazek

@Hokies It isn't straight forward, that's for sure. The 4th gen also has a lightning connector whereas the old 3rd gen has the 30 pin.

Speaking of which, I was in the Apple store this weekend and was looking for a dock for my 3rd gen. They employee told me that they only had docks for the iPad 2 and that the 3rd gen was a bit thicker so it would not fit properly. Is this true? If so, did a dock for the 3rd gen ever even exist?

@RedStapler, you have my name on the 3rd gen list twice.
I have 1 iPad 3rd gen 16GB with LTE in black and 1 iPad Mini 32GB in black.


----------



## RedStapler

Thanks for the heads up! Fixed!


----------



## Hokies83

which browser is best for flash video?

Using Puffin.

The interactive childrens games are a real winner

3 yearold is playing that Mickey Mouse road race rally game..


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I'm new to apple and was somewhat surprised that Google apps like Chrome and Search run faster and smoother on the Ipad then on my Asus TF201 and Nexus 7. This was on both Ipad 3 and 4.


----------



## Hokies83

Any tips for noise reduction while using the camara.. does not look clear like 1080i video to me lol


----------



## Ben the OCer

I found out something interesting. The iPad 4 comes with a new 12W power adapter (compared to the 10W adapter that came with the iPad 3). It will slightly lower charging times but only 2W of extra power won't be dramatic or isn't anything to get excited about. What is interesting is this new adapter is compatible with the iPad Mini and iPhone 5, that include a small 5W adapter, among many other new and old Apple devices: link. In my opinion Apple should have included the 12W adapter with the iPad Mini because the 5W adapter charges painstakingly slow (like the 10W adapter does for the iPad 3). Apple looks pretty dumb doing cost cutting measures with a device that is already at a cost premium to comparable tablets. If your interested in the 12W adapter (aside from iPad 4 owners who get it included) and have ShopRunner, you can get it for $19 free shipping (I think no tax, aside from IL and CA): link.

On a different note, according to Apples battery usable monitor, my iPad Mini before charging it yesterday (with only 2% battery left) I got about 12 hours of battery life out of it with a full charge. That is with mostly Internet surfing, with some videos and games on occasion. I also generally have my screen at or below 50% brightness. I'm not sure how accurate this thing is but I found it impressive if it is correct. If you want to check this out on your iPad go into Settings > General > see Usage at the bottom under "Time since last full charge." It also says how longs it's been on Standby, quote in days and hours.


----------



## Hokies83

Apple needs to make there more of a difference between Models Ipad 3 and 4 are so insanely close... i would just buy which ever one was Cheaper.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I found out something interesting. The iPad 4 comes with a new 12W power adapter (compared to the 10W adapter that came with the iPad 3). It will slightly lower charging times but only 2W of extra power won't be dramatic or isn't anything to get excited about. What is interesting is this new adapter is compatible with the iPad Mini and iPhone 5, that include a small 5W adapter, among many other new and old Apple devices: link. In my opinion Apple should have included the 12W adapter with the iPad Mini because the 5W adapter charges painstakingly slow (like the 10W adapter does for the iPad 3). Apple looks pretty dumb doing cost cutting measures with a device that is already at a cost premium to comparable tablets. If your interested in the 12W adapter (aside from iPad 4 owners who get it included) and have ShopRunner, you can get it for $19 free shipping (I think no tax, aside from IL and CA): link.
> 
> On a different note, according to Apples battery usable monitor, my iPad Mini before charging it yesterday (with only 2% battery left) I got about 12 hours of battery life out of it with a full charge. That is with mostly Internet surfing, with some videos and games on occasion. I also generally have my screen at or below 50% brightness. I'm not sure how accurate this thing is but I found it impressive if it is correct. If you want to check this out on your iPad go into Settings > General > see Usage at the bottom under "Time since last full charge." It also says how longs it's been on Standby, quote in days and hours.


Compatible, but that doesn't mean the iPad mini or iPhone 5 charge at 12 Whr. All it means is you can safely use it with either of them. I do hope it does charge at that speed for the mini though.


----------



## Hokies83

Any tips or tricks on getting the 30 pin to Hdmii first gen adaptor to mirror the screen so i can play my streaming movies onto my TV?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Any tips or tricks on getting the 30 pin to Hdmii first gen adaptor to mirror the screen so i can play my streaming movies onto my TV?


Can you elaborate more? What device are you trying to mirror the screen with?

You should just be able to connect the adaptor to your iDevice (assuming it's compatible) and then plug in the HDMI cable into the adaptor and then your TV, and change the input (where it's looking for signal) on the TV to the appropriate input for HDMI.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Can you elaborate more? What device are you trying to mirror the screen with?
> You should just be able to connect the adaptor to your iDevice (assuming it's compatible) and then plug in the HDMI cable into the adaptor and then your TV, and change the input (where it's looking for signal) on the TV to the appropriate input for HDMI.


I pad 3 with this  With an HDMI cable to an LCD TV

i get the " this Accessory is not supported " apple tech forums says u just hit ok and it works.. but my LCD screen is still a blank screen.

Using Ios 6.0.1


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I pad 3 with this  With an HDMI cable to an LCD TV
> 
> i get the " this Accessory is not supported " apple tech forums says u just hit ok and it works.. but my LCD screen is still a blank screen.
> 
> Using Ios 6.0.1


That is strange. I have the same accessory and have hooked my iPad 3 up to my HDTV via HDMI on several occasions and have never encountered that error. Where does that error message show up? On your iPad? Is the adaptor inserted correctly in the iPad? And the same for the HDMI cable in the adaptor / HDTV?

Are you sure your TV is set to HDMI input?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> That is strange. I have the same accessory and have hooked my iPad 3 up to my HDTV via HDMI on several occasions and have never encountered that error. Where does that error message show up? On your iPad? Is the adaptor inserted correctly in the iPad? And the same for the HDMI cable in the adaptor / HDTV?
> Are you sure your TV is set to HDMI input?


Yah everything is hooked up correct even shows after i hit ok on the error.. the device is in Settings About > hdmi

Seems everybody is having this issue with iOS 6.0.1 https://discussions.apple.com/article/HT4108


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah everything is hooked up correct even shows after i hit ok on the error.. the device is in Settings About > hdmi
> 
> Seems everybody is having this issue with iOS 6.0.1 https://discussions.apple.com/article/HT4108


Ah I see. That's a strange one. I hope Apple fixes it soon.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ah I see. That's a strange one. I hope Apple fixes it soon.


So it works for you i take it your is Jail broken on Ios 5 something?

If so what does Jail breaking net you with these things?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ah I see. That's a strange one. I hope Apple fixes it soon.


Sorry for Dbl posting...

But i think it is something Important for Ipad / Iphone owners to know.

Talked to sen Tech rep for 2 hrs tried everything to make it work and he said it seems to be software based..

He was going to talk to engineering and if there is no Fix he will have me sent a *" FREE APPLE TV "* so just letting people know


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> So it works for you i take it your is Jail broken on Ios 5 something?
> 
> If so what does Jail breaking net you with these things?


Actually I haven't tried it lately, so it'd probably not work if I'm on iOS 6.0.1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Sorry for Dbl posting...
> 
> But i think it is something Important for Ipad / Iphone owners to know.
> 
> Talked to sen Tech rep for 2 hrs tried everything to make it work and he said it seems to be software based..
> 
> He was going to talk to engineering and if there is no Fix he will have me sent a *" FREE APPLE TV "* so just letting people know


Heh, not bad... lol.


----------



## Infinite Jest

So, it appears that I am the unanticipated owner of an iPad 3. I was dumping my Kindle Keyboard on Craigslist this morning and happened upon an ad just posted for an ipad 3rd gen 32gb for $360, which I thought was a good deal in itself. Most of the tablet ads on CL turn out to be scams, but this guy actually had a local number. Anyway, I got him down to $225 and an HP TouchPad touchstone charger and just did the deal an hour ago! This thing is in beatiiful shape, even though the case (trashed immediately) and charger smell like cigarettes, I took the zagg-like screen protector off and washed the tablet down; surprisingly, it now only smells like new electronics and nothing else! Also, I checked out the serial number online and it appears a proof of purchase was registered in august,so it's under warranty until Aug 2013.  Anyway, I want even planning on buying an ipad, but it kind of fell into my lap. No more ipad thread lurker status for me!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steelbom

Nice buy... it's good to know I'm not the only one who throws out the cases, screen protectors, and washes it down lol.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Nice buy... it's good to know I'm not the only one who throws out the cases, screen protectors, and washes it down lol.


Always! It's always hit or miss with used electronics (cigarette smoke-laden PSUs are always a drag), so I'm happy how this turned out.

Here's the proof.



















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Citra

Good price.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Good price.


Crap, meant $325. It wasn't that good of a deal ($225) lol.


----------



## Rakin

Here is my iPad 2 16GB White.








And I just love this device. Definitely buying Apple next time I buy a mobile device.


----------



## Hokies83

Yeah as far as tablets go the Ipads are in a class of there own.

I have a Nexus 7 aswell Ipad blows it out of the water in everything but travel eaze and weight.


----------



## Rakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yeah as far as tablets go the Ipads are in a class of there own.
> I have a Nexus 7 aswell Ipad blows it out of the water in everything but travel eaze and weight.


Indeed. I was going to buy Nexus 7 but I saw that iPad 2's go for $400, so I said "what the heck, I'd rather get me a iPad". Only thing I don't like is that jailbreak for iOS 6 has not been released yet.


----------



## Xylene

I was given an iPad 1 32gb 3G recently. It's neat and I never thought I'd use an iPad, but damn is this thing a terrible performer on ios5.


----------



## Infinite Jest

One negative I have noticed about the ipad 3 so far is the so-so viewing angle. There is definitely some color shift (especially a white - > yellow shift) at the extremities of the screen if you're focused in the middle. The viewing angle seems to be a bit better on my TouchPad (when it comes to tone shifting). I read around a bit online that this may be a consequence of the pixel density, is this true? It's not a huge deal but definitely noticeable, especially while Web browsing or reading.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> One negative I have noticed about the ipad 3 so far is the so-so viewing angle. There is definitely some color shift (especially a white - > yellow shift) at the extremities of the screen if you're focused in the middle. The viewing angle seems to be a bit better on my TouchPad (when it comes to tone shifting). I read around a bit online that this may be a consequence of the pixel density, is this true? It's not a huge deal but definitely noticeable, especially while Web browsing or reading.


I have not noticed it yet.


----------



## Robilar

IPad 2 64GB 3G, and a IPad Mini 64GB.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> IPad 2 64GB 3G, and a IPad Mini 64GB.


Want to sell any i want to get my kid one XD

I may just end up getting him the 4th gen iPod touch for 129$ at the apple store.


----------



## Dylan

iPad 2 16GB WiFi

Spends it's life being used as a remote control for Presonus' StudioLive 16.4.2, 24.4.2, and a Yamaha LS9-32


----------



## Infinite Jest

I found a dead or stuck pixel today. It appears to be very dark on dark backgrounds, but looks brightish red on light colors. Does that sound dead or stuck? If stuck, if there some method that works well with the ipad for remedying it?


----------



## Infinite Jest

If anyone's looking for a cheap, well constructed tablet sleeve buy this one right now (Ben's Outlet link)! I've been using one for my TouchPad since last year and it has outlasted two folio style cases I also used in that time period. I bought them when there was a 2 for $3.00 deal, so I'm using the left over one I had in storage for my newly acquired iPad and it still hasn't lost its charm. I can't believe these things have been dumped so cheaply; they have very good build quality and look fairly professional (minus the Verizon branding







). They have a magnetic flap and a small (emphasis on small) velcro-sealed pouch on the front. I'm fairly certain the leather portion of the sleeve is bonded leather rather than straight PU as it's hasn't worn or torn like the PU 'leather' Poetic case I bought. has

Ben's Outlet is reputable as well (it's owned by the same company as 1SaleADay); I have bought from them before and their customer support has been excellent. Anyway, apparently they're trying to liquidate stock of these so they're a buck apiece (down from $2.99) with free shipping.

(The one on the left has been used for nearly a year and the one on the right just came out of the shipping bag.)


(logo isn't very visible)


EDIT: Crap, they went OOS like 2 minutes after I posted this.









EDIT #2: Back in stock (5% stock)! I bought an extra one.


----------



## Ergates

Please add me - iPad generation 1, 32GB, 3GB.

I got an Apple bluetooth keyboard with it, a Griffin stand, and a compass stand.


----------



## lolmont

Just a update traded my 16gb black iPad 2 to a family member for there 16gb white iPad 3 since they hardly use there iPad they offered a trade.


----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I found a dead or stuck pixel today. It appears to be very dark on dark backgrounds, but looks brightish red on light colors. Does that sound dead or stuck? If stuck, if there some method that works well with the ipad for remedying it?


If your still under Apple warranty just take it to a store and swap it out I had a stuck pixel on my iPhone 5 and just had them swap it.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome to the new members! Sorry for the delay, been busy with the Turkey holiday.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> If your still under Apple warranty just take it to a store and swap it out I had a stuck pixel on my iPhone 5 and just had them swap it.


I think I'm going to hold out and see if it's unbearable (is near the middle of the screen), though I'm fairly certain it is a dead pixel rather than a stuck one.

This is slightly unrelated, but there is a specific date on Apple's warranty status page I found for my serial number of this iPad I bought used;does that mean the previous owner posted a proof of purchase or does apple monitor when it was first used on itunes or something (which would be pretty cool)?


----------



## RedStapler

The one year warranty stays with the device, not the owner.

Just re-read your post and I think I misunderstood originally.

The date is based upon the purchase date, which is recorded electronically at the time of purchase.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> The one year warranty stays with the device, not the owner.
> Just re-read your post and I think I misunderstood originally.
> The date is based upon the purchase date, which is recorded electronically at the time of purchase.


Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Want to sell any i want to get my kid one XD
> I may just end up getting him the 4th gen iPod touch for 129$ at the apple store.


I am actually selling the IPad 2. Too many tablets floating around my house...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I am actually selling the IPad 2. Too many tablets floating around my house...


Im looking to trade my Nexus 7 for an Ipad.. but the 64gb models to much money difference lol

Im looking to trade Nexus 7 + 100 $ for any Ipad but the iPad 1

Wife does not like the Nexus 7.... She rather use or sons Ipod touch 4th gen heh.


----------



## Robilar

I didn't like the Nexus 7 either. I bought the 32GB version and ended up returning it.


----------



## Rerona

Hi, looking to get some advice here as this will be my first leap into iOS devices. I purchased a Ipad 4th generation 16GB Wifi on Black Friday from Target with the $60 gift card, and am still hard pressed on deciding whether to keep this one or to sell it and go for the Ipad Mini. I dont' think I'd go any higher on my budget then I already spent, and I'm somewhat concerned about a few things. First I do have fairly small hands, so I do think the Ipad Mini would be better especially when I'm out and about. I formerly used the Nexus 7 and found that to be a pretty good size, but I just don't use my Nexus 7 anymore because I got a Galaxy Note 2. I figure I might as well get a iOS device so I can be in both worlds. The problem is, I would probably mainly use my Ipad for games, while also doing some drawing, reading, and movie watching. I'm not to concerned with the Retina (or at least I haven't seen it yet so I haven't been spoiled yet), but my primary concern is since the Ipad MIni has similar specs to the Ipad 2, how long would it take for that device to be outdated (also considering there are rumors of Ipad Mini 2 in about 6 months). Would I be better to just keep the Ipad 4th gen and see where the Ipad Mini market goes in terms of specs?

The other problem I'm having with the Ipad 4th gen is finding a decent case/screen protector. I keep hearing bad things about this or that, such as the screen protector ruining the whole point behind retina display or the case being counter productive and gathering dust. Any recommendations here?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Hi, looking to get some advice here as this will be my first leap into iOS devices. I purchased a Ipad 4th generation 16GB Wifi on Black Friday from Target with the $60 gift card, and am still hard pressed on deciding whether to keep this one or to sell it and go for the Ipad Mini. I dont' think I'd go any higher on my budget then I already spent, and I'm somewhat concerned about a few things. First I do have fairly small hands, so I do think the Ipad Mini would be better especially when I'm out and about. I formerly used the Nexus 7 and found that to be a pretty good size, but I just don't use my Nexus 7 anymore because I got a Galaxy Note 2. I figure I might as well get a iOS device so I can be in both worlds. The problem is, I would probably mainly use my Ipad for games, while also doing some drawing, reading, and movie watching. I'm not to concerned with the Retina (or at least I haven't seen it yet so I haven't been spoiled yet), but my primary concern is since the Ipad MIni has similar specs to the Ipad 2, how long would it take for that device to be outdated (also considering there are rumors of Ipad Mini 2 in about 6 months). Would I be better to just keep the Ipad 4th gen and see where the Ipad Mini market goes in terms of specs?
> The other problem I'm having with the Ipad 4th gen is finding a decent case/screen protector. I keep hearing bad things about this or that, such as the screen protector ruining the whole point behind retina display or the case being counter productive and gathering dust. Any recommendations here?


Id just keep the Ipad 4 then...

I got a Case / Screen protector off Ebay im quite happy.


----------



## Ergates

Keep the iPad 4 mate. It has a much better screen ratio for watching movies, and you'll love the retina display, it is gorgeous. Don't worry about small hands, you can split the keyboard to the sides to make it easy to reach all the keys:


----------



## steelbom

If you want something for gaming then stick with the iPad 4. It's fast, powerful and has pretty good battery life. The iPad mini is great because it's so much more portable, but it lacks the Retina display.


----------



## Robilar

It may lack the retina display but the smaller screen area equates to a higher PPI than the IPad 2 for example. I have both and the Mini is much preferred.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It may lack the retina display but the smaller screen area equates to a higher PPI than the IPad 2 for example. I have both and the Mini is much preferred.


It does, but it's still a longshot from the iPad 3's display. I went from the 3 to the mini and the difference is very noticeable. For gaming I'd say portability, which is a huge pro for the mini, is less important, and speed (CPU+GPU) and screen size and pixel density are very important.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> That is strange. I have the same accessory and have hooked my iPad 3 up to my HDTV via HDMI on several occasions and have never encountered that error. Where does that error message show up? On your iPad? Is the adaptor inserted correctly in the iPad? And the same for the HDMI cable in the adaptor / HDTV?
> Are you sure your TV is set to HDMI input?
> 
> 
> 
> Yah everything is hooked up correct even shows after i hit ok on the error.. the device is in Settings About > hdmi
Click to expand...

Just a side note. If you want to take a screenshot press lock and... the main button on the front (no idea what it's called)


----------



## Ergates

It's called the home button.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Just got my iPad 4 16GB, mostly as a laptop replacement and yeah....good riddance to the laptop. Not completely sure why but I'm loving this thing. Granted, I'm not new to the iOS ecosystem nor hardware (have been rocking an iPhone for a few years now) but for the run-of-the-mill tasks I do like type up a document, digital textbooks and read news / reddit, the iPad 4 is just perfect.









No idea why it took me so long to get one of these. I always thought it would be more "meh" but nope. I'm nothing but impressed.

Oh and obviously it's lighter than my Latitude laptop, plus it uses the same charging block as my iPhone 5 so I just get to carry so much less


----------



## Infinite Jest

The iPad I bought last week has a yellow tinted left , bottom corner and a bit of that same yellow tint running up the left side (both in portrait); I'm trying the ol' turn brightness up to 100% on a white background and put in your drawer (between clothes) bit, but I'm a bit skeptical it will do anything (it's been cooking for ~16 hours now). Is there anything else I can do to get rid of this tint or is getting into the dreaded replacement game the only way to go?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It does, but it's still a longshot from the iPad 3's display. I went from the 3 to the mini and the difference is very noticeable. For gaming I'd say portability, which is a huge pro for the mini, is less important, and speed (CPU+GPU) and screen size and pixel density are very important.


Ah that may be the case. I have an IPad 2 and actually find the screen on the Mini to be brighter and sharper with better color resolution.

I don't play games (other than crosswords, etc) but I find the Mini to be much better for E-reading just based on it's weight compared to my clunky 3G IPad 2. The Mini actually weighs less than the Nexus 7...

Also for video it's fantastic. I guess 1080P videos would look better on a retina display but I don't have anything over 720P (not to mention right now all the video players for the IPad are having their Dolby AC3 support pulled, making it a real issue to get a new player that supports a decent video file).


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> The iPad I bought last week has a yellow tinted left , bottom corner and a bit of that same yellow tint running up the left side (both in portrait); I'm trying the ol' turn brightness up to 100% on a white background and put in your drawer (between clothes) bit, but I'm a bit skeptical it will do anything (it's been cooking for ~16 hours now). Is there anything else I can do to get rid of this tint or is getting into the dreaded replacement game the only way to go?


I'd just replace it since I don't like waiting. Apple exchange is painless though, takes less then 15 min and you'll have a brand new device.


----------



## tubers

Is it acceptable for Ipad 4's to have some light bleed on one side? (my aunt's got has x3 half an inch streaks from one side if a completely black background/image).

Is there also a way for the device to just remember our password? It keeps asking for it when we download something from the app store xD

Is it possible to keep playing youtube videos while doing something else? I can't seem to do it.. the video would stop.

Do you guys use screen protectors?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Is it acceptable for Ipad 4's to have some light bleed on one side? (my aunt's got has x3 half an inch streaks from one side if a completely black background/image).
> 
> Is there also a way for the device to just remember our password? It keeps asking for it when we download something from the app store xD
> 
> Is it possible to keep playing youtube videos while doing something else? I can't seem to do it.. the video would stop.
> 
> Do you guys use screen protectors?


1. No it's not acceptable. I'd return it, but if it doesn't bother you then you could leave it and return it later if you wanted.

2. You should be able to download free apps and update existing apps without a password. When you purchase an app you've got to enter your password, and you've got a fifteen minute window to make more purchases without entering it again, but after that you have to type it again.

3. Where are you playing the YouTube videos? If it's Google's official YouTube app, then the answer is no as they don't allow it. If it's the mobile YouTube website via Safari (or another browser that supports the functionality) then you can start playing the song, exit the app (song stops) and then double tap to bring up the multitasking bar, and then swipe left to right to get to the music controls, and then finally hit play. Music should start playing. Can't loop it though.

For YouTube videos I'd recommend the app TubeBox. It's fantastic. You can log into your account, browser your playlists, cache videos in the app to watch offline, save them to the device (Camera Roll) and pop them on your computer or open them in another app, etc.

It supports background audio as well. So play the song, exit the app (song stops), and then hit play in the multitasking bar. It will loop if you've set it to do that. Will do this automatically if you sleep the device, and automatically in both instances (exiting app or sleeping device) for the iPhone.

4. I don't. Though, I'm not prone to scratching the screen either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Ah that may be the case. I have an IPad 2 and actually find the screen on the Mini to be brighter and sharper with better color resolution.


It is definitely sharper. According to Anandtech's review, the colour accuracy is the same. Brightness and contrast do seem to vary a little model from model.
Quote:


> I don't play games (other than crosswords, etc) but I find the Mini to be much better for E-reading just based on it's weight compared to my clunky 3G IPad 2. The Mini actually weighs less than the Nexus 7...


It is definitely superior to the iPad 2 for e-reading. It's almost weightless, I sometimes forget I'm holding it. The iPad 3/4 does have a big edge over it with the Retina display though.
Quote:


> Also for video it's fantastic. I guess 1080P videos would look better on a retina display but I don't have anything over 720P (not to mention right now all the video players for the IPad are having their Dolby AC3 support pulled, making it a real issue to get a new player that supports a decent video file).


Yeah, I find the thinner side bezels make it seem like it's widescreen. What's this about Dolby AC3 support being pulled? Have you had a look at AVPlayer HD?

I'm going to upgrade next year. Either to an iPad mini 2 with Retina display, or an iPad 5 with a redesign. Not sure I'd upgrade to the iPad mini 2 if it isn't Retina next year though.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yeah, I find the thinner side bezels make it seem like it's widescreen. *What's this about Dolby AC3 support being pulled? Have you had a look at AVPlayer HD?*
> I'm going to upgrade next year. Either to an iPad mini 2 with Retina display, or an iPad 5 with a redesign. Not sure I'd upgrade to the iPad mini 2 if it isn't Retina next year though.


I'm using *AVPlayerHD* which is no longer available through the App store. All of the video playback apps currently out have had newer versions released in the last couple of weeks without AC3 playback support. This is a real issue with video that is encoded with AC3 audio (most DVD and Bluray rips for example). *It's Playing* has been hobbled as well. Here are the developers comments:

_Restricted Audio
From version 3.8 onwards, we have been forced to disable It's playing access to AC3, EAC3 and MLP encoded audio. AC3 is a widely used format present, for example, in DVDs. The reason for this restriction is that It's playing's usage of the open-sourced, free, FFmpeg decoding library has been seen as an infringement of AC3 patents by the holders. Many other open-source and closed-source applications are using this technology. We are striving to overcome this issue as soon as we can and will post information here as it becomes available._

Have a look at this forum article regarding players. Mennesyss2 goes into great detail the issues that have transpired with the Dolby lawsuit against Apple.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1448031&page=4

Apparently there are other apps that have had support pulled as well.

*QQPlayer
MoliPlayer
Luberplayer
YPlayer
Goodplayer
YaPlayer
NPlayer
iMEdia Player*

*HDPlayer Pro* has been pulled from the apps store for the same reasons.

*If you have an older version of any of these apps, do not update it for any reason!*


----------



## steelbom

Ah I see. That sucks... thanks for the link.


----------



## eseb1

Picked up the 4th Generation White 16GB iPad on Black Friday. Love the Retina screen compared to my old iPad 2.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eseb1*
> 
> Picked up the 4th Generation White 16GB iPad on Black Friday. Love the Retina screen compared to my old iPad 2.


Congrats on your purchase. I bought the wife the same model only in black last night from Walmart. She seems to be very happy with it.

I struggled for over a year deciding which way to go....android...W8....or IOS. I picked iPad because of a mature OS and also because I follow Robilar's reviews on the different tablets he has owned.

The wife doesn't need/want extra storage. Says she doesn't want movies/music...just surf the web.


----------



## Hokies83

got my kid a 4th gen i pod touch for xmas.. was wondering since i already bought games on my ipad 3..

could i put them on the ipod from the ipad... i do not my credit card linked to the ipod.... thx


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> got my kid a 4th gen i pod touch for xmas.. was wondering since i already bought games on my ipad 3..
> 
> could i put them on the ipod from the ipad... i do not my credit card linked to the ipod.... thx


If you use the same Apple ID (email and password) with the iPod then you can install any apps that you purchased on your iPad 3. If you're asking if you can transfer apps between accounts, I don't think you can, at least I haven't tried or know of a way to do that. I have an iPad 3 and iPad Mini. I use the same Apple ID with both tablets and have access to all the apps on my iPad Mini that I originally purchased on my iPad 3. You say you don't have any Credit Card linked to the account but even if you did have some payment method on that account, every time your kid would try to buy an app that isn't free it would ask for the Apple ID password. So your kid wouldn't be able to buy apps willy nilly unless you told them the password. Steelbom explained this very well in his answer to a question from tubers:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> You should be able to download free apps and update existing apps without a password. When you purchase an app you've got to enter your password, and you've got a fifteen minute window to make more purchases without entering it again, but after that you have to type it again.


----------



## tubers

Thanks steelbom







That was awesome







(playing audio through whatever that thing is called underneath the screen.. for multi tasking)

I checked TubeBox sadly it ain't free









What web browser do you guys use? I love Chrome but I can't seem to find a way to "find text" (ctrl F for desktop version).


----------



## dennyb

Question for iPad4 owners....

New iPad 4 for the wife. I was helping her install some of the free games and had trouble getting the onscreen install button to turn green. Then when it would turn green I had trouble getting it to advance itself thru the installation process.

We tried holding a finger on it for a few second...tapping the button with some force but it seemed to take many tries and a lot of effort to get thru the process. Is there a technique for this that I am missing ? Or is it possible that the device is buggy in that respect? The firmware is up to date. I need a little guidance on this issue while it is still returnable. Thanks for any and all replies.


----------



## RedStapler

WHEW... there we go. Got those new entries put into the main post. Welcome to new folks, and congrats to everyone getting new gear.









I'm thinking about an iPad6 for my next iPad, maybe later than that if Apple continues to thrash us with much ado about nothing.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Thanks steelbom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (playing audio through whatever that thing is called underneath the screen.. for multi tasking)
> 
> I checked TubeBox sadly it ain't free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What web browser do you guys use? I love Chrome but I can't seem to find a way to "find text" (ctrl F for desktop version).


No worries. I usually call it the multitasking bar.

There is a free version I think, but the paid version is well worth the money.

I use Safari. All other web browsers use UIWebView which has a substantially slower Javascript engine than Safari. The iPad 4 scores about ~830ms in SunSpider, but it'd guess it scores around ~4000ms in any other browser, and maybe even more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Question for iPad4 owners....
> 
> New iPad 4 for the wife. I was helping her install some of the free games and had trouble getting the onscreen install button to turn green. Then when it would turn green I had trouble getting it to advance itself thru the installation process.
> 
> We tried holding a finger on it for a few second...tapping the button with some force but it seemed to take many tries and a lot of effort to get thru the process. Is there a technique for this that I am missing ? Or is it possible that the device is buggy in that respect? The firmware is up to date. I need a little guidance on this issue while it is still returnable. Thanks for any and all replies.


That's unusual. You should just be able to tap it and then install it. Tapping with force does nothing, and holding it doesn't do anything either. Perhaps reboot the device - hold the power button and home button simultaneously for about 10-15 seconds until the screen powers off and then the Apple logo reappears.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> No worries. I usually call it the multitasking bar.
> There is a free version I think, but the paid version is well worth the money.
> I use Safari. All other web browsers use UIWebView which has a substantially slower Javascript engine than Safari. The iPad 4 scores about ~830ms in SunSpider, but it'd guess it scores around ~4000ms in any other browser, and maybe even more.
> That's unusual. You should just be able to tap it and then install it. Tapping with force does nothing, and holding it doesn't do anything either. Perhaps reboot the device - hold the power button and home button simultaneously for about 10-15 seconds until the screen powers off and then the Apple logo reappears.


Thanks steelbom....that did the trick







This is my wife's (and mine) first foray into Apple products so we have a lot to learn. Rep+ to you friend


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> Thanks steelbom....that did the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my wife's (and mine) first foray into Apple products so we have a lot to learn. Rep+ to you friend


No worries, glad you got it working =)


----------



## Hokies83

LoL my wife likes using my sons Ipod touch 4th gen more then her Nexus 7...

Gotta get somebody to trade for an Ipad lol.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Thanks steelbom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (playing audio through whatever that thing is called underneath the screen.. for multi tasking)
> 
> I checked TubeBox sadly it ain't free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What web browser do you guys use? I love Chrome but I can't seem to find a way to "find text" (ctrl F for desktop version).


I generally use Safari due to its smoothness but also use Chrome as it can be easier to work with when having a lot of tabs open. In Chrome to search text in a web page tap the three line menu button to the right of the URL and tap "Find in Page..." To do the same thing in Safari tap in the Google search box and above the virtual keyboard appears a "Find on Page" box where you can enter your search term.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL my wife likes using my sons Ipod touch 4th gen more then her Nexus 7...
> Gotta get somebody to trade for an Ipad lol.


Ya, iPad seems to be the ultimate wife tablet. My wife used the tf201 for almost a year and was always quite frustrated with it. She is much happier with her iPad 4.


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Perhaps reboot the device - hold the power button and home button simultaneously for about 10-15 seconds until the screen powers off and then the Apple logo reappears.


Bad advice. The file system is not unmounted cleanly when you do that. That method should only be used if the device is not responsive to other methods of shutting down. The proper way to reboot is to hold the sleep/wake button until it says slide to power off. Shutdown and power back on.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Bad advice. The file system is not unmounted cleanly when you do that. That method should only be used if the device is not responsive to other methods of shutting down. The proper way to reboot is to hold the sleep/wake button until it says slide to power off. Shutdown and power back on.


Ah it seems you're right.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone found the dynamic contrast during video/movies on your iPad to be a bit rough? For instance, I can see an abrupt change in brightness during some scenes that is rather jarring.


----------



## Robilar

Depends on the app you are using for playback. If you use one with hardware decoding, it is much smoother.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> No worries. I usually call it the multitasking bar.
> There is a free version I think, but the paid version is well worth the money.
> I use Safari. All other web browsers use UIWebView which has a substantially slower Javascript engine than Safari. The iPad 4 scores about ~830ms in SunSpider, but it'd guess it scores around ~4000ms in any other browser, and maybe even more.
> That's unusual. You should just be able to tap it and then install it. Tapping with force does nothing, and holding it doesn't do anything either. Perhaps reboot the device - hold the power button and home button simultaneously for about 10-15 seconds until the screen powers off and then the Apple logo reappears.


Multi tasking bar sounds perfect









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I generally use Safari due to its smoothness but also use Chrome as it can be easier to work with when having a lot of tabs open. In Chrome to search text in a web page tap the three line menu button to the right of the URL and tap "Find in Page..." To do the same thing in Safari tap in the Google search box and above the virtual keyboard appears a "Find on Page" box where you can enter your search term.


Repped.

@Thread:

Is there a "virtual arrow keys" option? I find it very hard to use the fingers when I need to reposition the "blinking line" for typing/deleting stuff.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Multi tasking bar sounds perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repped.
> @Thread:
> Is there a "virtual arrow keys" option? I find it very hard to use the fingers when I need to reposition the "blinking line" for typing/deleting stuff.


It's just a matter of holding down your finger and dragging once the magnification animation pops up







. But yes, that is one of the things I appreciate Android over iOS for.


----------



## Hokies83

Pretty sweet Ipad supports 5ghz band.. now with my new router my wifi is like a rock.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Is it just me or does the App Store generally suck in both performance and layout in iOS 6? I had an iPhone like 6months ago and it was a pleasure to search through and very responsive. On my iPad 3, the tile system sucks IMO but is much worse in the fact that it's laggy as hell with poor kinetic scrolling and incredibly slow loading most of the time. Also, does anyone find the dynamic contrast in movies a little overbearing at times (I.e. jarring drop or increase in backlight especially in dark scenes) when watching full screen video?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's just a matter of holding down your finger and dragging once the magnification animation pops up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yes, that is one of the things I appreciate Android over iOS for.


Thanks! Even my PS VITA has those virtual right and left buttons xD


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Is it just me or does the App Store generally suck in both performance and layout in iOS 6? I had an iPhone like 6months ago and it was a pleasure to search through and very responsive. On my iPad 3, the tile system sucks IMO but is much worse in the fact that it's laggy as hell with poor kinetic scrolling and incredibly slow loading most of the time. Also, does anyone find the dynamic contrast in movies a little overbearing at times (I.e. jarring drop or increase in backlight especially in dark scenes) when watching full screen video?


It's definitely more sluggish. I'd say it's designed for the iPhone 5 and iPad 4, and on those devices it works quite fine -- I don't really have any major qualms about the layout. No comment about the dynamic constrast in movies, I've never noticed it myself.


----------



## Hokies83

Hmm i have no issues with the App Market smooth as silk.


----------



## pez

It's actually generally ok on my iPad 2. It certainly is making the iPhone 4's that I have seem old, though. BTW, I'm loving the new iTunes (11).


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It's definitely more sluggish. I'd say it's designed for the iPhone 5 and iPad 4, and on those devices it works quite fine -- I don't really have any major qualms about the layout. No comment about the dynamic constrast in movies, I've never noticed it myself.


I did a hard restart and it seems to have fixed the issue with scrolling that jitters violently in the "top app" sections. It still seems very sluggish to load. It reminds me of how the Google play store ran on my HP TouchPad when I was running CM9 alpha builds.

Also, here is what I'm talking about with the brightness fluctuation: https://www.box.com/shared/2vduc5xf1uyk7q87x2ex (I'll try to upload it on yt later today.) Start at around 1:45 and you'll start seeing it at 1:55.


----------



## Xylene

Any of you guys still using iPad 1's having an issues with the NetFlix application not letting you change seasons? This started a few days ago for me. Did the normal remove and reinstall and reboot, but issue persists. Just want to see if anyone else has the issue before I waste my time restoring and reloading everything.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Any of you guys still using iPad 1's having an issues with the NetFlix application not letting you change seasons? This started a few days ago for me. Did the normal remove and reinstall and reboot, but issue persists. Just want to see if anyone else has the issue before I waste my time restoring and reloading everything.


I just tried, and I can change seasons. I had to touch the word Season though, as the drop down arrow wouldn't drop down on touch. Does that help?


----------



## rui-no-onna

So I still haven't bought my back-up iPad. I can't seem to decide which one to get...

iPad WiFi+4G 64GB 3rd gen (refurb), $679
iPad WiFi+4G 64GB 4th gen, $829

This will be replacing a 3rd gen WiFi-only iPad 64GB which has been commandeered by my dear mother. Original plan was to just get the 3rd gen but I just received a bunch of rebate and reward cards totaling $160 which puts the latest gen iPad on budget. So what do you guys think? Get the latest model or save $150?

*sigh* Wish I'd received the cards before Black Friday. That would have made the choice easier as the 4th gen iPad was like $60 off then or something.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> So I still haven't bought my back-up iPad. I can't seem to decide which one to get...
> iPad WiFi+4G 64GB 3rd gen (refurb), $679
> iPad WiFi+4G 64GB 4th gen, $829
> This will be replacing a 3rd gen WiFi-only iPad 64GB which has been commandeered by my dear mother. Original plan was to just get the 3rd gen but I just received a bunch of rebate and reward cards totaling $160 which puts the latest gen iPad on budget. So what do you guys think? Get the latest model or save $150?
> *sigh* Wish I'd received the cards before Black Friday. That would have made the choice easier as the 4th gen iPad was like $60 off then or something.


There's 20 days left before xmas. Unless you need this by 12/25, you might try waiting a week or two longer and see what other sales appear just before the holiday.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It's definitely more sluggish. I'd say it's designed for the iPhone 5 and iPad 4, and on those devices it works quite fine -- I don't really have any major qualms about the layout. No comment about the dynamic constrast in movies, I've never noticed it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a hard restart and it seems to have fixed the issue with scrolling that jitters violently in the "top app" sections. It still seems very sluggish to load. It reminds me of how the Google play store ran on my HP TouchPad when I was running CM9 alpha builds.
> 
> Also, here is what I'm talking about with the brightness fluctuation: https://www.box.com/shared/2vduc5xf1uyk7q87x2ex (I'll try to upload it on yt later today.) Start at around 1:45 and you'll start seeing it at 1:55.
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC3KAm0kpm0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> So I still haven't bought my back-up iPad. I can't seem to decide which one to get...
> iPad WiFi+4G 64GB 3rd gen (refurb), $679
> iPad WiFi+4G 64GB 4th gen, $829
> This will be replacing a 3rd gen WiFi-only iPad 64GB which has been commandeered by my dear mother. Original plan was to just get the 3rd gen but I just received a bunch of rebate and reward cards totaling $160 which puts the latest gen iPad on budget. So what do you guys think? Get the latest model or save $150?
> *sigh* Wish I'd received the cards before Black Friday. That would have made the choice easier as the 4th gen iPad was like $60 off then or something.


Id get the 3rd gen save the money not much difference between 3-4.. wait for 5 are something XD


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I did a hard restart and it seems to have fixed the issue with scrolling that jitters violently in the "top app" sections. It still seems very sluggish to load. It reminds me of how the Google play store ran on my HP TouchPad when I was running CM9 alpha builds.
> 
> Also, here is what I'm talking about with the brightness fluctuation: https://www.box.com/shared/2vduc5xf1uyk7q87x2ex (I'll try to upload it on yt later today.) Start at around 1:45 and you'll start seeing it at 1:55.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC3KAm0kpm0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Click to expand...

Ah yeah I see that. Strange, I've never witnessed that myself. Yeah it is quite sluggish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Id get the 3rd gen save the money not much difference between 3-4.. wait for 5 are something XD


Not much difference, but what is different is significant. I'd say grab the 4 just for the performance improvements. Waiting for the 5 is a good idea also.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I did a hard restart and it seems to have fixed the issue with scrolling that jitters violently in the "top app" sections. It still seems very sluggish to load. It reminds me of how the Google play store ran on my HP TouchPad when I was running CM9 alpha builds.
> 
> Also, here is what I'm talking about with the brightness fluctuation: https://www.box.com/shared/2vduc5xf1uyk7q87x2ex (I'll try to upload it on yt later today.) Start at around 1:45 and you'll start seeing it at 1:55.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC3KAm0kpm0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeah I see that. Strange, I've never witnessed that myself. Yeah it is quite sluggish.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Id get the 3rd gen save the money not much difference between 3-4.. wait for 5 are something XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not much difference, but what is different is significant. I'd say grab the 4 just for the performance improvements. Waiting for the 5 is a good idea also.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I guess I have grounds for an exchange (this in addition to yellowing on part of the screen). I seem to be a lemon magnet for consumer electronics.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Hmm, I guess I have grounds for an exchange (this in addition to yellowing on part of the screen). I seem to be a lemon magnet for consumer electronics.


LoL you wanna trade for a Nexus7 + Cash lemme know im not to far away in Roanoke.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Id get the 3rd gen save the money not much difference between 3-4.. wait for 5 are something XD


Hmm, yeah. I think I'll just get another 3. The 3rd gen already does most of what I want. The only reason I'm getting a replacement is because my mom took one of mine so figured might as well use this chance to replace it with a cellular model. Having cellular data is more important to me than the faster CPU. Really, what I want as an upgrade is availability of a 128GB capacity model.

I'm not sure if I'll even get an iPad 5. My Transformer Infinity has taken over quite a number of the iPad's functions and the microSD card slot means I have virtually unlimited storage. I still prefer the iPad for web browsing and PDF since I find its 4:3 aspect ratio is better suited for those than the 16:10 aspect ratio that most Android tablets use.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

iPad 16GB Black (3rd gen)


----------



## RJacobs28

iPad (4th Gen) - 64 GB Black WiFi


----------



## sidewu

I have the third iPad in black, 16GB wifi only.


----------



## Robilar

Redstapler you have me listed as having 2 IPad's (which is correct).

I do have an IPad 2 64GB 3G version but also a 64GB IPad Mini (Wi-fi) not an IPad 4th gen.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Hmm, I guess I have grounds for an exchange (this in addition to yellowing on part of the screen). I seem to be a lemon magnet for consumer electronics.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL you wanna trade for a Nexus7 + Cash lemme know im not to far away in Roanoke.
Click to expand...

Hell no! I meant warranty exchange. ;p


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Hell no! I meant warranty exchange. ;p


----------



## skshooter

Picked up a black Ipad mini 32gb+4g with AT&T, so far im loving these LTE speeds. My highest so far has been 31.1mbps and the battery life is incredible. For anyone thats on the fence about these mini ipads, go for it, you wont regret it.


----------



## Rerona

So I think I decided to keep the Ipad 4th gen instead of returning it to get the Ipad Mini. But still on the fence about it being a 16GB. Does anyone have any recommendations for a external otg storage for the Ipad? Probably preferably Wifi. Right now I've found 3, but not sure which is best. The AirStash, Kingston Wi-Drive, or GoFlex Satellite. Not liking the reviews for the GoFlex atm on amazon, and atm probably leaning towards the AirStash because it allows transferring of files both ways. The pricetag is a tad large though.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> So I think I decided to keep the Ipad 4th gen instead of returning it to get the Ipad Mini. But still on the fence about it being a 16GB. Does anyone have any recommendations for a external otg storage for the Ipad? Probably preferably Wifi. Right now I've found 3, but not sure which is best. The AirStash, Kingston Wi-Drive, or GoFlex Satellite. Not liking the reviews for the GoFlex atm on amazon, and atm probably leaning towards the AirStash because it allows transferring of files both ways. The pricetag is a tad large though.


I've got a Kingston Wi-Drive and a Patriot Gauntlet Node and they're clunky enough that they ended up left at home unused. No idea about the AirStash but I reckon I'd probably feel the same about it. Also, keep in mind that while these things are fine for video, music and other media, app storage is still limited to what you have on the iPad. For me, 32GB is the minimum unless it's only used for, say, web browsing, email, ebook reading and small games in which case, 16GB is probably enough.


----------



## Robilar

Agreed, storage is a premium on an IPad. Both my devices (IPad 2 and IPad Mini) are the 64GB variety. If you are going to purchase a device with no storage expansion options, go with the biggest possible.


----------



## Hokies83

i have a 16gb and have 4 pages filled with apps and still have 4gb space left.. You guys must record video are something lol.

Video/mp3? Stream them.... or put them on a flash drive... Save 200$


----------



## SenorRed

Well add me to the list...32gig, black, retina display.



I love my android phone, but I think apple has the tablet game pretty locked down. Not to mention Google's unwillingness to sell the Nexus 10 anywhere other than the play store is a little obnoxious. They would have got my money yesterday instead of apple. Not to mention the amount of accessories for this thing is through the roof:thumb:.

Regardless, I am very impressed with the iPad the app market is impressive. I will say though, I am glad I use android as my mobile device.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> i have a 16gb and have 4 pages filled with apps and still have 4gb space left.. You guys must record video are something lol.
> Video/mp3? Stream them.... or put them on a flash drive... Save 200$


Streaming gets pricey with most 3G plans and is useless with Wi Fi when you travel. Also, it was my understanding that the Apple adapter for the flash drive support was quite expensive?

Trying putting a half dozen movies on a device and a season or 2 of a tv show in relatively high resolution. Fills up pretty quick.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Streaming gets pricey with most 3G plans and is useless with Wi Fi when you travel. Also, it was my understanding that the Apple adapter for the flash drive support was quite expensive?
> Trying putting a half dozen movies on a device and a season or 2 of a tv show in relatively high resolution. Fills up pretty quick.


The adapter is like 29$ then u snag a 64gb flash drive done.

Streaming video u can just load afew while at home.. then when ur rdy to go there all loaded and rdy to go when u leave.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The adapter is like 29$ then u snag a 64gb flash drive done.
> Streaming video u can just load afew while at home.. then when ur rdy to go there all loaded and rdy to go when u leave.


Not much use for me, I travel a lot for work, usually a week at a time. Also can't load ITunes on my work laptop









Also would you mind providing a link to this $29 device? I can't find a lightning version anywhere in that price range.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Also would you mind providing a link to this $29 device? I can't find a lightning version anywhere in that price range.


http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter?fnode=3a


----------



## Robilar

Thanks. So I can plug in an external USB drive to the adapter and run video off of it with my AVPlayerHD or Azul?

Also can I plug a card reader into it in order to read SD cards without changing the format? I also have a USB to Micro SD adapter (very tiny) If that could be plugged in directly, it would be handy as I have a few 32GB Micro SD cards.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thanks. So I can plug in an external USB drive to the adapter and run video off of it with my AVPlayerHD or Azul?
> 
> Also can I plug a card reader into it in order to read SD cards without changing the format? I also have a USB to Micro SD adapter (very tiny) If that could be plugged in directly, it would be handy as I have a few 32GB Micro SD cards.


Not sure if 3rd party apps are supported by the camera connection kit. Card reader, I guess it would depend on the power requirement. If it's low power, it'll probably work fine. I don't really watch videos on the iPad. My iPads (64GB) are filled with comics and those have to be in local storage.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> Well add me to the list...32gig, black, retina display.
> 
> I love my android phone, but I think apple has the tablet game pretty locked down. Not to mention Google's unwillingness to sell the Nexus 10 anywhere other than the play store is a little obnoxious. They would have got my money yesterday instead of apple. Not to mention the amount of accessories for this thing is through the roof:thumb:.
> Regardless, I am very impressed with the iPad the app market is impressive. I will say though, I am glad I use android as my mobile device.


3/4?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Red could you update my iPad Mini entry to say that it's a "16GB Wifi - Black." Some great discussion and info in the thread guys.


----------



## RedStapler

There you go, Ben.

Nice to see so much conversation happening ITT.

With the new Mini having come out, I'd like to make a call to the group's more artistic members and/or lukers to put together some proposals for a new graphic on the OP. If we have only one, then I guess yours will go up, but if we have several images, we could vote on them or something.

Hope to see a few coolpix!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> There you go, Ben.
> 
> Nice to see so much conversation happening ITT.
> 
> With the new Mini having come out, I'd like to make a call to the group's more artistic members and/or lukers to put together some proposals for a new graphic on the OP. If we have only one, then I guess yours will go up, but if we have several images, we could vote on them or something.
> 
> Hope to see a few coolpix!


Thanks Red and nice idea for a new graphic. Here's hoping everybody a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## SenorRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> 3/4?


4!


----------



## Hokies83

Dam just noticed a dead spot on my Ipad 3s screen.. "touch wise" can not select anything from that area or move anything from that area.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Dam just noticed a dead spot on my Ipad 3s screen.. "touch wise" can not select anything from that area or move anything from that area.


=(

Maybe I'll see you in the Richmond Apple store? XP


----------



## rdr09

YouTube is back.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> =(
> Maybe I'll see you in the Richmond Apple store? XP


I gotta go to Richmond on the 17th.. never been to Richmond be4 XD


----------



## RedStapler

Just got my first submission for new cover art for the forum. Thanks RJacobs! Great submission!

I hadn't set a deadline or anything but how about we say I give it another week and then can pick from the available options on 12/18.

Cool? Cool!









Thanks again, RJ!


----------



## Al plants Corn

I bought an ipad 2 last december and sold it that following February. After upgrading to an iphone 4s, had a droid x, the ipad just sat and collected dust. However, now I'm wanting to do some more reading and want to pick up another ipad. Which would be better for that, the mini or a retina model?

My thinking is the retina model would allow for more text on the screen but the mini would be lots more enjoyable to hold, being lighter and all. Would the mini be the best choice in this situation?

I didn't really game that much on my ipad 2 and probably won't do anymore this time around. So don't factor that into your decision.

I remember saying Rob did a lot of reading and preferred the Mini to his ipad 2(which I can only guess is because of the reduced weight).


----------



## Robilar

Reduced weight, much better battery life and narrow side bezels (makes a huge difference in e-reading).


----------



## RJacobs28

Definitely the mini for reading. Hands down.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Reduced weight, much better battery life and narrow side bezels (makes a huge difference in e-reading).


That's the hugest reason I didn't like the 3rd and 4th gen iPads. The increased weight and thickness over that of the iPad 2 was definitely noticeable when using it without a case, or just with a Smart Cover. The iPad Mini has a lot of appeal to me, but until I see refurb units going for (hopefully) $250-270, I will not pull the trigger.


----------



## Robilar

Here are some picks of my 64GB Mini with my new leather case.






I ordered this skin for the Mini for when it is not in a case. It even comes with the matching desktop wallpaper


----------



## boostinsteve

Guess I get to join. Just picked up a 32gb iPad w/ "retina display." I have to say I didn't want to fall into the I sheep crowd, but this thing is badass. Loving it compared to my cheap android tabs from china. For the price you pay for them, they better be nice though.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's the hugest reason I didn't like the 3rd and 4th gen iPads. The increased weight and thickness over that of the iPad 2 was definitely noticeable when using it without a case, or just with a Smart Cover. The iPad Mini has a lot of appeal to me, but until I see refurb units going for (hopefully) $250-270, I will not pull the trigger.


It's a good thing you didn't have the iPad 1 then. The others seem thinner and lighter to me.









I think you're right to wait on the mini though. My thoughts are that the next generation will be a much more worthwhile buy. This first iteration just doesn't quite cut it. No proper retina display, and bad dimensions for watching movies. That said, it's totally beautiful to look at and hold.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> It's a good thing you didn't have the iPad 1 then. The others seem thinner and lighter to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right to wait on the mini though. My thoughts are that the next generation will be a much more worthwhile buy. This first iteration just doesn't quite cut it. No proper retina display, and bad dimensions for watching movies. That said, it's totally beautiful to look at and hold.


Haha







. My bro had a first gen, and it wasn't bad, but then again, it wasn't expected to be thinner and lighter, like everything else Apple does. I was actually quite surprised there wasn't an uproar or shot made at them for not making it even thinner and lighter with the 3rd gen.


----------



## Hokies83

3rd gen is still very thin imo. and the retnia display makes it so worth selling ur ipad 2 for an ipad 3.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> It's a good thing you didn't have the iPad 1 then. The others seem thinner and lighter to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right to wait on the mini though. My thoughts are that the next generation will be a much more worthwhile buy. This first iteration just doesn't quite cut it. No proper retina display, and *bad dimensions for watching movies.*


Not ideal for movies, yes, but it's a much better aspect ratio for reading, web browsing, etc.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Not ideal for movies, yes, but it's a much better aspect ratio for reading, web browsing, etc.


Really? I never thought of it like that. Must admit I'm not so fussy with aspect ratio when it comes to those two tasks, but it matters a whole lot more to me when watching a film.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Really? I never thought of it like that. Must admit I'm not so fussy with aspect ratio when it comes to those two tasks, but it matters a whole lot more to me when watching a film.


I also have a Transformer TF700T so I've had the chance to compare it with the iPad. For PDF, web browsing, etc, the iPad's 4:3 aspect ratio screen feels more comfortable and it's actually easier to balance whether using it in portrait or landscape mode. Of course, watching movies, the 16:10 aspect ratio on the TF700T is much nicer for minimal letter boxing.


----------



## steelbom

@Robilar: that skin/wallpaper combo is cool!


----------



## SenorRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostinsteve*
> 
> Guess I get to join. Just picked up a 32gb iPad w/ "retina display." I have to say I didn't want to fall into the I sheep crowd, but this thing is badass. Loving it compared to my cheap android tabs from china. For the price you pay for them, they better be nice though.


This is how I feel about my identical iPad. I really use it A LOT more than I thought I would, and considering the amount of it cost...that is a good thing.


----------



## RedStapler

I have found that having a wifi only model around the house is a great household tool for a number of tasks, not least of which is taking photos every now and then. (My C750 died and I haven't replaced it.) When I'm on one of the rapid ride buses here in Seattle which are equipped with wifi, it's also quite handy. But such a vast majority of apps don't have an offline mode that it is crippling to be without internet connectivity on the go. I think when I get my next one, it will have to have some kind of connection to the net that works all the time.

Maybe I'll have an iPhone by then.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I have found that having a wifi only model around the house is a great household tool for a number of tasks, not least of which is taking photos every now and then. (My C750 died and I haven't replaced it.) When I'm on one of the rapid ride buses here in Seattle which are equipped with wifi, it's also quite handy. But such a vast majority of apps don't have an offline mode that it is crippling to be without internet connectivity on the go. I think when I get my next one, it will have to have some kind of connection to the net that works all the time.
> 
> Maybe I'll have an iPhone by then.


I used to have wi-fi only models that I just tethered to my cellphone. It works but it's highly inconvenient and drains the phone battery like crazy. Having built-in cellular data access on the iPad is very useful. Because of the iPad's massive battery, it's what we now use instead of the cellphone to tether our laptops when we find ourselves in an area without wifi.

Another nice thing is data access on the iPad is on a month-to-month basis. If you don't need it on certain months, it's very easy to cancel service from the iPad itself. No need to be put on hold and endure long wait times calling the cellular provider's customer service. This is one area where I'm glad of Apple bullying tactics as I don't think other manufacturers can get away with the same.


----------



## Ergates

Correct me if I've misunderstood, but don't the WiFi only iPad versions come with no GPS chipset? For me, that's a deal breaker, and why I bought a 3G iPad. A tablet has to be the finest map reading instrument there is, so much better than a phone because of the size of the screen.


----------



## Robilar

My wi-fi tablet has maps and gps.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My wi-fi tablet has maps and gps.


Hmm i tried to use GPS while driving and it would do nothing showed me a general map of my location but my location on the map would not update at all.

This was using Waze.


----------



## Robilar

If it's wi-fi it will not work without a wi-fi connection. Try tethering it to your cellphone when you are driving.


----------



## RedStapler

I can't remember where I read about this, but I think, on the wifi only models, the location data is pulled from a complex database of information points, including, mostly, the known location of various wifi sources. I forget the name of the service that provides this functionality but I think my iPod Touch 4G knew where I was all over downtown Seattle because it was picking up data about surrounding wifi sources. Does anyone know about this or can tell me if I dreamed it maybe?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I can't remember where I read about this, but I think, on the wifi only models, the location data is pulled from a complex database of information points, including, mostly, the known location of various wifi sources. I forget the name of the service that provides this functionality but I think my iPod Touch 4G knew where I was all over downtown Seattle because it was picking up data about surrounding wifi sources. Does anyone know about this or can tell me if I dreamed it maybe?


That's correct. It's similar to what Google does. The iPad Wi-Fi only model does not contain its own GPS chip but it can more or less guess its location via Wi-Fi triangulation. However, I believe when tethered to an iPhone, it may be able to receive location data from the GPS chip on the iPhone.


----------



## Hokies83

I wanna trade my Ipad 3 16gb Wifi for another tablet if person adds cash.. i just do not use it enough to warrant it's price....

Also i want to bank some money to buy a Case labs TH10 lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> I used to have wi-fi only models that I just tethered to my cellphone. It works but it's highly inconvenient and drains the phone battery like crazy. Having built-in cellular data access on the iPad is very useful. Because of the iPad's massive battery, it's what we now use instead of the cellphone to tether our laptops when we find ourselves in an area without wifi.
> Another nice thing is data access on the iPad is on a month-to-month basis. If you don't need it on certain months, it's very easy to cancel service from the iPad itself. No need to be put on hold and endure long wait times calling the cellular provider's customer service. This is one area where I'm glad of Apple bullying tactics as I don't think other manufacturers can get away with the same.


Every since my Droid Razr M, tethering doesn't drain the battery as much as one would think. On 2-4 bars of LTE, I get at least 6 hours out of my phone, and still manage to have around 20-30% to spare. The phone is a different story, but I do this a lot in my dorm so I can use my MBA on my bed.


----------



## Rerona

Hmm well now, realized that 16GB is definitely not enough room for me. How much do you think I can sell a like new Ipad 4th Gen 16GB black on craigs/ebay? Think I'ma go the 32GB Ipad Mini route lol.


----------



## RedStapler

It's been less than 30 days since you made your purchase, you may be able to take it back to the Apple store for an exchange.


----------



## Rerona

Can't I bought it Black Friday target. Already opened it too.


----------



## skshooter

I just looked at Targets return policy.

The following items must be returned within 30 days: Computers, netbooks, laptops, eReaders, tablets, cameras, camcorders, digital audio players, GPS systems, video game hardware, personal DVD players, and no-contract cell phones. *For these items purchased between 11/1 - 12/25, the 30 day refund period will start on 12/26.*

Looks like you have plenty of time, as long as it still looks brand new.


----------



## Rerona

I've been reading though that Target doesn't accept opened ipads.


----------



## RedStapler

Just take it in and tell them that it was an early Christmas gift, and you've found that it is shutting itself down after 30-45 minutes of processor intensive activity. They won't want to make you prove that, especially when you follow that up by immediately saying you actually want to spend a little more cash on something bigger.

Unless there's something you're not telling us, I think you're probably pretty covered.


----------



## pez

I got to personally demo an iPad Mini today (finally). I have to say I really like it. Having gone from an iPad 2 to a Nexus 7 (happily), I'm a bit envious. The weight difference is rather huge, and is a lot nicer,and easier to hold in one hand. I've got a bit of Best Buy credit coming from Gift Cards and Certificates soon, so I may be buying one to fiddle with sometime after the holidays.


----------



## skshooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> I've been reading though that Target doesn't accept opened ipads.


Just take it in you have nothing to lose.


----------



## tubers

Guys, how do I add a single photo to our ipad from the PC?

I also can't see the song names on iTunes. Only genre, albums, etc.

Itunes is very confusing


----------



## Rerona

I was able to return the Ipad thanks. Does anyone know is the LTE version of the Ipad mini charges a activation fee every time you activate the LTE after canceling it? I am debating on the 32GB Wifi or the 32GB LTE version, but the LTE feature I'd mainly use when traveling and not when I'm home. I was talking to a verizon representative the other day, and he himself wasn't to sure. Was wondering if anyone has a LTE version and knows.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Guys, how do I add a single photo to our ipad from the PC?
> I also can't see the song names on iTunes. Only genre, albums, etc.
> Itunes is very confusing


connect to PC, browse with windows explorer to the photos folder on the ipad, add pictures to that folder. I think that's it.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> I was able to return the Ipad thanks. Does anyone know is the LTE version of the Ipad mini charges a activation fee every time you activate the LTE after canceling it? I am debating on the 32GB Wifi or the 32GB LTE version, but the LTE feature I'd mainly use when traveling and not when I'm home. I was talking to a verizon representative the other day, and he himself wasn't to sure. Was wondering if anyone has a LTE version and knows.


Make sure you get the LTE version, even if you don't use it most of the time.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Does anyone know is the LTE version of the Ipad mini charges a activation fee every time you activate the LTE after canceling it? I am debating on the 32GB Wifi or the 32GB LTE version, but the LTE feature I'd mainly use when traveling and not when I'm home. I was talking to a verizon representative the other day, and he himself wasn't to sure. Was wondering if anyone has a LTE version and knows.


Assuming it works the same as the bigger iPads and you buy it set up for prepaid (e.g. direct from Apple, not so sure about the ones you can at Best Buy or at carriers, etc), there should be no activation fee.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> I was able to return the Ipad thanks. Does anyone know is the LTE version of the Ipad mini charges a activation fee every time you activate the LTE after canceling it? I am debating on the 32GB Wifi or the 32GB LTE version, but the LTE feature I'd mainly use when traveling and not when I'm home. I was talking to a verizon representative the other day, and he himself wasn't to sure. Was wondering if anyone has a LTE version and knows.


Not for any carriers in Canada afaik.

Not sure about the Us though.


----------



## Subayai

soon to be an ipad mini white 16gb wifi... After looking all over Toronto for one this weekend - and hearing January as when to stock is expected again, and the Apple store saying maybe around Christmas, I ordered it via the apple store on Monday. It said Availability 1 week and expected delivery date of January 2nd, but to my surprise it shipped today with a delivery date of December 24th







So they must of got a large amount of stock suddenly come available.


----------



## Robilar

I love the mini... It is my 9th tablet to date and by far my favorite. Yes I wish it had a micro SD slot and yes I do not love using ITunes for syncing books, videos etc, but the hardware is pure magic. Glad I got the 64GB though. I knew before buying that anything less and I would have buyers remorse in a few months.


----------



## Rerona

Which would you prioritize more? 64GB or 32GB + LTE?


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Which would you prioritize more? 64GB or 32GB + LTE?


32GB+LTE, without a doubt.

And welcome, Sabayi!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Which would you prioritize more? 64GB or 32GB + LTE?


64GB, then use your phone as a hotspot. If you're using an iPhone, or something like a Razr Maxx/HD Maxx, then tethering won't be as huge of a hit to battery life as expected.


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> 32GB+LTE, without a doubt.
> And welcome, Sabayi!


+1


----------



## dennyb

I have a question for you guys/gals concerning a way to get internet service for a 16gb iPad (wifi only) while staying at a Florida motel that charges $10 / night for internet. I have seen something about using a 3G modem with a wireless router...but I don't understand the intricacies involved.

The iPad above is now connected wirelessly to a Lynksys 160N router ...that I could take along when traveling. We do not have a smart phone with a data plan to tether the iPad to....don't want to go that route anyway.

Is there a device that I can plug into an electrical outlet to get internet and then hook up by cable (ethernet or usb) to the Lynksis router....then connect the iPad to my Linksys router just as we do now ?

If such a device exists...am I then going to need to purchase some sort of a data plan to get the internet access I am looking for ?

I hope I have not been too confusing so please bear with me and try to guide me as to which way to go...Thanks


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> 
> I have a question for you guys/gals concerning a way to get internet service for a 16gb iPad (wifi only) while staying at a Florida motel that charges $10 / night for internet. I have seen something about using a 3G modem with a wireless router...but I don't understand the intricacies involved.
> The iPad above is now connected wirelessly to a Lynksys 160N router ...that I could take along when traveling. We do not have a smart phone with a data plan to tether the iPad to....don't want to go that route anyway.
> Is there a device that I can plug into an electrical outlet to get internet and then hook up by cable (ethernet or usb) to the Lynksis router....then connect the iPad to my Linksys router just as we do now ?
> If such a device exists...am I then going to need to purchase some sort of a data plan to get the internet access I am looking for ?
> I hope I have not been too confusing so please bear with me and try to guide me as to which way to go...Thanks


You could buy a 3G or 4G modem, or hotspot device. A hotspot device will really be wireless except when charging. It's literally just the data connection of a smartphone. It will connect to your iPad, computer, etc. without the need for anything but the hotspot and a data plan.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 64GB, then use your phone as a hotspot. If you're using an iPhone, or something like a Razr Maxx/HD Maxx, then tethering won't be as huge of a hit to battery life as expected.


I have an iPhone and battery life of the phone definitely takes a hit while tethering. You get just around 3~5 hours vs 10~12 hours if you had data on the iPad itself. Of course, my personal preference would be for 64GB + LTE.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> You could buy a 3G or 4G modem, or hotspot device. A hotspot device will really be wireless except when charging. It's literally just the data connection of a smartphone. It will connect to your iPad, computer, etc. without the need for anything but the hotspot and a data plan.


Tablet data plans (at least from AT&T & Verizon) are cheaper than hotspot data plans. For hotspot, you're looking at $50/mo minimum for 4GB on Verizon and $50/mo minimum for 5GB on AT&T. If you don't need much data and can get by with just 2~3GB, it'll only cost $30 and that's something you can easily cancel or subscribe to on a month-to-month basis with the iPad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb*
> I have a question for you guys/gals concerning a way to get internet service for a 16gb iPad (wifi only) while staying at a Florida motel that charges $10 / night for internet. I have seen something about using a 3G modem with a wireless router...but I don't understand the intricacies involved.
> 
> The iPad above is now connected wirelessly to a Lynksys 160N router ...that I could take along when traveling. We do not have a smart phone with a data plan to tether the iPad to....don't want to go that route anyway.


Is that $10/night for all internet access or just access to wi-fi? If internet via ethernet cable is free, then you can probably just bring your Linksys router with you and have it work as a wi-fi access point. How long are you staying at the hotel? If it's just a short stay, just pay the hotel fee.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> I have an iPhone and battery life of the phone definitely takes a hit while tethering. You get just around 3~5 hours vs 10~12 hours if you had data on the iPad itself. Of course, my personal preference would be for 64GB + LTE.
> Tablet data plans (at least from AT&T & Verizon) are cheaper than hotspot data plans. For hotspot, you're looking at $50/mo minimum for 4GB on Verizon and $50/mo minimum for 5GB on AT&T. If you don't need much data and can get by with just 2~3GB, it'll only cost $30 and that's something you can easily cancel or subscribe to on a month-to-month basis with the iPad.
> Is that $10/night for all internet access or just access to wi-fi? If internet via ethernet cable is free, then you can probably just bring your Linksys router with you and have it work as a wi-fi access point. How long are you staying at the hotel? If it's just a short stay, just pay the hotel fee.


I never got a chance to really tether with the iPhone. I did while with Verizon, but VZW 3G is well...painful. My Razr M puts out at least 8-10 hours on hotspot (4G LTE), so I find it adequate. Also, with VZW's new Share Everything (or w/e) plan, tethering is now included, so it's just a matter of turning it on for me. That being said, I still truly miss AT&T.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I never got a chance to really tether with the iPhone. I did while with Verizon, but VZW 3G is well...painful. My Razr M puts out at least 8-10 hours on hotspot (4G LTE), so I find it adequate. Also, with VZW's new Share Everything (or w/e) plan, tethering is now included, so it's just a matter of turning it on for me. That being said, I still truly miss AT&T.


I have Verizon (prepaid) on my iPad and AT&T Mobile Share for the phones so all our phones have tethering, too. My mom has my old WiFi-only iPad which she just tethers to her phone. However, it's a lot more convenient having data access on the iPad itself. If I upgrade the iPads, I'm planning on switching to LTE models on all of them and just adding them to the Mobile Share account ($10/month per iPad). The nice thing is the iPad is a far longer lasting WiFi hotspot (can deliver more than 24 hours on full charge) than the iPhone.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> I have Verizon (prepaid) on my iPad and AT&T Mobile Share for the phones so all our phones have tethering, too. My mom has my old WiFi-only iPad which she just tethers to her phone. However, it's a lot more convenient having data access on the iPad itself. If I upgrade the iPads, I'm planning on switching to LTE models on all of them and just adding them to the Mobile Share account ($10/month per iPad). The nice thing is the iPad is a far longer lasting WiFi hotspot (can deliver more than 24 hours on full charge) than the iPhone.


That's impressive, actually. And I've thought about it, too, but I can't bring myself to pay that $130 premium for data :/. Not sure why.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's impressive, actually. And I've thought about it, too, but I can't bring myself to pay that $130 premium for data :/. Not sure why.


Probably because adding the cellular+GPS chip shouldn't cost them more than $50. Then again, additional NAND flash costs even less than the cellular chip. In terms of parts cost, the WiFi-only 64GB model probably costs less than the 32GB+LTE one. It's just that Apple has conditioned folks that paying an extra $100 for each "storage upgrade level" is normal.









The $130 is a one-time charge and WiFi hotspots tend to cost more than that if you go month-to-month anyway (Verizon Jetpack is $270), not to mention the minimum monthly plans for hotspots is a lot more expensive and you have to pay for activation fees, etc. I believe both Verizon and AT&T also have prepaid data for hotspot but the fees are even higher (last I checked, I think it was around $80 for 5GB). If adding them to a shared data plan (Verizon Share Everything, AT&T Mobile Share), hotspots are an extra $20 per month while tablets are just an extra $10 per month. I still don't understand the rationale on that one since you can also use the tablets as hotspots.

If you're going to need data on your iPad and don't already have a smartphone with tethering support, you're better off getting an iPad with data built-in than getting a separate WiFi hotspot.


----------



## RJacobs28

Side Note:

RedStapler - did you ever receive any more graphics for the front page?


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Side Note:
> RedStapler - did you ever receive any more graphics for the front page?


Thanks for reminding me! No, I haven't!

Soooo... I think I'd said I'd just give it a couple weeks or something.

How about one more call for anyone who might be interested to submit anything else, and if not, I'll get the new banner from RJacobs28 posted up front soon.

Let's say we give it maybe Through xmas (I am very busy, myself, until then) and I'll post up a new pic on the 26th? Sound ok to you, RJ?


----------



## Robilar

Anyone have any thoughts on why my IPad Mini is much faster than my IPad 2? It opens and closes apps much quicker and video runs smoother using the same playback app (the mighty AVPlayerHD). I would assume that it is due to a smaller screen area but I found it surprising given the internal hardware is supposed to be pretty much identical.


----------



## Rerona

I think I noticed a problem with the ipad mini I got. The lightning adapter slot when I plug it into the computer is kinda iffy, it works, but if i accidently tap it, it disconnects and reconnects. I'm guessing this is not normal. This is what I get for purchasing a Ipad mini through craigslist xD. Its a 64GB Black Wifi, got it for 450. I wonder if I can do a RMA exchange for such a popular item, since they probably won't have replacements...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on why my IPad Mini is much faster than my IPad 2? It opens and closes apps much quicker and video runs smoother using the same playback app (the mighty AVPlayerHD). I would assume that it is due to a smaller screen area but I found it surprising given the internal hardware is supposed to be pretty much identical.


Well its still pushing the same resolution, so that shouldn't have anything to do with it. The iPad Mini also go Siri, yet the 2 didn't







. Figures







.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on why my IPad Mini is much faster than my IPad 2? It opens and closes apps much quicker and video runs smoother using the same playback app (the mighty AVPlayerHD). I would assume that it is due to a smaller screen area but I found it surprising given the internal hardware is supposed to be pretty much identical.


If anything it's going to be because of the flash storage. They tend to vary in speeds. You might find some iPad 2's are faster than yours, etc.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> I think I noticed a problem with the ipad mini I got. The lightning adapter slot when I plug it into the computer is kinda iffy, it works, but if i accidently tap it, it disconnects and reconnects. I'm guessing this is not normal. This is what I get for purchasing a Ipad mini through craigslist xD. Its a 64GB Black Wifi, got it for 450. I wonder if I can do a RMA exchange for such a popular item, since they probably won't have replacements...


That is definitely not normal. The lightning connector works great on mine. My only issue with it is it's hard to find it to plug in during low light situations. I fumble around quite a bit prior to connecting. I expect it would be easier to find on the white one.

Did you buy it new off craigslist? If so with a purchase receipt you should be able to exchange it at an Apple store under warranty. If you bought it used, hit up the buyer for a copy of the original purchase receipt. When I sell electronics, I always provide a copy for warranty purposes. If they can't give you a receipt, it is likely a stolen or DOA unit. I read that Apple store employees regularly write off hardware at the store and provide new to customers and then take the defective units and resell them personally.

In case anyone was wondering, my IPad Mini charges just fine off of my USB 3.0 port on my laptop.


----------



## Rerona

I always thought you didnt' need the receipt for Apple products because the warranty went with the product


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> I always thought you didnt' need the receipt for Apple products because the warranty went with the product


I used to think that too, but that's only true if you register the AppleCare warranty with your product in the specified time. If you don't register it in time, or at all, you need the receipt to do so.


----------



## Rerona

http://puu.sh/1ERyM
This has been registered though right?


----------



## Al plants Corn

Still going back and forth between the mini and ipad 4. Both would be 16gb.

Can't decide who much money I want to spend


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Still going back and forth between the mini and ipad 4. Both would be 16gb.
> 
> Can't decide who much money I want to spend


I have an iPad 3 and after toying with my moms mini, I'd much rather have the mini


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> http://puu.sh/1ERyM
> This has been registered though right?


No. You've got your 1-year limited warranty through until November next year, and ~three months of phone support.

Register it here: https://selfsolve.apple.com/Agreements.do

If it's been more than a month since you purchased it you will need to call them and give them proof that the AppleCare warranty was purchased within 30 days of your iPad mini.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I have an iPad 3 and after toying with my moms mini, I'd much rather have the mini


I'm thinking the same thing. The extra space of the ipad 4 would be nice but holding the thing would be a chore. Ipad mini it is


----------



## Rerona

No receipt. Guy is insisting he bought it as a gift originally but had to sell it so does not have it. Is there nothing I can do with it? Im heading to the mall, and there is a genius bar.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> No receipt. Guy is insisting he bought it as a gift originally but had to sell it so does not have it. Is there nothing I can do with it? Im heading to the mall, and there is a genius bar.


You can try. They might let you register it if it's near the 30 day window -- try and explain it to them, but they may not let you. (You may have to sell off the AppleCare separately... if you can't register it with it, or keep it for another iPad mini in the future -- say maybe a second or third generation.)


----------



## RJacobs28

The Apple Retail store would be able to provide a service replacement under warranty without proof of purchase.


----------



## pez

Yeah, when I went to replace my iPhone 4, it had about two weeks until the warranty was up. They only had to check the page that you actually linked, and replaced it like that.


----------



## steelbom

I wasn't saying you can't get it replaced under warranty... I'm saying it isn't under Apple's extended warranty which adds another year of coverage.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Played with my cousins ipad mini tonight. My god it's so light. And sexy as **** lol. Problem is, there were numerous times it has problems tracking my finger and there seemed to be hints of lag. They just got it that morning so it wasn't bloated or anything. Kind of left a bad taste in my mouth









Will say though, the form factor is damn near perfect.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Played with my cousins ipad mini tonight. My god it's so light. And sexy as **** lol. Problem is, there were numerous times it has problems tracking my finger and there seemed to be hints of lag. They just got it that morning so it wasn't bloated or anything. Kind of left a bad taste in my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will say though, the form factor is damn near perfect.


Hmm, the one in the store seemed just as quick, if not quicker than my iPad 2. I would tell your cousin to keep an eye on that as that shouldn't be normal.


----------



## Robilar

I agree. I have had no tracking issues with mine and find it to be generally faster than my IPad 2.


----------



## Rerona

Question, so I formatted my laptop due to it having some issues. Is there no way to add more media to my ipad without restoring my ipad and thus losing all the media I have on it also?


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Question, so I formatted my laptop due to it having some issues. Is there no way to add more media to my ipad without restoring my ipad and thus losing all the media I have on it also?


Assuming that you no longer have the media on the formatted laptop, then there is at least no way to do it legitimately through iTunes.
And that is also making the assumption that you havent purchased the media through the iTunes store (yes, people actually do that lol).

I would hazard a guess that there may be some some third-party application that would allow the transfer of content without using the iTunes interface, but I'm just not aware of any.

EDIT: A quick (and I mean quick) google search has revealed the following as an option.

http://www.digidna.net/diskaid


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Question, so I formatted my laptop due to it having some issues. Is there no way to add more media to my ipad without restoring my ipad and thus losing all the media I have on it also?


Did you back up your iTunes folder?


----------



## Rerona

I ended up just starting from scratch but now I'm having a seperate issue. Everytime I sync my ipad with my laptop it adds several GB's worth to other. I think it has to do with videos I've been adding to it and removing. I think it has to do with videos because currently have 15GB's of other.. and it the amount that it increases by when I delete videos goes up... Originally it was a few GB per sync, now it's like 8GB per sync. Doing a ipad restore now, but not sure what to do now.


----------



## RJacobs28

Restore should solve mate.


----------



## Rerona

Yea did a restore, but it's happening over and over. Just wondering if there is a way to prevent this from happening or am I gonna have to restore my ipad every week


----------



## Ergates

Does it still happen every single sync? Even if you don't make any changes to videos installed on the iPad?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rerona*
> 
> Yea did a restore, but it's happening over and over. Just wondering if there is a way to prevent this from happening or am I gonna have to restore my ipad every week


When you erased, did you restore from a back up?

Also have a look at this: http://osxdaily.com/2011/10/18/itunes-other-capacity-taking-up-tons-of-space-fix/


----------



## GabcenZ

Hey guys, I have and Ipad 2 but I have a little problem. It is about the Facebook app, when I post any message, video, photo, etc, from my Ipad 2 it appears like " sent via mobile" instead of " sent via iOS. Please need help how to fix this.

PD: Sorry, I reposted this in the main "tablet computers" section.


----------



## RJacobs28

If you post via the app it will display "via Mobile".

You have to post through notification centre for it to display "via iOS".


----------



## YangerD

I really want to pick up an iPad Mini but would kill myself if a Mini with retina display would to be released within a few months. What do you guys all think?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I really want to pick up an iPad Mini but would kill myself if a Mini with retina display would to be released within a few months. What do you guys all think?


I don't believe that's going to happen for several reasons. The first, is they only released it a little while and Apple's normal release cycle is 9-12 months depending on the product. The second, the tech to make a Retina mini isn't likely available yet. And the third, they would tick off so many of their customers it would be a PR nightmare.


----------



## Robilar

I have both the IPad and IPad Mini and can't stress enough how much I love the Mini...

I see the logic behind the absence of retina display on the Mini. First off, given the smaller screen, retina display would not be a huge difference in terms of clarity for video playback (I have an IPad 4 to compare it to). Second, retina display would likely negatively impact battery life on the Mini. It is a far more portable device than the IPad and with roughly 3 1/2 hours more battery life than an IPad, it is great for travelling.

Will I buy an IPad Mini with retina display when it comes out? Maybe. The battery life would have to be on par and it would have to also have a faster processor/more RAM in order to push a higher resolution screen. If it had all of these things, then I might consider it. Already having an IPad Mini though, there would have to be a really compelling reason to switch.

My suggestion to anyone interested in the Mini is to go and buy it from a store like Future Shop. They have a full return policy. Use it for a couple of weeks and then decide if you want to keep it. Trust me, you will


----------



## RedStapler

Although it seems it would be a "PR nightmare" to release another mini so shortly after releasing the first, the same could have been said about the possibility of an iPad4 in September 2012.

The suggestion I read recently somewhere that rang the most true was that the iPad4 was the anomaly, with a short release cycle on that one so that the whole product family would be on the lightning connector.

Meaning, you may likely see an iPad5 in March (or, I hope, in September, along with upgrades to everything else) but not likely to see an upgrade to the mini quite yet, especially with sales doing so well on the product. my opinion.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Although it seems it would be a "PR nightmare" to release another mini so shortly after releasing the first, the same could have been said about the possibility of an iPad4 in September 2012.
> 
> The suggestion I read recently somewhere that rang the most true was that the iPad4 was the anomaly, with a short release cycle on that one so that the whole product family would be on the lightning connector.
> 
> Meaning, you may likely see an iPad5 in March (or, I hope, in September, along with upgrades to everything else) but not likely to see an upgrade to the mini quite yet, especially with sales doing so well on the product. my opinion.


I do believe it was just an anomoly. Apple would bury themselves, and quickly, if they released products on such a regular basis. They would burn all their customers and destroy themselves.


----------



## RJacobs28

iPad Mini with Retina Display may be coming down the track, but I think the battery concerns outlined by Robilar are very valid.
There is also the matter of price - the iPad Mini was released as an entry level option for those looking to get a quality tablet and the inclusion of a "retina display" would have pushed the price up, making the device less $ competitive and pushing it away from the price that made it a great holiday gift.

All above said, I also own an iPad Mini and I've personally found that the 163PPI (as opposed to the iPad 2's 132PPI) does seem considerably clearer - which is to be expected when it's crammed in to less space. It's not a Retina display - but it's not _that_ far off.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Ipad mini 16GB white in stock at walmart. Still not sure if I want to pull the trigger.


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Ipad mini 16GB white in stock at walmart. Still not sure if I want to pull the trigger.


If it wasn't for the form factor, would you pay $329 for iPad 2 tech?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> If it wasn't for the form factor, would you pay $329 for iPad 2 tech?


Last time I checked, my IPad 2 does not provide 13 hours of battery life....


----------



## Ovlazek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Last time I checked, my IPad 2 does not provide 13 hours of battery life....


That's the biggest thing with the Mini in my eyes. I just checked. Even more impressed than I can remember.
14 Days, 3 Hours standby
17 Hours, 38 Minutes usage

I _still_ have 19% battery.
Hugely impressive. Obviously that isn't with heavy usage but still.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> If it wasn't for the form factor, would you pay $329 for iPad 2 tech?


Probably not. Good point.

The thing is I just bought a 670 and that has more or less put me out of the mood to spend money


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> If it wasn't for the form factor, would you pay $329 for iPad 2 tech?


Even direct from Apple refurb iPad 2s cost more than the iPad Mini at $349 (granted, I'd rather pay extra for the iPad 3, $379). While a lot of the Mini's specs are similar to the iPad 2's, it does have better cameras which is great if you use it for video conferencing, etc. If getting a model with cellular data support, the iPad Mini supports LTE while the iPad 2 only does 3G which is another point in the Mini's favor.


----------



## TrollingThunder

Add me to the list, finally








iPad 4 16GB WiFi White.
I had been debating quite a bit between the Mini and the 4. The arguments for the Mini were that I could get it in 3G or 32GB for essentially cheaper. Plus it feels quite nice in your hand. It's just a very well built little guy. It doesn't at all feel like a "compromised" iPad. It also has better battery life, a sexier "slimmer" bezel and you don't notice the resolution due to the smaller size. It can fit in my jacket pocket.
What really dragged me to the full size though was that I had a textbook with me. I put the iPad Mini on top of it and there were words passed the screen. I also fell in love with the display. The retina screen really puts other screens to shame. I wanted to love the Mini, I really did, but I felt like the 170$ difference was justified.
I also picked up the Moshi AG screen protector and the Smart Case and wow, people were wrong about the fit. The smart case is quite snug on my tablet. Maybe they refreshed it? Either way I plan on writing a review of the iPad, case and screen protector but in summary: they're all great.

As for the Mini, the sad thing is I feel like I'll still eventually get one. The 3G makes it like a 7.89" iPhone off contract for $460. It also works on T-Mobile networks out of the box on their refarmed HSPA+ networks.

As for what I love about this damn thing:
GoodReader
Evernote
InClass
Paper
Bamboo Paper
sugarSync
Dropbox

Games:
Swordrigo
Wild Blood
Bastion
Real Racing 2 HD
Dead Trigger
Order And Chaos
The Walking Dead

And I really wanted to stay in the Android Eco system. Being able to side load would've helped my fragile college wallet tremendously, but the truth is, iOS apps are just better. The developers know that a large majority of iPad owners will have to buy the apps because they can't be hacked and side loaded without jailbreaks and combined with a much more condensed SKU pool (four different iPad hardware versus thousands of different Android configurations) tends to much more incentives to code iOS games better. At best, most Android games look like N64 ports or maybe lower tier PS2 games, whereas ipad games have evolved almost to current gen consoles.
Just look at Modern Combat 4 on iOS versus the Nexus 7. Or Ravensword 2.

Anyway I'm really happy and this device has assisted in my studies tremendously. What other games you guys recommend? My list includes:
Ravensword
NOVA 3
Galaxy On Fire 2 HD
Modern Combat 4


----------



## Robilar

Does anyone know of an ipad app that captures series metadata populated via Calibre?

I currently use Stanza which works fine but it would be really nice if the books could be sorted by series without going for through the hassle of creating collections.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm trying out a 16 gb wifi iPad 4 that I got for $390 as an open box, and it's growing on me, coming from rooted phones and Android ROMs (stability and smoothness are refreshing), but some things bug me about my new toy.

For example, I hate the default unchangeable dark gray website font and off white background resulting in lower contrast. Even my old rooted phone running Android has more clarity reading the web. And by that I mean if you compare your iPad 3 or 4 side by side to, say, Nexus 10 (as I did this Thursday), N10 has very black font on crisp white background - significantly lesser strain on my eyes. Also dislike the amount of advertising in free apps and pop up ads in browsers - even in Adblock I got an HP pop up ad.

Still deciding if I should keep my new tablet in favor of N10, pending on whether my eyes get used to reading without the strain versus even reading on my phone. The price was certainly attractive enough for serious consideartion.

Correction: had another look at N10 today with my iPad in tow, this time with a freshly cleaned screen, and the two are mostly identical when reading web pages. My iPad 4 has a screen calibrated more toward a reddish tone, so it had more purplish blues in youtube videos, but overall, colors had better contrast and clarity. And to my relief, the font was a lot closer to black. Much lesser difference. I had no idea how a couple of days of accumulated fingerprints can affect screen clarity so much until this iPad, but the difference between a very clean screen and a screen that's been touched for a few hours is dramatic for me (and I wash my hands a lot, so it's not like the screen gets dirty and grimy). Definitely getting a stylus or two (thinking AmPen hybrid based on reviews + price).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrollingThunder*
> 
> Add me to the list, finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPad 4 16GB WiFi White.
> I had been debating quite a bit between the Mini and the 4. The arguments for the Mini were that I could get it in 3G or 32GB for essentially cheaper. Plus it feels quite nice in your hand. It's just a very well built little guy. It doesn't at all feel like a "compromised" iPad. It also has better battery life, a sexier "slimmer" bezel and you don't notice the resolution due to the smaller size. It can fit in my jacket pocket.
> What really dragged me to the full size though was that I had a textbook with me. I put the iPad Mini on top of it and there were words passed the screen. I also fell in love with the display. The retina screen really puts other screens to shame. I wanted to love the Mini, I really did, but I felt like the 170$ difference was justified.
> I also picked up the Moshi AG screen protector and the Smart Case and wow, people were wrong about the fit. The smart case is quite snug on my tablet. Maybe they refreshed it? Either way I plan on writing a review of the iPad, case and screen protector but in summary: they're all great.
> 
> As for the Mini, the sad thing is I feel like I'll still eventually get one. The 3G makes it like a 7.89" iPhone off contract for $460. It also works on T-Mobile networks out of the box on their refarmed HSPA+ networks.
> 
> As for what I love about this damn thing:
> GoodReader
> Evernote
> InClass
> Paper
> Bamboo Paper
> sugarSync
> Dropbox
> 
> Games:
> Swordrigo
> Wild Blood
> Bastion
> Real Racing 2 HD
> Dead Trigger
> Order And Chaos
> The Walking Dead
> 
> And I really wanted to stay in the Android Eco system. Being able to side load would've helped my fragile college wallet tremendously, but the truth is, iOS apps are just better. The developers know that a large majority of iPad owners will have to buy the apps because they can't be hacked and side loaded without jailbreaks and combined with a much more condensed SKU pool (four different iPad hardware versus thousands of different Android configurations) tends to much more incentives to code iOS games better. At best, most Android games look like N64 ports or maybe lower tier PS2 games, whereas ipad games have evolved almost to current gen consoles.
> Just look at Modern Combat 4 on iOS versus the Nexus 7. Or Ravensword 2.
> 
> Anyway I'm really happy and this device has assisted in my studies tremendously. What other games you guys recommend? My list includes:
> Ravensword
> NOVA 3
> Galaxy On Fire 2 HD
> Modern Combat 4


Try Noteshelf or Penultimate with a stylus. Greatest digital notebook ever.


----------



## Ponycar

anybody have any idea on the chances of Apple refreshing/upgrading their ipads in march? Normally that was their release schedule.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> anybody have any idea on the chances of Apple refreshing/upgrading their ipads in march? Normally that was their release schedule.


I wanna know if they will come out with a new iPad Mini this year? Maybe with a retina display? Otherwise I'd just get the one out now.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome TrollingThunder.

I have seen a few articles recently indicating iPad Minis with retina displays and an iPad 5 in March...

edit: and/or September.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Everything I've been reading indicates a likely lighter/narrower bezel (on the sides)for the iPad 5. Also read one rumor about Apple beginning to utilize new screen panels, made by Sharp or something like that, making them more efficient and extending battery life. I unno, I was going to possibly wait for the release, but I'm happy with my 16GB iPad 4 for $390.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome TrollingThunder.
> 
> I have seen a few articles recently indicating iPad Minis with retina displays and an iPad 5 in March...
> 
> edit: and/or September.


If they carry the narrow side bezels from the IPad Mini over to the full sized IPad, that will be a huge improvement. It is one of the best features of the Mini. It will essentially increase screen area significantly without increasing the size of the tablet.

For the Mini, I expect they will make the following improvements:

Retina Display
Faster Processor
More RAM

These are really the only areas that you can improve on the Mini as it is pretty awesome as it is.

Despite owning and loving my 64 GB Mini, if they came out with a retina display version with a faster dual core chip and 1GB of RAM in March, I'd likely buy it and give my daughter my current one.


----------



## tubers

Does anyone know if Dead Trigger and Shadowgun and Dark Meadow run native res on the ipad 4?

My eyes tell me it does but I'm not sure.


----------



## ElevenEleven

May I join? I'm finally settled on my iPad, and my love of tweaking is satisfied by 2 HTC HD2 phones and an old Viewsonic G Tablet, all of which are running various custom Android ROMs. But I just love the screen quality, the smoothness, and the stability of my iPad.



4th Generation 16GB Wi-fi in White.
(The case is RooCase dual-axis - very very good, albeit a tad heavy).


----------



## Robilar

This is my favorite case for all of my tablets (I have similar ones for the full sized IPad, IPad Mini and Samsung Tab 7.0+)

Looks nice, provides great protection and works well for landscape video viewing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> This is my favorite case for all of my tablets (I have similar ones for the full sized IPad, IPad Mini and Samsung Tab 7.0+)
> 
> Looks nice, provides great protection and works well for landscape video viewing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Who makes it? Looks VERY similar to the Poetic branded case I have for my Nexus 7.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome, 11 11!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Who makes it? Looks VERY similar to the Poetic branded case I have for my Nexus 7.


Casecrown and Blurex both make similar cases for the IPad and IPad Mini.

Amazon has them for under $15


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome, 11 11!


Thank you.

I also forgot to mention, a major factor in choosing iPad 4 for me was the camera and software. I know many people don't care about those very much when they look at tablets (who takes photos with a tablet, right?







), but this thing takes better low light videos than my Panasonic bridge camera with a Leica lens. The AI is just better, white balance doesn't jump around all over the place when switching from one environment to another, and anti-shake algorithm is quite good. So I use the iPad for quick home videos of my pets almost daily vs. my "real" camera now.


----------



## passey

Just received my iPad 4th gen and the wife has a mini both 16gb


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome, passey!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Spent a while researching styli. Almost got an Alupen and a Cosmonaut, but decided against them after I got my current 2 sets of New Trent Arcadia mesh fiber tipped styli (black and white, clickpen style).



The plastic parts around the tip can be easily removed. Not entirely sure of their function yet, but perhaps they prevent the tip from deforming too much when in use.

To add, I also went with a screen protector because bare glass is SO good at collecting smudges and dirt, and after 2 days of use, the screen starts looking yellow-gray and lacks clarity. So the screen protector I went with is a 2-pack of Tech Armor clear sheets. Installation was pretty seamless, no bubbles if applying gradually from top to bottom. Screen is crystal clear - can't tell anything is on. The surface is fairly hard, but a tiiiiny bit squeaky, BUT it is very good at not getting cloudy and dirty now. And as advertised, stylus sensitivity appears to be fine over it.

Back to fiber-tipped styli, in my case New Trent Arcadia. So my first 2-pack was pretty good, but the white stylus was significantly mushier than the black one and did not register as well. Have to tap harder to register contact, and writing is easier with the black stylus (in my case). But overall, these styli + screen protector = perpetually clear screen, pretty easy navigation, selecting, and typing, and overall pretty convenient. No stylus squeaking on the screen protector. Before this change, I was wiping the screen every half a day =/

I thought Cosmonaut would be good for tap-selecting, but some recent Amazon reviews indicate that it can get worse with time, and also some individual units require significant pressure for contact to register. So mesh-tipped styli seem like the best option in terms of not leaving marks on the screen, wearing out slower, and being smooth to glide.

My next stylus to try will probably be one of the iFaradays. AMPen Hybrid was also on my list, but some reviews say that the mesh around the tip stars fraying quickly, and that the tip squeaks against some screens, so I decided to hold off. Anyone else here with stylus + screen protector experience?


----------



## passey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome, passey!


Thx.

So what apps / games shud I get?


----------



## Robilar

Stanza is currently the best ereading app available (and it is free).

AVPlayerHD is the best video playback app except I am not sure if it is available again yet.

Apple got into hot water regarding Dolby sound support in it;s licensed video playback apps so all of the ones available were modified to remove Dolby ACS support. Real hassle if you have video files that are Dolby encoded for audio (You will not get any sound).

Scanner Pro is an excellent app, letting you scan documents with the IPad camera.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Stanza is currently the best ereading app available (and it is free).


While Stanza is still my favorite ebook reader app on iOS, it really shouldn't be recommended anymore. It's already crashing on certain settings screens on iOS 6. Who knows if it will still work on the next iOS version.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Speaking of reading apps, I'm still new to Apple stuff, and I was wondering why I couldn't open an EPUB book file transferred via DropBox. I have a Nook reader app (along with Kindle), and I kept getting a message that I don't have any app that opens this file. However, when I sent the file via e-mail, it was assigned to Nook properly upon download. Is that a common bug?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> While Stanza is still my favorite ebook reader app on iOS, it really shouldn't be recommended anymore. It's already crashing on certain settings screens on iOS 6. Who knows if it will still work on the next iOS version.


I've never had it crash once and I have literally hundreds of hours logged reading. Mind you I only load it with EPUB format books. I have read that other formats can cause issues.

If it does not operate under IOS7 or an equivalent ereader app is not released for Apple I will be switching back to an Android device. IBooks is crap as are the other 7 or 8 apps I tried.

Stanza isn't perfect but it's the best available.

What I don't get is that there are so many amazing ereader apps for Android (Aldiko, Coolreader, Moonreader etc) and next to nothing of substance for the Apple device other than their native app.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Speaking of reading apps, I'm still new to Apple stuff, and I was wondering why I couldn't open an EPUB book file transferred via DropBox. I have a Nook reader app (along with Kindle), and I kept getting a message that I don't have any app that opens this file. However, when I sent the file via e-mail, it was assigned to Nook properly upon download. Is that a common bug?


Stanza reads EPUB's without issue. Load the app and then just add EPUB's in ITunes. Quick and simple. Kindle is designed for their MOBI files. The Nook application should in theory read EPUB's but I don't know how that translates in the Apple IOS.


----------



## passey

I need some photo editing software what's the best paid or free?


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> I need some photo editing software what's the best paid or free?


iPhoto is a great 5 dollar spend.


----------



## passey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> iPhoto is a great 5 dollar spend.


Got tht earlier now was recommended it by someone else. Had a quick play and looks ok


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I've never had it crash once and I have literally hundreds of hours logged reading. Mind you I only load it with EPUB format books. I have read that other formats can cause issues.
> 
> If it does not operate under IOS7 or an equivalent ereader app is not released for Apple I will be switching back to an Android device. IBooks is crap as are the other 7 or 8 apps I tried.
> 
> Stanza isn't perfect but it's the best available.
> 
> What I don't get is that there are so many amazing ereader apps for Android (Aldiko, Coolreader, Moonreader etc) and next to nothing of substance for the Apple device other than their native app.


Tried Stanza last night, and it worked okay for a few minutes, but when I started playing with settings-- like background colors-- it locked up so badly, I couldn't even get out of it and had to reboot the tablet. That's with iOS6. Had to uninstall for that reason =/


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Tried Stanza last night, and it worked okay for a few minutes, but when I started playing with settings-- like background colors-- it locked up so badly, I couldn't even get out of it and had to reboot the tablet. That's with iOS6. Had to uninstall for that reason =/


Exactly. Amazon bought out Lexcycle and Stanza was left to die a slow and painful death. I'm actually keeping some iOS devices on older firmware (iOS 4.3 + Stanza 3.1 on 2x iPod Touch and iOS 5.1 + Stanza 3.2 on iPhone 4 & 4S) because Stanza's still my favorite ebook reader app (and I've tried a bunch of apps on iOS, Android and WP7).


----------



## Robilar

Coolreader and Aldiko are both great for Android. Have to wonder why the can't get licensed for Apple Apps. I would pay for either in order to use it on my IPad.

It's almost like Apple is forcing consumers to use IBooks without actually caring whether we like it or not.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Picked up my 16gb Mini this morning









Trying to decide if I want to jailbreak it.


----------



## xplode-bg

iPad 2 WIFI 16 GB here, jailbroke it on iOS 6.1 yesterday.


----------



## xAtLx

I would love to join this











That is:

Ipad 2: 32gb, AT-T, 3G WHITE x 2
Ipad Retina: 32gb, AT-T LTE WHITE
Ipad Retina: 64gb, AT-T LTE WHITE
*SOON* Ipad Retina: 128gb, AT-T LTE WHITE

I will upload my Ipad minis later when i get home









*yes Tuan is my name







*


----------



## nasmith2000

Yellooooo. Would like to join this fine club. I have iPad 3, 32gb white (mine); ipad2 white 32gb (gave to my wife); and iPad 1, 32 gb black -- now my 4 year old daughter's most prized possession.


----------



## Ergates

I seem to be losing the use of my iPad. If my kids aren't using it, then my Mrs is.


----------



## Xylene

Girlfriend got a mini today and the performance over my first gen is disgusting


----------



## Al plants Corn

This mini is so badass. Like others have said, absolute perfect size for reading. Also feels way snappier than my ipad 2.


----------



## Chickenman

Woo clubs ftw. I have a Gen 1 iPad, still used every day for Movies/Tv via Air Video, reading, web and lately with a bit of a flick of the mouse playing Sega/Nintendo/Arcade games with a Wii controller.

Battery life is still great but I am expecting that to tail off at some point - anyone experienced battery failure on gen 1's yet?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> Woo clubs ftw. I have a Gen 1 iPad, still used every day for Movies/Tv via Air Video, reading, web and lately with a bit of a flick of the mouse playing Sega/Nintendo/Arcade games with a Wii controller.
> 
> Battery life is still great but I am expecting that to tail off at some point - anyone experienced battery failure on gen 1's yet?


My battery is still pretty good, but its age is starting to show now with the delays.


----------



## Chickenman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> My battery is still pretty good, but its age is starting to show now with the delays.


Delays? Mine runs well, certainly don't feel like I am waiting for anything - I recently did a reset before JB though.
I have a 64GB that has only ever been up to 70% full when I went on holiday, maybe it's the SSD slowing down for you?


----------



## Ergates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chickenman*
> 
> Woo clubs ftw. I have a Gen 1 iPad, still used every day for Movies/Tv via Air Video, reading, web and lately with a bit of a flick of the mouse playing Sega/Nintendo/Arcade games with a Wii controller.
> 
> Battery life is still great but I am expecting that to tail off at some point - anyone experienced battery failure on gen 1's yet?


My battery seems fine also, but I haven't measured it. Like the other poster, I'm also noticing the slowness more and more.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Off topic, as it's the "wrong" version of iPad, but I'm SO impressed with the battery life of my iPad 4! 10.5 days standby time so far and 1 day + 12 hours of usage time (that's reading the web, playing games, watching a movie). 1% left, going to recharge soon. But wow!!!


----------



## Concept

I got a a white 32GB iPad 4 last week. I love it! It's so fluid.


----------



## Ergates

Otterbox w00t!

One saved my iPhone, I tripped on my skates and smashed the phone to the ground, but it was fine.


----------



## reflex99

I just got an iPad mini after having owned a iPad 2 for a year, as well as a Transformer Prime.

I really like Android, but if I had to only choose one, I would choose the iPad right now.

I imagine I will own a future version of the Nexus 7 though. The 7" form factor is truly the best, and there are so many things about Android that I like.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I personally find the 7" screen a tad too small. I was sitting next to someone with an iPad mini on a bus today, and couldn't help but appreciate the perfect screen size (in my opinion). It really is thin, light, and small, but not TOO small. Nexus 7, Kindle Fire, and all those 7" wide screen tablets just look miniature to me; not as good for reading and such.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I personally find the 7" screen a tad too small. I was sitting next to someone with an iPad mini on a bus today, and couldn't help but appreciate the perfect screen size (in my opinion). It really is thin, light, and small, but not TOO small. Nexus 7, Kindle Fire, and all those 7" wide screen tablets just look miniature to me; not as good for reading and such.


I find the 10" screen too big to practically carry with me, so at this point, 7" stuff is the only option.

Also I have young eyes, so it isn't really a problem yet.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I find the 10" screen too big to practically carry with me, so at this point, 7" stuff is the only option.
> 
> Also I have young eyes, so it isn't really a problem yet.


iPad mini is not large though, but the screen is nicely larger. (But personally I'd rather get an android tablet in that size--if someone made it like that).


----------



## Xylene

The regular iPad isn't what I'd call too big to carry around, but when I see people with those ridiculous keyboard cases I just cringe. JUST BUY A LAPTOP!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> I personally find the 7" screen a tad too small. I was sitting next to someone with an iPad mini on a bus today, and couldn't help but appreciate the perfect screen size (in my opinion). It really is thin, light, and small, but not TOO small. Nexus 7, Kindle Fire, and all those 7" wide screen tablets just look miniature to me; not as good for reading and such.


It's more in the aspect ratio's of it. The iPad Mini is much more enjoyable for reading or web browsing, but when it comes to media, the 7" tabs like the Kindle and Nexus 7 with ~720p displays excel.


----------



## Ben the OCer

I have done some pretty cool things with my Wi-Fi only iPad mini lately and I thought some of you might be interested. First, I upgraded the stereo in my car to one that has Bluetooth audio streaming (JVC KD-R740BT from Crutchfield.com). This is so insanely cool and convenient. Second, I wanted to have a GPS in my car. I don't have a smartphone and didn't want a single purpose GPS unit. At first I thought I'd buy a mostly working Nexus 7 on the cheap from eBay since it has a GPS chip built-in and get an offline GPS app. I found a cheaper way to do it on my Wi-Fi only iPad mini which lacks GPS. Here is what I got to make it happen (Note: this will also work on the full size iPad, iPhone, and iPod Touch, the first gen iPhone lacked GPS):

*Hardware and Apps to Get*


TomTom Mkii Bluetooth GPS Receiver (gets around 10 hour battery life):
New Receiver + Lighter Charger: $17.95 shipped
Used Receiver + Wall & Lighter Charger: $22.95 shipped
New Receiver + Wall & Lighter Charger: $24.95 (free shipping with Amazon Prime or $25+ purchases)
iPad mini Windshield Mount: $7.99 shipped
roqyBT4 app on Cydia (after Jailbreak): ~$6.91 (price may vary depending on current exchange rate)
An Offline GPS App and Here are Some Free Ones I've Tried:
Navfree
CoPilot
Jailbreak iOS (google it, I won't go into detail as it is against OCN TOS to discuss)
Total Cost: $32.85-$39.85 + tax and shipping if applicable

*Optional Useful Add-Ons*


Lighter Charger and 3.15ft Black Lightning Sync Cable: $5.70 shipped
Lightning Camera Connection Kit with USB/SD/MicroSD: $8.00 shipped
Install iFile on Cydia so you can read external storage (after Jailbreak)
_Note: Items are from DealExtreme which is in China so don't expect fast shipping._

Then you have an awesome 7.85" GPS unit. Another option for the GPS connection app is BTstack GPS for $5 but the trouble is you can't do GPS and Bluetooth audio streaming at the same time (something the roqyBT app can do). I'm still testing it but the only problem I've run into is that the free GPS apps seem to have trouble recalculating directions if you go off course (you may have to start the the route over again if that happens). I hope this was interesting or helpful to you guys.


----------



## Xylene

Woot got a 16gb iPad 2 for free. Good bye first gen.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Woot got a 16gb iPad 2 for free. Good bye first gen.


Congrats! =)


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Woot got a 16gb iPad 2 for free. Good bye first gen.


Nice. My 128GB iPad 4 just shipped from AT&T. My mom will be getting my 64GB iPad 3 and my grandmother will be getting my mom's 64GB iPad 2 when I get it.


----------



## RedStapler

Have I been the absentee landlord lately or what? Jury doodie will do that to you.

Congrats to everyone on good things going on, especially new hardware.









I just got a free, brand new iPhone 4S. Woo!

And welcome to all new members! I THINK I got everyone's new stuff posted.

BTW @ Ben the OCer - One word: FAWESOME.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Woot got a 16gb iPad 2 for free. Good bye first gen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. My 128GB iPad 4 just shipped from AT&T. My mom will be getting my 64GB iPad 3 and my grandmother will be getting my mom's 64GB iPad 2 when I get it.
Click to expand...

Wow, I didn't know Apple released a 128GB iPad 4. It looks like it released on February 5 and I just never heard anything about it till now. It's kind of disappointing they didn't do a price bump down and get rid of the 16GB model. A price of $799 or $929 is a pretty crazy amount to spend on an iPad, no offense to you. I am happy they have done it, as I thought it might happen with the iPad 3 release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Have I been the absentee landlord lately or what? Jury doodie will do that to you.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on good things going on, especially new hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a free, brand new iPhone 4S. Woo!
> 
> And welcome to all new members! I THINK I got everyone's new stuff posted.
> 
> BTW @ Ben the OCer - One word: FAWESOME.


Thanks Red, I thought it was pretty awesome as well. I'll have to see how it works on a real trip. I'll probably get my windshield mount on Friday and maybe test it out on a weekend trip.

So you got jury duty. Did you get on the jury or is it still ongoing and you can't discuss details? Congrats on getting an iPhone 4S!. How did you get it for free? Did a friend/relative give it to you, as don't those normally run around $100 with contract?


----------



## RedStapler

@Ben

Yeah, it's actually a bartering situation so not entirely free. I'm going to do a little phone answering and calendaring for a friend who is a business owner, and in exchange I got two 4S' with service. But for the few minutes a day it takes, it's a fine deal.









I had JD for 2.5 weeks. Half way through, the judge dismissed the majority of claims and when it was all said and done, we deliberated for all of 40 minutes. It was a phenomenal waste of everyone's time. The charges were frivolous and unfounded. A man was being fired for his ongoing inability to get along with coworkers which culminated in an event where he blew up at several people. Upon being asked about it he said he was "just doing his job." He was put on administrative leave, then three weeks later he filed an EEOC complaint alleging discrimination based upon his race. Basically a hail mary to try to save a job that was already lost. His termination was thanks to his ongoing behavioral problems, not his filing of an EEOC complaint. He made MANY other allegations as well, but the judge threw them out as having no merit under the law. We were left with only the one allegation in the end, and it was completely baseless.

A real drag of a way to waste 2.5 weeks of one's life.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Wow, I didn't know Apple released a 128GB iPad 4. It looks like it released on February 5 and I just never heard anything about it till now. It's kind of disappointing they didn't do a price bump down and get rid of the 16GB model. A price of $799 or $929 is a pretty crazy amount to spend on an iPad, no offense to you. I am happy they have done it, as I thought it might happen with the iPad 3 release.


I got a $100 discount for the device with 2-yr contract (added it to my AT&T Mobile Share plan for $10/mo) so I just ended up paying the same as I did for my iPad 3 64GB Verizon model ($829+taxes). The $10 monthly charge, I would have paid anyway regardless of whether I got it with or without contract.

Yeah, I'm disappointed they didn't just do away with the 16GB model, too. Oh well, at least I've stopped buying 2 iPads a year (expensive since I always get the highest capacity). After the retina display and storage bump, I don't really have much reason to upgrade the iPads anymore and while I could tolerate a $929 price tag, I draw the line there. I won't be buying a 256+GB model if they up the price yet again to $1,029.


----------



## rck1984

Got myself an iPad mini white 16GB about 3 days ago to replace my first gen iPad.
Very satisfied so far, great tablet and much more comfortable/portable than my old one.. I actually prefer this size quite a lot over the bigger one.

Something that bothers me though is the chamfered edge around the screen, we all know the scuffgate story on the Iphone 5, people getting scuffs on their brand new devices after not even a day of use.
For that reason, i went for a white version iPad mini, because these use the exact same chamfered edge as seen on the iPhone. I have been babysitting my mini since the day i bought it and today i noticed a tiny little scratch/scuff on the edge.. Not too crazy of getting some tiny scratches on my device but it slightly bothers me though! You would think they (as in Apple) learned from the iPhone 5 disaster.......

Besides that, its an awesome piece of equipment. Definitely a step-up from my old gen iPad


----------



## pez

Wow I totally missed the 128GB addition, too. I too wish the 16GB would have been left behind, but maybe that means for the next iPad, we will see that happen. I have high hopes for the next major iOS update.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow I totally missed the 128GB addition, too. I too wish the 16GB would have been left behind, but maybe that means for the next iPad, we will see that happen. I have high hopes for the next major iOS update.


Oh yeah? For what? edit: you tell me now or I breakka you face!

lol... sorry to be so demanding...

What are you excited to see in the next iteration is what I meant to ask.







Any predictions?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Oh yeah? For what? edit: you tell me now or I breakka you face!
> 
> lol... sorry to be so demanding...
> 
> What are you excited to see in the next iteration is what I meant to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any predictions?


Oh, I have no idea. I'm reserving judgement for now and hoping for the best. I'm expecting something game-changing, though. Apple has got to realize even themselves that iOS is getting a little stale. I love my Apple products, but the iOS devices have got to give me more to want. 128GB was one of my biggest wants. I want to see that capacity in the next iPhone, too, but I doubt we will.


----------



## Sairer

Hi, I'm a new member of the iPad owners club.
Picked up a decent deal.
iPad with retina display (or 4th gen) 32GB







I'm very happy. Using it for school







and general use.


----------



## Sairer

But I will be soon to change my name


----------



## Sairer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh, I have no idea. I'm reserving judgement for now and hoping for the best. I'm expecting something game-changing, though. Apple has got to realize even themselves that iOS is getting a little stale. I love my Apple products, but the iOS devices have got to give me more to want. 128GB was one of my biggest wants. I want to see that capacity in the next iPhone, too, but I doubt we will.


Yeah they are trying to milk the most amount if money that they possibly can! I mean they are doing everything on the next update that they should have done on the last one. So far between iOS 6 and 4 I would definately rather 6 as it is much better on both my iPhone and iPad. The next thing that I think that they need to put in, is possibly multitasking, or something alot the lines of the double screen, it would be an awesome feature to an iPad... But seeing as it is apple, we won't see that till the next iPad I don't think.... :/


----------



## Romin

Jumped in ! would be my first tablet experience !


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeonRave*
> 
> Yeah they are trying to milk the most amount if money that they possibly can! I mean they are doing everything on the next update that they should have done on the last one. So far between iOS 6 and 4 I would definately rather 6 as it is much better on both my iPhone and iPad. The next thing that I think that they need to put in, is possibly multitasking, or something alot the lines of the double screen, it would be an awesome feature to an iPad... But seeing as it is apple, we won't see that till the next iPad I don't think.... :/


Its really a battle for me. I'm continuously moving towards Android everyday and it's getting harder and harder to look back. I'm already starting to see some of that smoothness leave the iPhone 4 my gf has, and that's disappointing knowing it will eventually go through what my 3G did after some updates. Way too soon.


----------



## Sairer

Ops sorry posted twice, how do I delete ? :/


----------



## Sairer

Yeah I know, I mean I have been looking getting a Samsung Galaxy S3, but I remind myself that I am on a contract... That doesn't end until December 2015, which sucks.
Don't get me wrong the iPhone 5 is really good phone, but would be better for those who are switching over from android.
Because I have already seen it all, is it a majority the same from an iPhone 4 stand point, except for the specs that the only real difference.

I have to say, for those who aren't right into computers, people who mostly rather a social life that are out age (just a joke don't take that wrongly in anyway haha) and those that are older iOS, and Mac OSX would be perfect for them.
Seeing as it is simple, clean, and easy to use.

But once you step into the computer world, you are compelled to get more knowledge on stuff, and you want a phone that will keep evolving and that is a bit more fun to use because it is a bit more tricky to work out, or something like that.

I mean if my dad says it's simple, then iOS is very simple, he is not inpatient and he doesn't like computers but he tries and that is the main thing.

I wanted to get an android device but I didn't go for it because otherwise I would have had to explained to dad why I wanted to swap... But now thinking about it, I should have done it and just explained it.

I'm also confused about android updates too By the way, I mean, if you buy a phone that has 'Strawberry bomb' version of android, and then something like 'coconut' (again its a joke) comes out can you upgrade it or what? :/


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeonRave*
> 
> I wanted to get an android device but I didn't go for it because otherwise I would have had to explained to dad why I wanted to swap... But now thinking about it, I should have done it and just explained it.
> 
> I'm also confused about android updates too By the way, I mean, if you buy a phone that has 'Strawberry bomb' version of android, and then something like 'coconut' (again its a joke) comes out can you upgrade it or what? :/


Lol, more likely for Tiramisu to follow Strawberry (Android code names are alphabetical). That said, you'd want to get a Google Nexus device if you want quick updates (or just updates at all). Other manufacturers are pretty slow when it comes to rolling out updates. Firmware updates are device specific so you can't just install a firmware update from phone ABC to phone XYZ. I'm sure you can imagine why given the wide variety of hardware found on Android.

Right now, I also have an iPhone 5 but I'm definitely getting the Xperia Z when it gets released. We've got 4 phones on a family plan and we've staggered upgrades so we've got 2 eligible upgrades every year. Mom and dad don't care what phones they get so usually, my brother and I get the upgrades and they get our old phones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeonRave*
> 
> Yeah I know, I mean I have been looking getting a Samsung Galaxy S3, but I remind myself that I am on a contract... That doesn't end until December 2015, which sucks.
> Don't get me wrong the iPhone 5 is really good phone, but would be better for those who are switching over from android.
> Because I have already seen it all, is it a majority the same from an iPhone 4 stand point, except for the specs that the only real difference.
> 
> I have to say, for those who aren't right into computers, people who mostly rather a social life that are out age (just a joke don't take that wrongly in anyway haha) and those that are older iOS, and Mac OSX would be perfect for them.
> Seeing as it is simple, clean, and easy to use.
> 
> But once you step into the computer world, you are compelled to get more knowledge on stuff, and you want a phone that will keep evolving and that is a bit more fun to use because it is a bit more tricky to work out, or something like that.
> 
> I mean if my dad says it's simple, then iOS is very simple, he is not inpatient and he doesn't like computers but he tries and that is the main thing.
> 
> I wanted to get an android device but I didn't go for it because otherwise I would have had to explained to dad why I wanted to swap... But now thinking about it, I should have done it and just explained it.
> 
> I'm also confused about android updates too By the way, I mean, if you buy a phone that has 'Strawberry bomb' version of android, and then something like 'coconut' (again its a joke) comes out can you upgrade it or what? :/


That's another thing that I get heated just thinking about. Android SHOULD be able to have the same liberty with updates that Apple does. It should be up to the manufacturer to push updates to their phone, so that way if people don't get an update, they can rightfully blame Samsung or Nokia or etc. It is IMMENSELY stupid that Apple is able to do this, but the Galaxy Nexus of all devices wasn't. I find it ridiculous.

That rant being said, I buy most of my phones secondhand or just plain out of contract. On average for the past few years, I'm probably averaging a new/different phone every 3-4 months. My parents used to give me that 'what the heck?' look, and now they just ask 'what kind of phone do you have now?' every time I see them.

And I love my S3. The Galaxy Nexus was a great phone, but it's battery life ended up being much less than stellar. There are plenty of fantastic Android phones, it's just a matter of finding what suits you, and rooting and flashing if you just can't







.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's another thing that I get heated just thinking about. Android SHOULD be able to have the same liberty with updates that Apple does. It should be up to the manufacturer to push updates to their phone, so that way if people don't get an update, they can rightfully blame Samsung or Nokia or etc. It is IMMENSELY stupid that Apple is able to do this, but the Galaxy Nexus of all devices wasn't. I find it ridiculous.


Huh? I receive push updates on my Galaxy Nexus (GSM) just fine. It's an extra phone so I don't really use it much but when I turned it on, there's a notification for an upgrade to 4.2.2.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Huh? I receive push updates on my Galaxy Nexus (GSM) just fine. It's an extra phone so I don't really use it much but when I turned it on, there's a notification for an upgrade to 4.2.2.


I should have been more clear. I'm speaking for the VZW version. Even the Sprint version is better, which is quite embarrassing to admit. VZW also just EOL'd the GNex. Truly a pathetic company.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Huh? I receive push updates on my Galaxy Nexus (GSM) just fine. It's an extra phone so I don't really use it much but when I turned it on, there's a notification for an upgrade to 4.2.2.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have been more clear. I'm speaking for the VZW version. Even the Sprint version is better, which is quite embarrassing to admit. VZW also just EOL'd the GNex. Truly a pathetic company.
Click to expand...

Can't say I'm surprised.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I should have been more clear. I'm speaking for the VZW version. Even the Sprint version is better, which is quite embarrassing to admit. VZW also just EOL'd the GNex. Truly a pathetic company.


This is a US issue really. In SE Asia, phones are pretty stock (minimal to no carrier bloat) and you usually just get updates straight from manufacturers.

I believe reading somewhere that the reason Verizon didn't initially offer the iPhone is because they wouldn't agree to Apple's terms (no carrier customization). Given the iPhone's popularity, Apple was able to bully them into complying eventually (which is good for consumers). Unfortunately, the Nexus brand doesn't quite carry as much cachet as the iPhone does.


----------



## Sairer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Lol, more likely for Tiramisu to follow Strawberry (Android code names are alphabetical). That said, you'd want to get a Google Nexus device if you want quick updates (or just updates at all). Other manufacturers are pretty slow when it comes to rolling out updates. Firmware updates are device specific so you can't just install a firmware update from phone ABC to phone XYZ. I'm sure you can imagine why given the wide variety of hardware found on Android.
> 
> Right now, I also have an iPhone 5 but I'm definitely getting the Xperia Z when it gets released. We've got 4 phones on a family plan and we've staggered upgrades so we've got 2 eligible upgrades every year. Mom and dad don't care what phones they get so usually, my brother and I get the upgrades and they get our old phones.


Hahaha well I was closes enough, with it i was just using an example doesn't mean that it is right or anything.

Yeah well I would have went with the Samsung galaxy S3 seeing as it is a great phone and has good reputation. I had an S2 at one point, didn't end up liking it because I wasn't able to get/or be bothered to contend with android. But i think that the new Samsung Galaxy S3 4G would be amazing, And seeing as it is a phone that supports the micro SIM i would be able to get it without the parents knowing if i wanted too because you can get deals and stuff on them.

Yeah i think both of my parents are better with iPhone's seeing as they aren't totally into computers like you or I, Or the rest of the community is, But that is because we have grown up with them and they haven't so they don't bother using them, i know my dad uses the computer for mainly emails and then a game of solitaire and then that is it. Other than that the only other technology that he uses is a GPS in his boat and car... But i think that his phone is the most advanced piece of technology that he uses at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's another thing that I get heated just thinking about. Android SHOULD be able to have the same liberty with updates that Apple does. It should be up to the manufacturer to push updates to their phone, so that way if people don't get an update, they can rightfully blame Samsung or Nokia or etc. It is IMMENSELY stupid that Apple is able to do this, but the Galaxy Nexus of all devices wasn't. I find it ridiculous.
> 
> That rant being said, I buy most of my phones secondhand or just plain out of contract. On average for the past few years, I'm probably averaging a new/different phone every 3-4 months. My parents used to give me that 'what the heck?' look, and now they just ask 'what kind of phone do you have now?' every time I see them.
> 
> And I love my S3. The Galaxy Nexus was a great phone, but it's battery life ended up being much less than stellar. There are plenty of fantastic Android phones, it's just a matter of finding what suits you, and rooting and flashing if you just can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah fair enough, Well at one point I had a Samsung galaxy S2 which i got for a food price off of eBay, But at that time i had the money but now i don't, If i could get a phone every six months or so i definitely would, by the time that i am off of the contract i am sure that i will be able to get one of the new Samsung Galaxy S4's or what ever might be out by then, I will definitely look into the phones more than i did when i got my new phone (iPhone 5).

Yeah see with phone companies in Australia because they need to test it on their network they have to go through a testing stage before they can be released to the public, They have to update their software also, the only advantage of iPhone is that they don't have as much supplier software on them as an Android system would because they are easier to put more stuff on and more applications work on them.

One thing i do like about android is that they option to have your suppliers software on there by choice and it has a bar showing how much usage you have done towards your plan, that is hand as well ad the drop down notification bar on android is far better because you can add widgets on it and have the same sort of thing telling you whether you have gone over your data plan, I think that is what i apple need to do on their next update, is to put in more, or let the users put in more widgets into the notifications bar, then that would add more a spare to iOS.

If i could now i would love to get one of the Samsung galaxy S3's 4G's because they are a great phone, But i just have to get used to Android







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> This is a US issue really. In SE Asia, phones are pretty stock (minimal to no carrier bloat) and you usually just get updates straight from manufacturers.
> 
> I believe reading somewhere that the reason Verizon didn't initially offer the iPhone is because they wouldn't agree to Apple's terms (no carrier customization). Given the iPhone's popularity, Apple was able to bully them into complying eventually (which is good for consumers). Unfortunately, the Nexus brand doesn't quite carry as much cachet as the iPhone does.


That's probably true. Verizon chose to endorse this phone,though. They paid to have the period of exclusivity, yet they failed to support it like so. If the LTE Nexus was a child, Verizon is it's deadbeat dad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeonRave*
> 
> Yeah fair enough, Well at one point I had a Samsung galaxy S2 which i got for a food price off of eBay, But at that time i had the money but now i don't, If i could get a phone every six months or so i definitely would, by the time that i am off of the contract i am sure that i will be able to get one of the new Samsung Galaxy S4's or what ever might be out by then, I will definitely look into the phones more than i did when i got my new phone (iPhone 5).
> 
> Yeah see with phone companies in Australia because they need to test it on their network they have to go through a testing stage before they can be released to the public, They have to update their software also, the only advantage of iPhone is that they don't have as much supplier software on them as an Android system would because they are easier to put more stuff on and more applications work on them.
> 
> One thing i do like about android is that they option to have your suppliers software on there by choice and it has a bar showing how much usage you have done towards your plan, that is hand as well ad the drop down notification bar on android is far better because you can add widgets on it and have the same sort of thing telling you whether you have gone over your data plan, I think that is what i apple need to do on their next update, is to put in more, or let the users put in more widgets into the notifications bar, then that would add more a spare to iOS.
> 
> If i could now i would love to get one of the Samsung galaxy S3's 4G's because they are a great phone, But i just have to get used to Android
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, US carriers are the same way,and I understand the necessity to do it, but not at the lackluster rate that Verizon does it.

And now that this thread has been derailed...

My apologies







.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome new members.


----------



## Sairer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's probably true. Verizon chose to endorse this phone,though. They paid to have the period of exclusivity, yet they failed to support it like so. If the LTE Nexus was a child, Verizon is it's deadbeat dad.
> Yeah, US carriers are the same way,and I understand the necessity to do it, but not at the lackluster rate that Verizon does it.
> 
> And now that this thread has been derailed...
> 
> My apologies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Clearly all of your fault that the thread derailed! why do you do this all the time! i had faith in you, You were in support of the iPad...
*crys*
I think we need to talk









But yes iPad for the win, Loving my new iPad at the moment,
I just recently spent an extra $150 +/- a bit on stuff for it,
I got a stylus, The Adonit Jot pro, it looks Sweeeet and the reviews on it are pretty good, I was pretty close to buying a top of the range one with sensitivity for $115.. But I thought nah, Maybe if I really wanted it later, Bought a new Power adapter (12W) and 2 more lightning cable connections (one for dad and one for me, me is a spare. But dad and I both have the iPhone 5 so it will come in handy).
I also go a new screen protector because the one that I got when I bought the iPad doesn't go edge to edge, I spent a fair bit on a high quality one, and then $23 bucks on some other ones that came in a pack of two, I went with the matte because they are the best screen protectors.

And I bought this all from www.buymac.com.au Located in melbourne... Rang them up to make sure they were the real deal and everything... They helped me out with some stuff also









I cant wait to get my stylus, I will be able to do things much easier especially high light on an app for school with precision instead of getting it above the writing or below it.

I'm psyched.


----------



## pez

I agree. I love(d) my iPad. It's mostly commandeered by my girlfriend, but she uses it a lot more than I did, even in the beginning. I moved on to the Nexus 7, but the iPad Mini has caught my attention. I'm holding out for the next generation, though. Yet again, I'm waiting for that 'golden' iOS update.


----------



## Sairer

Hahah yeah they are pretty good the iPads.
Bahah suck? So you hardly got to use itt?









And yeah I would too if I wanted an iPad mini, I would be waiting for the hardweare upgrade, it is a bit behind, I wanna know why they didn't wait until they could get the A6X chip in it, and then upgrade the res, because that would have been the smartest thing, as the A6X chip is amazing!

I think they just thought; we are loosing sales to the smaller tablet market, lets just slap a small iPad together and put the iPad 2/3 technology in it for now so we can get some sales back.

But I prefer to get a full iPad, the iPad mini wouldn't suit me.


----------



## reflex99

I traded my wifi ipad mini for the VZW cellular model( not like it really matters since they are all unlocked anyways, but I figures the VZW was the way to go since it has the cdma radio unlike the att model) .

Got me some of that sweet sweet built in gps.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Gave in and bought my first iPad mini. My first apple product since my old iphone. I am instantly a fan. Got it for a on the go computer to help run my business ads, and what not. I can keep it in my portfolio and also use it to run credit cards. I love the quality just not a fan of apples prices, however this was cheaper than the competing windows and android tabs.

Add me to the list of proud owners.


----------



## knd775

Yay! A corner of OCN free from Apple hate







Anyway, I have an iPad 2 16 GB White. I have proof, if you need it.


----------



## Playapplepie

Throw me on there! Third gen iPad, 32gb, wifi


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Thoroughly impressed with the ipad mini. Even the games on here are epic.

I used to hate on apple because the high prices. However, this ipad has not slowed down or crashed once with heavy use. The solidness of the OS is amazing. It runs faster on a dual core, than my android on a quad core. Simply amazed. Definitely a apple fan now. My next phone might even be an apple.


----------



## Shogon

Got the iPad mini 32GB in white. 4G+Wifi enabled. Gave the 3rd gen to my mom (she has bad eyes and the retina display helps). This thing is amazing, love the weight, the size, its awesome!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Got the iPad mini 32GB in white. 4G+Wifi enabled. Gave the 3rd gen to my mom (she has bad eyes and the retina display helps). This thing is amazing, love the weight, the size, its awesome!


Ikr, there are rumors going around on web sites like the apple insider that an ipad mini 2 is scheduled to be released in the next few months.

Normally I would be upset with a money grubbing move like that considering the mini is still relatively new. However, I'm excited because they are reported to be beefing up the hard ware, CPU, GPU, and retina display.

Mixed feelings. I welcome more ppi but not sure how I feel about a higher resolution being cramed on such a small display. If I want higher hd res I would have bought a ipad4.


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

I've got an iPad 3rd gen and use it strictly for music and music production. It's proving itself a very interesting music tool, especially with the addition of GarageBand and the guitar amps. I'm having a lot of fun with that. The music apps that you can get from the store, kind of lackluster but they work.


----------



## pez

I've always wanted to try the guitar thing with the iPad but between school and work, I don't really have time to mess around with my instruments.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Does Apple have any plans to release a lightning dock? Wouldn't mind getting one for my mini.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Does Apple have any plans to release a lightning dock? Wouldn't mind getting one for my mini.


Take your pick.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&N=-1&isNodeId=1&Description=Ipad+mini+dock&x=0&y=0


----------



## Robilar

What I would like to see is a dock that allows landscape mounting (While connected). Then it can be used as a stand for watching video as well.

The vertical alignment is handy for reading though.


----------



## RedStapler

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-sF_aDEEh9y4/UUzT1HGpYDI/AAAAAAAATMY/m2p8y48qlAA/s400/tumblr_mjh6xlDZke1qdlh1io1_400.gif

Just something to liven the place up if only for a moment.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## pez

Love that commercial.


----------



## tubers

Can I use my own Apple (game?) account on my aunt's iPad 4?

So that if I buy a game, it's tied to my Apple account and not hers?

Will I still be able to play that game on her iPad?


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Can I use my own Apple (game?) account on my aunt's iPad 4?
> 
> So that if I buy a game, it's tied to my Apple account and not hers?
> 
> Will I still be able to play that game on her iPad?


The short answer is no.

The medium answer is not easily, anyway.

And the long answer is yes, if you are willing to go through a complete reset of the device and register your ID to that device, then presumably reset the device again and re-register your aunts ID on the device before giving it back to her.


----------



## WC_EEND

just a heads-up, l sold my iPad and bought a Surface Pro, so I can be removed from the member list


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey all! I have an iPad Mini (unboxing here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1388472/unboxing-ipad-mini-16gb/0_30 ) and I'm wondering a few things...

1. Which is the best all-round free PDF reader to install?
2. How do I use itunes gift cards to buy apps? I don't want to use a credit card or store that kind of info on my iPad.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovlazek*
> 
> That's the biggest thing with the Mini in my eyes. I just checked. Even more impressed than I can remember.
> 14 Days, 3 Hours standby
> 17 Hours, 38 Minutes usage
> 
> I _still_ have 19% battery.
> Hugely impressive. Obviously that isn't with heavy usage but still.


What I've noticed is battery consumption is highest when I play iOS games. If I just doodle around on Safari or whatever, hardly any consumption.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hey all! I have an iPad Mini (unboxing here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1388472/unboxing-ipad-mini-16gb/0_30 ) and I'm wondering a few things...
> 
> 1. Which is the best all-round free PDF reader to install?
> 2. How do I use itunes gift cards to buy apps? I don't want to use a credit card or store that kind of info on my iPad.


1. I just use iBooks. Works for me.
2. Open the iTunes app and scroll all the way down and click on "redeem gift card"


----------



## Quantum Reality

1. Hmm, looks pretty versatile.
2. Worked like a charm.









What about an easy way to get PDFs onto it without needing iTunes on my Win7 box?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> 1. Hmm, looks pretty versatile.
> 2. Worked like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about an easy way to get PDFs onto it without needing iTunes on my Win7 box?


Email, cloud storage (e.g. Dropbox, SugarSync, etc), HTTP server. Plenty other methods that I'm just not remembering at the moment.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> The short answer is no.
> 
> The medium answer is not easily, anyway.
> 
> And the long answer is yes, if you are willing to go through a complete reset of the device and register your ID to that device, then presumably reset the device again and re-register your aunts ID on the device before giving it back to her.


Thanks

@thread:

Guys, My aunt was asking me to help sync her ipad to her PC..

I've already logged in (authorized) the PC using her iPad account, but when I connect the iPad it's asking me either to:

Set it up as new or restore from an old one..

She doesn't want stuff (pictures, etc.) on her iPad but would like to get the music from her PC.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I almost popped on a 4th gen 16gb wifi (original box and good serial number) from Craigslist, but I asked for a more detailed pic of what the guy called minor damage and he sent me this:










Needless to say, I passed, but $300 was a tough price to walk away from. Looks like I'm 'stuck' with my 3rd gen for a while yet. ?


----------



## pez

It looks like not only is it dented, but the screen is scuffed. I have a similar 'ding' on mine, but there isn't any damage to my screen like that. Good call, IMO.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I almost popped on a 4th gen 16gb wifi (original box and good serial number) from Craigslist, but I asked for a more detailed pic of what the guy called minor damage and he sent me this:
> 
> Needless to say, I passed, but $300 was a tough price to walk away from. Looks like I'm 'stuck' with my 3rd gen for a while yet.


Huh!

I thought about hitting up Craigslist for an iPad, but I didn't want to get scammed or end up with a bum product. So I bought brand-new.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I almost popped on a 4th gen 16gb wifi (original box and good serial number) from Craigslist, but I asked for a more detailed pic of what the guy called minor damage and he sent me this:
> 
> Needless to say, I passed, but $300 was a tough price to walk away from. Looks like I'm 'stuck' with my 3rd gen for a while yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh!
> 
> I thought about hitting up Craigslist for an iPad, but I didn't want to get scammed or end up with a bum product. So I bought brand-new.
Click to expand...

The iPad 3 I currently own was bought using CL, but you're right in that the majority of ads are fake or worse and there is inherent risk in buying a used product.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> The iPad 3 I currently own was bought using CL, but you're right in that the majority of ads are fake or worse and there is inherent risk in buying a used product.


Where I live, home invasions for theft are a fairly high percentage of crime statistics, so yeah, I decided to bypass the whole "CL for an iPad" thing because getting a stolen iPad would be unfunny.


----------



## Robilar

I sold one of my IPads here at OCN recently. The buyer was quite happy. Mind you when I say my item for sale is "mint" here at OCN, I do not exaggerate (just check out my trader rating







).

This is one of the only places I would ever buy a used anything. Too many scammers out in the wild.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I sold one of my IPads here at OCN recently. The buyer was quite happy. Mind you when I say my item for sale is "mint" here at OCN, I do not exaggerate (just check out my trader rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> This is one of the only places I would ever buy a used anything. Too many scammers out in the wild.


This is generally how I do my shopping. I'll look for it on OCN, and if I don't see it after a reasonable amount of time, I'll go the new route. If it's headphones, I usually go new, but sometimes I'll go to Head-Fi for that.

I saw your Nexus 7 FS thread and your device was mint there, too. Did you sale that yet?


----------



## Robilar

It's long gone.


----------



## black7hought

I'd like to join the club









Black 64GB iPad 3
White 64GB iPad Mini


----------



## Robilar

Just added a 3rd IPad. My kid now has the 64GB Mini, gave my wife the 16GB Mini and I just picked up the 128GB IPad 4th gen.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01168_zps08e6a734.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01170_zps57325ede.jpg.html


----------



## Quantum Reality

Holy smokes, 128 GB?







That must have cost a fortune!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> What about an easy way to get PDFs onto it without needing iTunes on my Win7 box?


Incidentally? This program does the trick rather handily:

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/cloudreaders-pdf-cbz-cbr/id363484920?mt=8

It even makes an ad hoc web server when you want to put PDFs onto it from your PC.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just added a 3rd IPad. My kid now has the 64GB Mini, gave my wife the 16GB Mini and I just picked up the 128GB IPad 4th gen.


Lol, I thought you were waiting for a 128GB Mini? Congrats on your new iPad. The extra capacity should give you some much needed breathing room.


----------



## Robilar

From what I have read. the new Mini with Retina won't be out this year (although a non retina refresh may be pending).

I'll probably get one of those too.

One thing I can say about the 4th gen IPad is holy smokes is is fast! I had an IPad 2 and now a pair of Mini's (which have the same horsepower). The 4th gen runs large mkv files without a hiccup while the Mini's struggled to keep framerates up.


----------



## RJacobs28

Dat A6X.


----------



## Horus

I would recommend any android tablet, the Apple product is just so unfriendly. I used the 4th gen for less than a week gave it back and would never get another. Why Apple do not see fit to give you the ability to plug and play is beyond me, and for iTunes, well I better not swear as I will be banned. Reading through this thread I have noticed a lot of people asking how to save/read PDF, linking to PC's (most probably to transfer data) and many other problems. One easy solution that helped me, is jump ship and buy a product that works straight out of the box, you can transfer data via sd or USB, no need for iTunes at all. The only thing I have noticed with Apple vs Android is that you can put anything you like on the Android, whereas Apple you only have the store.

Personally I find the user experience on the Android far superior and I do not have any issues connecting, sharing, creating. The main reason for having a tablet was to manipulate images from my DSLR on the move (No Wifi or 3/4G in my area) then leave the tablet uploading when I get home. Don't get me wrong the iPad is a reasonable product, most probably better if you have another apple product to play around with. But for my needs the Android works better, faster and is far more compatible with my home network (Three PC's, two laptops, and a couple of other android tablet). This is only my experience, so please don't be nasty I am only sharing from my personal experience.

P.S. If you have an Apple product good for you, I hope it brings you as much pleasure to be capable of working and playing without the need to carry half a ton of laptop, as I am much happier with a tablet than a full blown heavy arsed lappy. Take care and enjoy your tech for if it ain't fun, then you'd be better off getting the other one (Apple or Android).


----------



## Robilar

Personally I am not a fan of ITunes (putting it mildly). With that said, I have owned pretty much every iteration of Android tablets at both the 7 and 10 inch range (and in between) over the last several years.

However, load the right apps and it's connect to PC, run ITunes, add files and away you go. Yes it requires an extra step over an Android device and the lack of a Micro SD slot is a big peeve of mine.

Is Android more tinker friendly? Yes. Is it an easy drag and drop for files? Yes. Is it plug and play with any PC? Yes. Do "some" Android tablets have Micro SD slots? Yes Do "some" Android tablets have HDMI out? Yes

Do Android devices occasionally crash for no discernable reason? Yes. Do Android apps sometimes not cooperate on different devices? Yes Do Android devices in general have less battery life? Yes. Are Android tablets dependent on OS updates to fix out of the box issues? Yes. Do "some Android devices ship with poor quality controls (raised screens for example)? Yes. Is it hard to find decent cases for "some" Android devices? Yes

Comparing pro's and con's between the two ecosystems makes it a tough choice as to what suits better. I always seem to end up back at IPads (and especially the Mini). They don't crash, the apps do what they are supposed to do and the build quality of the IPad's and the Mini are unmatched in the Android world. Plus the accessories available for the IPad's and Mini's are endless...


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horus*
> 
> I would recommend any android tablet, the Apple product is just so unfriendly. I used the 4th gen for less than a week gave it back and would never get another. Why Apple do not see fit to give you the ability to plug and play is beyond me, and for iTunes, well I better not swear as I will be banned. Reading through this thread I have noticed a lot of people asking how to save/read PDF, linking to PC's (most probably to transfer data) and many other problems. One easy solution that helped me, is jump ship and buy a product that works straight out of the box, you can transfer data via sd or USB, no need for iTunes at all. The only thing I have noticed with Apple vs Android is that you can put anything you like on the Android, whereas Apple you only have the store.
> 
> Personally I find the user experience on the Android far superior and I do not have any issues connecting, sharing, creating. The main reason for having a tablet was to manipulate images from my DSLR on the move (No Wifi or 3/4G in my area) then leave the tablet uploading when I get home. Don't get me wrong the iPad is a reasonable product, most probably better if you have another apple product to play around with. But for my needs the Android works better, faster and is far more compatible with my home network (Three PC's, two laptops, and a couple of other android tablet). This is only my experience, so please don't be nasty I am only sharing from my personal experience.
> 
> P.S. If you have an Apple product good for you, I hope it brings you as much pleasure to be capable of working and playing without the need to carry half a ton of laptop, as I am much happier with a tablet than a full blown heavy arsed lappy. Take care and enjoy your tech for if it ain't fun, then you'd be better off getting the other one (Apple or Android).


There are benefits and negatives to each platform. Your welcome to your opinion but speaking for myself I really enjoy my iPad mini (and my iPad 3 before that). That doesn't mean some of us don't also enjoy Android tablets.

The unfriendly nature you speak of sounds like just loading files on the device. I would agree it would be nice if Apple made the iPad plug and play like a flash drive where you could easily load files. Still there are easy ways around that, you can easily load files via emailing yourself or using an app like Dropbox. To be fair Google's own Nexus Android tablets lack any kind of SD card slot. That's not to say I wouldn't want one.

You also fail to mention the upsides to iOS which it doesn't seem like you took enough time to notice. Since owning my iPad mini in November 2012 I have not had a single OS reboot or stability issue (maybe a few rare app crashes). Apple has a much larger selection of tablet specific apps than Android. Overall Apples experience has been great for me. I use it to stream movies and TV shows (Amazon Prime Instant Video), surf the web (Safari/Chrome), online shopping (Amazon Mobile and eBay), read library books (Overdrive Console), take notes (Notes), as a Bible at church (ESV Bible), play games (many), listen to music in my car via Bluetooth steaming (Music), and as a GPS with a $25 TomTom Bluetooth GPS adapter (Jailbroken, and roqyBT4 on Cydia and Navfree USA).

Now Android has many positives as well, as you mentioned. It is extremely customizable and can download files and load apps from outside sources on the Internet. With Android 4.1 and beyond Google has gotten a fairly fluid and stable OS, which was very lacking in the past. Their tablets are also usually cheaper than the equivalent iPad like the Nexus 10 16GB at $100 cheaper (than iPad 4 16GB) and Nexus 7 16GB at $130 cheaper (than iPad mini 16GB). Just recently I ordered a B&N Nook HD+ 9" 32GB (1920x1280 IPS) tablet because it was on sale for $209, recently got the Google Play Store, and has a Micro SD card for expansion and modding. Personally I enjoy playing with all platforms (iOS, Android, and Windows 8 Pro). Just for me Apple has the more consistent and reliable user experience.


----------



## Horus

A bit tetchy but I have come to expect that if you mention anything about anything from the tech world. Be it AMD or Intel, ATI or nVidia, Apple or Andorid, you end up with people shoving the blinkers on and talking a load of old and tired news, or even out and out lies. To be honest I have never had an app crash, well not since the last few updates) on any of our Androids, yet the iPhone (I think it is a 3gs but not sure as it is my partners) freezes all the time. Anyhow, thanks for not turning this into a war, that was not my intention. Like I say if you have the Apple ecosystem then I am sure they work more fluidly, but it still makes me smile when I'm told it is easy to email yourself data to use on a device in your hands.

Let's face it technology is meant to make life easier and less complicated. So why add anything in between you and the device? Like I said, in my experience life is much more complicated with an Apple product connecting to my PC environment, than it maybe with someone within an Apple closed wall environment. Now I am not saying that having such homogeneity is a bad thing, I am saying that it does not work for all. I prefer the openness of Linux over the clunky Microsoft world, and I would choose either over the Apple ecosystem, that is personal preference from personal experience. If Linux had it's house in order I would be using it all the time but as it stands I only have use Windohs.

P.S. Isn't it funny how Woedohs users can take the pee out of their OS of choice, yet it starts a almighty row when Apple is brought in. On this problems with Androids, remember antenna gate, battery gate, holding it the wrong way gate, etc etc. Remember advanced tech always comes with problems that were not expected when tested in a lab. NO tech is without fault, and until computers build themselves they will always have the added function called human error.


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome all new members!

@Horus: I'm glad to see conversation happening here, but of course, this is an owners club, so you're likely to find people here who are biased toward Apple products. If you want to debate Apple vs Android, I recommend you start your own thread to do so. This may not really the best place if you want to have a fair and unbiased discussion about Apple vs. Android, but of course I don't have any problem with you chatting.

One thing I would ask though, is to please refrain from suggesting that members of the club that have taken the time to formulate a thoughtful reply to your commentary are simply "shoving the blinkers on and talking a load of old and tired news, or even out and out lies." No one is doing that here, and I see that our members have been careful to point out that they are speaking from their own personal experiences.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Welcome all new members!
> 
> @Horus: I'm glad to see conversation happening here, but of course, this is an owners club, so you're likely to find people here who are biased toward Apple products. If you want to debate Apple vs Android, I recommend you start your own thread to do so. This may not really the best place if you want to have a fair and unbiased discussion about Apple vs. Android, but of course I don't have any problem with you chatting.


Unfortunately so. I strongly believe in being platform agnostic. I switched from a first gen iPad to a Surface Pro and for productivity, it is miles ahead of the iPad (mainly because it is a real PC). Sure, the battery life is lower, but it's a tradoff that I'm more than happy to make.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Unfortunately so. I strongly believe in being platform agnostic. I switched from a first gen iPad to a Surface Pro and for productivity, it is miles ahead of the iPad (mainly because it is a real PC).


Same here. Don't really fancy the Surface Pro but am very much looking forward to getting either the Asus Transformer Book or Lenovo Thinkpad Helix. I reckon I'd probably still get an iPad 5 128GB and iPad Mini with retina display when those get released. My poor wallet...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Found out how to task kill apps - push the home button twice.


----------



## Horus

Sorry, I did not intend that comment to be aimed at anyone. I was just trying to say that these discussions usually end up containing misinformation. So I apologise to anyone that took offence, I did not mean it that way, as stated I have owned one but chose to give it back.


----------



## Robilar

Found a great, inexpensive case on Amazon. I was looking for something really thin, formfitting with a cover. I have one that I bought that is the soft material similar to the official apple cover but they get crazy dirty so I was hoping for something with a leather finish. Found this one for $16 shipped.

Not only is it a leather finish but it actually covers all exterior edges all the way around the IPad protecting it better. It also has a magnetic close which turns IPad off.

It also does the regular folding thing to turn into a stand. The thin aspect is great when holding the tablet for reading.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01223_zps7a30be02.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01225_zpseeb6ca46.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01224_zps83655f4b.jpg.html


----------



## pez

That actually looks really good. Mind linking it or telling us exactly what case that is?


----------



## Robilar

Here you go. I really love this case (and this is about my 8th different one).

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0080DHVHE/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Demented

Here's the US listing on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Celicious-Black-Leather-Ultra-Smart/dp/B0080DHVHE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1370001022&sr=8-2&keywords=Celicious+Black+PU+Leather+Ultra+Slim+Smart+Case

I'm definitely thinking of getting this, as my plexi back is scratched to hell, and the knockoff (I think) smart cover is separating.


----------



## Robilar

It is the only fitted leather one I could find. Most of the leather finish cases are really bulky (such as the Blurex I used to have).


----------



## pez

That is nice. I'm currently using a Belkin Snap Cover on the back and a Smart Cover on the front that's doing really good for now.


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, I just got an iPad Mini for my birthday from my girlfriend. I was wondering what would be a good folio type case for it? Looking for something thin but still provides good protection. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## pez

I bet Robilar has got a good suggestion. He is the case master on any tablet he's owned







.


----------



## Robilar

Sheesh buy 15 or so cases for 20 or so different tablets and suddenly I'm a master









There are a couple of great options for the Mini. In fact there are more case options for the Mini than there are for the full sized IPad.

I really like the Blurex/Casecrown black leather case that holds the mini via clawed corners. It isn't the thinnest but it provides excellent protection and looks swank. Also great for horizontal video viewing.

http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Tablet-Built--magnet-feature/dp/B00947D6SS/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1370359483&sr=1-3&keywords=ipad+mini+casecrown+black+case

For slimmer, I also like the Khomo. Doesn't protect as well from dropping/crushing but covers almost the entire sides and back and very thin.

http://www.amazon.com/KHOMO-Polyurethane-Rubberized-Poly-carbonate-Protector/dp/B009UZ3TF4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1370359394&sr=8-4&keywords=ipad+mini+slim+case


----------



## pez

Well you take a chance with a lot of the more budget friendly cases as well as some of the nicer ones from what I've seen, and you take of your devices very well from what I've seen from these threads and your marketplace threads







. I'm not bashing you







. Promise.

Also, I think you suggested the Poetic case I bought for my Nexus 7. Or something similar to it, at least.


----------



## Robilar

The poetic is nice and very similar to the Khomo I linked. Either (whichever is cheapest) would work well.


----------



## Happytodd

Just noticed this iPad thread,

I just wanted to say I own a iPad 2, 32gig with 3g + Wifi. I actually won it early last year from Channel Seven Australia, I was one of 20 or 25 other winners Australia wide. I got the device about 2 weeks later, when I opened it I had a couple dead pixels and a part of the screen wasn't actually glued down, it made the device feel extremely cheap. Nonetheless I took it to an Apple retailer and got a brand new one a couple weeks later. Love the thing to death. Since then I bought a Zaggmate keyboard which has made it a lot more easier to use the device.

Now I have had it for quite sometime now I'm actually thinking about getting an iPad Mini, they look so much slicker in my opinion. Let me sleep on it!


----------



## pez

Congrats^.

Also, not sure if any of those are still lurking when we were discussing what Apple will do with iOS 7. I have to say I'm excited, and pleased. And...

Called it.


----------



## Robilar

can anyone recommend a keyboard/case integrated for the IPad 4? I like the thin Logitech one but it provides no protection for the back of the IPad either when open or closed. I would prefer something thin that protects both front and back.

Unless of course the Logitech Ultrathin has room on the back for a back cover to protect the IPad?


----------



## johnvosh

Let me join! Have had a white 16GB Wifi 2012 4th gen since January!


----------



## Infinite Jest

I hope iOS 7 has at least passable performance running on the iPad 3. iOS 5 to iOS 6 was bad enough...


----------



## Robilar

Does the IPad 3 have the same processor as my IPad 4?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does the IPad 3 have the same processor as my IPad 4?


Nope. It's basically the same as the iPad 2 processor, just with a beefed up GPU to handle retina.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Same here. Don't really fancy the Surface Pro but am very much looking forward to getting either the Asus Transformer Book or Lenovo Thinkpad Helix. I reckon I'd probably still get an iPad 5 128GB and iPad Mini with retina display when those get released. My poor wallet...


Kind of off-topic but anyway. The Thinkpad Helix was well out of my budget range (price here is €2000, I can get 2 Surface Pros for that) and the ASUS Transformer book was only available in the UK, which is annoying since they use a different keyboard layout than Belgium (we use AZERTY). I also didn't feel like plopping down €1100 on a Samsung tablet/laptop hybrid taht is made out of the same cheap plastic their Galaxy phones and tablets use when the Surface Pro is cheaper and uses magnesium.


----------



## Robilar

Does anyone know of a docking/station speaker combo with a lightning connector for the IPad 4? Something like the one pictured below but for the newer connector.

Must rotate between landscape and portrait. There are plenty of them for the older connector style but I cannot find one for Lightning connect.

Thanks!

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/dock_zps4c182fc1.jpg.html


----------



## pez

Well if the grips on the top and bottom (of the pic you posted) are just there to 'grip', then wouldn't the small dongle that converts 30-pin to Lightning suffice? Of course it's going to throw the look off balance a tad, but it could possibly beat paying out the bum for something just because it's designed with the newer generations in mind.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> can anyone recommend a keyboard/case integrated for the IPad 4? I like the thin Logitech one but it provides no protection for the back of the IPad either when open or closed. I would prefer something thin that protects both front and back.
> 
> Unless of course the Logitech Ultrathin has room on the back for a back cover to protect the IPad?


My personal choice would not be a keyboard case. They add too much bulk to make sense as an always on case, and the keyboards are often insanely cramped and have shallow keys.

I use an Apple Wireless Keyboard and Incase Origami Workstation (which acts as both a protective cover for the keyboard and stand for the iPad). It is a little more bulky but does make it easier to leave the keyboard at home if you want rather than having to take it out of the case first. The keyboard is mostly full size aside from the arrow and function keys. The nice thing is you can use it with any tablet whether it has a case or not. I used mine initially with my first-gen Asus Transformer TF101. It could be a little on the pricey side but if you shop around you could make out pretty good. For me I got the keyboard open box from Micro Center and got the Origami cheap on eBay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone know of a docking/station speaker combo with a lightning connector for the IPad 4? Something like the one pictured below but for the newer connector.
> 
> Must rotate between landscape and portrait. There are plenty of them for the older connector style but I cannot find one for Lightning connect.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm glad you brought up iPad speaker docks. I'm not sure your exact needs, Robilar, so please just take this as the opinion of one techie to another and it may or may not directly apply to you. I'm not a fan at all of of any kind of iPad speaker dock where a physical dock connector is required for functionality (IE 30-pin or Lightning). Docking as it were seems like a dead thing of the past in this wireless world. Instead I would recommend a more universal Bluetooth speaker.

There are many benefits to a Bluetooth speaker. First, Bluetooth being a wireless technology only requires that the iPad be in the same room to work. Some speakers have a button to start playing music, so as long as the music app is open, you shouldn't even have to touch your iPad (at least that's how my Bluetooth enabled car stereo works, functionality will obviously vary depending on the speaker). Lastly, a docking speaker is proprietary and will likely be made obsolete down the road (example: 30-pin to Lightning change), whereas a Bluetooth speaker works with any Bluetooth enabled device which could include smartphones, tablets, laptops, desktops, and so on.

Now to actually recommend one is hard because it would be nice to have more info about your budget and needs, and I don't own one myself but I plan to get one soon (so I have limited first hand experience). With that said I'll do my best. There are an insane amount of Bluetooth speakers at varying price ranges and features but one of the cheaper ones is the Creative D80. My brother-in-law has a D80 and uses it as a computer speaker for his desktop. It sounds pretty good to me for the price. If you want a more portable speaker then the Creative D100 is powered by 4 AAAs instead of an outlet and has an estimated 25 hours of music play time. I'm sure others will also have advice so I'll end here and hope that helped a little.


----------



## Robilar

I hadn't given bluetooth speakers much thought but that is definitely an idea. I like the concept of a stand and speakers combined as my IPad sits on my desk in my office (which is not a big room).

This is the stand I am currently using. It works fine in portrait or landscape but it would be really nice if I had something that charged and provided speakers at the same time.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01265_zps4861edbd.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01266_zps039ccb3a.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01267_zps8e1f051a.jpg.html


----------



## Quantum Reality

Neat







I have a Rocketfish cover I bought for like $25 and it has an included "stand" to let me set my iPad up for easy hands-free video viewing. However the upright position is not as convenient and I will have to get a stand like that eventually.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Just a heads up for you iPad mini owners looking for a nice but cheap case, I recently brought an insanely cheap case from a company called CaseCrown (via Amazon). The case has a soft touch back giving it a high quality feel, and it has the sleep/wake function. It's a very unobtrusive fairly thin case. I bought it to add protection for the back of my iPad mini and I was getting tired of my Smart Cover accidentally putting my mini to sleep when it was flipped around the back (a known issue just because the mini is so insanely thin). All this for an on sale price of $3.85 shipped. I bought a black and gray one. They are not that price anymore but still decently cheap for what you get and worlds better than the Apple Smart Cover. I'd highly recommend it. Here are links for the three colors it's offered in.

Black
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B10VST0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Gray
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B10VR50/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Purple
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B10VS3Q/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The gray one has even been as low as $1 shipped if you can believe it so keep an eye out for a sale if you want to get a lower price:
http://bensbargains.net/bargain/casecrown-omni-case-for-ipad-mini-1-00-at-amazon-103574/


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Rocketfish cover I bought for like $25 and it has an included "stand" to let me set my iPad up for easy hands-free video viewing. However the upright position is not as convenient and I will have to get a stand like that eventually.


It was $8, made of aluminum and it folds flat for travel.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It was $8, made of aluminum and it folds flat for travel.


Bugger. If I hadn't been in a bit of a time constraint to get a cheaper stand/case for travel I could have saved myself some $$


----------



## FurryPaws

Any musicians here using the iPad to complement their practice?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurryPaws*
> 
> Any musicians here using the iPad to complement their practice?


I don't call myself a musician, but I pick up my bass every now and again.

I recently bought one of the Griffin adapters that allows you to use the iPad as an amp/recording device and I'm very satisfied with it. Only used it a couple times, but it was $10. Little things:thumb: like that make me keep my iPad around.


----------



## FurryPaws

What software do you use for that?


----------



## pez

I don't have my iPad on hand at the moment, but one of then us called Amplitube I believe. Theres a free and paid version of that one: paid obviously offering more features than the free/lite version.


----------



## FurryPaws

I've been using Amplitube for quite a while on my PC. If the one for the iPad is nearly as awesome, that would factor in very favourably for the iPad.

Maybe other musicians could chime in. I'd love to know how legible sheet music is on the small 9,7 inch screen.


----------



## pez

Yeah' I'll hush up about that, but if its anything like reading a sheet of paper, or page from a book, than the iPad has the better aspect ratio for it.


----------



## FurryPaws

The aspect ratio is definitely the best out of all tablets.

All the sheet music is in .pdf-format on the standard A4 aspect ratio, but I don't know if the screen is large enough.


----------



## Robilar

The IPad and Mini have the best aspect ratio for reading books as well. I just picked up the new Samsung tab 8.0 which despite having narrower side bezels still has the same aspect ratio as the other landscape tablets. Still a pain for reading.


----------



## FurryPaws

Still not sure whether to get the iPad Mini or the iPad 4, I feel like I'd like the smaller form-factor much more, but I'm worried that the performance would be grossly insufficient. Of course a new one might be available later this year, but I'd love to get a device in August before my 4 weeks vacation, which otherwise would leave me computerless for the time.


----------



## Robilar

The Mini works just fine. The only issue I have with mine are running really large (9GB 1080P files) mkv files. Everything else runs fine.


----------



## FurryPaws

How about Ads in Apps?

What annoyed me most about Android were the advertisements I had to look at in each and every app I opened.

Does iOS have that **** as well?


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurryPaws*
> 
> How about Ads in Apps?
> 
> What annoyed me most about Android were the advertisements I had to look at in each and every app I opened.
> 
> Does iOS have that **** as well?


Free apps almost always have ads. It's the ads you most often will be compelled to pay to remove from the app.

I've found plenty of paid apps, too, though, mostly from larger publishers, that like to flood your face with advertisements for other paid apps by the same publisher, which I find to be utterly infuriating.

Clearly this is the evolution of online advertisement. No more website banner ads; now it's in-app-ads. Welcome to the future.


----------



## FurryPaws

Well, I really regret reading this.

At least on Android you have some ways of removing ads, I suppose iOS doesn't have that utility? Too much liberty?

I was really set on getting the iPad 4, due to the sick hardware and the perfect aspect ratio, but this seriously makes me reconsider...


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurryPaws*
> 
> Well, I really regret reading this.
> 
> At least on Android you have some ways of removing ads, I suppose iOS doesn't have that utility? Too much liberty?
> 
> I was really set on getting the iPad 4, due to the sick hardware and the perfect aspect ratio, but this seriously makes me reconsider...


What... you mean, like, an option within the system to disable ads? Like, via the OS? Ah... ah... AHAHAHAHAHAAAAA.... HOOOOOOOOO.... thanks, yeah, I needed a good belly laugh. No no... Apple would never undermine a publisher's ability to promote more ****e schyte. (edit: I suppose if I were sharing a recipe that used ****ake mushrooms we'd all just have to guess our way through that one. How super-genius and utterly puerile. What is this place, a kindergarten? Grr. Slash-rant.)

But let's be realistic here, too. When I say I've found paid apps with ads for other apps, I'm really talking mostly about various games. If we're talking about you know, legitimate businesses publishing quality apps that are worth paying for, it's pretty rare to be bothered by any advertisements once paying for the upgraded app. But I do hate buying a game only to get assaulted with more encouragements to buy more games I have to then tap away. Makes me buy NO more games from that publisher, as a matter of fact. You'd think they wouldn't be so dunder-headed as to misunderstand that but hey, not everyone is an armchair sociologist.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> What... you mean, like, an option within the system to disable ads? Like, via the OS? Ah... ah... AHAHAHAHAHAAAAA.... HOOOOOOOOO.... thanks, yeah, I needed a good belly laugh. No no... Apple would never undermine a publisher's ability to promote more ****e schyte.


Sure. Because Google, who makes a living off advertisements, sanctions disabling ads, right? If you don't want ads, jailbreak (iOS) or root (Android) or heck, block ads directly from you router (won't work if you're using cellular but at least you're ad free at home).


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FurryPaws*
> 
> Still not sure whether to get the iPad Mini or the iPad 4, I feel like I'd like the smaller form-factor much more, but I'm worried that the performance would be grossly insufficient. Of course a new one might be available later this year, but I'd love to get a device in August before my 4 weeks vacation, which otherwise would leave me computerless for the time.


I like the smaller form factor as well. I think the only issue is that playing mkvs with it can be a bit choppy. (I use PlayerXtreme) Also some smaller-print PDFs may not be as easy to read as on the full-size iPad.


----------



## Robilar

AVPlayerHD is the best video player I have tried for the Mini (and the regular IPad). It handles mkv's easily. Mind you on the Mini, anything bigger than 6GB can get a bit choppy.


----------



## eperelez

Please add me. I have an iPad 4th Gen White 16GB Wifi. I recently purchased the original iPad from the OCN marketplace and I loved it so much that I ended up selling it to a buddy of mine and purchasing the newest version. It is very refreshing to try something different, and I have been thoroughly impressed so far. Everything just works so well. I know a newer version is going to be released soon, but I just couldn't wait any longer! Here is a screenshot:

Thanks!


----------



## Nexo

I have a iPad Mini.


----------



## Systemlord

Hello everbody,

My girlfriend purchased an iPad 2 with WiFi anywhere (WiFi+) and doesn't own a computer, I want to be able to use the "Find My iPad" app on my computer incase she loses it which is only a matter of time. I have my own iTunes and my iPhone service, I want to be able to use my computer to find her iPad if she ever loses it and I'm unable to figure out how to do so since we have two separate accounts. So far I have hit a brick wall trying to get her iPad to work with my iCloud and/or iTunes.

I would appreciate any help, I'll pay it forward with +Rep!

Thanks for your free time in helping with my dilemma,

Regards,
Systemlord.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> My girlfriend purchased an iPad 2 with WiFi anywhere (WiFi+) and doesn't own a computer, I want to be able to use the "Find My iPad" app on my computer incase she loses it which is only a matter of time. I have my own iTunes and my iPhone service, I want to be able to use my computer to find her iPad if she ever loses it and I'm unable to figure out how to do so since we have two separate accounts. So far I have hit a brick wall trying to get her iPad to work with my iCloud and/or iTunes.


You don't have to use the same account for iCloud, iTunes or Find my iPad service. Add your iCloud account to your GF's iPad and use that for Find My iPad. Just turn off the rest of the services on your account so your data doesn't get mixed up with your GF's. That's what we do at home. Each family member has their own iCloud account but there's also a family iCloud account for shared apps, contacts, calendars, reminders, notes and Find My iPad.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> You don't have to use the same account for iCloud, iTunes or Find my iPad service. Add your iCloud account to your GF's iPad and use that for Find My iPad. Just turn off the rest of the services on your account so your data doesn't get mixed up with your GF's. That's what we do at home. Each family member has their own iCloud account but there's also a family iCloud account for shared apps, contacts, calendars, reminders, notes and Find My iPad.


Wait I'm confused, do mean add my girlfriends iPad to my iCloud account? How do I do that? I'm new to everything iPad/iPhone here!


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Wait I'm confused, do mean add my girlfriends iPad to my iCloud account? How do I do that? I'm new to everything iPad/iPhone here!


On your gf's iPad, go to Settings > Mail, Contacts, Calendars -> Add Account -> iCloud. Once you have that set-up, use it for Find My iPad.


----------



## RJacobs28

Apple ID/iCloud accounts are designed as a ONE PER PERSON account.

The best solution is to set her up her own account if doesn't already have one.
When she has her own apple ID, enable icloud in the settings panel (using HER account).

Two ways you can work from there. If you want to use the computer to find her ipad, log onto icloud.com using her apple ID.

Else you can utilize the free 'Find My Friends' app to track her ipad using your ipad or iphone.

This is the best way to keep it simple. Using your icloud account on her device can become confusing (sharing imessages and facetime calls if you dont sign those out etc).


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Apple ID/iCloud accounts are designed as a ONE PER PERSON account.
> 
> The best solution is to set her up her own account if doesn't already have one.
> When she has her own apple ID, enable icloud in the settings panel (using HER account).
> 
> Two ways you can work from there. If you want to use the computer to find her ipad, log onto icloud.com using her apple ID.
> 
> Else you can utilize the free 'Find My Friends' app to track her ipad using your ipad or iphone.
> 
> This is the best way to keep it simple. Using your icloud account on her device can become confusing (sharing imessages and facetime calls if you dont sign those out etc).


You can only have one account signed into Messages and FaceTime at a given time. As long as it's already have it set up with the gf's account, it's not going to automatically change if another iCloud account is added to the device. You just have to disable everything except Find My iPhone when setting up the new iCloud account so it doesn't sync stuff it's not supposed to sync. That's how we have iDevices set-up at for our household. Each family member has their own iCloud account for iCloud back-up, Photo Stream, iMessage, FaceTime, etc. Then there's also a shared family account used for iTunes purchases, Find My iPhone and shared contacts and calendars.


----------



## steelbom

I really hope this 12.9 inch iPad rumour is true. I'd love one with a 3072x2304 resolution


----------



## pez

I was just thinking today how a 'widescreen' iPad would be nice, but I would really hope 12.9 isn't the size they do it in.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was just thinking today how a 'widescreen' iPad would be nice, but I would really hope 12.9 isn't the size they do it in.


Personally I don't want an iPad with a 16:9 ratio. The smaller bezel on the mini seems to make it look that way somewhat, anyway.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was just thinking today how a 'widescreen' iPad would be nice, but I would really hope 12.9 isn't the size they do it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't want an iPad with a 16:9 ratio. The smaller bezel on the mini seems to make it look that way somewhat, anyway.
Click to expand...

The ratio on mine allows the subtitles to go below the image, so I don't have problems with subs overlaying stuff I want to see on the screen.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> The ratio on mine allows the subtitles to go below the image, so I don't have problems with subs overlaying stuff I want to see on the screen.


Yeah? It would be good for that, but I prefer 4:3 overall.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> The ratio on mine allows the subtitles to go below the image, so I don't have problems with subs overlaying stuff I want to see on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? It would be good for that, but I prefer 4:3 overall.
Click to expand...

My iPad mini is 3:4 so when I rotate it and watch 16:9 stuff I get it letterboxed with the subs below. So, works all around for me.


----------



## pez

I'm very particular. Every time I use an iPad, I realize how much better it is (ratio) for web-browsing. However, I like my Nexus 10 for Netflix and pretty much everything else. Apply seems to always introduce features/perks on their new devices that always make you thing "well...I really didn't need that before, but now I do.'


----------



## For_the_moves

Just got an iPad 4 and I'm looking for some good productivity apps, any suggestions? I need something to take notes using my stylus as well as something to browse my ipad for files when it is not connected to iTunes on my pc. I already bought Plex and PDF Expert.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Just got an iPad 4 and I'm looking for some good productivity apps, any suggestions? I need something to take notes using my stylus as well as something to browse my ipad for files when it is not connected to iTunes on my pc. I already bought Plex and PDF Expert.


Have a look at notability -- it's a good app, I'm not sure if it's designed for a stylus or not but it may work well with one.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Have you guys seen those iPad and iPad mini screen protectors at the dollar store (specifically for me at Dollar Tree)? I picked one up for my iPad mini but haven't installed it yet. It might be a good place to get one if you don't want to spend a lot (as the store name implies they are only a $1).


----------



## clickdiyto

agree. the dictation feature is astoundingly accurate and lets me say a whoooole lot without demanding that I wait or pause.


----------



## eperelez

iOS 7 today! Yipeee!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Can't find any definitive info on the effects of the switch to iOS7 on battery life of iPad4 (Wi-Fi). I've seen some feedback complaining about faster battery drain, but that could have been with some early iterations of the OS. Any thoughts if you've seen good evidence on this matter?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eperelez*
> 
> iOS 7 today! Yipeee!


The update is not applicable to the IPad Mini? I saw no sign up it in updates.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Can't find any definitive info on the effects of the switch to iOS7 on battery life of iPad4 (Wi-Fi). I've seen some feedback complaining about faster battery drain, but that could have been with some early iterations of the OS. Any thoughts if you've seen good evidence on this matter?


Been using the ios7 beta for several months now & didn't noticed any difference in battery life. The initial beta version was full of software bugs that my daughter wanna switch back her iPhone 5's old ios . After several updates Apple was able to fix some of the bugs. There's still problems with video playback on videos purchased on iTunes store while the video still downloading but the final build coming out today should fix the problem I guess. The improvement I really like with ios7 is the aesthetics. It looks clean & modern. You can now adjust some of the settings (airplane mode, wifi, bt, sleep & screen rotation) by just a swipe of the main screen from bottom to top.

Today's updates will go live around 10 AM ET from what I've read.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I think 1PM EST, 10AM PST, 6PM London time.

I'm going to wait on some feedback.


----------



## eperelez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The update is not applicable to the IPad Mini? I saw no sign up it in updates.


The iPad mini will get the iOS 7 update when it becomes available today.


----------



## pez

I've been reading the same thing about 1 PM EST being the time as well. RedmondPie has a chart for nearly every time zone in the world.

http://www.redmondpie.com/ios-7-download-day-worldwide-release-time-chart/


----------



## pez

So took me from 1PM to 2:30PM EST to successfully get my iPhone 4 and iPhone 5 to update. Regardless, both phones are running smoothly. Obviously the 4 has a slight disadvantage, but it's still a smooth experience. Highly enjoying it so far, but I think I'm possibly seeing slightly worse battery life. Could be because I'm playing with it a lot, too







. Only gotten a few minutes with it on my mom's iPad 2, but it is super smooth. Multitasking screens have to be one of my favorite 'new' features yet.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Is the update voluntary or do you get "rolled up" without so much as a by your leave?


----------



## Robilar

Still no update on either of my IPad Mini's...


----------



## pez

It's voluntary. I know a few people who are skeptical of it or just kinda content with iOS 6. While it should always remain voluntary, I'm sure they'll do little things to make you try and upgrade...like offer some weird feature that would only be available in iOS 7. I for one though am very happy with it. I haven't found any bugs...yet...but we'll see over the course of the next few days. I'm enjoying iTunes Radio quite a bit. Yes, Pandora exists, but this is convenient in the sense that one less password has to exist. Spotify will be in trouble if iTunes decides to do something along those lines, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## eperelez

I updated my iPad 4 to iOS 7 last nite. At first, the battery seemed to drain much quicker than before, but now it seems to be back to normal. Even with the dynamic wallpaper, it feels just as smooth as it did with iOS 6.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eperelez*
> 
> I updated my iPad 4 to iOS 7 last nite. At first, the battery seemed to drain much quicker than before, but now it seems to be back to normal. Even with the dynamic wallpaper, it feels just as smooth as it did with iOS 6.


Have you played with it enough? There are definitely slow downs and stutters with iOS7 vs iOS6 on iPad4. When changing wallpaper, when pinch closing applications (watch the animation of the background carefully), and a lot of places here and there. I notice delays where there used to be none. They are brief, but coming from seemingly instantaneous reactions in the past, I notice the slow down.


----------



## eperelez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Have you played with it enough? There are definitely slow downs and stutters with iOS7 vs iOS6 on iPad4. When changing wallpaper, when pinch closing applications (watch the animation of the background carefully), and a lot of places here and there. I notice delays where there used to be none. They are brief, but coming from seemingly instantaneous reactions in the past, I notice the slow down.


If there is slowdown, I really don't notice it at all. The battery life was my main concern.


----------



## eperelez

New screenshots!


----------



## Quantum Reality

So I checked out some iOS reviews. It looks like it's a mixture of cosmetic changes and app changes.

That said I'm not enthused about the app auto-update feature. I prefer to have manual control over what I will upgrade and when.

EDIT: http://www.imore.com/how-turn-automatic-app-updates-ios-7

Looks like you can turn it off. Good.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eperelez*
> 
> If there is slowdown, I really don't notice it at all. The battery life was my main concern.


My battery's been as good as with iOS6--that was my main concern as well. I generally have all e-mail push checks disabled and manually check e-mail when opening the mail app. Also disabled background application updates. Battery been doing well.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Tim Cook in the iPhone 5s/5c keynote listed iPhoto, iMovie and the iWork suite being free for new iOS 7 iPads, iPod Touch 5th gens, and iPhones. I'm not sure if it means newly purchased device, newly reset device, or new iOS 7 users meeting the criteria. It sounds like you are presented with the free apps when you first setup the device in iOS 7. So it seems like you could reset your device after updating to iOS 7 and it would present these free apps. I'm guessing but not really sure.

To see when Tim Cook talks about this at the keynote see the video below from 19:15 to 20:15





I haven't updated to iOS 7 yet on my iPad mini as I use a Bluetooth GPS module that only works with Jailbroken devices. So I probably won't update, for now at least.


----------



## For_the_moves

What's the best way to stream video from my PC to my iPad?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> What's the best way to stream video from my PC to my iPad?


I use WinX HD Video Converter Deluxe to change formats if need be than I import them into my iTunes Library via the iTunes software. From there sync it...

If there is an easier way that other user/s know please share.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> What's the best way to stream video from my PC to my iPad?
> 
> 
> 
> I use WinX HD Video Converter Deluxe to change formats if need be than I import them into my iTunes Library via the iTunes software. From there sync it...
> 
> If there is an easier way that other user/s know please share.
Click to expand...

I use a third party player called PlayerXtreme, which has a built in web client for transferring files. Works pretty smoothly and it plays mp4s, DivX/XviD avis and mkvs more or less well.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I use WinX HD Video Converter Deluxe to change formats if need be than I import them into my iTunes Library via the iTunes software. From there sync it...
> 
> If there is an easier way that other user/s know please share.


I use an app -- think it's called AVPlayer HD and it seems to work pretty well. I think you transfer your files to the app in iTunes (not syncing.) Maybe look up a review of it and see what you think.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I use an app -- think it's called AVPlayer HD and it seems to work pretty well. I think you transfer your files to the app in iTunes (not syncing.) Maybe look up a review of it and see what you think.


I mean sync or wireless transfer to your apple device. I will check this out however to see if it is smoother than the current way I accomplish this task.


----------



## YangerD

What do you guys think is the best video player app for the iPad? I have the mini and I'd like to play HD mkv files as well as rmvb. I'm using PlayerXtreme currently but was wondering if there is anything else that's better. Thanks.


----------



## pez

That might have been discussed within the last 10 pages, but I'm not too sure. Robilar has some good experience with that especially. I'm sure he'll wander into this thread pretty soon.

Apple event in a few days, boys.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That might have been discussed within the last 10 pages, but I'm not too sure. Robilar has some good experience with that especially. I'm sure he'll wander into this thread pretty soon.
> 
> Apple event in a few days, boys.


Thanks, I just downloaded VLC for iOS which seems to be pretty good.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I mean sync or wireless transfer to your apple device. I will check this out however to see if it is smoother than the current way I accomplish this task.


I only just saw your reply now. If you check out some of the top video playing apps I'm sure you'll find one that has that feature -- I'm sure I've seen something like that before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That might have been discussed within the last 10 pages, but I'm not too sure. Robilar has some good experience with that especially. I'm sure he'll wander into this thread pretty soon.
> 
> Apple event in a few days, boys.
> Yay! Lots of stuff coming. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I only just saw your reply now. If you check out some of the top video playing apps I'm sure you'll find one that has that feature -- I'm sure I've seen something like that before.


Curious of your opinion, but I seen a wild rumor that they may introduce a new, and larger screened iPhone. How valid do you think that rumor would be? I don't have a lot of faith in it, but I haven't been following it as closely as the Android rumors this quarter.


----------



## Quantum Reality

So has anyone reported any major iOS 7 problems? I haven't touched my iPad Mini in a couple weeks so I'd like to get the lay of the land before I hit that button.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious of your opinion, but I seen a wild rumor that they may introduce a new, and larger screened iPhone. How valid do you think that rumor would be? I don't have a lot of faith in it, but I haven't been following it as closely as the Android rumors this quarter.


Not now. Next year I think that the iPhone 6 will be larger and that they'll shift to a 1704x1440 resolution.

I'm mostly interested in the mythical 12.9 inch iPad right now... haha.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> So has anyone reported any major iOS 7 problems? I haven't touched my iPad Mini in a couple weeks so I'd like to get the lay of the land before I hit that button.


No problems at all for me bud. I've had iOS 7 since launch day. It's been great. I personally find it too bright but everything works fine.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> So has anyone reported any major iOS 7 problems? I haven't touched my iPad Mini in a couple weeks so I'd like to get the lay of the land before I hit that button.


The only problem I was having was with iMessage, and that seemed to be independent to the phone. There are minor bugs here and there, but nothing worth holding out on the update for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Not now. Next year I think that the iPhone 6 will be larger and that they'll shift to a 1704x1440 resolution.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in the mythical 12.9 inch iPad right now... haha.


That would definitely be interesting to see but my only worry would be weight and awkwardness of size. My Nexus 10 feels awkward to hold, and it's lighter than my iPad 2. I'm moreso interested in the iPad mini this time around because I'm becoming more atuned to my Nexus 7.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That would definitely be interesting to see but my only worry would be weight and awkwardness of size. My Nexus 10 feels awkward to hold, and it's lighter than my iPad 2. I'm moreso interested in the iPad mini this time around because I'm becoming more atuned to my Nexus 7.


Well I switched from the 3 to the mini and because of portability, but I found I don't actually need portability at all lol. I'm missing the big screen, and for me I'd go even bigger. If they could make a 800g iPad at 12.9 inches I think I'd jump at it. I don't think we'll see it this year (if at all) though. It'll need a 3072x2304 resolution, which might not be possible with high enough yields on such a small display (with the display technologies that it uses.) I've sold my iPad mini as I don't really need it. Gunna get a dedicated anime-watching HDTV instead of the 5.


----------



## pez

I'm excited nonetheless. I feel if the Mini gets any lighter it might feel cheap, but I hope the full size iPad does.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm excited nonetheless. I feel if the Mini gets any lighter it might feel cheap, but I hope the full size iPad does.


Yeah we should see a drop to around 500g. I'd really like tablets that are all around 100g hahaha but that's probably not going to be possible for a long while.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'd really like tablets that are all around 100g hahaha but that's probably not going to be possible for a long while.


Yep, unfortunately. Apparently, my Sony PRS-350 weighs 155g and I've never had any wrist fatigue using it for marathon reading sessions so that's good enough for me. Wonder how many years it'll be before we get tablets that light, though.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Yep, unfortunately. Apparently, my Sony PRS-350 weighs 155g and I've never had any wrist fatigue using it for marathon reading sessions so that's good enough for me. Wonder how many years it'll be before we get tablets that light, though.


Well, we'll need to make ultra light glass, aluminium and batteries. So I'm going to go to say quite a few years... haha.


----------



## pez

You know, I've found one thing that bugs me about iOS 7. If you set a wallpaper that's of exact resolution, and the parallax effects are enabled, it slightly zooms (5-15%) the wallpaper, causing the wallpaper to look bad. I understand why it does the zoom, but when looking for wallpapers, it becomes annoying.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You know, I've found one thing that bugs me about iOS 7. If you set a wallpaper that's of exact resolution, and the parallax effects are enabled, it slightly zooms (5-15%) the wallpaper, causing the wallpaper to look bad. I understand why it does the zoom, but when looking for wallpapers, it becomes annoying.


Ah yeah, I noticed that. I like the zoom, but it's possible to turn it off in accessibility settings I think.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ah yeah, I noticed that. I like the zoom, but it's possible to turn it off in accessibility settings I think.


Yeah, I just want to have it on and not do that







.

Also, I've noticed across my iPhone 5 and iPad 2; when swiping multiple apps at a time to close them, sometimes icons will become 'stuck', causing me to exit multitasking, and come back into it. Yet again, another minor issue.


----------



## Ben the OCer

The Apple event starts at 10AM PST today. I'm sure other sites are doing one but here is the link to AnandTech's live blog (it will be updated when the even starts in a few minutes):
http://www.anandtech.com/show/7449/apple-event-october-2013-live-blog


----------



## pez

I was able to watch it no problem through Safari on my Mac via the Apple website, but not on Chrome. I guess they were being anal about it







.

However, I'm satisfied with both of the new iPads. Very excited to see Mavericks will be a free 'upgrade'. I already get fantastic battery life on my MBA (2013)...the presentation was about 1 hour 45 minutes long, and I only went through about 19% of battery through it.

I'm actually more interested in the 2nd generation Mini, as I suspected I would be, but I was hoping it would be at the $329 price point. I guess I shouldn't have expected that, though







.

A little disappointed to see the iLife suite will only be free for new Mac and iOS device purchases, but it seemed to be contradicted and seemingly made out to be free for everyone. Oh well. I still have M$ Word.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Here is a summary of the key information mentioned at the event:


OS X 10.9 Mavericks: Available Today for Free (even older Macs with Snow Leopard)
iLife and iWork: Free for new Macs and iOS devices (in the iOS 7 presentation there was mention of getting it free when updating but I'd like them to be more clear on this)
MacBook Air 2013: Receives up to 1-1.5 hour extra battery life with Mavericks (for Wi-Fi and video use)
MacBook Pro Retina: $200 lower price for both 13" & 15" models. Haswell update with 13" getting Iris Graphics (HD5100, 40SP) and 2 hour higher battery life (now at 9 hours vs. 7). The 15" getting Iris Pro Graphics (HD5200 Crystalwell, 40SP, 128MB Cache) and 1 hour higher battery life (now at 8 hours vs. 7).
Mac Pro: Coming in December and starts at $2999. This is a long overdue update but they did pretty cool stuff with the new design.
iPad Air (aka iPad 5): Now only weighs 1.0lbs (vs 1.44lbs), 20% thinner at 7.5mm (vs. 9.4mm), has MIMO dual antenna Wi-Fi, and iPad mini like thin bezal design. Uses the A7 64-bit SoC and M7 motion coprocessor, since there is no specialized and more power hungry A7X this might be how they got it thinner with the same battery life.
iPad mini Retina: High resolution 7.9" 2048x1536 display, also gets the A7 64-bit SoC + M7 and MIMO, but very uncompetitive pricing increasing $70 to $399 which is a far cry from Google and Amazon's pricing. I wonder if they are pricing it like this to purposefully lower sales due to a combination of low supply and high cost of the panels (just a guess). To offset this a little they will still be selling the non-Retina iPad mini at $299 (not exactly impressive since you could get it quite a few places at that price for awhile now).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Here is a summary of the key information mentioned at the event:
> 
> 
> OS X 10.9 Mavericks: Available Today for Free (even older Macs with Snow Leopard)
> iLife and iWork: Free for new Macs and iOS devices (in the iOS 7 presentation there was mention of getting it free when updating but I'd like them to be more clear on this)
> MacBook Air 2013: Receives up to 1-1.5 hour extra battery life with Mavericks (for Wi-Fi and video use)
> MacBook Pro Retina: $200 lower price for both 13" & 15" models. Haswell update with 13" getting Iris Graphics (HD5100, 40SP) and 2 hour higher battery life (now at 9 hours vs. 7). The 15" getting Iris Pro Graphics (HD5200 Crystalwell, 40SP, 128MB Cache) and 1 hour higher battery life (now at 8 hours vs. 7).
> Mac Pro: Coming in December and starts at $2999. This is a long overdue update but they did pretty cool stuff with the new design.
> iPad Air (aka iPad 5): Now only weighs 1.0lbs (vs 1.44lbs), 20% thinner at 7.5mm (0.29") vs. 9.4mm (0.37"), and iPad mini like thin bezal design. Uses the A7 64-bit SoC and M7 motion coprocessor, since there is no specialized and more power hungry A7X this might be how they got it thinner with the same battery life.
> iPad mini Retina: Amazing 7.9" 2048x1536 display, also gets A7 64-bit chip, but very uncompetitive pricing increasing $70 to $399 which is a far cry from Google and Amazon's pricing. I wonder if they are pricing it like this to purposefully lower sales due to a combination of low supply and high cost of the panels (just a guess). To offset this a little they will still be selling the non-Retina iPad mini at $299 (not exactly impressive since you could get it quite a few places at that price for awhile now).


That's actually a really good summarization (TLW, have you). I also agree they should have been clearer about the iLife and iWork suites being free. They were even kind of sketchy about it in this presentation, as well. I'm curious to use an iPad Air to see if the size:weight ratio feels 'right'. I think it will determine which device I eventually go for.

One thing I'm curious (hopeful) to see are keyboard cases for the iPad Air that don't require that 'Surface'-style stand in the back. Zagg has one for the iPad Mini that hinges exactly like a laptop, so with the weight difference, it'd be nice to see that for the iPad. It's a product I'd probably never buy for myself, but for people that do use their iPads for this purpose, I'm sure they would greatly appreciate it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's actually a really good summarization (TLW, have you). I also agree they should have been clearer about the iLife and iWork suites being free. They were even kind of sketchy about it in this presentation, as well. I'm curious to use an iPad Air to see if the size:weight ratio feels 'right'. I think it will determine which device I eventually go for.
> 
> One thing I'm curious (hopeful) to see are keyboard cases for the iPad Air that don't require that 'Surface'-style stand in the back. Zagg has one for the iPad Mini that hinges exactly like a laptop, so with the weight difference, it'd be nice to see that for the iPad. It's a product I'd probably never buy for myself, but for people that do use their iPads for this purpose, I'm sure they would greatly appreciate it for obvious reasons.


Thanks, I just thought I'd save people some time from scanning the blogs or watching the long keynote.

One thing I came across that was very interesting is the battery sizes of the iPad minis. The original iPad mini (which I own) has a 16.7Whr battery. The entry level $299 iPad mini which aside from the space gray change (from slate back) I thought was identical to the original. According to the specs that's not the case, there is actually quite a substantial change. In the specs the entry level iPad mini 16GB (only storage option available) is listed as having a 23.4Whr battery and the iPad mini Retina has a 23.8Whr. Now you'd expect the Retina version to have a bigger battery but I'm not sure why the regular iPad mini got a much bigger battery too and didn't receive any increase to it's 10 hour battery life estimate. I'm wondering if this might be to offset some of the iOS 7 lower battery life I've been reading about (I haven't updated on mine due to no untethered Jailbreak yet).

Not surprisingly the iPad mini Retina is slightly thicker and heavier at 0.73lbs vs 0.68lbs and 7.5mm vs 7.2mm. The thing is the entry level iPad mini with the now bigger battery keeps the same thickness and weight of the old one. So the extra weight and thickness for the Retina model might actually be from the new panel and backlight (not the battery). This is of course assuming the battery specs for the entry level iPad mini are correct and not a typo. I just found it all very interesting and I'd be interested to know more of the reasons for it.

Edit: Correction, the original iPad mini has a 16.3Whr battery:
http://store.apple.com/us/product/FD528LL/A/refurbished-ipad-mini-with-wi-fi-16gb-black-slate


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Thanks, I just thought I'd save people some time from scanning the blogs or watching the long keynote.
> 
> One thing I came across that was very interesting is the battery sizes of the iPad minis. The original iPad mini (which i own) has a 16.7Whr battery. The entry level $299 iPad mini which aside from the space gray change (from slate back) I thought was identical to the original. According to the specs that's not the case, there is actually quite a substantial change. In the specs the entry level iPad mini 16GB (only storage option available) is listed as having a 23.4Whr battery and the iPad mini Retina has a 23.8Whr. Now you'd expect the Retina version to have a bigger battery but I'm not sure why the regular iPad mini got a much bigger battery too and didn't receive any increase to it's 10 hour battery life estimate. I'm wondering if this might be to offset some of the iOS 7 lower battery life I've been reading about (I haven't updated on mine due to no untethered Jailbreak yet).
> 
> Not surprisingly the iPad mini Retina is slightly thicker and heavier at 0.73lbs vs 0.68lbs and 7.5mm vs 7.2mm. The thing is the entry level iPad mini with the now bigger battery keeps the same thickness and weight of the old one. So the extra weight and thickness for the Retina model might actually be from the new panel and backlight (not the battery). This is of course assuming the battery specs for the entry level iPad mini are correct and not a typo. I just found it all very interesting and I'd be interested to know more of the reasons for it.


Good catch. And I'd say that battery increase is to make up for iOS 7 battery 'woes'. My iPhone 5 has been noticeably worse on battery life, but sadly enough, it's a difference of getting anywhere from 16-30 hours of use and 12-24 hours of use. Battery life decrease is always a bad thing, but for the iPhone 5 I have, if you didn't keep a close eye on it, I doubt you'd notice. The device still gets fantastic results.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Good catch. And I'd say that battery increase is to make up for iOS 7 battery 'woes'. My iPhone 5 has been noticeably worse on battery life, but sadly enough, it's a difference of getting anywhere from 16-30 hours of use and 12-24 hours of use. Battery life decrease is always a bad thing, but for the iPhone 5 I have, if you didn't keep a close eye on it, I doubt you'd notice. The device still gets fantastic results.


Yep, it's probably due to iOS 7 and it's battery life needs. Still, the capacity increased by 40% (16.7Whr to 23.4Whr, or 6.7Whr increase) and I can't imagine iOS 7 receives anywhere close to that kind of hit in battery life. So this new/old entry level iPad mini might have some stellar battery life.

Edit: Correction, the original iPad mini has a 16.3Whr battery:
http://store.apple.com/us/product/FD528LL/A/refurbished-ipad-mini-with-wi-fi-16gb-black-slate


----------



## rui-no-onna

The original iPad Mini getting a higher capacity battery is likely no more than a typo on the reporter/blogger's part. It'll be hard for them to maintain weight with a bigger battery.


----------



## pez

If it is a typo, then oh well I guess. I know many were claiming 12 or 13 hours on the Mini with iOS 6, but I can't imagine iOS 7 being 'that' much worse.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> The original iPad Mini getting a higher capacity battery is likely no more than a typo on the reporter/blogger's part. It'll be hard for them to maintain weight with a bigger battery.


I got the specs right off Apple's web-site. So it's less likely of being a typo or incorrect info, but it still could be a typo as I said. Here are the source links (under "Tech Specs" see the "Battery & Power" section):

iPad mini (2012, A5, 16-64GB): 16.3Whr battery
http://store.apple.com/us/product/FD528LL/A/refurbished-ipad-mini-with-wi-fi-16gb-black-slate

iPad mini (2013, A5, 16GB only): 23.4Whr battery
http://store.apple.com/us/buy-ipad/ipad-mini

iPad mini Retina (2013, A7, 16-128GB): 23.8Whr battery
http://store.apple.com/us/buy-ipad/ipad-mini-retina

I actually was slightly off on the original iPad mini battery capacity. It's 16.3Whr not 16.7Whr battery, but after the keynote Apple took town the original iPad mini's sale and spec page so I was going by some Googling which was slightly off. I found the correct number on the iPad mini refurbished page.

Another interesting update is that the iPad mini Retina has a 128GB model (the original topped out at 64GB) for those who need lots of storage. The iPad mini Retina also gets a 10W power adapter instead of 5W.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I got the specs right off Apple's web-site. So it's less likely of being a typo or incorrect info, but it still could be a typo as I said. Here are the source links (under "Tech Specs" see the "Battery & Power" section):
> 
> iPad mini (2012, A5, 16-64GB): 16.3Whr battery
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/FD528LL/A/refurbished-ipad-mini-with-wi-fi-16gb-black-slate
> 
> iPad mini (2013, A5, 16GB only): 23.4Whr battery
> http://store.apple.com/us/buy-ipad/ipad-mini
> 
> iPad mini Retina (2013, A7, 16-128GB): 23.8Whr battery
> http://store.apple.com/us/buy-ipad/ipad-mini-retina
> 
> I actually was slightly off on the original iPad mini battery capacity. It's 16.3Whr not 16.7Whr battery, but after the keynote Apple took town the original iPad mini's sale and spec page so I was going by some Googling which was slightly off. I found the correct number on the iPad mini refurbished page.


Interesting. Looks like they did a refresh on the non-retina Mini then. Perhaps it was cheaper for them to just order a whole bunch of 23Whr batteries instead of both 16Whr and 23Whr? Battery life should be quite amazing on the 2013 refresh then.

I wonder if the reason Apple didn't want to call attention to it is because they don't want to detract sales from the iPad Mini with retina. Imagine an iPad Mini with a 15-hour battery life, 30g lighter and a price tag that's $100 lower.


----------



## pez

They also never (unsurprisingly) mentioned the 3rd or 4th Gen iPad being heavier than the 2







.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Is there any non-breaking-warranty ways to increase the battery capacity of the original Mini? Mine is six months old, so am wondering.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Is there any non-breaking-warranty ways to increase the battery capacity of the original Mini? Mine is six months old, so am wondering.


Not at all. A small battery pack, or battery case would be your only option.


----------



## rui-no-onna

So iPad Air getting released this Friday. Anyone here getting one?

I'd prefer to get the Mini with Retina but lack of a firm release date and rumors of supply issues is making me antsy so I might just end up getting the Air.


----------



## pez

I really want to, but financially I won't be able to. I haven't gotten anything on release day in a while (outside of CDs) as I like to make sure no inherent problems (hardware-wise) are going on. With Apple this is minimal, but I'm curious to use an Air as it might make me change my decision over wanting a Mini. I don't know if the weight and dimensions difference will be enough. If it isn't, it won't hurt me. Wanting the smaller version of it would automatically save me $100.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I really want to, but financially I won't be able to. I haven't gotten anything on release day in a while (outside of CDs) as I like to make sure no inherent problems (hardware-wise) are going on. With Apple this is minimal, but I'm curious to use an Air as it might make me change my decision over wanting a Mini. I don't know if the weight and dimensions difference will be enough. If it isn't, it won't hurt me. Wanting the smaller version of it would automatically save me $100.


Lol, I probably shouldn't get a new one since I've already depleted my tech fund for this year (darned Crucial and Samsung for releasing TB-class SSD's). However, I'm finding T-Mobile's 24-month 0% EIP and free 200MB data quite enticing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Lol, I probably shouldn't get a new one since I've already depleted my tech fund for this year (darned Crucial and Samsung for releasing TB-class SSD's). However, I'm finding T-Mobile's 24-month 0% EIP and free 200MB data quite enticing.


Haha...and it builds credit....


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha...and it builds credit....


Actually, I think you need good to excellent credit before qualifying for EIP in the first place.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Actually, I think you need good to excellent credit before qualifying for EIP in the first place.


This is true







.


----------



## Quantum Reality

So I finally made the leap to iOS 7. I have to say, it's... colorful?

And yet I kind of don't like it; OSes (like Win8 as well) seem to be moving away from the 'textured' shadow-effects type of displays (such as with Win7 Aero where icons have subtle shadows and so does the mouse pointer) to flattening them back out like in Win95 or so.

iOS 6 had some shadow effects I've noticed are missing from iOS 7 and you can see it in icons from apps that are still designed around the iOS 6 method of displaying them on the app launch screen.

That said I have noticed some apps are considerably more responsive now, so I imagine the 'under the hood' improvements will continue to impress me as I use my iPad Mini.


----------



## pez

I picked up Robilar's iPad Mini, so it should be here this week. Very excited for it







.


----------



## RedStapler

I have been a little lax in paying attention lately though I have tried to keep up with the thread and make sure I'm keeping things updated on the owner's list. If I've missed anyone, do let me know.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I wound up picking up an iPad Air today to be greeted by a pee-stained (A.K.A. Yellow) and dim left half of the display. Anyone else run into similar issues? Otherwise, I can't believe how different the experience is from my iPad 3. Exchanging it tomorrow with fingers crossed!!


----------



## RedStapler

I nearly indicated "Pee" after your name, but decided against it since I'd just have to change it tomorrow when you get your new one.

And officially, no, I have never received anything from a store with pee on it. To my knowledge.

Well... except for that fur coat from the thrift shop...


----------



## pez

Lol


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I nearly indicated "Pee" after your name, but decided against it since I'd just have to change it tomorrow when you get your new one.
> 
> And officially, no, I have never received anything from a store with pee on it. To my knowledge.
> 
> Well... except for that fur coat from the thrift shop...


I don't have my iPad anymore btw.


----------



## RedStapler

@Steelbom - Roger that, updated.

@pez - "I probably should've washed this... it smells like R. Kelly's sheets..."


----------



## pez

Oh no...


----------



## RJacobs28

Change me from the 4th gen 64gb wifi to the iPad Mini Retina 64gb wifi (Space Grey) if you get a chance boss. Cheers.


----------



## RedStapler

@RJ done!


----------



## HighTemplar

I'm loving my iPad air








64gb verizon LTE


----------



## Infinite Jest

Air on the left vs iPad 3 on the right. Unfortunately during normal use (i.e. not in my closet on a black screen) the bottom- left corner appears as a discolored bright area and the entire left side above it is shadowy. This is my second unit and not happy!!!


----------



## pez

Looks like the store might have a bad batch. You might want to just full out return it and take your business elsewhere or tell them to let you know when they get a batch that isn't borked.


----------



## RedStapler

Demand to see the store cat and insist that it explain itself.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks like the store might have a bad batch. You might want to just full out return it and take your business elsewhere or tell them to let you know when they get a batch that isn't borked.


The two of them came from two different local-ish Walmarts (I don't normally shop there, but they price-matched Target's $379 deal for the 16 GB Airs), both of which are now out of stock. Since I'm assuming that holiday return period extension applies to these, I may try my luck with the next shipment.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> The two of them came from two different local-ish Walmarts (I don't normally shop there, but they price-matched Target's $379 deal for the 16 GB Airs), both of which are now out of stock. Since I'm assuming that holiday return period extension applies to these, I may try my luck with the next shipment.


Definitely a good call, there. Sucky luck though







.


----------



## kelunkeles

The iPad 2 screen was good compared too other screens but doesn't stack up to the new iPads screen.


----------



## Kitler

So is the iPad air any good?

I am looking at picking up a tablet soon and it is my understanding that the iPads are the best in the 10inch tablet range. Not sure if ya'll have some insight on that.


----------



## RJacobs28

For me, the only thing prohibiting me from purchasing a 10 inch tablet was the physical size and weight, until the Air came out anyway. I still went with the Mini because it's the same resolution and eyes aren't shot - yet









The iPad air is such a good step in the right direction. If iOS works for you, iPad Air will be a prime choice!


----------



## Robilar

Can anyone confirm (actually tried it themselves) that the original IPad Mini cases will fit the Mini Retina? I know the Retina is slightly thicker (.3mm). I've read a dozen conflicting reports on the web with no clear answer.

My wife wants the Retina (and will be giving the non retina I bought her to a family member). However she loves her case.

Thanks


----------



## Robilar

NVM, it fits fine.


----------



## iARDAs

Just ordered an Ipad mini retina which will arrive next week.

What are the Must Have Apps you can recommend? It's been a while since I last had an IOS tablet.


----------



## Robilar

Marvin for reading. It's the best app since Stanza. Still not perfect but pretty darn good.


----------



## pez

If you're into games, and RTS at that...Kingdom Rush is a must have. I'm not an RTS person, but it's a pretty active tower defense game and it's one of the best you'll find on a tablet at that.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Marvin for reading. It's the best app since Stanza. Still not perfect but pretty darn good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you're into games, and RTS at that...Kingdom Rush is a must have. I'm not an RTS person, but it's a pretty active tower defense game and it's one of the best you'll find on a tablet at that.


Thank you both. I can not wait to get my hands on this little devil.


----------



## Robilar

I picked up the retina 2 for my wife (her regular Mini is going to my mother).

It is pretty much the same look with a sharper screen (but a bit dimmer at max brightness). however under the hood is is much faster.

Loading 1400 books in Marvin took about 20 minutes. With the old Mini it took 3 hours...


----------



## Quantum Reality

For me, a free media player that can handle mkvs, avis and mp4s, plus subtitles. Also, I found that there's a free "comic book reader" that also handles PDFs. Its zoom function leaves a bit to be desired, but hey, it was free.









I'll get at my iPad Mini later today and give the names of the apps.


----------



## Robilar

The best paid video player is AVPlayerHD.

I've bought every mainstream one available and AVPlayer is the best for hardware accelerated playback of large files of any format. Even on the original Mini I could run a 4 GB mkv file smoothly.

On the IPad 4, I could run 9GB mkv's without a hiccup. The new Mini two with it's updated horsepower should run anything.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hmm! I might upgrade to that player if it has built-in subtitle support.


----------



## Robilar

It does.


----------



## Phelan

I've got a 2nd gen iPad 16gb wifi and just picked up a non-retina iPad mini black 16 gb wifi.


----------



## iARDAs

So no whatsapp for tablet right guys?


----------



## Phelan

Anybody else addicted to Minion Rush?


----------



## DirtyBirdy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So no whatsapp for tablet right guys?


Actually if you download a free text app, then install WhatsApp to that phone number, it should register the WhatsApp.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyBirdy88*
> 
> Actually if you download a free text app, then install WhatsApp to that phone number, it should register the WhatsApp.


Very interesting. +rep

I will try that out...

Also guys I am looking for an app that stores all my passwords. It needs to be secure of course. Any tips


----------



## DirtyBirdy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Very interesting. +rep
> 
> I will try that out...
> 
> Also guys I am looking for an app that stores all my passwords. It needs to be secure of course. Any tips


Thanks!!

Try this app!
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/keeper-password-data-vault/id287170072


----------



## candy_van

Sorry for the newbish question here, but is there any way to remove stock icons on iOS?

Have an iPad 2 that I got for a family member, they've been using Chrome / Gmail app over Safari / Mail, and wanted to just get rid of the icons.
As far as I can figure all that can be done is move them, since deleting the icon actually uninstalls (I'm used to Android where that's different).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I picked up the retina 2 for my wife (her regular Mini is going to my mother).
> 
> It is pretty much the same look with a sharper screen (but a bit dimmer at max brightness). however under the hood is is much faster.
> 
> Loading 1400 books in Marvin took about 20 minutes. With the old Mini it took 3 hours...


How do you like the mini retina compared to your G Pad?


----------



## Robilar

Honestly, other than the battery life, the G Pad is light years better than the Mini retina.

I had the first gen IPad Mini for about 7 months and enjoyed it but it is hard to beat a well crafted Android based tablet. Easy to use, drag and drop, no issues with Dolby sound in video files, no ITUNES!

Plus the GPad is all aluminum, the build quality and screen are incredible. The IR port is a neat gadget and of course the Micro SD slot is great too.

Newegg had it on sale yesterday for $251 and had it on earlier this week for $279. Great price for a top quality 8" tablet.
Kitkat will be out in January as well.


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Honestly, other than the battery life, the G Pad is light years better than the Mini retina.
> 
> I had the first gen IPad Mini for about 7 months and enjoyed it but it is hard to beat a well crafted Android based tablet. Easy to use, drag and drop, no issues with Dolby sound in video files, no ITUNES!
> 
> Plus the GPad is all aluminum, the build quality and screen are incredible. The IR port is a neat gadget and of course the Micro SD slot is great too.
> 
> Newegg had it on sale yesterday for $251 and had it on earlier this week for $279. Great price for a top quality 8" tablet.
> Kitkat will be out in January as well.


+1


----------



## iARDAs

Just bought an Ipad Mini Retina now and loving this little sucker to death.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Honestly, other than the battery life, the G Pad is light years better than the Mini retina.
> 
> I had the first gen IPad Mini for about 7 months and enjoyed it but it is hard to beat a well crafted Android based tablet. Easy to use, drag and drop, no issues with Dolby sound in video files, no ITUNES!
> 
> Plus the GPad is all aluminum, the build quality and screen are incredible. The IR port is a neat gadget and of course the Micro SD slot is great too.
> 
> Newegg had it on sale yesterday for $251 and had it on earlier this week for $279. Great price for a top quality 8" tablet.
> Kitkat will be out in January as well.


Geez! Seems like i shoukd've waited instead of getting the mini.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Honestly, other than the battery life, the G Pad is light years better than the Mini retina.
> 
> I had the first gen IPad Mini for about 7 months and enjoyed it but it is hard to beat a well crafted Android based tablet. Easy to use, drag and drop, no issues with Dolby sound in video files, no ITUNES!
> 
> Plus the GPad is all aluminum, the build quality and screen are incredible. The IR port is a neat gadget and of course the Micro SD slot is great too.
> 
> Newegg had it on sale yesterday for $251 and had it on earlier this week for $279. Great price for a top quality 8" tablet.
> Kitkat will be out in January as well.


Never used G Pad but heard lots of good things about it, and although it can be a better tablet, I would stick with Ios app market especially for tablets. Not that Android app store is bad or anything but my wife also has a Note 10.1 and I can say that Ios app store for tablets are a tad better than android. Not all apps perhaps but some of them are.

If one day Android apps can match the quality of the apps I use in IOS, than I would do the switch in a heartbeat.

Again this concern of mine might not be applicable for everyone.


----------



## ACMH-K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Very interesting. +rep
> 
> I will try that out...
> 
> Also guys I am looking for an app that stores all my passwords. It needs to be secure of course. Any tips


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyBirdy88*
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Try this app!
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/keeper-password-data-vault/id287170072


I use Keeper for my Android device. Absolutely love it. A really nice feature it offers is that you have the option to back it up to the cloud or back it up to your personal computer.
When I had my 4s I used 1 password, which was decent and I installed it on the iPad, but I like Keeper better to be honest.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Never used G Pad but heard lots of good things about it, and although it can be a better tablet, I would stick with Ios app market especially for tablets. Not that Android app store is bad or anything but my wife also has a Note 10.1 and I can say that Ios app store for tablets are a tad better than android. Not all apps perhaps but some of them are.
> 
> If one day Android apps can match the quality of the apps I use in IOS, than I would do the switch in a heartbeat.
> 
> Again this concern of mine might not be applicable for everyone.


Not disagreeing with you. I have had several IPad's (most recently a 128GB IPad 4) and two different IPad Mini's and really enjoyed them.

I have not in a single instance seen an app on IOS that does not have a counterpart in Android that I personally use. In fact Moon + Reader is so far superior as a reading app to anything on IOS (Marvin is decent but still needs a lot of work, Stanza is long gone) that it drove me to switch back to Android from an IPad Mini for that specific reason.

I'm also a bit off the 4:3 screen ratio. It's great for web browsing and reading but the landscape style favored by Android devices works much better for video playback.

I just wish my G Pad had the battery life that my Mini's had. That is one area that Apple wins every time.

Also build quality on Apple tablets has always been excellent. The only two Android tablets that I can compare is the Toshiba AT270 with it's beautiful aluminum frame and back and the G Pad, again with an aluminum body.

With that said, my wife is IPad to the end... I bought her the retina Mini and she loves it. Mind you she has an IPhone 5 and a Macbook Pro so it works well to be in the same ecosystem. My kid recently switched to a Samsung Galaxy S4 and not long after asked me to switch her IPad Mini to the Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 (which I also owned for awhile).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not disagreeing with you. I have had several IPad's (most recently a 128GB IPad 4) and two different IPad Mini's and really enjoyed them.
> 
> I have not in a single instance seen an app on IOS that does not have a counterpart in Android that I personally use. In fact Moon + Reader is so far superior as a reading app to anything on IOS (Marvin is decent but still needs a lot of work, Stanza is long gone) that it drove me to switch back to Android from an IPad Mini for that specific reason.
> 
> I'm also a bit off the 4:3 screen ratio. It's great for web browsing and reading but the landscape style favored by Android devices works much better for video playback.
> 
> I just wish my G Pad had the battery life that my Mini's had. That is one area that Apple wins every time.
> 
> Also build quality on Apple tablets has always been excellent. The only two Android tablets that I can compare is the Toshiba AT270 with it's beautiful aluminum frame and back and the G Pad, again with an aluminum body.
> 
> With that said, my wife is IPad to the end... I bought her the retina Mini and she loves it. Mind you she has an IPhone 5 and a Macbook Pro so it works well to be in the same ecosystem. My kid recently switched to a Samsung Galaxy S4 and not long after asked me to switch her IPad Mini to the Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 (which I also owned for awhile).


What are your battery life results like so far with the G Pad?


----------



## Robilar

2 days of casual use without charging (including about 3 hours of reading plus 45 minutes of video).

Video loop tests have it at about 7.5 hours.


----------



## pez

That doesn't seem _too_ bad. However, the Nexus 10 has somewhat lowered my expectations of battery life in general. I haven't tested it on Kit Kat however to see if that's any better.


----------



## iARDAs

What is the best way of viewing OCN with an ipad mini?

Safari? or another app?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What is the best way of viewing OCN with an ipad mini?
> 
> Safari? or another app?


I use Chrome on my iPad Mini and browse OCN quite often, works fine for me.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> I use Chrome on my iPad Mini and browse OCN quite often, works fine for me.


I will take a look at Chrome. Did not install it so far. Besides viewing OCN, how do you like it compared to Safari?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will take a look at Chrome. Did not install it so far. Besides viewing OCN, how do you like it compared to Safari?


Put it this way, used safarai for 5 minutes when I first got it, then installed Chrome, never used it since.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Put it this way, used safarai for 5 minutes when I first got it, then installed Chrome, never used it since.


Will definitely check it.. Also question can I have chrome launch as the primary browser? Since somethimes I click on a link, the safari page opens automatically.

+rep btw.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Well, this is a fine howdyoudo. I managed to forget the passcode I set on my iPad Mini when I upgraded to iOS 7.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will definitely check it.. Also question can I have chrome launch as the primary browser? Since somethimes I click on a link, the safari page opens automatically.
> 
> +rep btw.


Yeah you definatly can. I can't remember how to exactly but I think when you install it a window pops up. All my links open up with Chrome, but that also might be because whenever I open links it's from gmail.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Yeah you definatly can. I can't remember how to exactly but I think when you install it a window pops up. All my links open up with Chrome, but that also might be because whenever I open links it's from gmail.


Yeah, since Apple doesn't allow you to set a 'default' browser, Google's way around it is to allow their apps (Google+, YouTube, Gmail, etc.) to open links up into Chrome. The one reason I'm not a huge fan of Chrome on iOS. However, that's me being picky, not because it's bad...because it's far from bad.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, since Apple doesn't allow you to set a 'default' browser, Google's way around it is to allow their apps (Google+, YouTube, Gmail, etc.) to open links up into Chrome. The one reason I'm not a huge fan of Chrome on iOS. However, that's me being picky, not because it's bad...because it's far from bad.


Ah I figured that might be the case. However that's fine with me since I'm a user of all the Google apps. But I can see it being a little frustrating for those who don't and want to use Chrome other than Safari. Thanks.


----------



## pez

Yeah, it was a 'feature' I was hoping I'd see roll in with iOS 7.


----------



## GameZForeverZ

Well guys I am having a hell of a time deciding between the Air and the Mini with retina.

I have an 11" Macbook Air, so I am not even sure if I need an iPad, but I do want one.

They both feel great when I looked at them in the store, the mini was much easier when it came to typing with my thumbs, but it was still do-able with the Air, and not too much harder.

The form factor and weight makes me think that I would not even be able to notice the mini if it was in my bag, where as the air is closer to the size of my Macbook.

I am just not sure if the Air is worth the $100 more or if I want the Air $100 more.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameZForeverZ*
> 
> Well guys I am having a hell of a time deciding between the Air and the Mini with retina.
> 
> I have an 11" Macbook Air, so I am not even sure if I need an iPad, but I do want one.
> 
> They both feel great when I looked at them in the store, the mini was much easier when it came to typing with my thumbs, but it was still do-able with the Air, and not too much harder.
> 
> The form factor and weight makes me think that I would not even be able to notice the mini if it was in my bag, where as the air is closer to the size of my Macbook.
> 
> I am just not sure if the Air is worth the $100 more or if I want the Air $100 more.


I was in the same boat and got the mini retina. Extremely happy. Extremely lightweight and small. Screen is still big enough for my needs.

I wouldn't enjoy Air as much. Mini fits my needs perfectly well.


----------



## GameZForeverZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I was in the same boat and got the mini retina. Extremely happy. Extremely lightweight and small. Screen is still big enough for my needs.
> 
> I wouldn't enjoy Air as much. Mini fits my needs perfectly well.


The screen size was another thing I was worried about. But its big enough for you?

I had an iPad 2 a long time ago, and that size seemed great.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameZForeverZ*
> 
> The screen size was another thing I was worried about. But its big enough for you?
> 
> I had an iPad 2 a long time ago, and that size seemed great.


Well at the end of the day the screen size will be a different experience for everybody. My wife has an 10 inch Samsung Note 10.1 and when I look at it I am glad that I went with the mini. The size of mini is a perfect balance if you ask me. If it was an inch smaller I wouldn't want to get it perhaps. But the screen size just makes it easy to hold and carry around. The screen itself (retina) is just so pretty as well that the smaller screen is not a bother at all.

I already have a 27 inch IPS monitor for my PC and the Ipad mini combo works great.

But who knows, maybe the mini might be too small for you at the end.

Trust me that to this date I never said to myself "Oh man I wish I had gotten the Ipad air for the screen size".


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameZForeverZ*
> 
> Well guys I am having a hell of a time deciding between the Air and the Mini with retina.
> 
> I have an 11" Macbook Air, so I am not even sure if I need an iPad, but I do want one.
> 
> They both feel great when I looked at them in the store, the mini was much easier when it came to typing with my thumbs, but it was still do-able with the Air, and not too much harder.
> 
> The form factor and weight makes me think that I would not even be able to notice the mini if it was in my bag, where as the air is closer to the size of my Macbook.
> 
> I am just not sure if the Air is worth the $100 more or if I want the Air $100 more.


I have a MBA 11 and I had a full sized iPad before. I now have a Mini (non-retina) and I'm definitely happy. To be honest, it boils down to preference. They're both light enough, and both adequate in power. Definitely a great companion device, IMO. I say choose based on needs/wants and not based on price.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I say choose based on needs/wants and not based on price.


I agree.

Even if iPad Air and iPad Mini Retina were the same price, I would still choose the mini retina.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the reason I got rid of the 2 I had was weight. The 3rd and 4th gen ended up being heavier, which is why I didn't 'upgrade' to them. Obviously iPad 2 specs are still good enough as the normal Minis still rock them, so I'm not too disappointed. iPads don't necessarily rely on hardware specs to make them usable, which comes to their benefit.


----------



## Jixr

anyone with the new airs have wobbly volume and mute lock buttons?

I bought a 16gig air, and returned it a week later in favor of the 32gig version, and immediately i noticed the buttons don't feel as firm as they did on my 16 gig version.

I'm not sure if its just kinda normal or what.

People play the big money for apples design, and that seems to throw it off a hair.

( but upon looking at my 5s, the top button is just as wobbly )


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone with the new airs have wobbly volume and mute lock buttons?
> 
> I bought a 16gig air, and returned it a week later in favor of the 32gig version, and immediately i noticed the buttons don't feel as firm as they did on my 16 gig version.
> 
> I'm not sure if its just kinda normal or what.
> 
> People play the big money for apples design, and that seems to throw it off a hair.
> 
> ( but upon looking at my 5s, the top button is just as wobbly )


It's like this on my Mini (1st gen), and I actually found that kinda surprising as well. Considering how solid the volume buttons feel on the iPhone 4/4S and 5/5S, I'm very surprised.

Not to mention, the chamferred edge on my Mini is chipping from literally no abuse. It's awful. From a performance and usability standpoint, this is the best iPad I've used, but from a quality and durability standpoint, the worst.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, i read online that it was kinda common and that apple probably won't do anything about it if you take it in. ( since it mechanically still functions )

and I know my 32gig was a newer version than my 16 gig ( as the 32 had the latest version of ios on it and my 16 did not )

probably just the manufacturing tolerances.

I'll probably spring for the apple care for it, I had it on my ip5, but it got stolen and it bummed me out to the point i didn't get it on my 5s and I wish i did. I upgrade phones every year, but I want my ipad to last me at least 2.

I previously had an ipad2 for about a week, but went through 2 bad units before I had enough and didn't bother with them since.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I don't feel the buttons are going to fall off or anything, but the wobble that they have is unsettling; I can definitely agree on that.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its not unsettling to the point where I don't like the product. But apple has never been too strong with its physical buttons, weither it be on its mobile devices or its computer keyboards etc.
sucks that the only moving parts in the thing are kinda cheap.

I don't see myself using the volume rocker too much, but I use the mute switch as a rotation lock, and I still don't see why they don't use the same buttons as the current iphone, those are pretty solid.


----------



## pez

Yeah, my first iPhone 4 actually lost it's 'click' to the home button after around 8 or 9 months. Other than that, that phone was solid.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Does anyone with an Air not have a slightly dimmer left edge ("shadow") when viewed I portrait orientation? I'm trying to figure out if I 'm getting units from a bad batch or if this is a flaw in the technology.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's like this on my Mini (1st gen), and I actually found that kinda surprising as well. Considering how solid the volume buttons feel on the iPhone 4/4S and 5/5S, I'm very surprised.
> 
> Not to mention, the chamferred edge on my Mini is chipping from literally no abuse. It's awful. From a performance and usability standpoint, this is the best iPad I've used, but from a quality and durability standpoint, the worst.


I had the same issue with the Mini. I had one of mine with me at Future Shop. I wanted to try it on a case I saw there, the sales person opened it, I put the Mini in the case, took it out and it chipped the edges...

The sales guy was shocked as well.


----------



## kremtok

What's the consensus on how much storage space is enough?

I'm considering an iPad Mini 2 for work use. Its main function will be to store my library of references so that I can use them in the field without having to carry hard copies. I know that everything that I need fits on one DVD, so ~7GB max. Will that leave me enough useful space on the 32GB version, or do I need to buy one with more storage?


----------



## Jixr

The 32 is good for me. If your manuals are picture heavy go with 32


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What's the consensus on how much storage space is enough?
> 
> I'm considering an iPad Mini 2 for work use. Its main function will be to store my library of references so that I can use them in the field without having to carry hard copies. I know that everything that I need fits on one DVD, so ~7GB max. Will that leave me enough useful space on the 32GB version, or do I need to buy one with more storage?


I think it would just depend on what else you'd want to put on there besides that. With at least 20GB left, you'll have storage enough for some good sized apps, a good amount of song, and a few videos depending on their size.


----------



## black7hought

I wanted to update my information. I now have a black 64GB iPad mini and my wife has the white 64GB iPad mini.


----------



## wendigo4700

So my parents got the iPad 3 32gb. It's a very nice unit indeed. And it kidna got me hooked, getting an iPad for myself

Are the speakers in iPad 4 better / worse than in iPad Air? Anyone knows?

And which headphones are compatible with iPad system?


----------



## Jixr

speakers are pretty much the same, and any headphone with an 1/8" plug will work.


----------



## pez

I am still waiting on Apple to 'innovate' some more and figure out a way to cleanly put stereo speakers on these things. That was my favorite feature of the Nexus 10.


----------



## Robilar

Decided to go back to a Mini... I returned my Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 yesterday.

One area where Apple wins is these leather cases. There is nothing like them for any other brand of device. Not cheap but such good quality.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01800_zps5bf0a24c.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01802_zps344cd1e6.jpg.html
http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01803_zpsb5f4f8b1.jpg.html


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Decided to go back to a Mini... I returned my Samsung Tab Pro 8.4 yesterday.
> 
> One area where Apple wins is these leather cases. There is nothing like them for any other brand of device. Not cheap but such good quality.


What is your rear case? How necessary do you think it is to have one?


----------



## Robilar

It is an all in one, the Apple Smart Case. It is necessary because I used a Mini for awhile with just the magnetic cover and ended up with many scratches on the soft back.

Also, the full case provides some protection against dropping.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It is an all in one, the Apple Smart Case. It is necessary because I used a Mini for awhile with just the magnetic cover and ended up with many scratches on the soft back.
> 
> Also, the full case provides some protection against dropping.


I've got the smart case front, but not the back. My Mini Retina is a few months old and it's suffered a few scratches and only one drop, but with no damage. I didn't even know there was a back portion to it.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## RedStapler

Hey guise... just wanted to drop in and say hello and let y'all know that I have been going through some health issues lately and that's had me not paying enough attention here. If anyone needs to be added to the lists, please holler at me. Will be glad to put you in. Cheers!


----------



## Jixr

I got a bamboo case for my ipad on the way, I recently got one for my phone and love it.

Also note you can get the apple case knock-offs on amazon for $10 and they work great.


----------



## Demented

For anyone interested, iOS 7.1 has fixed the issue where the Launchpad S from Novation will actually connect and work again in harmony!


----------



## pez

7.1 has actually improved performance on my Mini (1st gen) and even my 'car' phone (iPhone 4).


----------



## wntrsnowg

Do you guys know of anywhere to buy an older generation ipad (with 30-pin dock connector) for cheap? Just wondering if there is any alternative to craigslist or ebay


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Do you guys know of anywhere to buy an older generation ipad (with 30-pin dock connector) for cheap? Just wondering if there is any alternative to craigslist or ebay


pawn shops or discount electronic stores?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wntrsnowg*
> 
> Do you guys know of anywhere to buy an older generation ipad (with 30-pin dock connector) for cheap? Just wondering if there is any alternative to craigslist or ebay


Apple refurb store.


----------



## pez

Don't forget here sometimes as well. Groupon Goods from time to time.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Don't forget here sometimes as well. Groupon Goods from time to time.


Those are generally used or refurbished and only come with 90 days warranty. Apple store refurbs have new shells, new batteries and come with the same 1-year AppleCare warranty as brand new products.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Those are generally used or refurbished and only come with 90 days warranty. Apple store refurbs have new shells, new batteries and come with the same 1-year AppleCare warranty as brand new products.


Well he didn't specify the need/want for warranty, so I gave him more options







.


----------



## wntrsnowg

I think used is the only way to go since ipad 3,2,1 are all old. Thanks for the input


----------



## Jixr

yeah, you can't even get the ipad 2's anymore. Apple silently killed them at the $399 price point and are now going with the ipad4 instead.

Tech + Bamboo = Pretty.

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/IMG_9515-Edit_zps02cc74f3.jpg.html


----------



## wntrsnowg

What case is that?


----------



## Jixr

One I got off amazon. its a bamboo case, but I don't recomend it.

is a crap design and its basically two bamboo halves, and there is no physical way for them to stay together and on the ipad.

The seller refunded my money and said to not bother sending the unit back, so i've modified it to make it work.
( the one on my iphone works great though )


----------



## Robilar

Just picked up a 64GB IPad Air and the Apple black leather case.

They sure do know how to make a premium quality case for their tablets.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01882_zpsdd3ced7a.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

I noticed something interesting regarding the IPad Air and the IPad Mini Retina. The Air is much faster than the Mini Retina despite them having very similar hardware.

I used the Mini for quite awhile before going back to other tablets before picking up the air. As an example, I have an extensive ebook library. Loading it on the Mini Retina took roughly 8x longer than on the Air.

More interesting, the reading app I use is positively sluggish on the Mini retina while on the Air, it is speedy fast. Note this is with identical content on both devices.

My understanding is that the Air has a minimal bump in cpu speed, can the huge performance difference be attributed solely to this variance?


----------



## Jixr

i thought the mini was using older internals?


----------



## Robilar

The original Mini has the same hardware as the IPad 2. The new Mini Retina is a revamp.

Both use the dual core A7 64 bit processor.


----------



## Rayleyne

Ipad 2 owner here, With 3g+wifi 16GB, will post proof later on, anyone know if theres an app for playing media that's located on my Nas? I.e browsing the network, And playing directly from over wifi, or a media player app that is capable of reading a network?


----------



## Robilar

You want to stream video from your NAS to the IPad?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Ipad 2 owner here, With 3g+wifi 16GB, will post proof later on, anyone know if theres an app for playing media that's located on my Nas? I.e browsing the network, And playing directly from over wifi, or a media player app that is capable of reading a network?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You want to stream video from your NAS to the IPad?


I've been trying to figure that out, too. Would be damn nice if I could stream video over wifi from a desktop system.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I've been trying to figure that out, too. Would be damn nice if I could stream video over wifi from a desktop system.


I use Plex for this but it's not free. However, it does have a pretty interface complete with metadata and artwork which is what I needed to setup for my mom.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> You want to stream video from your NAS to the IPad?


Yep, That's the gist of it.


----------



## Robilar

I use Plex as well. $5 for the app and the media server program on the computer is free.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The original Mini has the same hardware as the IPad 2. The new Mini Retina is a revamp.
> 
> Both use the dual core A7 64 bit processor.


I wonder how much the bump actually is. That's interesting, though. I'm assuming RAM specs are identical, so it'd have to be up to the CPU, unless the Mini with Retina has a severe and picky throttling going on. If it is indeed the CPU, and it scales that well to a small bump, it'll be interesting to see how these things progress.


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I use Plex as well. $5 for the app and the media server program on the computer is free.


Problem is, It's a standalone nas, D-link DNS 320L, There's gotta be an app that can browse a network and play media, I can browse to it using documents, But it won't play a file.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> Problem is, It's a standalone nas, D-link DNS 320L, There's gotta be an app that can browse a network and play media, I can browse to it using documents, But it won't play a file.


Plex Media Server - NAS Devices


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Plex Media Server - NAS Devices


Does not list mine as compatible


----------



## Jixr

I have a NAS streaming system for my ipad, its not plex. ( my room mate set t up so don't know what its called )

It's basically like my own personal netflix, though even with my super high speed internet, it occasionally buffers out when streaming Blue Ray quality movies. So smaller movie files works best.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I have a NAS streaming system for my ipad, its not plex. ( my room mate set t up so don't know what its called )
> 
> It's basically like my own personal netflix, though even with my super high speed internet, it occasionally buffers out when streaming Blue Ray quality movies. So smaller movie files works best.


Actually the buffering in that type of situation is probably due to the router throttling the speed, OR the device (possibly streaming app settings) receiving the media (i.e. Hardware decoding, etc.)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have iPad 3 and i am experiencing some lag problem with Youtube app. Its happening when you minimize or maximize the video thats playing. Then i drag it its super laggy. The same thing happens with my iPad 4 also. With Andorid Nexus 4 its supper smooth. Running iOS 7.0.3.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I've noticed a few things:

1. Battery usage seems to have gone up with iOS 7. And I've noticed that sometimes Airplane Mode doesn't turn off the Wi-Fi. That's a security hazard.
2. There are a couple of apps which, even if suspended, will chomp up battery like crazy. I've got an e-reader program called Cloudreaders ( https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/cloudreaders-pdf-cbz-cbr/id363484920?mt=8 ), and I think because of the white background it has, it tries to make my iPad display that all the time even when I put it in sleep mode.
3. I got a Rocketfish protective cover for my iPad Mini, and it's not bad, actually.
4. I've noticed that the new iOS buttons don't seem to respond as well to pushing with my pointer.

Is there anythig like a malware scanner for an iPad, incidentally?


----------



## Nausicaa

There isn't malware for iPad. Youc an turn off background app refresh to get better battery life though.


----------



## Wiz766

I want to join! Can upload a pic with username later. iPad Mini Retine Black or Space Grey (w.e) 32GB


----------



## espn

1gb ram is so outdated and only good for apple profit.


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> 1gb ram is so outdated and only good for apple profit.


While iOS has typically made very good use of available memory, I do tend to agree that 2GB seems to be the way to go.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Does anyone know any good and "affordable" bluetooth keyboard that is rechargeable for my iPad Air?
I bought my iPad Air 32GB Space Gray on Sunday, August 31st, 2014, and I am loving it after I return in my Note 10.1 2014 Edition (again).
I don't want those Bluetooth Keyboard Case which IMO the keys are really close to each other, so it is difficult to type on especially for someone who have a med to big hand.
By bluetooth keyboard that is rechargeable, I don't mean the one that use rechargeable batteries. I meant the one you can charge throw micro-usb to USB cable.


----------



## adamkatt

iOS 8 has been bugging out on my AIR.
1. The screen sometimes refuses to rotate and I have to lock and then unlock the rotation switch
2. Sometimes the keyboard (3rd party) don't show my text
3. Today my WiFi wouldn't work I had to reboot the device
4. The major one I'm having though in which I'm most certainly has to do with iOS 8 is the multi touch gestures, mainly 5 finger pinch to close an app refuses to work until shutting off the screen and turning it back on. Again, only sometimes but enough to annoy.

Anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> iOS 8 has been bugging out on my AIR.
> 1. The screen sometimes refuses to rotate and I have to lock and then unlock the rotation switch
> 2. Sometimes the keyboard (3rd party) don't show my text
> 3. Today my WiFi wouldn't work I had to reboot the device
> 4. The major one I'm having though in which I'm most certainly has to do with iOS 8 is the multi touch gestures, mainly 5 finger pinch to close an app refuses to work until shutting off the screen and turning it back on. Again, only sometimes but enough to annoy.
> 
> Anyone else having similar problems?


Hmm, I installed iOS 8 on my iPad Air. So far, nothing happen minus eating up my 5-6gb storage which I am mad about it.
The only issue I find is that sometime my keyboard turn to white for no reason, and I have to close down the app and restart it.

Where did you download it? iTunes or through the settings?

Also, make sure all of your apps are fully updated.
I think it is either the iOS 8 fault or the apps aren't fully supporting iOS 8 yet.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Hmm, I installed iOS 8 on my iPad Air. So far, nothing happen minus eating up my 5-6gb storage which I am mad about it.
> The only issue I find is that sometime my keyboard turn to white for no reason, and I have to close down the app and restart it.
> 
> Where did you download it? iTunes or through the settings?
> 
> Also, make sure all of your apps are fully updated.
> I think it is either the iOS 8 fault or the apps aren't fully supporting iOS 8 yet.


Through the settings menu, it could be the apps ! I'm sure it'll be fixed with time, the 6gb storage was annoying too since I had to delete a few apps


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Through the settings menu, it could be the apps ! I'm sure it'll be fixed with time, the 6gb storage was annoying too since I had to delete a few apps


Oh yeah, 5-6GB of storage is annoying as hell.
What sucks even more is that if you download it through iTunes, it is like 600MB or something like that.
It is kind of BS for us who download it through the settings.
Anyway, I haven't experiene much of an issue, and I believe it might have been an Apps problem.
Lets wait and see if your Apps that crash has been updated to support iOS 8.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Through the settings menu, it could be the apps ! I'm sure it'll be fixed with time, the 6gb storage was annoying too since I had to delete a few apps


Back it up and then do a fresh install through iTunes. I have a feeling that would set you straight. It sounds like a lot of niggles...the kind that happen during software updates. When going through major updates (i.e. 6 to 7 to 8) a fresh install usually is best. The only problem my mom has had with her iPhone on iOS 8 so far is the quick respond texting doesn't always trigger the keyboard.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Back it up and then do a fresh install through iTunes. I have a feeling that would set you straight. It sounds like a lot of niggles...the kind that happen during software updates. When going through major updates (i.e. 6 to 7 to 8) a fresh install usually is best. The only problem my mom has had with her iPhone on iOS 8 so far is the quick respond texting doesn't always trigger the keyboard.


For me, it won't let me do fresh install through iTunes. It keep giving me an errors. Oh well, I guess I will deal with it.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> Through the settings menu, it could be the apps ! I'm sure it'll be fixed with time, the 6gb storage was annoying too since I had to delete a few apps


http://www.phonearena.com/news/How-to-downgrade-from-iOS-8-to-iOS-7.1.2-without-beating-yourself-up_id60967

Do this. You are going to be happy.








I was able to downgrade my iOS 8 to iOS 7 then reinstall iOS 8 through iTunes, so I was able to save my storage back from downloading it through the Settings.


----------



## WaRTaco

Add me! iPad Air 128gb Space Grey/ Verizon


----------



## Infinite Jest

Anyone else running into lackluster performance of iOS 8 on Air/rMini? iOS 7 was never super snappy on my rMini, but iOS 8 definitely got a little worse with animation stuttering and general safari crappiness. Kinda sad that my old Moto X provides a more competent web browsing experience.


----------



## espn

Is ipad air 2 going to have 2gb ram? Even the most expensive version of iphone 6 still only has 1gb ram.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Is ipad air 2 going to have 2gb ram? Even the most expensive version of iphone 6 still only has 1gb ram.


There is a rumor that it will still have a 1GB ram. Either way, I am keeping my iPad Air that I bought few weeks ago.


----------



## steelbom

Add me to the list -- just got a 32GB WiFi Black iPad Mini 2

Also Anandtech's iPad Air 2 review is out: http://anandtech.com/show/8666/the-apple-ipad-air-2-review


----------



## pez

Glad you got the 2, because the iPad Mini 3 is literally the worst 'deal' out there. $150+ for TouchID? Yep.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad you got the 2, because the iPad Mini 3 is literally the worst 'deal' out there. $150+ for TouchID? Yep.


No kidding. It was stupid.
I was expecting a same spec as iPad Air 2.
But at least $100 dollar more expensive for just a TouchID? Screw that, lol.


----------



## espn

what case do you use for ipad air 2?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad you got the 2, because the iPad Mini 3 is literally the worst 'deal' out there. $150+ for TouchID? Yep.


Yeah I saw that... I'm like YEAHHH price drop on the 2


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> No kidding. It was stupid.
> I was expecting a same spec as iPad Air 2.
> But at least $100 dollar more expensive for just a TouchID? Screw that, lol.


mini 3 basically is stupid, but then mini 2 price becomes very reasonable. Even I am thinking buy a mini 2 just to read pdf books.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yeah I saw that... I'm like YEAHHH price drop on the 2


Yeah, and now the iPad Air 2 is stupid light...felt as light as my first gen Mini does. It's time for me to upgrade to something else...just not sure what lol. My Note 3 kinda covers all my bases.


----------



## ivr56

iPad Mini Retina - White - 16GB
Red Smart Cover

I also got two bluetooth stylus; 53's Walnut Pencil and Adonit Script Evernote Edition.
Both are great in there own ways I just love how the Pencil feels in the hand and how well designed the experience is with Paper.

Such a great tablet to use and only 300 now at a much more comfortable price point for me to invest into.Been using it for work and leisure. Living in iWork for most of my documents and having it on my tablet always synced up is killer among other apps. Adobe mobile ecosystem is great if you have a CC subscription. Lightroom mobile and Adobe Line I use both quite extensively alongside Paper


----------



## YangerD

I'm having a problem with an iPad Air. The wifi just does not want to turn on. I've tried resetting all settings and such and it's still grayed out.


----------



## RJacobs28

Please change my entry to an iPad Air 2 128GB Wifi (Space Grey).
Cheers!


----------



## kremtok

Why is my iPad Mini Retina wifi so crappy compared to my iPhone 6?




Both tests are on the same network, one right after the other, from the same location. I have Googled and I have failed.

Edit: Cross posting in networking forum.


----------



## RJacobs28

Assuming they are being used in the same location Kremtok (same distance to router etc.), what does the iPad indicate it's Wireless signal strength is? Full Wi-Fi Logo lit up?

What have you tried to resolve the issue thus far?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Assuming they are being used in the same location Kremtok (same distance to router etc.), what does the iPad indicate it's Wireless signal strength is? Full Wi-Fi Logo lit up?
> 
> What have you tried to resolve the issue thus far?


As stated above, both tests are from the same location and on the same network. You can also see that the iPad has full signal strength.

So far I've tried disabling location services as well as resetting network settings to default, both with no effect.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> As stated above, both tests are from the same location and on the same network. You can also see that the iPad has full signal strength.
> 
> So far I've tried disabling location services as well as resetting network settings to default, both with no effect.


Curious, but cut off Bluetooth and try again.

Also, if you have a dual band router (i.e. 2.4/5.0 etc) try and see if you can set the 5GHz network separately and connect to that and try it. (Not as permanent solutions, but for troubleshooting).


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious, but cut off Bluetooth and try again.
> 
> Also, if you have a dual band router (i.e. 2.4/5.0 etc) try and see if you can set the 5GHz network separately and connect to that and try it. (Not as permanent solutions, but for troubleshooting).


Turning off Bluetooth did it!

I'll test again tomorrow to make sure that solved it. Thank you kindly for the assistance.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Turning off Bluetooth did it!
> 
> I'll test again tomorrow to make sure that solved it. Thank you kindly for the assistance.


Glad I could be of some help!

Reason I asked is because I noticed this between my iPhone 5S and iPad Mini before. Bluetooth could be on, but if it was actively connected to something or streaming music, WiFi would just TANK. It even happens on my Note 3. Simple, yet unhelpful explanation for it is that since 2.4GHz is the common, and usually most reliable band, it's used over 5GHz most of the time...and conveniently, Bluetooth operates on the same frequency; so it's the result of an interference between the antennas. The workarounds I've been able to do is either force a 5GHz connection (if possible) or turn Bluetooth off if you're not using it.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad I could be of some help!
> 
> Reason I asked is because I noticed this between my iPhone 5S and iPad Mini before. Bluetooth could be on, but if it was actively connected to something or streaming music, WiFi would just TANK. It even happens on my Note 3. Simple, yet unhelpful explanation for it is that since 2.4GHz is the common, and usually most reliable band, it's used over 5GHz most of the time...and conveniently, Bluetooth operates on the same frequency; so it's the result of an interference between the antennas. The workarounds I've been able to do is either force a 5GHz connection (if possible) or turn Bluetooth off if you're not using it.


Say, can you help me on this?
Do you know why my iPad Air keep auto-restarting?
There are time when I open an App or in the middle of playing games. My iPad Air just went black and has a white apple logo in the middle.
Although the boot time is pretty fast, it does happen randomly but not annoying though.


----------



## RJacobs28

Ryou-kun, what are you are experiencing is almost exclusively software related.

This is something that was really prevalent in iOS 7, have you updated to iOS 8?
If you head to Settings>Privacy>Diagnostic & Usage>Diagnostic & Usage Data, what do you see? Any Panics, Jetsam Events?

In any case, if the restarts you are experiencing are more frequent or only occurring with a few specific apps, attempt to reinstall those apps to resolve the issue.

If there appears to be no common cause or if the restarts are occurring whilst using the built-in apps, a restore through iTunes may be in order (an erase all content and settings will do precisely the same thing if software is up to date).

Try to avoid restoring from a backup wherever possible as the issue may be inadvertently restored also.










P.S. It's probably worth noting that iOS is far from perfect and you should realistically expect a hiccup every now and then.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Ryou-kun, what are you are experiencing is almost exclusively software related.
> 
> This is something that was really prevalent in iOS 7, have you updated to iOS 8?
> If you head to Settings>Privacy>Diagnostic & Usage>Diagnostic & Usage Data, what do you see? Any Panics, Jetsam Events?
> 
> In any case, if the restarts you are experiencing are more frequent or only occurring with a few specific apps, attempt to reinstall those apps to resolve the issue.
> 
> If there appears to be no common cause or if the restarts are occurring whilst using the built-in apps, a restore through iTunes may be in order (an erase all content and settings will do precisely the same thing if software is up to date).
> 
> Try to avoid restoring from a backup wherever possible as the issue may be inadvertently restored also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's probably worth noting that iOS is far from perfect and you should realistically expect a hiccup every now and then.


Hmm, it is like this. Back in November, I reset my iPad Air and give it to my dad technically my mom was using most of the time to play games. For me, I had to do it in order to buy a new tablet to replace it for handwritten Note taking purpose. However, after the first day on Spring, it failed and I went back to my iPad Air and give my Note taking tablet to my mom and download .apk drama app, so she can watch ton of drama movies and TV shows along with playing crap load of Android games.

I did sign in my iPad Air as new rather restore it from back up.
Once it did, for some reason, it automatically updated to the latest iOS 8 update without including the one that is coming up soon.

Hmm, for me, it is a hassle to do it again, lol.

Also, have you ever experience this issue where when you open Apple Mail App. It randomly bring up a transparent screen app, lol?
Quite easy to fix it but weird.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Say, can you help me on this?
> Do you know why my iPad Air keep auto-restarting?
> There are time when I open an App or in the middle of playing games. My iPad Air just went black and has a white apple logo in the middle.
> Although the boot time is pretty fast, it does happen randomly but not annoying though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Ryou-kun, what are you are experiencing is almost exclusively software related.
> 
> This is something that was really prevalent in iOS 7, have you updated to iOS 8?
> If you head to Settings>Privacy>Diagnostic & Usage>Diagnostic & Usage Data, what do you see? Any Panics, Jetsam Events?
> 
> In any case, if the restarts you are experiencing are more frequent or only occurring with a few specific apps, attempt to reinstall those apps to resolve the issue.
> 
> If there appears to be no common cause or if the restarts are occurring whilst using the built-in apps, a restore through iTunes may be in order (an erase all content and settings will do precisely the same thing if software is up to date).
> 
> Try to avoid restoring from a backup wherever possible as the issue may be inadvertently restored also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's probably worth noting that iOS is far from perfect and you should realistically expect a hiccup every now and then.


This is a better answer than I could even give. If ultimate another fresh re-install doesn't do the trick, I'd try and get it replaced via warranty, though it sounds like it may be up. Can't say I've had those issues consistently; though I have seen it happen before. You don't have the iPad in any kinda crazy case, do you?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is a better answer than I could even give. If ultimate another fresh re-install doesn't do the trick, I'd try and get it replaced via warranty, though it sounds like it may be up. Can't say I've had those issues consistently; though I have seen it happen before. You don't have the iPad in any kinda crazy case, do you?


Nah, my iPad Air is in the Apple Smart Case (Black) one from Best Buy.
I do have Best Buy 1, 2 or 3 years warranty (don't remember), lol.
I wonder if I can get a Silver iPad Air 32GB one, lol.
Haha, I do have the Space Gray, but the Silver look nice. xD

Well, it isn't game changing IMO. It happens like 1 out of 100 times, so I can deal with it.


----------



## RJacobs28

1/100!? Mate, that sounds pretty normal.


----------



## pez

Yeah 1 in 100 would be pretty normal for an app crash, but hopefully not to cause the device to reboot. I guess if it was the same 2 or 3 apps, but I got the impression it was nearly all of them.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah 1 in 100 would be pretty normal for an app crash, but hopefully not to cause the device to reboot. I guess if it was the same 2 or 3 apps, but I got the impression it was nearly all of them.


Hmm, I think I found a culprit that is causing it, but I am not going to delete it.
It is Zombies Ate My Friend's game.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Hmm, I think I found a culprit that is causing it, but I am not going to delete it.
> It is Zombies Ate My Friend's game.


Worst case, turn on iCloud backups for your apps and then reinstall the game. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Jeebus87

I have an iPad 2 its serial dates it back to 2012, just one of few last batches prior to Apple making the 3rd one... I have had it for 2 years and it works well. I have replaced its digitizer and honestly I think being able to have parts one can replace it makes it a good tablet. New screen cost like 25 or less on ebay. You just need a heat gun and some adhessive and good to go! Although My adhessive was not too good, had to get case to keep stuff in place. Too lazy to re do adhessive haha

Black iPad 2 WIFI 16GB iOS 8.1.3 and lags a bit. I have disabled everything that I could turn off. All notifications off, all spotlight off, bluetooth off, location services off, reduce motion on, auto refresh apps off. I'm glad it still gets updates from Apple and hope that 8.2 runs just as good as 8.1 on it. But nothing can compare to iOS 6 speed. I had mine on 6 just couple weeks ago but all apps need new software now so I had to update... When it was on iOS 6 it ran just as fast as Ipad AIr 2 on iOS 8. After updating now my iPad 2 runs 3 times slower lol

I also have another iPad 2 32GB black. Its Apple iD locked, restored it and it got locked. This is why not to buy stuff online. Unable to use it, good condition keeping it as parts to fix mine. But if someone could help me out with unlocking it would be nice....


----------



## RJacobs28

There is no way to remove the Activation Lock from an iOS device other than to enter the credentials of the Apple ID with which it was locked. I'm afraid you're out of luck with that one mate.

Have you tried contacting the seller?


----------



## Jeebus87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> There is no way to remove the Activation Lock from an iOS device other than to enter the credentials of the Apple ID with which it was locked. I'm afraid you're out of luck with that one mate.
> 
> Have you tried contacting the seller?


I read awhile back some people where doing it by using some hacked server and just adding that ip to their hosts files. Sadly I am unable to find any server that does it and who ever had the software for it just vanished. lol So there is a way but for common noobs like me its impossible. The issue with those was that if you restore them after they would lock up again.

No seller was no help. In the past jailbreak used to bypass activations like in iOS 2,3,4, and even 5. But since 6 they haven't. I was hoping newer versions would do it. I have seen people put WIndows 98 on an iPad so whatever people put their minds into is possible. Now if only I was a super geek and knew better programming lol


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeebus87*
> 
> I also have another iPad 2 32GB black. Its Apple iD locked, restored it and it got locked. This is why not to buy stuff online. Unable to use it, good condition keeping it as parts to fix mine. But if someone could help me out with unlocking it would be nice....


I accidentally locked myself out of my iPad Mini last year. I ended up having to install iTunes and initiate a full reset, which wiped everything and basically clean installed iOS 7.


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I accidentally locked myself out of my iPad Mini last year. I ended up having to install iTunes and initiate a full reset, which wiped everything and basically clean installed iOS 7.


This one is a bit different. Starting with iOS 7, Apple introduced 'Activation Lock'. This in short, means that the device in question is locked to the Apple ID credentials that turned on the "Find My i_Device_" feature in the iCloud settings menu.

Even with a complete restore using iTunes, the device will retain it's Activation Lock and can only be activated using those original credentials.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I accidentally locked myself out of my iPad Mini last year. I ended up having to install iTunes and initiate a full reset, which wiped everything and basically clean installed iOS 7.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a bit different. Starting with iOS 7, Apple introduced 'Activation Lock'. This in short, means that the device in question is locked to the Apple ID credentials that turned on the "Find My i_Device_" feature in the iCloud settings menu.
> 
> Even with a complete restore using iTunes, the device will retain it's Activation Lock and can only be activated using those original credentials.
Click to expand...

That seems kind of pointless. Does Apple think everybody has the money for a new iDevice when they want one?


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> That seems kind of pointless. Does Apple think everybody has the money for a new iDevice when they want one?


Other than the fact that yes, they probably do







- it was introduced to combat the large number of devices that would be stolen and sold on.
As Activation Lock becomes common knowledge, thieves will be deterred because they know the unit is essentially bricked in anyone else's hands.

User's selling their products legitimately, NEED to turn off Find My iPhone/iPad etc. prior to shipping the device to avoid these issues. If FMi is turned off, the Activation Lock is removed.
So - it's a USER ENABLED feature!
It also means people MUST remember their Apple ID password.


----------



## tubers

Anyone thinks the iPad Air 2 will have some multi-tasking in the future? The extra core and RAM seem fishy.

Maybe when iPad Pro comes into market it'l get such an update?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Anyone thinks the iPad Air 2 will have some multi-tasking in the future? The extra core and RAM seem fishy.
> 
> Maybe when iPad Pro comes into market it'l get such an update?


Maybe they do or maybe they don't.
It is up to Apple if they will do it or not.
I will be happy if they did it but by the time they did it.
I will be on a different device to replace my iPad Air for school.

Either way, I won't bet on they will make it.
<.< When was the last time Apple listen to their costumers and actually make what they want?


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Maybe they do or maybe they don't.
> It is up to Apple if they will do it or not.
> I will be happy if they did it but by the time they did it.
> I will be on a different device to replace my iPad Air for school.
> 
> Either way, I won't bet on they will make it.
> <.< When was the last time Apple listen to their costumers and actually make what they want?


Heh. I have no idea xD

What are you planning to replace the Air with?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Heh. I have no idea xD
> 
> What are you planning to replace the Air with?


I am planning to replace it with a refurbish Microsoft Surface Pro 3 i3/4GB/64GB for $599 or refurbish Microsoft Surface Pro 3 i5/4GB/128GB for $749 or i could rebuy a new Microsoft Surface Pro 2 i5/8GB/256GB that is either around $600 dollar or $700 dollar at Amazon depending if it will drop, but I do want to lean toward SP3 for portrait note taking rather landscape note taking because it is extremely awkward to do so.








I also do plan to my tablet for Adobe programs such as Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Flash Profession/After Effect, Microsoft Visual Studio C++ 2012 Express/Java/Python/etc.
Not sure how well i3 and 4GB RAM can handle, but I wish I can get i5/8GB/256GB for around $600 dollar or $700 dollar.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I am planning to replace it with a refurbish Microsoft Surface Pro 3 i3/4GB/64GB for $599 or refurbish Microsoft Surface Pro 3 i5/4GB/128GB for $749 or i could rebuy a new Microsoft Surface Pro 2 i5/8GB/256GB that is either around $600 dollar or $700 dollar at Amazon depending if it will drop, but I do want to lean toward SP3 for portrait note taking rather landscape note taking because it is extremely awkward to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also do plan to my tablet for Adobe programs such as Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Flash Profession/After Effect, Microsoft Visual Studio C++ 2012 Express/Java/Python/etc.
> Not sure how well i3 and 4GB RAM can handle, but I wish I can get i5/8GB/256GB for around $600 dollar or $700 dollar.


I see. GL.

I was recently looking at the SP2 since it doesn't throttle as bad as the SP3.

Really bummed when I missed the $ 600 MS Refurbs with Type Cover 2 and Pen back in Nov. 2014









Oh well. Hope I can wait for SP4 releases at least everything'd be laid out on the table.. little to no chance of early regrets by having all options in front of me (get older SP2/SP3 or the new S4.. maybe see a cheap S3 bundle).


----------



## Robilar

Just picked up the Belkin Qote for my Air 2. Very impressed...

Mind you kind of expensive


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just picked up the Belkin Qote for my Air 2. Very impressed...
> 
> Mind you kind of expensive


Nice!
I hear it is compatible with iPad Air 2 Smart Cover with it when you use the tablet with its Belkin case as standalone.
How is the keyboard? Is it comfortable to type? No messed up keys that screw you up while typing, etc?


----------



## Robilar

The keyboard is excellent. I have used the Logitech + with the IPad Air which is also excellent. This in my opinion has a bit crisper keys. Also backlighting is very nice. My only worry is that the back being aluminum while lovely to look at and feel might get scratched up with time. Not that its a big deal, the back is there to protect the ipad.


----------



## kremtok

Anyone else get severe lag in the Facebook app? I'm on an iPad mini and it's intolerable. Removing and reinstalling the app didn't help and I regularly close unused apps. Googling didn't help.


----------



## pez

Looking nice Robilar. Kinda forgot about this thread. Since the last time I've posted, I picked up an iPad Air 2. 128GB Gold wifi only. Open box deal in BB that was too good to pass up at the time. I'm still only using a sleeve and smart cover on it, though. Also, I've used the Facebook app select times and it seemed ok.

@kremtok Is it on everything, or certain things like vid posts? You could look deeper into settings--I have a feeling it could be autoplay settings.


----------



## Ryou-kun

It feels like this thread is dead, lol. Thought there will be more peeps that will be talking on here. :S


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looking nice Robilar. Kinda forgot about this thread. Since the last time I've posted, I picked up an iPad Air 2. 128GB Gold wifi only. Open box deal in BB that was too good to pass up at the time. I'm still only using a sleeve and smart cover on it, though. Also, I've used the Facebook app select times and it seemed ok.
> 
> @kremtok Is it on everything, or certain things like vid posts? You could look deeper into settings--I have a feeling it could be autoplay settings.


It doesn't seem to be related, but I turned off all of the auto play settings just to be sure. Now I wait and see. Thanks!


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Anyone else get severe lag in the Facebook app? I'm on an iPad mini and it's intolerable. Removing and reinstalling the app didn't help and I regularly close unused apps. Googling didn't help.


If it's an original iPad Mini, you won't be alone. The 4+ year old hardware (512MB RAM) will be starting to show its age. Facebook has become so bloated with content that it would be one of the main culprits for performance issues on these older devices.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> It feels like this thread is dead, lol. Thought there will be more peeps that will be talking on here. :S


Yeah, its been kinda dead around here







.

Kinda on-topic:

Are any of you using the new Apple Music service? I got rid of my iPhone relatively recently, and don't really want to activate the free trial on my iPad as I don't use it like I use my phone. I'm a huge Spotify user, so I'm interested in everyone's takes. I'm also a huge phone switcher, too, so that eventually Android app is going to have to be amazing for me to switch. #spotify'snewshadeofgreensucks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> It doesn't seem to be related, but I turned off all of the auto play settings just to be sure. Now I wait and see. Thanks!


No prob. Let us know if it helps any







.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, its been kinda dead around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Kinda on-topic:
> 
> Are any of you using the new Apple Music service? I got rid of my iPhone relatively recently, and don't really want to activate the free trial on my iPad as I don't use it like I use my phone. I'm a huge Spotify user, so I'm interested in everyone's takes. I'm also a huge phone switcher, too, so that eventually Android app is going to have to be amazing for me to switch. #spotify'snewshadeofgreensucks
> No prob. Let us know if it helps any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmm, I don't know. I never use Apple Music serve on my iPad Air nor plan to. Not even Spotify.








I already have TuneIn Pro which I rarely use. Then there is Google Ad Radio and Amazon Prime Music (have Amazon Student Prime so why not use the benefits).


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> If it's an original iPad Mini, you won't be alone. The 4+ year old hardware (512MB RAM) will be starting to show its age. Facebook has become so bloated with content that it would be one of the main culprits for performance issues on these older devices.


It's a Mini Retina, the first iteration without Touch ID. Freezing only ever happens in the Facebook app and deleting then reinstalling helped for a while, then got gradually worse. I'm certain that whatever the problem is, the software is to blame, not the hardware.


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> It's a Mini Retina, the first iteration without Touch ID. Freezing only ever happens in the Facebook app and deleting then reinstalling helped for a while, then got gradually worse. I'm certain that whatever the problem is, the software is to blame, not the hardware.


With those additional details, I completely agree with you. The second gen iPad mini is still a fantastic device.
If this is occurring specifically within Facebook, maybe reach out to their app dev team or sit and hope for an update. Frustrating nonetheless.

As for Apple Music, I have activated the free trial and I do see the benefit to it. It is making increasingly relevant suggestions to my taste and the ability to take music offline and save it to the device is brilliant. I however, have already invested in about 3000 song purchases from iTunes (shock horror, someone that pays for content!) and I think I prefer the idea of owning the content outright without subsciption.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Been thinking about jumping to a newer iPad mini that can take a SIM card so I can do text messaging & data over cellular (or if not, at least getting a 32 GB one instead of a 16 GB one).

The safest way to be able to transfer everything over is to install iTunes on my computer, do a complete backup, then wipe the old Mini and put the new Mini on and transfer back?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Been thinking about jumping to a newer iPad mini that can take a SIM card so I can do text messaging & data over cellular (or if not, at least getting a 32 GB one instead of a 16 GB one).
> 
> The safest way to be able to transfer everything over is to install iTunes on my computer, do a complete backup, then wipe the old Mini and put the new Mini on and transfer back?


Yes easiest way


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> With those additional details, I completely agree with you. The second gen iPad mini is still a fantastic device.
> If this is occurring specifically within Facebook, maybe reach out to their app dev team or sit and hope for an update. Frustrating nonetheless.
> 
> As for Apple Music, I have activated the free trial and I do see the benefit to it. It is making increasingly relevant suggestions to my taste and the ability to take music offline and save it to the device is brilliant. I however, have already invested in about 3000 song purchases from iTunes (shock horror, someone that pays for content!) and I think I prefer the idea of owning the content outright without subsciption.


I use it a lot for newer music. I like that I can pretty much preview it, or decide if I want to buy an album. If I like it enough, I buy the album. If not, I just keep separate songs starred/saved on Spotify. It beats the alternative of me just downloading all 500-1000 songs I have on Spotify. I've got about 7-9k in music, so I understand the feeling.

However, the hugest thing for me is that I can actually buy the music directly from iTunes. That's the one thing missing from Spotify, IMO. Hopefully the iTunes selection of lesser known EDM carries over from Spotify. Library selection and the ability to purchase the music will be my two main factors. Unfortunately, the buying business model won't carry over for Android devices.


----------



## steelbom

I'm using Apple music heavily. It's $18 AU inc. family, and we all listen to music a lot. Quite easy to find stuff imo, and I think I'll gladly pay it after the trial runs out. It's a little buggy atm though, will be better when they iron out some of the issues.


----------



## kremtok

I still just buy CDs and add them to my iTunes library in lossless format. Not many people still go to that amount of trouble.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I still just buy CDs and add them to my iTunes library in lossless format. Not many people still go to that amount of trouble.


Oh, surprising.
Not many people buy CD's anymore when you can buy it digitally, streaming music and/or pirate them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm using Apple music heavily. It's $18 AU inc. family, and we all listen to music a lot. Quite easy to find stuff imo, and I think I'll gladly pay it after the trial runs out. It's a little buggy atm though, will be better when they iron out some of the issues.


Have you ever used Spotify? How does the selection compare? I would bite the bullet, but I wouldn't be able to use it to it's full potential without an iPhone :/.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I still just buy CDs and add them to my iTunes library in lossless format. Not many people still go to that amount of trouble.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Oh, surprising.
> Not many people buy CD's anymore when you can buy it digitally, streaming music and/or pirate them.


Yeah, I definitely still do as I just like to have lossless backups. I do the same thing with my Blurays as well







.


----------



## InsideJob

Anyone else around here a repair technician who deals with broken screens of these things daily?
I'm curious, if there are, if we can share repair tips etc here.


----------



## pez

What kind of general tips do you have?

I've replaced a couple parts from various phones and even a screen on an older iPod 5.5G. I've always found that plastic spudgers and 'separators' are pretty useless for body separation. Thin, yet strong and somewhat dull-tipped spudgers and separators are infinitely better. Also, a heat gun is a wonderful tool to have. Seeing as you're an actual tech, though, I'm sure you already know all of this







.


----------



## InsideJob

The first 2 tips that come to mind from experience are:
- Ipad 2nd gen, be very careful when removing the glass from the frame around the lock/volume buttons as there is a small section of the ribbon cable that is exposed and ridiculously easy to damage.

- Ipad mini (1st gen), there is some exposed area of the ribbon cable that runs along the bottom of the digitizer that needs to be covered with EMI resistant tape or else the screen will start doing all sorts of things on it's own.


----------



## pez

Those are interesting little tidbits. I've had both of those devices, but thankfully never had to disassemble my iPads. All of my Apple devices so far have lasted me without any crazy issues yet. They've either gotten too slow, or I've gotten too bored of them and sold them before they could break







.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Those are interesting little tidbits. I've had both of those devices, but thankfully never had to disassemble my iPads. All of my Apple devices so far have lasted me without any crazy issues yet. They've either gotten too slow, or I've gotten too bored of them and sold them before they could break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're lucky, or not a cluts. I live in a city of around 55 thousand and enough of these people are clutsy enough that pretty well all I do at work is fix broken screens or other various problems. When I was hired I didn't think it'd keep me nearly as busy as it does.


----------



## pez

Yeah. The only issue I've noticed across all of my iPhones, with the exception of the 5, was the home button. I clean my phone once every two days at the least, and that has been a habit since I got my first iPhone (3G). Each one, however has eventually gotten a bit mushy and less clicky over time. The only reason it didn't happen to my 5 was because I had a glass screen protector and a button cover over it as well. My iPhone 6 seemed to have been the worse of the bunch. I did learn a trick using alcohol for that (w/o disassembly) and it seemed to have helped it some.


----------



## RJacobs28

Where I work, we don't repair iPads, we just swap them out!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have you ever used Spotify? How does the selection compare? I would bite the bullet, but I wouldn't be able to use it to it's full potential without an iPhone :/.


Can't say I have, unfortunately. Yeah, I'm not sure Apple music would really work if you don't have one haha.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Can't say I have, unfortunately. Yeah, I'm not sure Apple music would really work if you don't have one haha.


Well it's coming to Android in the fall...so I'm very curious to see how that goes.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well it's coming to Android in the fall...so I'm very curious to see how that goes.


Wait, what? Apple Music is coming to Android?

Wow that is surprising. Didn't expect Apple to release their Apps on Android.
They never done that before.


----------



## pez

Escatly--it's actually officially on the Apple page as coming this fall, so I'm pretty stoked. It would be crazy to see them design an amazing Android app. It'd shut some people up if they do a great job.

It's showing about 2/3-3/4 down the page: https://www.apple.com/music/


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Escatly--it's actually officially on the Apple page as coming this fall, so I'm pretty stoked. It would be crazy to see them design an amazing Android app. It'd shut some people up if they do a great job.
> 
> It's showing about 2/3-3/4 down the page: https://www.apple.com/music/


My problem is how well Apple make the UI for Android.
I mean, I highly doubt Apple is going to make a material design for Apple Music on Android.
If they do, then I will be surprise.
I believe it is going to look crappy, lol.
That is just my opinion.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Wait, what? Apple Music is coming to Android?
> 
> Wow that is surprising. Didn't expect Apple to release their Apps on Android.
> They never done that before.


Not really any more surprising than seeing Microsoft Office on my Air 2







Which btw with my Belkin Qote keyboard is awesome


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well it's coming to Android in the fall...so I'm very curious to see how that goes.


Dangggg... did not know that. That's cool. Be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## JohnAlmighty

Next step is to erase the Android Market!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> My problem is how well Apple make the UI for Android.
> I mean, I highly doubt Apple is going to make a material design for Apple Music on Android.
> If they do, then I will be surprise.
> I believe it is going to look crappy, lol.
> That is just my opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Dangggg... did not know that. That's cool. Be interesting to see how it turns out.


Yeah. I see it either going badly....or EXTREMELY well. But that's my optimism







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnAlmighty*
> 
> Next step is to erase the Android Market!


Woah there.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone think the new ipad air 3 will have more ram then 2gb. Or if there will be any big changes to the air 3. The only reason am asking is that i got an ipad air 2 a few days ago. And not sure if i should keep it or wait for the new one to come out.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Anyone think the new ipad air 3 will have more ram then 2gb. Or if there will be any big changes to the air 3. The only reason am asking is that i got an ipad air 2 a few days ago. And not sure if i should keep it or wait for the new one to come out.


Well, iPad Air 2 is still a pretty good iPad so upgrading it won't be a big deal.
It is probably unlikely Apple will decide to have 3GB RAM or 4GB RAM on their iPad Air 3, iPad Pro or whatever, so I am assuming it will be 2GB RAM.
After all, they stuck with 1GB RAM for a few years until finally add 2GB RAM.

If I were you, I would just return it and wait for any announcement for iPad Air 3, iPad Pro or whatever that is coming out on Fall.
You bought it a pretty early despite the fact that a new iPad will be coming out soon.

Now, if you really need your iPad for whatever, then keep it and don't upgrade it.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Well, iPad Air 2 is still a pretty good iPad so upgrading it won't be a big deal.
> It is probably unlikely Apple will decide to have 3GB RAM or 4GB RAM on their iPad Air 3, iPad Pro or whatever, so I am assuming it will be 2GB RAM.
> After all, they stuck with 1GB RAM for a few years until finally add 2GB RAM.
> 
> If I were you, I would just return it and wait for any announcement for iPad Air 3, iPad Pro or whatever that is coming out on Fall.
> You bought it a pretty early despite the fact that a new iPad will be coming out soon.
> 
> Now, if you really need your iPad for whatever, then keep it and don't upgrade it.


Thanks. I think am going to return it back.


----------



## Robilar

The Air 3 is going to be a tough sell this go round.... Not really sure how they can improve on the Air 2. Better battery life? Better screen? Faster CPU/GPU? The Air 2 already has stellar battery, an excellent screen and a very fast CPU/GPU (especially considering IOS runs fine on slower devices).

Now if they were to release the Air 3 starting at 64GB for the price of the current 16GB (and given the drops in NAND prices that would be easy to to) or slapped a Super AMOLED screen in the Air 3 or (gasp!) put a micro SD slot in it, then it would be very interesting....


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> The Air 3 is going to be a tough sell this go round.... Not really sure how they can improve on the Air 2. Better battery life? Better screen? Faster CPU/GPU? The Air 2 already has stellar battery, an excellent screen and a very fast CPU/GPU (especially considering IOS runs fine on slower devices).


Well, the iPad Air 3 could be different than what iPad Air series are.
Maybe iPad Air 3 is slightly smaller or something.
Quote:


> Now if they were to release the Air 3 starting at 64GB for the price of the current 16GB (and given the drops in NAND prices that would be easy to to) or slapped a Super AMOLED screen in the Air 3 or (gasp!) put a micro SD slot in it, then it would be very interesting....


Yeah ... like Apple would actually do that for her their own kind heart.









I just believe there may be 3 iPad coming out.
iPad Mini 4, iPad Air 3 and iPad Pro.

I wonder if there will be a phantom 4th iPad coming out, and it is designed for stylus. :O


----------



## pez

Well they are going to be doing the new 'splitscreen' type of feature with the iOS 9, so I could see that being a possibility. However, they seem to be pretty good at not bricking the previous gen's functionality so quickly. Giving the iPad Air 3 more RAM and then implementing a feature that will be available for the Air 2 and Air 3, but only work correctly on the 3 would be uncharacteristic for Apple. Even if they do it to older devices, they don't usually do it to the previous gen.


----------



## Robilar

I'm a bit surprised by the Mini 4 release... Apple didn't do much to differentiate it from the last go round.

It's thinner and a bit lighter
It's rear camera is 8MP over 5 MP in the Mini 3
It has a fingerprint touch sensor
It has the A8 processor, still slower than the Air 2 (which has the A8X) (the Mini 3 has the A7 CPU)
It apparently still only has 1 GB of RAM (the Air 2 has 2 GB)
Better Wifi support than the Mini 3

It will have IOS 9 but then again so will all other IPads. Multitasking is going to be a big one though as it was one of the differentiators Samsung had with it's tablets. Mind you split view will only work on Mini 4, Air 2 and IPad Pro....

Still puzzled by why Apple has any 16GB tablets. They should have done away with 16GB ages ago and moved to a 32GB base model.

So in summary, it has a faster CPU/GPU than the Mini 3 but still slower than the Air 2, has a better rear camera and a fingerprint sensor and apparently better wifi.

What they should have done was have it with the same CPU/GPU as the Air 2, 2 GB of RAM like the Air 2, and have it start with a 32GB base model. But apparently common sense was not applied here.


----------



## pez

I agree with every point you made lol. No idea why they feel it should be necessary for the 'latest and greatest' to not actually be the latest and greatest. Also, is it confirmed the Mini 4 will support the split screen/multi-window function?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I agree with every point you made lol. No idea why they feel it should be necessary for the 'latest and greatest' to not actually be the latest and greatest. Also, is it confirmed the Mini 4 will support the split screen/multi-window function?


Yep, the Mini 4, Air 2 and IPad Pro all will support split screen.


----------



## Ryou-kun

I am kind of disappointed there is no iPad Air 3 with the stylus input.
Not sure if iPad Mini 4 support it.

It would be nice if Apple does it.

Yeah, I agree with you guys. Should have remove the 16GB and replace it as 32GB model.

IPad Pro does seem nice but that $799. Sorry, there are a lot of laptop convertible/2-in-1 and PC Tablet that is better with a stylus.


----------



## pez

Hmmm, Robilar, it seems the Mini will be slightly gimped:
Quote:


> Slide Over and PiP will work with most recent iPads: the two Air and last two iPad mini models get support. Split View is more resource-intensive, and as a result it will only be supported by the iPad Air 2.


Source

EDIT:

After leveling up my Google skills, I've found multiple sources that say it most likely will.

Which brings me to wonder why the original Air that has 1GB of RAM couldn't support it. My guess is maybe certain programs tax the A7 CPU too much to provide a smooth performance that Apple is known for in their devices.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmmm, Robilar, it seems the Mini will be slightly gimped:
> Source
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> After leveling up my Google skills, I've found multiple sources that say it most likely will.
> 
> Which brings me to wonder why the original Air that has 1GB of RAM couldn't support it. My guess is maybe certain programs tax the A7 CPU too much to provide a smooth performance that Apple is known for in their devices.


Or they want a hook for people to buy new models...


----------



## Cybertox

I am actually quite impressed by the new iPad Pro, the big size really appeals to me, the only thing I do not approve of is that instead of giving more interface space they just increased scaling. The price aint that bad when compared to the iPhone 6S and 6S Plus models which are more expensive despite that they are only phones. Not sure whether I am going to get an iPad Pro though, I currently have an iPad Air and I am more than satisfied with it. However my phone needs an upgrade so I am considering getting a 6S Plus.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Or they want a hook for people to buy new models...


Well I mean it is Apple







. I only picked up my Air 2 because I found an immaculate open box 128GB version for a steal at the time.


----------



## Robilar

I went with the Air 2 (And I had both the Air and the mini 3 at various times) because of the CPU speed and extra RAM. I have a few too many books on it for the slower IPad's to manage without the reading app I use becoming a bit sluggish...









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/IMG_0366_zpsrmxvj704.png.html


----------



## Robilar

Hmm, interestingly Ars Technica has indicated that the Mini 4 has a 1.5ghz A8 CPU with 2 GB of RAM.


----------



## pez

Well if that's the case, then I definitely don't see why it wouldn't support the same features of the Air 2.

And I don't read much at all, but those books look super interesting. Going to have to take a gander at that.


----------



## steelbom

Like the improvements they made in iOS 9 on iPad. I can see myself using the Slideover thing a lot.

I do a bit of reading online and use Reader, so I like the new controls for background colour, font, etc.


----------



## pez

I am appreciating it, though even on the Air 2 it's got a few stutters, here and there. Of course the normal app crash. However, iOS9 isn't enough to convince me I want an iPhone again. Now that I have a 'true' Nexus, I'm pretty set on my phone choice.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I am appreciating it, though even on the Air 2 it's got a few stutters, here and there. Of course the normal app crash. However, iOS9 isn't enough to convince me I want an iPhone again. Now that I have a 'true' Nexus, I'm pretty set on my phone choice.


Ah with the Air 2 you can use the split view as well... that looks really cool. I've only got the Mini 2 so I only get Slideover and PiP.

Tbh it's hard to tell that you're running iOS 9. To me, it just feels slightly faster (on my old 4S) and I can see some improvements here and there in the UI. Just ordered a 6S Plus actually... will be upgrade the upgrade for me -- just hoping it won't take two billion years to get here


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ah with the Air 2 you can use the split view as well... that looks really cool. I've only got the Mini 2 so I only get Slideover and PiP.
> 
> Tbh it's hard to tell that you're running iOS 9. To me, it just feels slightly faster (on my old 4S) and I can see some improvements here and there in the UI. Just ordered a 6S Plus actually... will be upgrade the upgrade for me -- just hoping it won't take two billion years to get here


Well, TBH, Slide Over is more useful for me as it's essentially like running an iPhone or iPod Touch instance of apps....which I mean is what you normally might do before. But yeah, I agree that it doesn't seem like a huge overhaul like the other full version changes. There's a lot of under-the-hood stuff that I can see was changed, though....definitely some much needed stuff.

Ironically, my GF pointed out that I always end up (and usually keep and love for a while) each new iteration of the iPhone (minus the original). I've owned the 3G, 4, 5, and 6 now. I think next for me will be a '7 Plus' so long as they fit more screen into that body size.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well, TBH, Slide Over is more useful for me as it's essentially like running an iPhone or iPod Touch instance of apps....which I mean is what you normally might do before. But yeah, I agree that it doesn't seem like a huge overhaul like the other full version changes. There's a lot of under-the-hood stuff that I can see was changed, though....definitely some much needed stuff.
> 
> Ironically, my GF pointed out that I always end up (and usually keep and love for a while) each new iteration of the iPhone (minus the original). I've owned the 3G, 4, 5, and 6 now. I think next for me will be a '7 Plus' so long as they fit more screen into that body size.


Hahaha I see. I had a look at a 6" smartphone in-store and thought to myself... yep... could go even bigger than that. Probably 6.5" for me. But I'm not unhappy with the 5.5" of the 6S. It's a big upgrade from 3.5" hahahaha.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Hahaha I see. I had a look at a 6" smartphone in-store and thought to myself... yep... could go even bigger than that. Probably 6.5" for me. But I'm not unhappy with the 5.5" of the 6S. It's a big upgrade from 3.5" hahahaha.


Oh wow, I didn't realize you were still on the 4S still, prior. Yeah, it'll be a huge upgrade then lol. Right now I'm using the Nexus 6 and I love the size. My biggest complaint is the case options. My favorite case has a glossy, fingerprint magnet back, but is the perfect form factor for me. I'm thinking about honestly going to a skin for the back of the phone and going caseless at this point lol.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Has anyone reported problems with apps that were programmed for iOS 6 when running them under 8 or 9?


----------



## pez

Do you have a specific app for example? I've had some apps that won't open, and there's some pretty broken apps, too (PNC Virtual Wallet will force close upon startup, and Hulu PiP window force closes after ads).


----------



## Quantum Reality

I have the Cause of Death game on my iPad, and it was withdrawn from the App Store about a year ago. It works under iOS 7, but I've been hesitant to upgrade to 8 or 9 because (a) I don't want compatibility issues to screw up replaying it and (b) I've heard of iPads and iPhones randomly deleting things without user permission if there isn't enough space to store everything on it.

I have a 16 GB iPad Mini, so you can see where my concern comes in.


----------



## pez

Ah, yeah. I remember seeing that it will delete and then reinstall once done. Do you have a PC to make a backup to? I thought that method still worked?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, yeah. I remember seeing that it will delete and then reinstall once done. Do you have a PC to make a backup to? I thought that method still worked?


I haven't tried - but I was told if I wanted to get a new iPad, then if I installed iTunes on a computer and backed up my iPad to that, I could then restore my apps after getting the new device - though that was when iOS 8 was out.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh wow, I didn't realize you were still on the 4S still, prior. Yeah, it'll be a huge upgrade then lol. Right now I'm using the Nexus 6 and I love the size. My biggest complaint is the case options. My favorite case has a glossy, fingerprint magnet back, but is the perfect form factor for me. I'm thinking about honestly going to a skin for the back of the phone and going caseless at this point lol.


Haha yep... super psyched XD

Nice... Nexus 6... it's 6 inches, right? Pretty cool. I think that's a good size.

Ahh I've always gone caseless (and skinless). Just don't like stuff on my phone... mind you I've had some close calls over the years. But I'm going to baby the hell out of the 6S+ for a while hahahah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I haven't tried - but I was told if I wanted to get a new iPad, then if I installed iTunes on a computer and backed up my iPad to that, I could then restore my apps after getting the new device - though that was when iOS 8 was out.


Yep install iTunes. Click "transfer purchases" and it puts everything you've bought (and downloaded for free too, I think) onto your computer. After it finishes, I'd double check that your app is now in the "Apps" section in iTunes. Then you can just sync that app to any iDevice that supports it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I haven't tried - but I was told if I wanted to get a new iPad, then if I installed iTunes on a computer and backed up my iPad to that, I could then restore my apps after getting the new device - though that was when iOS 8 was out.


Yep, that should still hold true with iOS 9. It's like making an image of your OS and putting it on a disc. I think Apple only keeps it around for that reason alone. I mean, people do it just for Flappy Bird







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Haha yep... super psyched XD
> 
> Nice... Nexus 6... it's 6 inches, right? Pretty cool. I think that's a good size.
> 
> Ahh I've always gone caseless (and skinless). Just don't like stuff on my phone... mind you I've had some close calls over the years. But I'm going to baby the hell out of the 6S+ for a while hahahah.
> Yep install iTunes. Click "transfer purchases" and it puts everything you've bought (and downloaded for free too, I think) onto your computer. After it finishes, I'd double check that your app is now in the "Apps" section in iTunes. Then you can just sync that app to any iDevice that supports it.


Yep







. If Apple could get the iPhone into a Note 3 form factor with the same 5.5 inch display or larger, I think I'd be sold to switch again. I had the Note 3 when the 6 and 6 Plus came out and didn't like the elongated height of the 6 Plus, but I loved the iPhone 6. I'd even take a 5 inch screen in that size. Idk. I switch phones to the point that I don't have much idea of what my dream phone is anymore. The Note 3 came damn close, though.

Also, phones (outside of the iPhone) are starting to get cheap to the point where I've considered going caseless more and more.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep, that should still hold true with iOS 9. It's like making an image of your OS and putting it on a disc. I think Apple only keeps it around for that reason alone. I mean, people do it just for Flappy Bird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If Apple could get the iPhone into a Note 3 form factor with the same 5.5 inch display or larger, I think I'd be sold to switch again. I had the Note 3 when the 6 and 6 Plus came out and didn't like the elongated height of the 6 Plus, but I loved the iPhone 6. I'd even take a 5 inch screen in that size. Idk. I switch phones to the point that I don't have much idea of what my dream phone is anymore. The Note 3 came damn close, though.
> 
> Also, phones (outside of the iPhone) are starting to get cheap to the point where I've considered going caseless more and more.


Yeah I noticed the 6S and 6S+ are quite long compared to other smartphones with similarly sized displays. I guess there's quite a bit of space around the home button and top speaker. Hahahaha I see. The iPhone seems to be getting more and more expensive. At least in Australia -- 128GB 6S+ is $1500. Ouch.


----------



## pez

That hurts my feelings lol. And I've paid out of pocket for 75% of my phones, and all but one of my iPhones. Why are they so expensive there?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That hurts my feelings lol. And I've paid out of pocket for 75% of my phones, and all but one of my iPhones. Why are they so expensive there?


Oh, what'd I say?

Terrible strength against the US dollar atm. Even Macs have gone up. Unfun.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Oh, what'd I say?
> 
> Terrible strength against the US dollar atm. Even Macs have gone up. Unfun.


No, I meant paying $1500 hurts my feelings. Especially when the Moto X Pure is out right now at $499 with 64GB and a microSD slot. It's potentially my next phone, so outside of the 'solid' feel of metal and glass, the iPhone has less and less appeal to me these days :/.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> No, I meant paying $1500 hurts my feelings. Especially when the Moto X Pure is out right now at $499 with 64GB and a microSD slot. It's potentially my next phone, so outside of the 'solid' feel of metal and glass, the iPhone has less and less appeal to me these days :/.


Ahh I see. Dang, that's a big difference haha. Yeah I wish it'd come down in price... $1500 is like... 70% of a new iMac.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ahh I see. Dang, that's a big difference haha. Yeah I wish it'd come down in price... $1500 is like... 70% of a new iMac.


Lol, you guys don't get a break on anything. Not even video games







.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol, you guys don't get a break on anything. Not even video games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah









The sales on Steam are a real life saver. Don't think I buy any games anymore unless they're 50-75% off.

The 6S+ scored 2560 in Geekbench 3, and 4500 for multi core. Dang that's good as. I wanna see the GPU performance next.


----------



## RJacobs28

Picked up my 6s Plus today - very snappy.


----------



## steelbom

Mine went to "In Transit" this morning. Thought I was gunna get it.

Get it I did not :'(


----------



## connectwise

Is it worth getting a ipad mini 4 now or should one be looking at older 3 or 2?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Is it worth getting a ipad mini 4 now or should one be looking at older 3 or 2?


Hmm, it depend if the features are important to you and what you will be using your iPad Mini for.

Yes, iPad Mini 4 has 2GB RAM, better hardware and everything compare to iPad Mini 2 and 3 especially on iPad Mini 4 you can do splitscreen.

If all you do is browsing, emails, read etext/ebooks, play few games or watch some videos while traveling then choose go for iPad Mini 2 or 3 with more storage. I believe you can get it pretty cheap.

If you are doing more intensive stuff which I don't know what you will be doing. Maybe making a blog while read emails or whatever then iPad Mini 4.
Right now, I see iPad Mini 2 or 3 a better solution for you considering it is cheap, and you can grab a huge storage for similar price as iPad Mini 4. Especially, when Apple drop iPad Mini 2's price to around $275 or something. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Robilar

The mini 4 is what the mini 3 should have been... With that said the Mini 3 is being discontinued. As such it will be either the low price Mini 2 or premium price Mini 4. If budget allows go with the Mini 4, it is better in every way.


----------



## pez

Agreed. It's actually on par with it's larger brethren this time. The iPad Mini 3 upset me greatly for that reason alone.


----------



## connectwise

On reddit: sign of maturity is when 5000 is a lot of money to spend but not a lot of money to have XD

I would like to get the mini 4 but....I just can't justify it at the moment. THx all.


----------



## raisethe3

I hate to bump an old thread, but a friend wants to buy a Ipad Mini. He doesn't know what to get. I see that they're selling a bunch of version. Anyone can help in which the order he should get?

Mini 2?
Mini 3?
Mini 4?

Oh and Black Friday is around the corner, heard that there's tablets being discounted, just don't know which. So anyone in the run to make a purchase, might want to keep their eyes out.


----------



## krns

Mini 4 definetely. Got 64gb+LTE model couple weeks ago and it works great. Everything is smooth and battery lasts quite a long time. There is a faster processor&more ram than in mini 2/3( Those 2/3 are basically identical specs wise). Allthough if you get a good sale price on 2/3, then i´d say go for that one.


----------



## pez

Yeah, never pay more for a 3 over a 2. I love the fingerprint sensor in my phone, but it's truly unnecessary on a tablet unless you do a lot of mobile banking (which I am starting to). However, unless it's a strong desire, if you find a great deal on a 2, and like that better, go for it. The 4, however, is what the 3 should have been.


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for the replies guys. I will keep my eye out on the 2 or 4. But I do see that the Mini 2 could be sold $199 on Black Friday. Might want to snatch that.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, never pay more for a 3 over a 2. I love the fingerprint sensor in my phone, but it's truly unnecessary on a tablet unless you do a lot of mobile banking (which I am starting to). However, unless it's a strong desire, if you find a great deal on a 2, and like that better, go for it. The 4, however, is what the 3 should have been.


True. But if you could find iPad Mini 3 a pretty cheap pricing. Why not spend a little for it?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> True. But if you could find iPad Mini 3 a pretty cheap pricing. Why not spend a little for it?


Sure, in the situation the 3 is cheaper than the 2, then yes. Otherwise, unless you want gold or a fingerprint sensor, the Mini 2 is normally going to be much cheaper







. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sure, in the situation the 3 is cheaper than the 2, then yes. Otherwise, unless you want gold or a fingerprint sensor, the Mini 2 is normally going to be much cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just my $0.02.


Oh, I absolutely agree the iPad Mini 2 will be cheaper once dat Black Friday comes rolling around.








I am hoping iPad Mini 4 will drop a little bit on Black Friday, lol.


----------



## pez

Yeah. I 'unexpectedly' picked up a 6S Plus, so I'm not longer as fascinated by the Mini anymore







. Even my iPad Air 2 gets less use. The battery life on the 6S Plus is immense. It takes me using it a good 8-10 hours to put it at 20% or below. I'm talking heavy usage across a 12 hour period. Most of the time I'm docking the phone at 40% left at night.


----------



## RJacobs28

I remember moving from the 5s to the 6 Plus. I loved the difference in battery life. Sadly it seems to have slipped a fraction with my 6s Plus though.

I've also just picked up the iPad Pro - damn that thing is huge! It's a 3 handed device. My job means I'm holding an iPad Air for 8 hours a day, I can't imagine holding an iPad Pro for even 30 minutes.


----------



## pez

I had the normal iPhone 6 first and the battery life was 'acceptable' to say the least. I didn't have an original 6 Plus, but with the 6S Plus, after a 16-17 hours period with ~6-7 hours of usage, I'm consistently at 50% when I lay down. I almost feel bad for charging it at that high of a percentage lol.

I'm not quite convinced on the iPad Pro myself. It's expensive, and I just wouldn't put it to the kind of use it's meant for. I understand it has a specific market, but I am just not finding myself in that target audience yet.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Apple should have release iPad Air 4 with Apple Pencil and Apple Smart Keyboard support.
It would have been a great mobile tablet for taking notes. Sure, there is Surface and any PC Tablet with pen input support, but you can't really beat iPad battery life compare to PC Tablet IMO. I mean, it is probably great just to replace spiral notebooks like I am doing for my iPad Air. Sadly, it is limiting if I am planning to use it beyond just taking notes QQ (Didn't have enough cash for a $800-$1000 dollarish Surface Pro 1 or Pro 2 back then, lol).

Beside, iPad Pro is still first gen, so it isn't really worth trying to grab it IMO. It is way too expensive tablet for a limiting use.


----------



## pez

In college I managed to find a VERY good handwriting app that I took all my notes on my iPad 2 on with a stylus. It made keeping my notes organized a cinch. Different colors to write in, separate 'notebooks' for different classes, and saved as PNG or PDF with direct Dropbox upload. It was truly a lifesaver for certain classes lol. It even had an implementation to block palm input.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Apple should have release iPad Air 4 with Apple Pencil and Apple Smart Keyboard support.
> It would have been a great mobile tablet for taking notes. Sure, there is Surface and any PC Tablet with pen input support, but you can't really beat iPad battery life compare to PC Tablet IMO. I mean, it is probably great just to replace spiral notebooks like I am doing for my iPad Air. Sadly, it is limiting if I am planning to use it beyond just taking notes QQ (Didn't have enough cash for a $800-$1000 dollarish Surface Pro 1 or Pro 2 back then, lol).
> 
> Beside, iPad Pro is still first gen, so it isn't really worth trying to grab it IMO. It is way too expensive tablet for a limiting use.


Only way I'll grab it anytime soon is if I find a crazy deal on it. (Let's say lowest model with Pencil for 499 before Q2 2016)









Yeah, I'll probably wait for gen 2 or 3. Bet they'll be adding buttons on it later on and call maybe even call it a Pen rather than a Pencil







.. Perhaps 3D Touch too.

Stylus accuracy seem great from what I've been reading so far in TabletPCforum. Atrocious in my SP2 (Wacom EMR).


----------



## kremtok

Has anyone else tried Firefox for iPad? It keeps crashing mine and I can't figure out why. Googling is useless because it's so new, so I think I'll wait for some of the bugs to be worked out.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Only way I'll grab it anytime soon is if I find a crazy deal on it. (Let's say lowest model with Pencil for 499 before Q2 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll probably wait for gen 2 or 3. Bet they'll be adding buttons on it later on and call maybe even call it a Pen rather than a Pencil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Perhaps 3D Touch too.
> 
> Stylus accuracy seem great from what I've been reading so far in TabletPCforum. Atrocious in my SP2 (Wacom EMR).


It does seem great but a bit overpriced IMO.
Lacked of buttons for features like undo/erase/etc.
Last roughly an hour of use before charging. ***?
You have to charge it directly to the lightning port?

<.< Even if it is Q2 2016, I highly doubt it will be $499 with Pencil. I mean, it is Apple, lol. Only time they do it is when there is a 3rd or 4th gen ahead.


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Last roughly an hour of use before charging. ***?
> You have to charge it directly to the lightning port?


The Apple Pencil has up to 12 hours of battery life.
It does charge using the lightning port on the iPad Pro with the first 15 *seconds* of charge providing another 30 *minutes* use.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Only way I'll grab it anytime soon is if I find a crazy deal on it. (Let's say lowest model with Pencil for 499 before Q2 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll probably wait for gen 2 or 3. Bet they'll be adding buttons on it later on and call maybe even call it a Pen rather than a Pencil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Perhaps 3D Touch too.
> 
> Stylus accuracy seem great from what I've been reading so far in TabletPCforum. Atrocious in my SP2 (Wacom EMR).


I'd be curious to see if they implement 3D Touch on it. The more I use it on my 6SP, the less convenient I could see it being on a two-handed device. It WOULD be convenient, but I could see it being a bit maniacal trying to activate a 3D Touch 'gesture' while it's in a standing mode with a Smart Cover as you'd knock it down every time.

I think that's why a pen that does a similar task is a great alternative for the Pro. It would also be a good asset to add to the normal iPad, but I don't see them doing that any time soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> The Apple Pencil has up to 12 hours of battery life.
> It does charge using the lightning port on the iPad Pro with the first 15 *seconds* of charge providing another 30 *minutes* use.


That's pretty cool. How long does it take to fully charge it?


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's pretty cool. How long does it take to fully charge it?


Reviewers are quoting about 15 minutes to fully charge Apple Pencil.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> The Apple Pencil has up to 12 hours of battery life.
> It does charge using the lightning port on the iPad Pro with the first 15 *seconds* of charge providing another 30 *minutes* use.


12 hours, hmm, not bad I guess.
But the charging is still stupid. Why can't you use lightning cable to charge it rather charging it from the tablet or any device with lightning port, lol?


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> 12 hours, hmm, not bad I guess.
> But the charging is still stupid. Why can't you use lightning cable to charge it rather charging it from the tablet or any device with lightning port, lol?


I believe that only the iPad Pro will be able to charge the Apple Pencil. The idea being (as far as I can see) that if your Apple Pencil was to run flat whilst you had no access to power, you can still charge the device.

I've got to say despite how silly it will look hanging out of the lightning port whilst charging, it is a fantastic solution for a mobile application.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> I believe that only the iPad Pro will be able to charge the Apple Pencil. The idea being (as far as I can see) that if your Apple Pencil was to run flat whilst you had no access to power, you can still charge the device.
> 
> I've got to say despite how silly it will look hanging out of the lightning port whilst charging, it is a fantastic solution for a mobile application.


Well, it does look silly.
I bet there is going to be a "new" accessory where it has a USB to lightning port cable to charge the Apple Pencil, lol.

Hmm, I doubt it is just iPad Pro. It might be able to charge on any iPad/iPhone or any device with lightning port, but it is up to the people who has it to confirm it.


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Well, it does look silly.
> I bet there is going to be a "new" accessory where it has a USB to lightning port cable to charge the Apple Pencil, lol.
> 
> Hmm, I doubt it is just iPad Pro. It might be able to charge on any iPad/iPhone or any device with lightning port, but it is up to the people who has it to confirm it.


MacRumors have just released a hands-on video and it turns out that it comes with an included adaptor so that you can charge it with a standard lightning cable straight out of the box.


----------



## pez

IMO, that was a very good decision to make. The charging from the port is a little silly, but if you're just doing it for less than a minute a so, I definitely see the benefit and the usefulness of that 'feature'. They did not do a great job at representing that during the announcement, however.


----------



## raisethe3

Just finally made my first purchase on an I-Pad. Got the Mini 2 Retina 16GB Wi-Fi edition. Here's my photo to validate my owner membership.





Can't wait to share my experience with y'all!


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Just finally made my first purchase on an I-Pad. Got the Mini 2 Retina 16GB Wi-Fi edition. Here's my photo to validate my owner membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to share my experience with y'all!


When did you buy it and how much?
I mean Black Friday is right around the corner, and you can probably get it for $200 or $300 dollar?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> IMO, that was a very good decision to make. The charging from the port is a little silly, but if you're just doing it for less than a minute a so, I definitely see the benefit and the usefulness of that 'feature'. They did not do a great job at representing that during the announcement, however.


I agree and it is awkward to use the tablet while your Pencil is charging in the tablet. I have a feeling it will break sooner or later, lol.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> When did you buy it and how much?
> I mean Black Friday is right around the corner, and you can probably get it for $200 or $300 dollar?


I paid for it at a local Target by using price match near Walmart for $199. But I also used the Target Cartwheel and Kid Wish List coupons so it brought down to $174 with tax out of the door. Very happy I got it for a great deal!









I know Black Friday will be priced at $199, if you go to Slickdeals.net to find the ads. But this is lower and I felt I couldn't pass up this opportunity.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> I paid for it at a local Target by using price match near Walmart for $199. But I also used the Target Cartwheel and Kid Wish List coupons so it brought down to $174 with tax out of the door. Very happy I got it for a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Black Friday will be priced at $199, if you go to Slickdeals.net to find the ads. But this is lower and I felt I couldn't pass up this opportunity.


Oh okay, I am just making sure you, lol.
You got a nice deal. xD
Although I don't know about the 16GB storage on iPad Mini 2, you should have got 32GB model or something, lol. Oh well, as long you are happy.


----------



## RJacobs28

$174! That's less than half the price we pay here in Aus! What a steal!
Enjoy your new device mate!

EDIT: Also, don't mind others mate, if 16GB was the right solution for you then happy days!


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Oh okay, I am just making sure you, lol.
> You got a nice deal. xD
> Although I don't know about the 16GB storage on iPad Mini 2, you should have got 32GB model or something, lol. Oh well, as long you are happy.


Oh don't get me wrong, you're right that 16GB is almost nothing. But when I thought long and hard about it. I knew and was aware that 16GB is very limited so I had to tell myself, you're only going to get a few apps and you may not put in all your media that you want. So I decided, "yeah, I'll live with it knowing in the back of my mind that I am limited". Its not like I will be downloading a bunch of apps on it anyways. I prefer to game on my PC and X-Box. I mainly got the tablet for web-browsing, watching movies(importing my own .mp4 files), youtube and web-cam chat. That's pretty much it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> $174! That's less than half the price we pay here in Aus! What a steal!
> Enjoy your new device mate!
> 
> EDIT: Also, don't mind others mate, if 16GB was the right solution for you then happy days!


As I stated, you're right it is a steal.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> I paid for it at a local Target by using price match near Walmart for $199. But I also used the Target Cartwheel and Kid Wish List coupons so it brought down to $174 with tax out of the door. Very happy I got it for a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Black Friday will be priced at $199, if you go to Slickdeals.net to find the ads. But this is lower and I felt I couldn't pass up this opportunity.


Yep. Huge +1 for Slickdeals. Most of the 'extra' stuff I buy is because of Slickdeals lol. It almost drove me into picking up an extra GPU I didn't need. We picked up my in-law's iPads last year for around the same price and they couldn't be more happy with them. I'm very happy to see they are still relevant. At least that much has slightly changed for Apple.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Has anyone else tried Firefox for iPad? It keeps crashing mine and I can't figure out why. Googling is useless because it's so new, so I think I'll wait for some of the bugs to be worked out.


I was going to give it a try, but your statement makes me less than enthused about actually installing it. TBH I don't really like web browsing on my iPad Mini unless I have to, so I just stick with Safari and try not to go to any dodgy sites.


----------



## raisethe3

Does anyone know a good case that I can buy to use for cover on my Ipad Mini 2 Retina? I am not talking about the Apple Smart Cover because they only cover the front, it doesn't provide protection for the whole tablet itself. If anyone can list me a few recommendations links, that would be appreciated.


----------



## Robilar

Invellop and Moko both make excellent cases available on Amazon. Also they are quite inexpensive.


----------



## pez

This was my all time favorite case for the iPad 2 I had. It's a shame they didn't make an iPad Air 2 version with the same cloth finish. The mini version has those rubbery strips that hold the iPad, but I preferred the earlier version that had physical indentions. That did make it a bit thicker, but whatever.

http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Vuscape-Stand-Black-THZ182US/dp/B0096PD39K


----------



## Quantum Reality

I have a "Folio Case" for my iPad mini; the Insignia model available on Best Buy's website is equivalent to the one I actually own, which is a Rockefish model.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I was going to give it a try, but your statement makes me less than enthused about actually installing it. TBH I don't really like web browsing on my iPad Mini unless I have to, so I just stick with Safari and try not to go to any dodgy sites.


At first I was super excited, but after to wipes and reinstalls it didn't do any better. Hopefully it will get better with time, but I won't try it again for about another month or so. Your experience may differ, of course.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This was my all time favorite case for the iPad 2 I had. It's a shame they didn't make an iPad Air 2 version with the same cloth finish. The mini version has those rubbery strips that hold the iPad, but I preferred the earlier version that had physical indentions. That did make it a bit thicker, but whatever.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Vuscape-Stand-Black-THZ182US/dp/B0096PD39K


Thank you kind sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Invellop and Moko both make excellent cases available on Amazon. Also they are quite inexpensive.


Thanks for the suggestion.

I found the Fintie Rotating Smart Case to be really neat. Saw it in store this weekend and decided to grab it.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fintie-Rotating-Multi-Angle-Stand-Smart-Case-Cover-for-Apple-iPad-Mini-2-2013-Edition-Mini-2012-Edition-Blue/38571672


----------



## pez

Robilar is right in those suggestions. The iPad Mini I bought from him was outfitted in those and they were good for the price.


----------

